# Make friends here!!!!



## BaBaBa

Welcome everyone and anyone!

We've reinvented ourselves (or rather changed the name, we're still the same







) so if you find yourself unfulfilled in the friendship department, whatever the reason, or just want to chat, COME ON IN!







:

Help me out MittensKittens!


----------



## ithappened

I'll be the first to admit I'm friendless


----------



## MittensKittens

Don't you dare, ithappened, you've got us.


----------



## MittensKittens

Sorry, I forgot


----------



## ithappened

true you have a point









oh and I can bust out my sage sticks if someone needs some extra cleansing


----------



## MittensKittens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ithappened* 
true you have a point









oh and I can bust out my sage sticks if someone needs some extra cleansing

Yes please!! I can do with some positive, new (and young







) energy!


----------



## BaBaBa

I'm back! Turned out to be recycling day instead of garbage day. Even more appropriate


----------



## BaBaBa

oh darn! MIL's back early with DD...


----------



## BaBaBa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ithappened* 
I'll be the first to admit I'm friendless









not anymore


----------



## MittensKittens

Wow. DD peed the bed. Then the other side of the (huge) bed got all wet from milk. Then I had a diaper leak this morning. Guess who is going to be scrubbing the mattress this morning?







:


----------



## Mimi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
Wow. DD peed the bed. Then the other side of the (huge) bed got all wet from milk. Then I had a diaper leak this morning. Guess who is going to be scrubbing the mattress this morning?







:


oh man, that's not nice!
hope you'll have a good day anyway!


----------



## MittensKittens

Thanks, you too. What are your plans for today? I hope to finish a shirt I started for Sasha yesterday, and apart from that, we'll see.


----------



## MittensKittens

Just looking at my post now. Obviously I didn't mean that _my_ diaper was leaking


----------



## ithappened

my plans-

- I'm working on menu planning for some freezer meals (the summer will be crazy so Im trying to do the meals in my down time) so we're stocked come fetus time.
-work
-get a massage








- swim laps
- work a little more/catch up on email
- planning DH birthday this weekend, need to figure out gifts
- dinner


----------



## Mimi

emi just told me "you sit here mama, & i will come check on you in five minutes" . aehm.. okay.









Today i *have* to:

tidy upstairs,
buy a blow up bed for my mum & her husband when they come visit
tidy downstairs
do some washing up (after lunch,though)
& then my girl has requested to "pleeeease can we watch mary poppins for please a minute just for a moment?" so we'll do that, she can do that while i tiry.

today i *would like* to:

fit in some yoga / pilates
make a fathers day present for dh
bake a cake


----------



## Mimi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
Just looking at my post now. Obviously I didn't mean that _my_ diaper was leaking










now thayt's good news


----------



## Mimi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ithappened* 
my plans-

-get a massage










i'd like that,too.


----------



## MittensKittens

I love baking cakes too! What are you making? Carrot or zucchini cake are my favorites but I will go for pretty much any cake.

I finished cleaning the mattress, and am drinking coffee. Now we are all going to have a bath, and I am cooking, cleaning... bla bla. How boring. I really have to find myself something exciting to do. I keep planning to go to these LLL type meetings but they are only once a month and a bit out of my way.

Hey, did you get a free sub to the digital version of mothering?


----------



## MittensKittens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *herewearetogether* 
emi just told me "you sit here mama, & i will come check on you in five minutes" . aehm.. okay.









What a gem!


----------



## MittensKittens

Oh I meant to ask you, mimi, how your family does language. Is Emi bilingual? Kaya has reached the stage where she messes up two languages constantly, and we haven't really started doing English yet either. Her preferred language is the local language where we live.


----------



## Mimi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
I love baking cakes too! What are you making?

ummm, in german it's called Bienenstich. it's one layer of cake, then really thick vanilla pudding, then cake, & on top it's little bits of butter & roasted+candied almonds.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
Hey, did you get a free sub to the digital version of mothering?

yes,haven't "claimed" it yet, though. is it any good?
is it a pdf or just access to a website?


----------



## Mimi

emi speaks english but understands german, but she won't speak it. i don't actually SPEAK german with her, but we read a ton of german books.


----------



## Mimi

cr*p .
our landlady just arrived & is staying with our next door neighbour again. i bet she complained about all the noise & the ladnlady is here to investigate, they'll probably kick us out.
have to tidy in case she comes in!!!!! back in a bit!!!!


----------



## MittensKittens

I'd never seen a copy of mothering before. I have read one article, which is OK. I was struck by the huge amount of advertising to be honest. About half of it seems to be advertising.

That cake sounds delicious... may I have the recipe? Please?


----------



## MittensKittens

Oops. Surely they can't just kick you out?


----------



## Mimi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
Oops. Surely they can't just kick you out?

no, but they can choose not to renew our contract in a year.
or she says she wants to sell her house, in that case we have one month to find somewhere else.


----------



## Mimi

funny how you get a lot more done when stressed.
i am showered,dressed, presentable,
my children are clean, dressed & fed,
my carpets are cleaned & hoovered, our home is tidy & smells nice, all the washing up is done, looks like i might be making cake after all today.

[ i'll translate the recipe in just a moment, then i'll post it







]


----------



## Mimi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
I'd never seen a copy of mothering before. I have read one article, which is OK. I was struck by the huge amount of advertising to be honest. About half of it seems to be advertising.


i have never seen one, i read the articles online , but mostly i'm just here in the community.
that's a shame with the advertising.







doesn't seem like mothering, i would have thought.


----------



## Mimi

Just a reminder, click here daily to donate food just by clicking a button!


----------



## MittensKittens

Well, the ads are mostly for baby carriers and cloth diapers, but that's still advertising


----------



## Mimi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
Well, the ads are mostly for baby carriers and cloth diapers, but that's still advertising









better than half naked ladies selling make up & diet pills, at least i would not be worried about leaving mothering mag on my coffee table.


----------



## MittensKittens

True


----------



## Mimi

let me know if this recipe doens't make a lot of sense, very distracted at the moment!

*grandmas german bee sting cake*

*for the cake:*

500 g flour

100 g sugar

1 pack of yeast

250 ml warm milk

1 egg

50 g soft butter

*for the filling:
*
2 packs of vanilla pudding powder
750 ml milk
200 ml cream

*for the topping;*
100 ml cream
50 g butter
2 tblsps liquid honey
100 g sugar
200 g almonds (thinly sliced)

*how to:*

add yeast to the flour, one teaspoon sugar & some milk. \
cover with damp tea towel & let stand in a warm place for 5 minutes.
prepare the vanilla pudding with milk & sugar, add the egg yolk, stir till the pudding has cooled down completely.

add the rest of the cake ingredients to the dough, let it stand for 30 minutes

for th etopping, in a saucepan mix everything except the almonds, bring it to boil, add the almonds till they are golden brown .

preheat your oven to 200 C , roll out the dough , add the almond topping, let it stand for for 10 minutes, then bake for 20.
let it cool down completely , cut the top off the cake, mix the cream with the pudding & put the mix between the two halves of the cake.

all done.


----------



## ithappened

*herewearetogether*- our landlord sold our last apartment in the middle of my thesis presentation and we had 30 days to move out. It was really terrible (esp in NYC).

heres hoping they let you renew!


----------



## BaBaBa

good morning!


----------



## Mimi

oh my goodness, that must have been terrible!!
it's actually the reason i am not pregnant yet, i so want another one, but the thought of having to find a new home while 9 months pregnant & then moving, no thank you.
hopefully,in a year, when this contract is up , we will be in a position to buy a little farm, so, then we can focus on family planning.


----------



## Mimi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
good morning!









morning!
i'm not on adium sadly as i am on my father in laws computer. power cable broke AGAIN on the mac, but they are sending a replacement for free,which is great.


----------



## BaBaBa

how do you like the mac?


----------



## BaBaBa

I've actually gone through at least 2 mac power cords....no 3!


----------



## Mimi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
how do you like the mac?

oh LOVING it, who would have thought. i was always put off by those mac freaks who act so superior, but it actually is very very neat.


----------



## Mimi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
I've actually gone through at least 2 mac power cords....no 3!

this is our second, he got his new mac about a year ago,so that's not bad, the cable broke 2 months ago,we replaced it & now it broke again , so that's why we complained, because 2 monthsis just stupid for something that cost £60, but they were very sweet, said they'll send someone round to bring us a new cable & collect the old one.


----------



## MittensKittens

Good morning BBB!

Quote:

oh my goodness, that must have been terrible!!
it's actually the reason i am not pregnant yet, i so want another one, but the thought of having to find a new home while 9 months pregnant & then moving, no thank you.
hopefully,in a year, when this contract is up , we will be in a position to buy a little farm, so, then we can focus on family planning.
Me too! I so much want another one! Now is definitely not the time though. I am already thinking about finding a bigger place (but I hate the thought of moving, and my landlady is really nice. I see her once in three months for the rent and she is always gone within 10 seconds, yet if I need something she is always available). Once I get on my feet again financially, I am hoping for one more at some stage though. A little farm sounds wonderful! Do you like England? I took a look at your blog. What is that beach you went to? Brighton?


----------



## Geigerin

Hello!









I hear this is the spot to make new friends.

*herewearetogether*- I read your blog. It's lovely. Your children are beautiful. Are you a Waldorf parent? Based on the fairy hunt and toys, I wondered if you might be. Also, are you German, Austrian, or Swiss? Is your spouse? Just curious...I did my study abroad during college in Salzburg, and lived 2 years in northern Germany after school. I would love to have bilingual children, but that's not likely to happen since we're Americans living in the U.S.

How about other folks in this thread? Where is everyone?


----------



## MittensKittens

On your macbook? That happened to me last month, fortunately they replace them since they cost like 150 euros to buy new. How long did the cable last you?


----------



## Mimi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
#
Do you like England? I took a look at your blog. What is that beach you went to? Brighton?

i love england, but even if i didn't i'd stay here because of the homeschooling laws








brighton is about 2 hours from here, we go down to our local beach, it's just 5 minutes walk, which is really great for days when the kids are just toooo active


----------



## MittensKittens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Geigerin* 
Hello!









I hear this is the spot to make new friends.

How about other folks in this thread? Where is everyone?

Hi! Welcome! (New blood - great







!)

And yes - where is everyone? Maybe we should ask the mods to put a link to the new thread in the old one?


----------



## Mimi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
On your macbook? That happened to me last month, fortunately they replace them since they cost like 150 euros to buy new. How long did the cable last you?

the first one lasted about 9 months, the second one only 2.


----------



## BaBaBa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
Maybe we should ask the mods to put a link to the new thread in the old one?

already taken care of









HWAT, you're so visual and artistic I think a mac is a better fit for you


----------



## MittensKittens

Mine lasted for a year but only because I put duck tape all around the area that is prone to break off


----------



## MittensKittens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
already taken care of









HWAT, you're so visual and artistic I think a mac is a better fit for you


----------



## Geigerin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
Hi! Welcome! (New blood - great







!)

Thanks for the welcome! I'll have to take a look at the old thread...I'm sure it will answer my questions.


----------



## Mimi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Geigerin* 
Hello!









I hear this is the spot to make new friends.

*herewearetogether*- I read your blog. It's lovely. Your children are beautiful. Are you a Waldorf parent? Based on the fairy hunt and toys, I wondered if you might be. Also, are you German, Austrian, or Swiss? Is your spouse? Just curious...I did my study abroad during college in Salzburg, and lived 2 years in northern Germany after school. I would love to have bilingual children, but that's not likely to happen since we're Americans living in the U.S.

How about other folks in this thread? Where is everyone?


Thank you, that is so very sweet of you!









I'm german, i lived in Nordrhein Westfahlen ( don' take my word for the spelling on this!!) near Bielefeld . (some people know it, that's why i mention it.

dh is very british, i met him when i was 16 & an exchange student , we were sitting next to each other in the cinema & i got scared so i took his hand. ( i know,weird, so not like me!) so, that's that








We decided to move to england because we always wanted to homeschool our little ones, & it is illegal in germany.
Sadly he doesn't speak a lot of german yet.

Waldorf, sort of, we have circle times in the morning & before bed, & no plastic toys, (ok, _ONE_ little people prate ship







) we do a lot of painting, finger knitting,sewing & bees wax modeling, but we also have millions of books, which is not very waldorfy. i went to a waldorf kindergarten, which was very lovely, but then went on to a posh traditional school, so i am not sure how waldorf is going to work for us as my little ones grow, but i definitely want nature / seasons based learning.


----------



## ithappened

*Geigerin*- My husband is Austrian and we live in Austria (Tirol). I know you weren't asking me but was excited to see someone knew where Austria was (you'd be surprised how often people ask me if I speak "Austrian")


----------



## Mimi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
Mine lasted for a year but only because I put duck tape all around the area that is prone to break off









thats how my old laptop survived! but sadly it broke completely a few months back, & i have been using dhs mac.


----------



## ernalala

Hiiiiiiiiiiii!

MK: STAAFMIXER. I DON'T believe this, you're Dutch speaking!!?? lol. If you are, for the note: me too.

Ice cream: just made some by hand, overnight. Only I underestimated the time it took for the first freeze so I must admit I spent most of the night asleep instead of stirring on schedule. Anyway, looks like it worked, maybe a little more compact than it should've been, but still soft and creamy enough to scoop out, and no crystals. Recipe with margarine, not cream. Last time I made some fresh strawberry icecream when I had to get rid of over 2kg of strawberries , with a cream-based recipe and that one was properly mixed but did crystallise and was so hard that it couldnt be scooped at all! I guess it depends on the recipe then, must stick to the good ones.
Often I just freeze a mixture of milk and fresh fruit, or just freesh fruit or fruit juice and freeze into popsicles. The easy way  And then I do not add any sugar.

Feeding the little big ones: ds2 is now a 3y4m o mommymilkfan







. I loooooove those cuddly milky mother-son(baby) moments. These are actually the only moments I'm truly able to love/cuddle with my very active, very independent, often 'no touch' sensitive special little son, lol.









As for 'creeps'. I get this creepy/uncomfortable feeling about a neighbour who's always overfriendly with little kids and eager to cover them in kisses, loves to offer snacks and have them come to him. His wife is not so bad, we2Re same-age moderatley social with each other, but him... Adding that his teeth look REALLY bad doesn't make the discomfort any less. Trying hard to teach my LOs to not let this be done to them. But the very lo doesn't GET IT. And he doesn't seem to either. Recently fed my lo from his own plate/spoon on his lap







: before I could say 'ba'. Ugh. And I see similar behaviour in his son of about 9 (the kisses). Not normal, is it?
Advice welcome, pls.

Herewerare: ah, TV-free kids in your sig doesn't mean totally screen free, I understand? Like, your lo's can watch a rare video once in a while but you'd like to keep them advertising and cartoon free? Unfortunately I 'failed' on that one after lo 2 was born, and ds1 is really into cartoons, but now I try to let go of it. I just make sure for them to ignore the advertising and to distinguish the 'nice cartoons from the creepy/violent ones, with my help of course. And I honestly do not know what these kids see in spidermen and etc. those give ME the creeps.

Multi-lingual upbringing: doesn't know where it'll bring us with ds2 yet. He doesn't speak that clearly yet at almost 3,5 and it seems like mom and dad are so far the only ones who really do understand him well enough, both cfr. language use and 'mood/character/needs', he also mixes languages a lot and usually DSs speak only the environment language together. Hope it'll turn out as good as with ds 1 who is pretty much 'actively bi-lingual' at this point. He was prett early very well with language, very interested. He also occasionally read words between 2-2,5yo, knew ALL the letters at the time, but it seems that's been a phase here, too, and know he learns all of this and more gradually at 5+. Writes numbers 1-12 but writes most letters he can write (just started) mirror view. Looks very creative .

'cysoon'


----------



## Mimi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ithappened* 
(you'd be surprised how often people ask me if I speak "Austrian")


hah!


----------



## ithappened

*ernalala*- the reason why the strawberry ice cream often crystallizes is because the fruit adds additional water so you have to either reduce the water in the recipe somehow or puree the strawberries


----------



## Mimi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ernalala* 
Herwerare: ah TV-free kids in your sig doesn't mean totally screen free, I understand? Like, your los can watch a video once in a while but you'd like to keep them advertising and cartoon free? Unfortunately I 'failed' on that one after lo 2 was born, but try to let go of it.



eh. it used to mean completely tv free, but when ds was born i used to let emi watch "little bear" episodes on youtube, but they deleted them about 2 weeks ago, so yesterday i got out my mary poppins dvd & let her watch that.
i do feel so guilty, but at least with dvds i can control exactly what my little ones see.


----------



## BaBaBa

Rural Canada.
SAHM of a 2.5 DD
Currently debating between Charlotte Mason homeschooling or Waldorf school.


----------



## Mimi

oh i just had a fright,i thought i had lost dds favourite toy "whitedog" but luckily he was just hiding behind a sofa cushion.
phew.

anyway, shall we all introduce ourselves properly again then?

I'm Miri, SAHM to Emi (almost 3) & George (9 months) , i live on the south coast of england, we unschool using a mix of waldorf & montessori ideas.
I'm married , my dh's name is Anthony


----------



## ernalala

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ithappened* 
*ernalala*- the reason why the strawberry ice cream often crystallizes is because the fruit adds additional water so you have to either reduce the water in the recipe somehow or puree the strawberries

Well, actually I did that, and it was cooked together with the milk and then cream added really no watery substance. The strawberries were even pureed AND strained to a half-fluid fruit paste.


----------



## MittensKittens

NAK, typing with one hand









Hey ernalala, you speak DUTCH!?!? That's great! I gathered you were from Belgium but wasn't sure which part









Re neighborhood creeps, I have one too. The guy who lives across the hallway from us. He used to tell DD to "shake hands" with him, and wanted to carry her







:. In the end I told him to lay off or I would call the police. This is the shirt story; won't bore you with details, but it worked. He now crosses the street so he doens't have to run into us when he spots us







. The people here have pretty much never heard of keeping your hands to yourself when it comes to kids, which is annoying. But this guy is a Creep with a capital C. I don't know if that is the advice you were looking for but well... it worked!

Geigerin, you shouldn't have to read the old thread







. Perhaps we should all introduce ourselves again. I'm Olivia, expat solo mom by choice of two. And you?


----------



## MittensKittens

I would LOVE to make ice cream today. Unfortunately, the "staaf mixer" broke, but they still have lots of fresh ice cream for sale here. We might make a trip to the mall just for that.

Ithappened, Austrian? Hahaha....


----------



## Mimi

our icecream made from normal cream turned out really delicious, just thought i'd let you all know!


----------



## MittensKittens

Wow, I can't believe that we already filled FOUR pages. HWAT, glad you found the toy, my DD can't stand losing her fave toys. Is George really attached to the toy?


----------



## ithappened

ernalala- weird! then its vary mysterious to me why it would get crystals

as for ice cream. I got this little under 15 euro ice cream maker off of amazon.de. I don't make ice cream a lot but whenever I crave it (1-2 a month) and its great for that. The only downside is you have th prefreeze the container and our freezer is so small (its like a mini-fridge) that the contrainer pretty much takes up the entire thing.


----------



## Geigerin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *herewearetogether* 
I'm german, i lived in Nordrhein Westfahlen ( don' take my word for the spelling on this!!) near Bielefeld . (some people know it, that's why i mention it.

dh is very british, i met him when i was 16 & an exchange student , we were sitting next to each other in the cinema & i got scared so i took his hand. ( i know,weird, so not like me!) so, that's that








We decided to move to england because we always wanted to homeschool our little ones, & it is illegal in germany.
Sadly he doesn't speak a lot of german yet.

Waldorf, sort of, we have circle times in the morning & before bed, & no plastic toys, (ok, _ONE_ little people prate ship







) we do a lot of painting, finger knitting,sewing & bees wax modeling, but we also have millions of books, which is not very waldorfy. i went to a waldorf kindergarten, which was very lovely, but then went on to a posh traditional school, so i am not sure how waldorf is going to work for us as my little ones grow, but i definitely want nature / seasons based learning.

Wow! What a small world. I lived in Osnabrueck 2002-2004. I loved it there. It was such a small city, and I could walk everywhere, even to work. I also appreciated the local dialect. It's easy to understand.









So, you and your husband have been together since you were 16?! That's amazing. I imagine you have a very close bond.

I lood forward to getting to know you.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ithappened* 
*Geigerin*- My husband is Austrian and we live in Austria (Tirol). I know you weren't asking me but was excited to see someone knew where Austria was (you'd be surprised how often people ask me if I speak "Austrian")









: ROTFLMAO. Sounds like people around here who think 'Mexican' is a language.

Yay, Tirol! Do you like to ski and hike? It is so beautiful there. I keep telling my husband that if we had the opportunity, I'd move back to Salzburg in a second. Of course, I have a list of such places:

*Banff, Alberta, Canada
*Boulder, Colorado
*Block Island, Rhode Island (near my hometown)
*Montreal, Quebec, Canada
*Interlaken, Switzerland

Those are a few favorites, anyway. Montreal is probably most realistic since my parents are only two hours away in northern New Hampshire...Of course, we'd have to learn French.


----------



## BaBaBa

yes, the pre freezing is hassle. We, luckily have a chest freezer in the cellar so we always keep it in there.


----------



## Geigerin

Woah...this forum moves quickly!

So, let me check:
We have a Dutch mom living in Belgium, an American mom living in Austria, and a German mom living in the UK. Right? That's awesome! (Also, I think I saw a Canadian in the mix...will take me a minute to get names memorized)

As for me, I am an American living in America- a native New Englander living in the midwest. Quite a culture shock, actually. We are TTC #1 and have 2 cats and a Great Dane (uncropped). I'm a private studio teacher on summer break.


----------



## BaBaBa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Geigerin* 
. Montreal is probably most realistic since my parents are only two hours away in northern New Hampshire...Of course, we'd have to learn French.

Not true! Montreal is a truly bilingual city. You'd have no problems.


----------



## BaBaBa

ohhhh! I love Great Danes. A Harlequin Great Dane is one of my fantasy dogs!


----------



## Mimi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
Is George really attached to the toy?

George has got a favourite toy,too . It's a _Sigikid_ cat with red trousers, ummm, looks like this , my cardreader is broken, so i can't show you a nice picture, had to google this one.

Emis is a white dog, i think either _steiff_ or _happyhorse_.


----------



## ithappened

Geigerin- I have lived in Boulder and Banff! I also love Interlaken.

Anyhow, we have a malamute. I LOVE dogs.

I am a big time skiier, hiker, climber so living in the Alps is a huge improvement over NYC.


----------



## MittensKittens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Geigerin* 
Woah...this forum moves quickly!

So, let me check:
We have a Dutch mom living in Belgium, an American mom living in Austria, and a German mom living in the UK. Right? That's awesome! (Also, I think I saw a Canadian in the mix...will take me a minute to get names memorized)

As for me, I am an American living in America- a native New Englander living in the midwest. Quite a culture shock, actually. We are TTC #1 and have 2 cats and a Great Dane (uncropped). I'm a private studio teacher on summer break.

Sorry if I confused you







... I'm Dutch/American living in Serbia, but we do have a Belgian mom living somewhere else but she'll tell you herself


----------



## MittensKittens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *herewearetogether* 
George has got a favourite toy,too . It's a _Sigikid_ cat with red trousers, ummm, looks like this , my cardreader is broken, so i can't show you a nice picture, had to google this one.

Emis is a white dog, i think either _steiff_ or _happyhorse_.

That is so cute. Do you ever make your own toys? I noticed you are creative too!


----------



## Mimi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Geigerin* 
Wow! What a small world. I lived in Osnabrueck 2002-2004. I loved it there. It was such a small city, and I could walk everywhere, even to work. I also appreciated the local dialect. It's easy to understand.










yes, it's "proper" german








I still have friends living there, how cool!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Geigerin* 
So, you and your husband have been together since you were 16?! That's amazing. I imagine you have a very close bond.

actually sounds more amazing than it is, i'm still quite young








but, we have a close bond anyway








It was really weird, because , we just both immediately knew that we were made for each other. i know that sounds stupid


----------



## BaBaBa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Geigerin* 
As for me, I am an American living in America- a native New Englander living in the midwest. Quite a culture shock, actually..

I can imagine! I have this image in my mind of mid Westerners all being like in the movie Fargo


----------



## Mimi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
That is so cute. Do you ever make your own toys? I noticed you are creative too!


aehm, i do, but, they don't turn out so very well:

creepy sleepy cat

Bluecat

Even though they are well loved by my childre, they are not toys i'd show off







i'm better at quilts, clothing & such. non three dimensional stuff.


----------



## BaBaBa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *herewearetogether* 

Even though they are well loved by my childre, they are not toys i'd show off









I think they are adorable!


----------



## MittensKittens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
I can imagine! I have this image in my mind of mid Westerners all being like in the movie Fargo









Hahaha!

HWAT, those are cute!


----------



## Mimi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
I think they are adorable!









yes but you are always really sweet & nice 
no,really,thank you. i am hoping to make a waldorf doll, but that will hopefully go better. at least there are instructions online for that.


----------



## Mimi

have i mentioned how much i like the new name for this "tribe" ? just yesterday dh asked me "what are you doing?" & i just couldn't bring myself to say "i'm writing somethinbg in the no-friends-mamas thread". haha.


----------



## BaBaBa

MK< you're not from the mid West are you?!?!









Weren't there a lot of Dutch settlers there... no, Swedish, right?

Off to playgroup now. Have a nice day everyone







:


----------



## Mimi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 

Off to playgroup now. Have a nice day everyone







:

byebye, have fun!!


----------



## Mimi

mamas, may i have your input on this please?


----------



## Geigerin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
Not true! Montreal is a truly bilingual city. You'd have no problems.

Well, they do understand us when we go, but I always feel like the ugly American, unable to say anything in french but hello, thank you, and may I have a croissant...(and a few bad words, but I don't use them...lol)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
ohhhh! I love Great Danes. A Harlequin Great Dane is one of my fantasy dogs!

Our dog is a Mantle, but his mom was Harlequin. She's beautiful.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ithappened* 
Geigerin- I have lived in Boulder and Banff! I also love Interlaken.

Anyhow, we have a malamute. I LOVE dogs.

I am a big time skiier, hiker, climber so living in the Alps is a huge improvement over NYC.

Seriously??? I am sooo green with envy right now. My husband would be jealous, too. He wanted a malamute when we first started thinking about a dog. They are beautiful, but we are holding off on high energy dogs until I'm home full-time.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *herewearetogether* 
yes, it's "proper" german








I still have friends living there, how cool!









actually sounds more amazing than it is, i'm still quite young








but, we have a close bond anyway








It was really weird, because , we just both immediately knew that we were made for each other. i know that sounds stupid









That doesn't sound stupid at all. My grandma was in the 7th grade (13) when she met my grandpa (he was 16). They've been together ever since. Sometimes, it just works out that way.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
I have this image in my mind of mid Westerners all being like in the movie Fargo









Ha! No, the Hoosier twang sounds more southern to me. It's more of a drawl. I do live in a city, so it's not quite that bad. lol


----------



## Mimi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Geigerin* 

That doesn't sound stupid at all. My grandma was in the 7th grade (13) when she met my grandpa (he was 16). They've been together ever since. Sometimes, it just works out that way.


awww


----------



## ithappened

Geigerin-

I think our malamute is a defective one. She just sleeps and eats most days, when its hot out, she won't move sometimes the whole day except to go outside to pee.


----------



## Mimi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ithappened* 
just sleeps and eats most days, when its hot out, she won't move sometimes the whole day

sounds like my ds


----------



## Geigerin

lol...and we got a Dane with a TON of energy. Just goes to show you never know what you might get.

I'm the lazy one around here...If I could nap every day, I would.


----------



## Mimi

we have a collie/alsatian mix. but she is very ill. & she doesn't live with us.
we'll get two alsatians as soon as we have our farm.
they are good at protecting.


----------



## MittensKittens

The internet network I have been enjoying for free







for a year now has just been passworded so I now have no reliable internet - there's another network I sometimes log onto but it is not working very well, so don't be surprised if I don't appear for a while as it is working horribly.














They don't currently have adsl in my part of town either.


----------



## MittensKittens

Well, I'm still here







. I have been having this... (wouldn't call it argument) conflict of opinions with my mom... AGAIN. DD has started peeing on the floor frequently, for no reason other than that she decided to do so. My mom's suggestion was to give her "penalty points" for every time she pees anywhere other than the potty or toilet and take something away from her once she reaches X penalty points. For every time peed correctly, I should also take one penalty point away from the list. *insert jaw dropping smilie here*. I told her I disagree with that method. She replied "no, it is very acceptable". I told her that bribery might be effective, and I could see parents giving something like stickers when their kids pee but DD has been potty learned fully for like 7 months now and I am not gonna bribe her for something she is able to do. And I DEFINITELY dislike the idea of punishing for this very, very much. Her answer was "no, but all those programs like nanny 911 agree with that, so it id definitely OK". Well, I just have no idea how to reply to that. My mom is a natural minded person in general, you would call her very crunchy in respect to food preparation, recycling etc... but this, it just makes me sad









Rant over - you deserve a medal if you got to the end


----------



## ithappened

I have no suggestions about the peeing (and yes, i did read it all). I still don't know how to change a diaper yet so my mom cred card is def. still lost in the mail till then.


----------



## MittensKittens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ithappened* 
I have no suggestions about the peeing (and yes, i did read it all). I still don't know how to change a diaper yet so my mom cred card is def. still lost in the mail till then.

Hahaha... I'm not really too bothered about the peeing, other than that it is obviously not nice. I am struggling with the constant disrespect from my mom - it is an ongoing issue. Such conversations always end with some kind of sarcastic remark from her side.

HWAT, would you doubt your own parents seriously if some random obviously delusional person would start making wild claims about being your father? You got some great tips on how to take action, but please stop worrying about this aspect of the situation, at least for now. I am so sorry you are dealing with this.


----------



## ernalala

Belgian mom in Turkey it is


----------



## MittensKittens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ernalala* 
Belgian mom in Turkey it is 

Ah, you're still up too. What are you doing this evening?


----------



## ernalala

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
Ah, you're still up too. What are you doing this evening?

Silly Q, since we're both on here .

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
Well, I'm still here







. I have been having this... (wouldn't call it argument) conflict of opinions ...I DEFINITELY dislike the idea of punishing for this very, very much. ...it just makes me sad









Sounds like the kind of gap we had with our recent visitors. Makes me sad, too. 'You do things your way, we ours, but please please please don't come and tell us how to do xyz parenting and how right your way really is (and ours not of course), and, really, don't try to impose this on our household, pleeeeaaaaze....' (and for peace's sake I can't say this aloud, the 'best' I managed was 'we just don't do this that way', hopefully good enough for peacekeeping and to draw our parenting buffer zones?? And when someone would come up and say : 'pass x on to me, I'll deal with him/it' I learned to just say 'No' , and/or I intervened when a style was not going 'well' regarding my own lo(s)







)

As for the pee issue. You know it's a phase thing and how annoying it may be, it'll pass. How old is she? I do not believe in reward and punishment as a behavioural system either. I do believe in rewards but more in the meaning of 'treat', not in the least regarding myself, lol







. She must have her reason for doing this even if you may have no idea why suddenly. It may be wanting the attention, not liking to go to the(that?) potty, forgetting to go because she's too occupied with other stuff, experimenting (lol), maybe she drinks too much (lol), whatever, it could be even medical so why deal with everything in a punishment/reward style without looking at someones needs/reasons for doing things? I too think not paying attention to the act as a 'bad thing to do' would be best, not paying too much attention to the issue overall but not ignoring it either (not really possible anyway  and trying to find out what makes her 'need' to do this and maybe by trying to adress that point the issue could be resolved in an easy, peaceful manner.

Ds2 now (3+), beyond my wildest expectations appears to have daytime potty learned in 1 week time, while I truly feared, well, knowing his 'character', that it would become a potty/diaper extended nightmare (for me); today he had the new habit to take of his pants and underpants all-of-the-time (pretty much seems tp enjoy the new way and changing underpants lol). I do not mind this much inside the home but from the moment he leaves the door, it feels just too 'public' (and then thinking of the maybe 'creep'







). I may need to get him longer T-shirts, lol. But that won't work anyway, clothes are already a big ISSUE for him







.


----------



## MittensKittens

Yeah, the pee thing is all the things you mentioned and then some more, I think. Experimenting, definitely. Also, I think she wants me to put the new, colorful dipes on her







. She is sleeping in her own bed again tonight. She is definitely doing lots of experimenting right now. She has also been mentioning her brother needs to go in the potty. I am actually seriously thinking of giving EC a try.

Visitors are so annoying. At least skype has this nice green button that makes people go away in an instant


----------



## MittensKittens

DD does the naked thing too


----------



## Geigerin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ernalala* 
Belgian mom in Turkey it is 

Ah, okay. Well, you were up late!







I have a friend at work who has been in a long distance relationship with a Turkish gentleman for 4 years (they met online). She learned Turkish and made a trip to visit him a couple of weeks ago, and now they're engaged! That's about all I know about Turkey. Her pictures were beautiful, though.

*Mittens Kitten*-

I'm sorry about the trouble with your mom. I also have a crunchy mom who has always been sweet, gentle, wonderful to everyone...but me (at times). I think moms have a hard time transitioning from the mom role to a more friendly/grandma role and staying a bit more hands-off.

Even if your mom doesn't agree with your method, she should respect your choices. It's hurtful when our moms react like that. I think so, anyway...

It's the middle of the night where you both are now, so hopefully, you are sound asleep.

Talk to you tomorrow!


----------



## MittensKittens

Morning mamas

REDVEG, where are you!?!

Geigerin, thanks for your support







but sorry to hear you are facing some of the same issues. She actually tries her best to respect and support, but that always shows in the form of a "yeah right", "well, whatever you say" comment that is sarcastically made. This is probably because she knows she should leave it alone, and doesn't know how to respond. And this is never before a bunch of "but what I say is really just the factual truth" (because the TV/web says so??) type remarks. It is also interesting plus kind weird to me what choices she likes and which ones she disagrees with. She had no issues with UCing at all and was Very Interested in the gory details. We do a lot of the same stuff, and she is totally nature-oriented. In that context, it just amazes me how her views on parenting and discipline can be so mainstream, yk? I just don't understand it. She is a big fan of nanny 911. How about your mom? What are the issues you are having difficulty with?


----------



## MittensKittens

I thought some of you might appreciate this vegan cookie recipe - I'm gonna try it out this afternoon


----------



## Mimi

morning everybody!
I am going to change my mdc name (suggestions?) because of my dd creepy stalker, (bababa, remember him??) because he knows about our blog, & i don't want him searching for that & finding my mdc posts.

aaaaanyway, i am off to tidy for a while, some client of dh is going to drop something off today & i would hate for her to see our mess









thanks for the recipe mk!!!

oh hey, whatare everyones real names? or would you all prefer not to say?


----------



## MittensKittens

Yes. Pretend you are new to this thread and then let people know that it's you by PM. Quit giving details on where you live, names etc for a while or just invent screennames for your DD etc, we know who you are







. The last thing you want is your stalker being able to read every word you write on here


----------



## Mimi

well, i'll change my username & probably my kids name. i will keep the blog,though, dh says "we only have one life, we are not going to live it in fear because of some freak, we will deal with him when we have to ". so, the blog stays, for, lots of family members read it.
house is tidy, off to dress the kids. (that usually means lots of screaming







)


----------



## ernalala

MittensKittens said:


> Yes. Pretend you are new to this thread and then let people know that it's you by PM. QUOTE]
> 
> Yes. WE'll know you. And pls remove the link to yr blog asap from your signature. Also, imo you should check your messages on here cfr. referrals to names, home situation, anything that could identify you and 'adjust' or delete those parts. The thread you'd like to have deleted, if mods don't/can't do it, I would delete most info of the original message or replace yr msg(s) in this thread by 'never mind' or similar, to protect yrself. I understood from sth you've written once that you have had an unpleasant/abusive rs in the past, and if it's this person that's harassing you now, I would indeed be very aware and careful.


----------



## Mimi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ernalala* 
I understood from sth you've written once that you have had an unpleasant/abusive rs in the past, and if it's this person that's harassing you now, I would indeed be very aware and careful.

nah, i've just always been lucky , haha








dh says keep the link but chnage the name, so that he can't find mdc by looking for hwatg, so i might do that. he already knows where the blog is, so, yeah.


----------



## ernalala

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
DD does the naked thing too









How do they take that where you live? lol.


----------



## MittensKittens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ernalala* 
How do they take that where you live? lol.

Better than they would in the US


----------



## Mimi

ugh. i wrap my bread in teatowels to keep it fresh, & i just unwrapped one we made yesterday & there was this giant black spider sitting in my bread, he ran, now he is somewhere in my kitchen, i guess we won't be eating anything today!!!


----------



## ernalala

HWAT, by googling on yr username you find all kinds of links about you I'd definitely work on that asap if you have such a prob.


----------



## Mimi

it just links to mothering. com, so that's what i don't want . i don't mind the blog links, as i said, he knows where that is, but i would prefer to keep mothering "private".


----------



## ernalala

Just eat the bread .

What about finding a lizard hiding in yr laundry? And then not knowing where it went. I did not dare to touch the laundry baskets nor stay much in that room and I actually had my dh, who gets the creeps more of lizards than myself (well, me when they're indoors and crawling FAST), look through it in the dark in the backyard after he came home, lol.
Once I found a mega large crawling bug on my ground level terrace aaaaarrrrgggggggggggghhh and it kept on crawling so I quickly locked all doors and windows and was watching it safely, but reluctantly, from indoors to where it'd go and luckily the insect was clever enough to just continue the walk untill it would walk of our terrace towards the terrace of the appt on the other side. Uh I hate that feeling you feel it on the whole of your back asnd you can hardly shake it off and you know you're actually being silly but you just can't help it.


----------



## Mimi

ugh,scary! but i'd take a lizard over a spider any day.
i don't know where in the kitchen the spider is so i am not going back in there. maybe my fil can bring use some food over.
have to stay in today because someone from apple is coming to collect the power cable.
we had a box of danish cookies in the lounge, so the kids & me are eating those for breakfast now.


----------



## Mimi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ernalala* 
Uh I hate that feeling you feel it on the whole of your back asnd you can hardly shake it off and you know you're actually being silly but you just can't help it.










yes,yes,yes! i can so feel that spider on me!!!!


----------



## Mimi

phew, apple guy was here (







: ) & he wouldn't take the cable without a box so i put it in my breastpumo box, now i feel really embarassed & don't quite know why.
haha.


----------



## MittensKittens

Great, when is the new one due?


----------



## Mimi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
Great, when is the new one due?

today,saturday or monday.
hopefully not monday, as my mum & her new husband come from germany on sunday.
how is your internet connection doing?


----------



## Mimi

i just caught a slightly smaller black spider, f-i-l is on his way over to look for the giant black spider. i hate that. so many spiders!!!


----------



## Mimi

woohoo, my mum & her husband decided to stay in a bed&breakfast instead of with us. that will make this a whole lot less stressful, as noone has to give up their bed, plus dh is not a fan of having to get dressed in the middle of the night just to go to the bathroom. (which i prefer. when we were staying with them her husband was wandering around in boxershorts,i found that slightly inappropriate.

edit to add: don't get me wrong,i love my mum & her husband, but, i like our home to ourselves


----------



## Mimi

grandpa threw out the spider we caught & we didn't see the other one, so yay, we can use the kitchen again!!








i so love my father in law.


----------



## ernalala

He must love u a great deal too .


----------



## Mimi

to entertain my craziness? yeah. well,hey,he got our bread for it, which is really nice if i do say so myself


----------



## Mimi

just too angry right now to type it all out again, but, argh!


----------



## Mimi

erna (i have an aunt erna







) , what's cl, in your signature?


----------



## BaBaBa

I see I have a lot of catching up to do!

But, it's french toast for breakfast this morning and


----------



## Mimi

erna, you replied in the wrong thread







if cl is what i think, i mena, remember, then, we are so trying that,too. as in, we have a family mneeting in bed every morning where everyone can put forward things he would like to do during the day, & we then work out a way to fit it all in or plan for a different day. we don't do that with food,though,because then we'd just eat avocado every day -.-


----------



## BaBaBa

HWAT< I only got to glance quickly at the thread you posted, yesterday and now I can't find it. I take it you're still having problems with..... I'll call him "WB"


----------



## Mimi

yeah, he went away for a while, but now i get lots of blog hits from where he lives & his gf is pregnant, so, umm. yeah. i asked for the thread to be deleted so that he can't find it if he googles my blog name, will have my mdc name changed,too. taking name suggestions! (i loke mimi poppins, emi just called me that, haha)


----------



## BaBaBa

I like that name!!!

I wish you could just take a fly swatter to him. What a PITA!

If I had to change my username I'd change it to my new email (I stopped sharing with DH) and be Phyllis Stein


----------



## BaBaBa

...but can you change your username and keep all your old posts or do you have to start back at 0?


----------



## ernalala

'cl' stands for Consensual Living. I'm trying to imply this way of life to our everyday life and especially in regard to my children. It's not easy when you come from a not so cl kind of upbringing, even though it was pretty ok, but I just want to do it differently in some ways. It's so ingrained in your being and hard to turn the wheel around or in another direction. Therefore 'trying' cl. I can't claim 'being' it but I'll hope to once be able to say so. Anyway, I do not wish to label myself either, it's just for my own sake and that of people around me, and the kind of parent I'd like to be most. There's a long discussion thread (under parenting) dedicated to it here on MDC, and a website and discussion group elsewhere, too.








right place now


----------



## Mimi

yeah,i can keep my posts. they charge $2 for changing the name, but w/e.

dd is driving me nuts today.


----------



## BaBaBa

Breakfast dishes are all cleaned and put away.
Hung a load of laundry but now it looks like rain








Time for outdoor play. We have a date with some snakes. Later!


----------



## Geigerin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
Morning mamas

REDVEG, where are you!?!

Geigerin, thanks for your support







but sorry to hear you are facing some of the same issues. She actually tries her best to respect and support, but that always shows in the form of a "yeah right", "well, whatever you say" comment that is sarcastically made. This is probably because she knows she should leave it alone, and doesn't know how to respond. And this is never before a bunch of "but what I say is really just the factual truth" (because the TV/web says so??) type remarks. It is also interesting plus kind weird to me what choices she likes and which ones she disagrees with. She had no issues with UCing at all and was Very Interested in the gory details. We do a lot of the same stuff, and she is totally nature-oriented. In that context, it just amazes me how her views on parenting and discipline can be so mainstream, yk? I just don't understand it. She is a big fan of nanny 911. How about your mom? What are the issues you are having difficulty with?









It is funny that she's so in touch with a more gentle approach to life but not when it comes to discipline. It sounds like you have a pretty good handle on it, though. She probably just doesn't know how to respond when you don't follow advice she gives.

My mother is an herbalist and doula, so she's taught me a lot of what I know about natural living. She whole-heartedly supports my search for a midwife and understands decisions we make in that arena. We struggle with little things she doesn't understand or can't relate to (or she finds downright offensive- like my love of Dunkin' Donuts iced coffee). For example, I started running about a year ago to lose weight. This spring, my husband and I trained for a half-marathon, and the day of the race, I called to tell her how we did. Her response: "I guess it's a Hooda-Hooda-Hoosier thing and we just don't understand." It doesn't sound bad, but that's a song on a local radio station that makes fun of hillbilly Indiana people. Is there something wrong with running? I think she just doesn't know how to support it because she can't relate to it, and sarcasm is her best way to handle it.

I know our situations are different, but the response is kind of similar. They want to be supportive but don't know how to without sounding skeptical.


----------



## Mimi

my mum _smacked_ my baby.


----------



## Geigerin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *herewearetogether* 
yeah, he went away for a while, but now i get lots of blog hits from where he lives & his gf is pregnant, so, umm. yeah. i asked for the thread to be deleted so that he can't find it if he googles my blog name, will have my mdc name changed,too. taking name suggestions! (i loke mimi poppins, emi just called me that, haha)

I like that suggestion. You could also try something the opposite of who you are. That could throw him off the trail.

"ThereI'mNotAway"
"HillbillyLiving"
"DriveThruQueen"

Just kidding, of course.


----------



## Mimi

haha, i like all of those!


----------



## Mimi

i don't use tampons, & i doubt a security guard would be fussed by a moon cup, he wouldn't know what it is.


----------



## Geigerin

What?!!!! Why on earth?


----------



## Geigerin

Lol...that's true. I'm counting on a more educated male populace. Not likely with stadium security.


----------



## Mimi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Geigerin* 
What?!!!! Why on earth?









emi & me were living with her for a year, emi was around 9 or so months & pulled something off a shelf. my mum still often says things like "i hope you smacked her for that" when i tell her things. my mum loves emi a lot, but iguess it doesn't even cross her mind that hitting a child might be wrong.
i did tell her,though,that in our home noone hits anyone, & we treat each other with respect. so, she won't ever do that anymore.


----------



## Mimi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Geigerin* 
Lol...that's true. I'm counting on a more educated male populace. Not likely with stadium security.

not really,no








once when fil was looking afte remi in our home i remembered that i left my cup in the bathroom & i had terror images of emi finding it & them both having a tea party with it, sipping water from it, crossing my mind. lol.
luckily that was not the case, but, boy was i worried the whole time.


----------



## Mimi

where is everybody? both my children are asleep,my house is tidy & that's why i am booored.


----------



## Geigerin

I'm kinda here. Gearing up to brave the 90+ degree weather we're having today. I should live in California or some other spot where it's about 70 year-round. Any suggestions?

About your mum...I thought it had _just_ happened. I'm glad she doesn't do that anymore.


----------



## Mimi

oh man. i hear you. another reason my next baby will be conceived in the summer. with baby geem i was 9 months pregnant in that crazy hot weather. most of the time it's pretty nice here, but not for a pregnant lady.

nah,my mum will arrive on sunday evening.


----------



## BaBaBa

i'm back, but we're just in the middle of lunch. What are you making for Fathers Day?


----------



## Mimi

just some cards :/


----------



## BaBaBa

send the hot weather right over here! It's been such a cold, wet spring. I had the fireplace running a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## BaBaBa

moon cup.. that's gotta be like a Diva Cup. They are brilliant! I could never go back.


----------



## BaBaBa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *herewearetogether* 
just some cards :/

sweet! I think I'll make another paperweight... like last year


----------



## Geigerin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
send the hot weather right over here! It's been such a cold, wet spring. I had the fireplace running a couple of weeks ago.

Gladly! I'll give you 15 degrees. How bout that?


----------



## BaBaBa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Geigerin* 
Gladly! I'll give you 15 degrees. How bout that?

that depends on whether those degrees are celsius or farenheit...


----------



## BaBaBa

G, you play the violin?


----------



## Mimi

geigerin means violinist








eh, dh is not reading anyway, so, we made a candle holder where emi wrote "EMI" on, & a pencil holder for his new office here in our home.


----------



## Mimi

still needing a new mdc name :/


----------



## Mimi

oh,baba, why are you banned?


----------



## BaBaBa

my curiosity got the better of me... it really isn't fair.

I'm sure they would take it down if I asked them nicely


----------



## Mimi

do explain more!


----------



## BaBaBa

It's from April Fools Day. They play a prank every year. This year they let you enter the user name of someone you wanted banned. If you fell for it they banned you! I thought if I just left the field blank and hit return I could see what would happen. But they banned me for at least a few hours!!!







...and stuck me with this label. If I chose my senior title they might remove it.


----------



## Mimi

what's a senior title?


----------



## BaBaBa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *r* 
what's a senior title?

when you reach 1000 posts you can add a title under your username.

ahhhh, DD is finally asleep and now I can figure out how to make this paper weight.


----------



## BaBaBa

you have over 500 now... has Talk Amongst Ourselves opened up to you?


----------



## Mimi

oh it had a while ago, actually, i don't know what was wrong that one time you sent a link.
i am hoping i get accepted to join "surviving abuse", i have not been here over a year, but i do have over 500 posts, so , fingers crossed


----------



## BaBaBa

So, I thinking about going a bit Waldorf and still keeping the CM stuff I like best...


----------



## Mimi

that sounds good, waldorf sweetness & natural stuuf combined with things works well for us,i don't wnat waldorf community or waldorf spirituality, so we waldorf-montessori. i think waldorf & cm would work brilliantly, as i feel books are the main thing missing in waldorf.


----------



## Mimi

off to dinner now , see you all soon <3


----------



## MittensKittens

here I am again







. We went to the zoo with the other MDC mama and her DD. We had a wonderful afternoon!


----------



## MittensKittens

gituy


----------



## Geigerin

Sorry...I was off melting in the mid-day sun. Actually, it was quite fun as we (doggence and I) gardened and went for a swim.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
that depends on whether those degrees are celsius or farenheit...

ha ha...only F. C would be a bit much.







I realize the smiley is for AF, but it's the closest I could find.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
G, you play the violin?

I do! I play and teach violin. It's the best gig ever, IMO. I get to do what I love every day. Do you play an instrument?


----------



## Geigerin

Actually, check the PP. I'm not a mom yet, so I'm not certain...but I think being a mom is probably the best gig ever (most days).


----------



## Mimi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
Did you apply? Let me know if you do get in so I know applying is worth the hassle







since I haven't been here a year yet either.

yeah,i did, no word yet.

my dh also paid to make me a mothering dot com supporter, any idea how long it takes till i can use the features?


----------



## MittensKittens

Well I can see the lil blue square now, so I guess now? It means you can have an avatar


----------



## MittensKittens

Oh, of course I can pick a senior title now. Any suggestions







?


----------



## Geigerin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *herewearetogether* 
my dh also paid to make me a mothering dot com supporter, any idea how long it takes till i can use the features?

I did that recently, and you can make changes immediately. I think you just have to go over to User CP. Under Group Memberships you can change the color of your Name. Other changes are in there, too.


----------



## Geigerin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
Oh, of course I can pick a senior title now. Any suggestions







?

Haven't known you long enough yet to provide a good suggestion. Can't wait to see what you choose, though.









Okay, off for some good Thai food







and a wine tasting festival. None of us are big wine drinkers, and I won't be drinking any (I know it doesn't make a difference, but I don't want to do anything that could impact implantation...lol). Also, they're expecting tornadoes this evening. Should make for an interesting night.

See you tomorrow!


----------



## MittensKittens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Geigerin* 
Haven't known you long enough yet to provide a good suggestion. Can't wait to see what you choose, though.









Okay, off for some good Thai food







and a wine tasting festival. None of us are big wine drinkers, and I won't be drinking any (I know it doesn't make a difference, but I don't want to do anything that could impact implantation...lol). Also, they're expecting tornadoes this evening. Should make for an interesting night.

See you tomorrow!

That sounds like so much fun! Hope you have a great time.


----------



## Mimi

but then why isn't my username pink? :/


----------



## MittensKittens

Quote:

but then why isn't my username pink? :/
You gotta change that manually


----------



## Mimi

huh?
also, what's a custom user title, & do i want one? & what?


----------



## Mimi

wohoo!


----------



## Mimi

off to bed now, see you all soon!!







:


----------



## Mimi

Morning Mamas!
I have a long day of a visit to the lake & then sadly some clenaing to do, as my mum flies in from germany tommorow, so, ...mh.
what is everyone else up to?


----------



## ithappened

My husbands birthday is sort of all weekend so we're going from dinner party to BBQ to more little parties. . sadly I don't feel really well but I am doing my best to enjoy them..

Sunday or Monday we have to do an epic cleaning of our place since we're leaving to visit my parents and have our baby shower in the states







drop our dog off at the boarding place 'up mountain' then we're off!


----------



## Mimi

happy birthday to your dh!








how long is it to fly to the usa?
sorry you are not feeling well! i guess we will both be busy cleaning :/


----------



## Geigerin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
That sounds like so much fun! Hope you have a great time.

Thank you! We did have fun. Until we got home and had to spend hours in the basement while two different storms with tornadoes passed through, and lost electricity for 2 hours. (In the dark basement with spiders. Ew.) All is well, this morning, though.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ithappened* 
My husbands birthday is sort of all weekend so we're going from dinner party to BBQ to more little parties. . sadly I don't feel really well but I am doing my best to enjoy them..

Sunday or Monday we have to do an epic cleaning of our place since we're leaving to visit my parents and have our baby shower in the states







drop our dog off at the boarding place 'up mountain' then we're off!

Sounds like a good weekend. Sorry you aren't feeling well, though. Where will you be in the states?


----------



## Geigerin

Boo. No one's around.

Off to perform at a garden tour. Yay for a nice, sunny day!







:


----------



## MittensKittens

Where are you all?


----------



## BaBaBa

I'm here!

I've locked myself in the bedroom under the guise of paying bills, leaving DH to mind DD.


----------



## BaBaBa

HWAT, I love the new look! I had no idea how people did that.


----------



## MittensKittens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
I'm here!

I've locked myself in the bedroom under the guise of paying bills, leaving DH to mind DD.









Yay! My kids are asleep, and I'm watching Stephen King's Duel


----------



## MittensKittens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
HWAT, I love the new look! I had no idea how people did that.

Yeah, how much does that cost, actually?


----------



## BaBaBa

Isn't that Spielberg's first movie? Is that the one with the trucks... and who's the lead female in it. I haven't actually seen it.

Are you a Stephen King fan? A horror fan







?


----------



## BaBaBa

here we are...
http://www.mothering.com/discussions/payments.php


----------



## MittensKittens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
Isn't that Spielberg's first movie? Is that the one with the trucks... and who's the lead female in it. I haven't actually seen it.

Are you a Stephen King fan? A horror fan







?

It's Spielberg's first, yes! I'm not a horror fan but I have had something for this movie for years. It is on TV in Holland and I am actually watching it on my aunt's TV through skype, believe it or not







.


----------



## BaBaBa

on man.... I've been in here like, 10 minutes and they're knocking on the door. WHAT DO I HAVE TO DO TO GET SOME PEACE & QUIET!!!!!!!!! (sorry for yelling)


----------



## BaBaBa

That's wild!

Spielberg fan then?


----------



## BaBaBa

What did Kaya and Sasha think of the zoo?


----------



## MittensKittens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
That's wild!

Spielberg fan then?

Not a fan, but I kinda admire his work. I never watch TV but I do like a good movie. The catch on this one is... I was watching it with some school friends the first time I got drunk







. My mom had gone abroad. This being Holland, it wasn't just alcohol, kwim? The movie still makes me laugh hysterically every time I see it.


----------



## MittensKittens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
What did Kaya and Sasha think of the zoo?

We had a great time, loved it. We got to feed an elephant and some goats. Got some great pictures too.


----------



## BaBaBa

Oh memories!!

I don't think I have a movie like that... Xena is probably my sentimental TV/ movie fave.

I have to go for lunch now, (Fennel and Leek soup, 'cause I know you like to know







). Maybe you'll be here when I get back.


----------



## MittensKittens

Is this MDCs fastest growing thread? We have ten pages already and have only been here for a few days now.


----------



## Mimi

back, & so very angry with dh. argh. i hate when we argue,because it's always over absolutely nothing & ends in horrible insults.


----------



## MittensKittens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *herewearetogether* 
back, & so very angry with dh. argh. i hate when we argue,because it's always over absolutely nothing & ends in horrible insults.

Sorry mama







. What happened?


----------



## Mimi

ugh, see, i cleaned the whole hous eyesterday night, & this morning i come downstairs from snuggling with george & the whole place is a mess. so i say, what the







happened? why didn't you tidy this? & he says "i didn't do it". well. yeah. because i only ever tidy what i do, right?! grrr.
anyway, it sort of went from there & was not pretty, he started saying things, & i am so not in the mood for being nice,so i said things back, & oh well.
we went for a lovely little walk around the lake,though, so that was nice.


----------



## BaBaBa

HWAT

FIL is coming tomorrow and I am bummed about it. (This is the guy who pats me on the bottom and tells me how good looking I am







) He's harmless, and means well but he's one of those people who has no sense of what is appropriate. You can imagine how dreadful having a discussion with him can be.

DH invited him a week ago, he declined and then last night he changed his plans. He has no idea that people have to actually plan to prepare a nice meal.

I was planning to wash the floors today but I think I'll wait until Monday because he'll just wear his shoes in the house anyhow









rant over.


----------



## BaBaBa

MK, the goats must have brought back some fond memories for you.

One of the elephants at our zoo died last. She was knocked down by another elephant. It was very sad.


----------



## MittensKittens

Sorry, HWAT. Is everything OK now?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
MK, the goats must have brought back some fond memories for you.

One of the elephants at our zoo died last. She was knocked down by another elephant. It was very sad.

I was really surprised at the amount of different goats they had at the zoo actually, they were nice to see. Only one lonely elephant though... but very social







. He kept walking up to visitors to try and get food.


----------



## MittensKittens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
This is the guy who pats me on the bottom and tells me how good looking I am









:







:







:







:


----------



## MittensKittens

If anyone else has skype, please feel free to add me to your contacts


----------



## Mimi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
If anyone else has skype, please feel free to add me to your contacts









nope,sorry.


----------



## Mimi

dh has gone to bed for an hour,i am going to tidy the house now, as it needs to be done.
i just wish dh & me could be happier, i do love him so.


----------



## MittensKittens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *herewearetogether* 
dh has gone to bed for an hour,i am going to tidy the house now, as it needs to be done.
i just wish dh & me could be happier, i do love him so.


----------



## Mimi

thank you. it's just so, i don't even know. we are both so stressed about money, we argue over every little thing recently. maybe if i get the house nice & tidy we can pretend it didn't happen & we can just make it a little bit longer.


----------



## Mimi

ooh, ladies, the very lovely abimommy just pm-ed me about a username change, & there actually still is the option, which is great, so, anyone got any suggestions?


----------



## BaBaBa

I know what you mean. Truth is that if I'm rational and calm and tell DH exactly what I need from him he will go to the moon for me. The problem is that I just freak out or get mad at him for not knowing what I want. It's like this rotten little devil on my shoulder WANTS to fight. It really takes work.

I liked one of the user names you mentioned yesterday.... was it Miri Poppins?


----------



## BaBaBa

tell me the elephant was behind a barrier!


----------



## Mimi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
I know what you mean. Truth is that if I'm rational and calm and tell DH exactly what I need from him he will go to the moon for me. The problem is that I just freak out or get mad at him for not knowing what I want. It's like this rotten little devil on my shoulder WANTS to fight. It really takes work.

I liked one of the user names you mentioned yesterday.... was it Miri Poppins?

I don't do rational







i wish i could,though. working on it.
yeah,emi called me mimi poppins, so i went with that now. i am not liking it. i like my name. grr. but hey. better safe than sorry & all that. plus _my mum_ won't be able to google my mdc posts anymore


----------



## BaBaBa

It's been 2.5 years since I received a sewing machine. It is now on the dining room table and I'm good to go!

Now if I can just figure out how to thread it....


----------



## Mimi

usually its the thread thing on the right, then you pull the thread to the left through a hoop, down through a hook, around a disc, into a moving thing, then up through another hoop, down on the very left side of the machine through another loop, & then through the needle









watcha sewing?

oooh & winding bobbins? far easier by hand







i never use the machine to do it.


----------



## Mimi

AH!
i have got a new name! how awesome is abimommy!
(i asked if i could possibly steal someone elses name, as "mimi" registered in 2002 but never posted. yay!
try finding me now!


----------



## BaBaBa

if they google your old name, will MDC still come up because of your siggy?


----------



## Mimi

no,it never used to. it came up because of the username. it still does in google searches, but i guess i just have to wait for google to update itself (i am making this up as i go along, does google update itself??) to completely disappear.


----------



## BaBaBa

i just tried it and i think it actually comes up because someone else has typed your name in their post. You'll have to ask them if they can go back and edit it out.


----------



## Mimi

would you mind pm-ing me the link?
i feel a lot better already,actually. i didn't realize just how stressed i was because of it.


----------



## Mimi

actually for me the only google results coming up are "::::::: said:..." on mdc, so where i replied to things & such, so hopefully that will go.
there are obviously the crafty crow links linking to the blog, & the flickr account, but blog & flicker stay, i don't want to encourage a new "hunt" for me, know what i mean?


----------



## Mimi

i'm off to wake dh , i might see you all later , or tomorrow. fingers crossed he's not angry anymore.


----------



## BaBaBa

I'm going to start with a simple bean bag for DD.

It was on of my first knitting projects as well. I thought nothing could be easier, but so far I'm finding (just like knitting) that making a perfect square is a lot harder than it seems.


----------



## BaBaBa

I heard once that men have a testosterone surge every 15 minutes (like a PMS every 15 min) so if they're angry if you just wait 15 minutes they should have calmed down a bit. Unless, I guess you get them at the next 'surge'


----------



## BaBaBa

bobbin wound! that was easy once I figured it out.

M, do you honestly do that by hand?!?!


----------



## ernalala

Mk and others here, the nickname of our dear friend here with 'issues' still appears in some (quoted or other) messages, and so by googling on it (ı just tried) one still may be referred to this list. Could we do our best to remove it from our posts, too?

Also, wouldn't you change your children's names in siggy too?


----------



## BaBaBa

thanks for posting that


----------



## Geigerin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
We had a great time, loved it. We got to feed an elephant and some goats. Got some great pictures too.

I'm glad you had a good time at the zoo. I've never been able to feed or touch any animals but birds at ours. They're all kept behind glass or cages.

*Mimi*- I'm sorry you argued with your DH. I hope you worked it out and were able to have a nice evening, after all.









I'm like BaBaBa. There are days when my patience is so much shorter, and I respond with whatever is in my head at that moment (usually, not good). Other days, I can just let things slide and they don't bother me one bit.

Unfortunately, Bear has not figured out that when I respond like that it's just hormones or a bad day and he needs to be patient with me.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
FIL is coming tomorrow and I am bummed about it. (This is the guy who pats me on the bottom and tells me how good looking I am







) He's harmless, and means well but he's one of those people who has no sense of what is appropriate. You can imagine how dreadful having a discussion with him can be.

Hopefully, the visit tomorrow is good. Is FIL just from a different generation/culture? Doesn't make it okay for him to do that to you...I'm just curious. My DH's father passed away 10 years ago. We never met. However, MIL has a new boyfriend who totally gives me the creeps. I don't even want him to know where we live.

In-laws are such a challenge for so many people (including us). I wonder why that is?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
I'm going to start with a simple bean bag for DD.

It was on of my first knitting projects as well. I thought nothing could be easier, but so far I'm finding (just like knitting) that making a perfect square is a lot harder than it seems.

It is hard when starting out. My aunt gave me her sewing machine that she doesn't use months ago, but I still haven't used it. You've inspired me to at least do a pillow this week. (Square)


----------



## BaBaBa

i might be wrong but it looks like google finds it if it's been typed out but not if it's been quoted. hmmm.
If it's from quotes..... uh oh


----------



## ernalala

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
on man.... I've been in here like, 10 minutes and they're knocking on the door. WHAT DO I HAVE TO DO TO GET SOME PEACE & QUIET!!!!!!!!! (sorry for yelling)

Last week, the same here. Dh came home, kids had already eaten, dishes was done, and after an energy-eating day I was finally in the guestroom on the PC trying to have some much needed time alone and at the same time doing some PC stuff I wanted to do, not for even 10 min that was, and ds2 came looking for me. Real soon, ds1 and dh JOINED. Then, I ended up doing a translation on dh's request (that also needed to be done but I would normally not have done THEN) and after I finished that (with lots of noise and 3 languages in and around my head







) dh thinks 'finished' and 'took over' the pc 'to do sth' and I ended up doing the bedtime roıtine and then went to sleep, totally 'done'. Yippieyahoo. Luckily not all evenings are like that but when this happens, you just go crazy, don't you?????????????


----------



## Geigerin

Okay. Deleted all my references to the other name.


----------



## ernalala

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
Not a fan, but I kinda admire his work. I never watch TV but I do like a good movie. The catch on this one is... I was watching it with some school friends the first time I got drunk







. My mom had gone abroad. This being Holland, it wasn't just alcohol, kwim? The movie still makes me laugh hysterically every time I see it.









Lol. BVN too 'braaf' for you then? Love the 'watch tv through skype' idea. Is your aunt in view too? or ypu only hear her comments? lol.

Btw, 'lonelies' how old are you all? I'm 32.
't is wel een beetje raar, (al) twee-en-dertig jaar...


----------



## BaBaBa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Geigerin* 

Hopefully, the visit tomorrow is good. Is FIL just from a different generation/culture? Doesn't make it okay for him to do that to you...I'm just curious. My DH's father passed away 10 years ago. We never met. However, MIL has a new boyfriend who totally gives me the creeps. I don't even want him to know where we live.

In-laws are such a challenge for so many people (including us). I wonder why that is?

It is hard when starting out. My aunt gave me her sewing machine that she doesn't use months ago, but I still haven't used it. You've inspired me to at least do a pillow this week. (Square)

yeah, different generation but that's no excuse really. The other set of inlaws (DH's parents divorced) are wonderful. His behaviour is just laughable at this point so DH and I just chuckle about afterwards.

I've almost got the thing threaded now.

I take it you play classical music? I wish I could talk to DH about music. He loves it so much. He can read Grammophone from cover to cover. I am only marginally knowledgeable and our tastes are dramatically different. He likes Beethoven, Mahler, Brahms and I prefer Monteverdi, Bach, Mozart or minimalists like Philip Glass or this new guy, Nico Muhly. He likes really aggressive (my description) musicians like Richter and plays it really loud.

What do you like?

Right now I'm listening to Arvo Part. I have no idea what that is but DH thought it would be to my tastes and he was right









What's your thoughts on Suzuki?


----------



## BaBaBa

36


----------



## ernalala

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
It's been 2.5 years since I received a sewing machine. It is now on the dining room table and I'm good to go!

Now if I can just figure out how to thread it....

Again this sounds so much like me. It's so 'simple' when someone sitting next to you shows you, and then, of course at least a few weeks or even months later, when I finally attempt to use it (just a simple pillow case or sth), it's like sewing hell. And I end up doing it by hand the next week after I calmed down. lol.


----------



## Mimi

hey all of you! how sweet of you to look through your posts & delete the name references! I am not sure about my signature, as, the link never does show in google, since it is spelled not together but with spaces, & googling my little one's names just points to the blog, which is fine, as that is staying. i do however definitely want mdc to not be found.
I am not sure what to do about it.

alright now,don't roll your eyes & think "pffft,teenage mama" , because dd was absolutely definitely planned , both dh & me always wanted her & never regretted our decision.
I'm 21.
(i so don't feel 21 though, other women my age just seem to be talking about boyfriends & clubs?







)

Bababa, yes, i wind bobbins by hand, it's ok most of the time, exept for quilts where i usually cut my finger on the thread at least once & then keep getting the thread into that same place







:

I'm off to bed now, i hope to be on tomorrow!!
good night !!
<3

ps// dh says google will re-index mothering.com soonish again, & then hopefully all old name search results will disappear, fingers crossed!


----------



## Geigerin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ernalala* 
Btw, 'lonelies' how old are you all? I'm 32.
't is wel een beetje raar, (al) twee-en-dertig jaar... 

I am 29, but I feel about 20. DH will be 41 this summer, and he acts about 20...lol. No worries about seeming young, Mimi. It's just a number, and you seem like a good mom.

*BaBa*- I agree, the generational thing is definitely no excuse. I'm glad you have found a way to cope with it.

Yes, I do play classical music, but my tastes are a bit eclectic. I do love Mozart and Bach and named the cats for them. However, I also love the romantics and more modern guys like Schoenberg.

My husband is not a musician and has had absolutely no exposure to classical music. I kind of like it that way. There was always a lot of drama in my relationships with musicians. I think it's the way we carry our emotions on our sleeves all the time...wasn't a good mix for me.

Suzuki- Honestly, it's like Montessori and Waldorf. I take a little bit from each idea and work with it, but I don't believe in following the method exactly. I actually have my suzuki certification, but I don't teach as a Suzuki teacher.

I like that kids start young. I truly believe that all people have musical ability. It's just a matter of training. Parent involvement is key, and I require parental attendance at most lessons (not for teenagers). This method is wonderful for very young children.

However, I do teach kids to read music pretty quickly and focus on musicianship, music theory, history, etc. more than the strict Suzuki method does. Also, kids around here generally start violin in school around age 11. As a result, I need to help with sight reading skills and cater more to an older beginner. Suzuki doesn't work as well for the more mature student, IMO.

Sorry...that's long winded, but a very brief snapshot of my philosophy...lol


----------



## MittensKittens

BaBaBa, it's so cool you got your sewing machine working! What machine do you have? I am a DIY sewing machine fixer, so if you need help with fixing stuff let me know









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ernalala* 
Lol. BVN too 'braaf' for you then? Love the 'watch tv through skype' idea. Is your aunt in view too? or ypu only hear her comments? lol.

Btw, 'lonelies' how old are you all? I'm 32.
't is wel een beetje raar, (al) twee-en-dertig jaar... 

She sets the computer up so that I can just see the TV. We also watch other stuff like that sometimes, and I like it! DD has a youtube obsession at the moment. She likes to watch infant swimming







.

What is BVN? I am with you in the age department and I also like Doe Maar







Which part of Belgium are you from if you don't mind me asking? If you do, just ignore







. I really find myself saying almost everything about myself on here, which is a bad idea as we have noticed with our friend.

I'm off to edit those messages now.


----------



## Mimi

morning everyone!

fathers day today, so we are going to go round to dhs parents , then go home to tidy, because it's obviously a mess today again, & then at some point my mum + her husband will need to be picked up from the airport.
i so can't face the world today , i'm even giving ds a bottle from the freezer. ( i defrosted it














: )


----------



## ithappened

Fathers day was last week here but I still sent my dad in the US something.

My DH bday is today so we're sort of doing whatever he wants, my guess being watching tv and movies all day . .


----------



## Mimi

happy birthday to your dh!!
i so don't fancy going to dhs parents, mil always yells at my little ones.. grrr


----------



## Geigerin

Good Morning!

Happy Father's Day to your DHs/Partners.









ItHappened- Happy Birthday to your DH.







:

I'm 9DPO this morning and am going to get one of those fancy early tests to try to give my DH a Father's day gift. The dog got him a card, too.


----------



## ithappened

Mimi- don't get me wrong, my DH dad (his mom passed) pretty much makes me crazy.

Geigerin- good luck with your test! Let us know how it goes


----------



## Geigerin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ithappened* 
Geigerin- good luck with your test! Let us know how it goes

BFN. It's early and our first month charting, so I was asking a bit much. Still worth a shot, though, to try to give DH a Father's Day gift.


----------



## BaBaBa

Can't stay and chat... gotta put a mousetrap under my skirt.








: Geigerin


----------



## BaBaBa

oops... sorry. That's too bad.
We must have been typing at the same time.


----------



## ithappened

I had 3 months of charting before it worked for me, the first two months were sort of figuring how long my lunar phase was and my OV date, the third month I was able to time it better. . I didn't get a BFP until 11 DPO however.

We're having so much rain here, I think I might go crazy. I don't do well sitting inside all day.

What do you guys do when you have free time and the weather is always bad?


----------



## BaBaBa

oh! enjoy them as much as you can right now! In a few months you'll be yearning for some free time









You could prepare some meals to freeze and keep for when the baby comes.

I love to read and I'm working on a few new indoor hobbies like knitting, decoupage and now sewing. (Although I seem to be stuck now that I've threaded the top and the bottom of the machine. I can't get the thread to draw up from below. help! Machine is a Euro-pro)


----------



## BaBaBa

Actually, I want to thank M for inspiring me to reclaim my craftiness


----------



## ithappened

Quote:

You could prepare some meals to freeze and keep for when the baby comes.
I am waiting for our freezer (which we get next month) since at the moment we only have a refridgertor the size of the ones you have usually in dorm rooms or hotels which is fine unless I need to freeze 30 or so days worth of meals.


----------



## Mimi

hey everyone! i am afraid i can not stay veyr long,there is a lot of cleaning to do now, i just got home from "nanny & grandpas house" , which is always pleasant because there's always lovely red wine








anyway, off to get emi to take a little nap & then got to tidy







:

i hope to be able to talk to you all later / tomorrow!!!!

(ps// soooo have to sew more smocks for dd,

one here,
here another one
& here ,
as it is what she has been wearing all summe,rbut i am getting bored of the ones we have.

have a lovely day!


----------



## BaBaBa

positively green with envy


----------



## MittensKittens

We went to a new home dec store and got some cheap bits and peaces. DD got butterfly wall stickers and is very happy







. I'll be meeting with another MDC mama tomorrow, who is living abroad but has come to see her family.







:

No.... DD has peen herself AGAIn so I am off to deal with that.

Did you get the machine threaded alright Ba? Let me know if you need help


----------



## BaBaBa

no, I haven't. I'm not sure when I'll get a chance to look at it again. The instructions in the book aren't very clear but I think as I move the needle down it's supposed to draw up a loop from below? It's not doing that.

We EC'd DD beginning at 6 months and although she's very good she still periodically will have inexplicable accidents for a few days before she gets good again. Very frustrating!


----------



## Mimi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
no, I haven't. I'm not sure when I'll get a chance to look at it again. The instructions in the book aren't very clear but I think as I move the needle down it's supposed to draw up a loop from below? It's not doing that.


you need to "sew" a few times for the top thread to be able to grab the bobbin thread, (it helps to use two different colours when you first start) . once you see the other colour coming out of the bottom you have to pull both threads up together & move them away from the sewing machine.
it can be a bother, bobbin thread often gets stuck or comes out far too slow if you did not adjust the tension right, which can then make for some messy seams. i think some machines adjust it automatically,though, i would not know, as i am sewing on that old manual singer, where tension & bobbin thread are both a major pain in the neck.


----------



## BaBaBa

Well, I should go help DH prepare supper.

FIL's big insensitive mouth just earned him a vegetarian supper (and he's NOT vegetarian)









Let the wine flow...


----------



## BaBaBa

oh thank you! that's good advice. Winding the bobbin by machine was actually super easy once I figured it out so I'll do another one in a different colour.


----------



## MittensKittens

You really shouldn't have any problems with the bobbin thread coming upwards unless you put the bobbin in wrong. (yeah, I did this when I first started sewing







) The default on the thread tension should be around 4, at least that is what I do.

What did your FIL do/say this time? Please share the gossip







.

Sasha has been having this "nasty" spot on his scrotum, like diaper rash but only in one spot. It just started bleeding







. I put some calendula creme on it now, and letting him go diaper free. Moms of boys, and tips what to do to make it heal faster?


----------



## BaBaBa

... nothing shocking yet although I did have to shut him down before he made some racist remarks. He started with (talking about Africa) at least the colonists gave them some order. Um excuse me? They had their own order before the Europeans came and destroyed it. Most of the problems today in Asia, Africa and the Middle East are a direct result of colonization.


----------



## MittensKittens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
... nothing shocking yet although I did have to shut him down before he made some racist remarks. He started with (talking about Africa) at least the colonists gave them some order. Um excuse me? They had their own order before the Europeans came and destroyed it. Most of the problems today in Asia, Africa and the Middle East are a direct result of colonization.

I just spent about a minute looking for the puking smilie. Well, I can't find it but you get the gist







. When is he leaving?


----------



## rainbowmoon

:

Happy to find you all!

I have been feeling very unfulfilled in friendships lately. Also, knowing I don't want to stay in the area long term really makes me lack energy in making new friends. It really kind of sucks but where I'm at!

BaBaBa- If you get your machine threaded and needle, all you should need to do to get the bobin thread to come through is basically turn the needle wheel thingy on the side of the machine manually and it will catch and pull through.


----------



## MittensKittens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainbowmoon* 







:

Happy to find you all!

I have been feeling very unfulfilled in friendships lately. Also, knowing I don't want to stay in the area long term really makes me lack energy in making new friends. It really kind of sucks but where I'm at!

BaBaBa- If you get your machine threaded and needle, all you should need to do to get the bobin thread to come through is basically turn the needle wheel thingy on the side of the machine manually and it will catch and pull through.

That sucks, I'm with you! At least the internet can move with you when you move







. Welcome!

Hey, Ernalala, do you know this song "vriendschap is een illusie"?


----------



## KarlaC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
Welcome everyone and anyone!

We've reinvented ourselves (or rather changed the name, we're still the same







) so if you find yourself unfulfilled in the friendship department, whatever the reason, or just want to chat, COME ON IN!







:

Help me out MittensKittens!

Anyone mind if I join in?


----------



## ithappened

welcome !!!!


----------



## BaBaBa

Welcome rainbowmoon & KarlaC







:

I can't believe it! FIL just made a joke about my Dad having a girlfriend. My mum hasn't even been dead a year and he doesn't even KNOW my Dad. What a







!


----------



## ernalala

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mimi* 
alright now,don't roll your eyes & think "pffft,teenage mama" , because dd was absolutely definitely planned , both dh & me always wanted her & never regretted our decision.
I'm 21.
(i so don't feel 21 though, other women my age just seem to be talking about boyfriends & clubs?







)

You don't have to go into the defence! I already figured out your age, and it doesn't matter. We're all moms here, and mature women. Point. Note that I'm 32 and actually never get over that 3 (I surprise myself every time I have to first think about it to say my real age!) and have stopped ageing somewhere around 23 lol. I use to say 'you do not get older under the surface, only wiser, maybe' . They usually think I' much younger than my actual age, too, so often assumed to be the nanny or a very young mom and all hehe and when I'm without my kids people actually surprise when they find out I have already TWO.


----------



## MittensKittens

Yay! Lots of new people! Great! Welcome everyone







.

BaBaBa, what a UAV! Is he gone now?

Me and the other MDC mom are off to meet yet another MDC mom today







:. I hope it will be fun!


----------



## Geigerin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 







: Geigerin

Thank you! It was way too early to test. I just thought it would be fun to five DH a Father's Day gift.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ithappened* 
I had 3 months of charting before it worked for me, the first two months were sort of figuring how long my lunar phase was and my OV date, the third month I was able to time it better. . I didn't get a BFP until 11 DPO however.

We're having so much rain here, I think I might go crazy. I don't do well sitting inside all day.

What do you guys do when you have free time and the weather is always bad?

Three months is actually pretty quick. We will be fortunate if it happens that quickly. We're just having fun right now.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainbowmoon* 







:

Happy to find you all!

I have been feeling very unfulfilled in friendships lately. Also, knowing I don't want to stay in the area long term really makes me lack energy in making new friends. It really kind of sucks but where I'm at!

Welcome and nice to meet you!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *KarlaC* 
Anyone mind if I join in?

Glad to see you here, too, Karla!


----------



## Geigerin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
Yay! Lots of new people! Great! Welcome everyone







.

BaBaBa, what a UAV! Is he gone now?

Me and the other MDC mom are off to meet yet another MDC mom today







:. I hope it will be fun!

Have fun today!


----------



## MittensKittens

Geigerin, sorry if this is ignorant, but what does the little chart thing in your siggy mean?


----------



## BaBaBa

:yawning:
Good morning. I'm so tired. I couldn't sleep last night.

Yes, he's gone.









Sorry, for all my complaining yesterday. It wasn't coming from a good place.


----------



## MittensKittens

Thank God for that! You know you are always welcome to complain here


----------



## rainbowmoon

Good morning ladies!







Thanks for having me here!

So a little about me. I am 34 (turning 35 in just 3 weeks) and i have a 5yo and almost 4yo. I'm a SAHM and part time writer. I have been on here at MDC for 6 years now!







:

I really like my new town where I live (super crunchy) but I just know in my heart this is NOT where I should be. (I moved from the desert SW to New England in Jan.). Missing the mountains and the heat and the laid back lifestyle!

I grew up in the northeast (NY) so it's not new to me, I am just a west coaster at heart! I go back and forth from feeling trapped and feeling like I am starting over. I have been dealing with depression for awhile due to all the changes and just a very unstable living situation (the property where I rent an apt.is going into foreclosure any day, but that has been going on since I got here last fall, it seems like the mortgage company is just doing nothing). I also just went through foreclosure myself so it's really not settling well to be dealing with someone ELSE'S foreclosure and still paying full rent. (it sucks but the place is ok for now, it's actually a forming ecovillage community if they can beat the clock but regardless we hope to move by Oct. 1) community living is SO not for me. It sounds good in theory and would probably be wonderful if I didn't have children.

Basically I am really starting over as I left the home DH and I shared (he died in AUg.2005 leaving me with a 17mo and 2 week old). I just got together with my DP last Sept. after being single for 3 years. So lots of life changes though I am regretting some of them but trying to embrace change.

So whatcha sewing BaBaBa? I am about to start teaching my 5yo how to sew. He always begs me. I need to look into a kids machine though! I have an etsy shop that I am going to be restocking soon so I am excited that maybe I will have a little "helper" eventually!! (ok wishful thinking but I can dream!hehe)


----------



## BaBaBa

Thanks, but I do have a bad habit I'm trying to correct of being overly negative. I want to be a more tolerant person, even of intolerant people.(







)

You seem to be establishing a nice social network where you are. That's great.

I'll answer for G, 'cause I think she's gone. I think the chart means, she's charting to conceive.


----------



## MittensKittens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainbowmoon* 
Good morning ladies!







Thanks for having me here!

So a little about me. I am 34 (turning 35 in just 3 weeks) and i have a 5yo and almost 4yo. I'm a SAHM and part time writer. I have been on here at MDC for 6 years now!







:

I really like my new town where I live (super crunchy) but I just know in my heart this is NOT where I should be. (I moved from the desert SW to New England in Jan.). Missing the mountains and the heat and the laid back lifestyle!

I grew up in the northeast (NY) so it's not new to me, I am just a west coaster at heart! I go back and forth from feeling trapped and feeling like I am starting over. I have been dealing with depression for awhile due to all the changes and just a very unstable living situation (the property where I rent an apt.is going into foreclosure any day, but that has been going on since I got here last fall, it seems like the mortgage company is just doing nothing). I also just went through foreclosure myself so it's really not settling well to be dealing with someone ELSE'S foreclosure and still paying full rent. (it sucks but the place is ok for now, it's actually a forming ecovillage community if they can beat the clock but regardless we hope to move by Oct. 1) community living is SO not for me. It sounds good in theory and would probably be wonderful if I didn't have children.

Basically I am really starting over as I left the home DH and I shared (he died in AUg.2005 leaving me with a 17mo and 2 week old). I just got together with my DP last Sept. after being single for 3 years. So lots of life changes though I am regretting some of them but trying to embrace change.

So whatcha sewing BaBaBa? I am about to start teaching my 5yo how to sew. He always begs me. I need to look into a kids machine though! I have an etsy shop that I am going to be restocking soon so I am excited that maybe I will have a little "helper" eventually!! (ok wishful thinking but I can dream!hehe)

I recognize the feeling of liking where you live, but not quite feeling at home there. In fact my current location is the first where I do not have that feeling. While this country irritates me in so many ways, I feel at home here. I hope that you will be able to find your own peace in the near future. How are you coping with your new life now? My dad died when I was really young, and my mom always tells me how people used to avoid her because of it, as people just don't know what to say. Or they would say stuff like "well, at least you have a child!". She felt really lonely, because she just wanted to socialize and not talk about death and mourning, and people just didn't give her the space.


----------



## MittensKittens

Has anyone else noticed that the thread seems to be more popular now the "lonely/ no friend" name is gone?









I do miss a couple of regulars though! Where are you all?


----------



## MittensKittens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
Thanks, but I do have a bad habit I'm trying to correct of being overly negative. I want to be a more tolerant person, even of intolerant people.(







)

You seem to be establishing a nice social network where you are. That's great.

I'll answer for G, 'cause I think she's gone. I think the chart means, she's charting to conceive.

Ah... yes of course!


----------



## ithappened

Quote:

I recognize the feeling of liking where you live, but not quite feeling at home there. In fact my current location is the first where I do not have that feeling. While this country irritates me in so many ways, I feel at home here.
That is exactly how I feel about my current place, I do feel at home here but a lot of times I feel really alone.

I am leaving tomorrow (11 hour flight) to go see my parents for two weeks in the states. I have my baby shower which I am really excited about!! I'm not sure how often I'll have internet access but wanted to wish you all a happy 4th and I will be back!


----------



## BaBaBa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainbowmoon* 
Good morning ladies!







Thanks for having me here!

So a little about me. I am 34 (turning 35 in just 3 weeks) and i have a 5yo and almost 4yo. I'm a SAHM and part time writer. I have been on here at MDC for 6 years now!







:

I really like my new town where I live (super crunchy) but I just know in my heart this is NOT where I should be. (I moved from the desert SW to New England in Jan.). Missing the mountains and the heat and the laid back lifestyle!

I grew up in the northeast (NY) so it's not new to me, I am just a west coaster at heart! I go back and forth from feeling trapped and feeling like I am starting over. I have been dealing with depression for awhile due to all the changes and just a very unstable living situation (the property where I rent an apt.is going into foreclosure any day, but that has been going on since I got here last fall, it seems like the mortgage company is just doing nothing). I also just went through foreclosure myself so it's really not settling well to be dealing with someone ELSE'S foreclosure and still paying full rent. (it sucks but the place is ok for now, it's actually a forming ecovillage community if they can beat the clock but regardless we hope to move by Oct. 1) community living is SO not for me. It sounds good in theory and would probably be wonderful if I didn't have children.

Basically I am really starting over as I left the home DH and I shared (he died in AUg.2005 leaving me with a 17mo and 2 week old). I just got together with my DP last Sept. after being single for 3 years. So lots of life changes though I am regretting some of them but trying to embrace change.

So whatcha sewing BaBaBa? I am about to start teaching my 5yo how to sew. He always begs me. I need to look into a kids machine though! I have an etsy shop that I am going to be restocking soon so I am excited that maybe I will have a little "helper" eventually!! (ok wishful thinking but I can dream!hehe)

It's a genuine pleasure to meet you!









Bah! At 36, I'm still the oldest on here.

5 & 4 seem like magical ages to me. What's it like?

What kind of writing do you do?

There was a big discussion back on the old thread I think about east v. west coast personalities. The differences are genuine!

The loss of a spouse, especially with young children must be one of the toughest challenges life can throw at a person.

I'm trying* to make a beanbag. I thought it would be an easy first project. Hopefully I'll get a chance to try again with the machine when DD naps. Thanks everyone for your suggestions









Off to play outside now...


----------



## Mimi

oh goodness i missed a lot!
my mum arrived yesterday evening, today we took them to a play trail in the woods, but ugh, encouraging dd to run in a car park, crossing the streets without looking & all those requests of _borrowing_ dd. grrrr.
baba, how's that sewing going?
hi to all the new ones!


----------



## Mimi

oh, mk, geemie had a bleeding spot between his , um.. well, right in the middle between the front & the back, dh said it just happens to boys when it gets stretched too much. i put kamillosan on it, it helped, but i put it on everything,so,









my mum & her husband are now back at their bed & breakfast, we'll see them again tomorrow for the beach & then for dinner.
what are you all up to today?


----------



## BaBaBa

Ahhh... that's the POWER of BRANDING









I think thyra's visiting family. But, yeah I wonder were RV is and M2R and the others I can't think of right now?


----------



## BaBaBa

I can sew! I can sew! I can sew!































Thanks everyone for your help


----------



## Mimi

aaaah congratulations bababababababa! (!!)

//watcha sewing??


----------



## Mimi

i have been craving meat so badly for the past few days, it's crazy. & now i want scallops, so luckily my lovely dh went out to get some scallops & prawns for dinner, i can't wait.
i am hoping that the craving meat is a good sign !!!







:


----------



## Geigerin

Hi!









I've missed quite a bit. We went up north to visit with family yesterday, and I was exhausted last night. Went to bed at 9:30 for the third night in a row. I've also been napping a lot. Maybe it's the summer heat, but I think I could nap all the time.

Yes, it could be a sign we're preggers, but I'm a big napper anyway, so I'm not counting on that one...lol.

*Rainbowmoon*- Thanks for sharing your story. Helps to know you better. I know that feeling of not being at home. Honestly, I don't know that I've ever really had that feeling anywhere. I definitely don't want to stay where we are now, but there are so many other places I can see us living.

For now, we're sitting tight, but I just can't see raising our kids here once they're school age and start picking up ideas from their friends. I miss the ocean, and as much fun as we had on the lake yesterday, it just isn't the same.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
Geigerin, sorry if this is ignorant, but what does the little chart thing in your siggy mean?

Not ignorant at all. There are all kinds of abbreviations and symbols on this site that I have to research just to figure out what they mean...lol Forget who said it, but PP was right, if you click on the chart, you can see my fertility friend chart. It's pretty. I look at it a lot.









*ithappened*- Enjoy the time with your family! Have a safe flight. May you be comfortable and sleep through everything but the snack.


----------



## Geigerin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mimi* 
i have been craving meat so badly for the past few days, it's crazy. & now i want scallops, so luckily my lovely dh went out to get some scallops & prawns for dinner, i can't wait.
i am hoping that the craving meat is a good sign !!!







:

Are you hoping to be pregnant, too?


----------



## Mimi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Geigerin* 
Are you hoping to be pregnant, too?

oh,always. i got pregnant around .. um.. 6 months ago, but miscarried, sadly since then nothing, my period has been late a few times, but i guess it's all just getting back to normal now.
we are not trying for a baby, though.we just, aehm.. we just see what happens, but of course i am always having my fingers crossed.

as for not feeling at home, i love where we live now, but only when we have our own little farm, hopefully next year, will i feel truly at home.


----------



## Geigerin

I can relate to that. We plan to spend the next 10 years letting things happen. Right now, we are actively TTC since it's our first, but after that...whatever may be will be.

We also dream of having a farm one day. Nothing fancy...just a space for kids to play, vegetables to grow, and maybe even our own chickens for eggs. Have you read Animal, Vegitable, Miracle: A Year of Food Life? It's a great book by Barbara Kingsolver and her family. I thoroughly enjoyed it, and it made me yearn for my own sacred space even more.


----------



## BaBaBa

I've been living on our hobby farm full time for 2.5 years and I can't imagine leaving. EVER! There are definitely challenges that come with the seasons, animals etc. But is is worth it!!!


----------



## MittensKittens

BaBaBa







:!!! What did you sew? Did you enjoy it?

I had a lovely time this afternoon and evening with the two MDC moms. The kids play so nicely together as well, it is wonderful!


----------



## ernalala

MittensKittens said:


> While this country irritates me in so many ways, I feel at home here.
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly how I feel here, too ))))))))))))))))))))))
> That's why it sometimes irritates me when I'm 'mistaken' for a 'foreigner', lol.
> 
> Example of feeling at home: yesterday, we were talking (among similar origin company  about living here and the comment of two people who would move away this Summer was that they couldn't really get used to the local 'last-minute' things. Lololol. I said that in fact this is a field in which I achieved great accomplishments, no more meticulous and/or irritating planning within nor around me!!!, even though at times it CAN be inconvenient, I love the feeling of 'freedom' and 'seize the day' it creates. Our last visitors would make an agenda (asking our input was not such a good idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) of what they would do on each and every day of their stay here. It's sooo far of my bed now, this everyday scheduling. Being a SAHM like me of course gives you more freedom in making your own schemes (scheduled or not at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I understand that they did it to try and do as much as they could, all of the things they'd really liked to do around here. But for me the thing is, to be happy and satisfied, I've long forgone the idea of always having to actively go somewhere to DO something to actually have had a satisfying day. It was to the point that if an 'agenda plan' didn't happen as planned, there were irritations because of that.
> 
> I'm soso happy I learned to embrace this mentality of last-minute flexibility, it's a tremendous ability to have in dealing with my spirited, pretty inflexible little one for sure. If I would hold on to 'my plan for us' a 100 percent of the time like it often happens with ppl in my coi, it would be either continuous battle, or the scheduling parent striving to have the last word at all times, or both.
> 
> But I always find it a very hard question when people here ask me to compare my country of residence with my coi and of course 'which I prefer most'. They seem to truly believe that theirs must be 'best' but it's not that black and white, I truly prefer neither , there's so many factors involved that each place has it's huge pro and cons. And there are factors that've lead me to come and live here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Also, I think you truly get to know a place/country by living there among the local ppl, not 'merely' in mainly the expat communities, imo. However I must say I meet shortly with some of the expat c once in a while, but I'm really not much into the international circles around here, and I am really mainly surrounded by locals. Not saying that most expats are wrong not to, I understand that when you're moving away every 2-4 years it's a very different thing than actually migrating and staying to live there permanently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But in the first case you often still see the culture from a very 'foreign' perspective even after several intensive years, at least, that's my observation. And that's what's mostly 'undone' for me by now.
Click to expand...


----------



## MittensKittens

Thanks, Mimi, Sasha seems to have gotten a bit better, but I have to say that it is a new challenge with a boy. It seems we're making progress with EC as well, but I am still kinda uneasy about the whole process. It is definitely helping the rashy spot heal though.


----------



## BaBaBa

My celebration was premature. I sewed a practice line and after I broke it off to do another one it's not working anymore. I think some thread is snarled up in the bobbin. DD woke up shortly after so I haven't been able to figure it out.

Great news on the play date









Thanks G for sending the heat this way. It was 29 C this afternoon. We filled up the kiddy pool and had a blast.


----------



## Mimi

ugh,just bought some hair dye for the first time in the uk, & did that allergy test & it is itching like crazy. in germany & sweden PPD is banned from hair dye (it is banned EVERYWHERE from putting directly onto skin, what the hell is it doing in something you put on your head???) & i did some research,turns out a lot of people are allergic to garnier hair products, & a mum of 3 even died.
if they already make a odd free version for germany & sweden, then why the hell don't they just sell that everywhere?







!!!
anyway, can anyone of you recommend a nice natural hair dye? (don't say black hennah, i reeeealllly don't have time for that tomorrow, & i need nice hair by the evening


----------



## ernalala

ithappened said:


> Fathers day was last week here but I still sent my dad in the US something.
> 
> 
> 
> Located in be, maybe?
Click to expand...


----------



## Mimi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
Thanks, Mimi, Sasha seems to have gotten a bit better, but I have to say that it is a new challenge with a boy. It seems we're making progress with EC as well, but I am still kinda uneasy about the whole process. It is definitely helping the rashy spot heal though.

yay! glad he is getting better.
having a boy is certainly ...different. dd was never interested in what's going on down there, this little one will actually try to take off his diaper to go investigate







..


----------



## MittensKittens

ernalala said:


> MittensKittens said:
> 
> 
> 
> While this country irritates me in so many ways, I feel at home here.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> That's exactly how I feel here, too ))))))))))))))))))))))
> That's why it sometimes irritates me when I'm 'mistaken' for a 'foreigner', lol.
> 
> Example of feeling at home: yesterday, we were talking (among similar origin company  about living here and the comment of two people who would move away this Summer was that they couldn't really get used to the local 'last-minute' things. Lololol. I said that in fact this is a field in which I achieved great accomplishments, no more meticulous and/or irritating planning within nor around me!!!, even though at times it CAN be inconvenient, I love the feeling of 'freedom' and 'seize the day' it creates. Our last visitors would make an agenda (asking our input was not such a good idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) of what they would do on each and every day of their stay here. It's sooo far of my bed now, this everyday scheduling. Being a SAHM like me of course gives you more freedom in making your own schemes (scheduled or not at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I understand that they did it to try and do as much as they could, all of the things they'd really liked to do around here. But for me the thing is, to be happy and satisfied, I've long forgone the idea of always having to actively go somewhere to DO something to actually have had a satisfying day. It was to the point that if an 'agenda plan' didn't happen as planned, there were irritations because of that.
> 
> I'm soso happy I learned to embrace this mentality of last-minute flexibility, it's a tremendous ability to have in dealing with my spirited, pretty inflexible little one for sure. If I would hold on to 'my plan for us' a 100 percent of the time like it often happens with ppl in my coi, it would be either continuous battle, or the scheduling parent striving to have the last word at all times, or both.
> 
> But I always find it a very hard question when people here ask me to compare my country of residence with my coi and of course 'which I prefer most'. They seem to truly believe that theirs must be 'best' but it's not that black and white, I truly prefer neither , there's so many factors involved that each place has it's huge pro and cons. And there are factors that've lead me to come and live here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Also, I think you truly get to know a place/country by living there among the local ppl, not 'merely' in mainly the expat communities, imo. However I must say I meet shortly with some of the expat c once in a while, but I'm really not much into the international circles around here, and I am really mainly surrounded by locals. Not saying that most expats are wrong not to, I understand that when you're moving away every 2-4 years it's a very different thing than actually migrating and staying to live there permanently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But in the first case you often still see the culture from a very 'foreign' perspective even after several intensive years, at least, that's my observation. And that's what's mostly 'undone' for me by now.
> Absolutely. I like to call myself a "wereldburger" - citizen of the world, and over the years I have come to appreciate my origins more, as well as all the places I have seen and lived in. In my case, because I am of mixed origin, I really feel like I am a foreigner wherever though, and also because I have moved around so much. Turkey is probably pretty similar to here, amongst other things because this country was occupied by the Ottomans for so long. The flexible attitude is something that I appreciate when it is about doing spontaneous, fun things, but when business arrangements fall through because of the same attitude, it is just plain annoying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . You're an hour later than here, right? We're CET.
> 
> I tried the expat thing for a bit, but never fitted in there either and I just don't enjoy it that much. It takes a lot of the experience away from you, IME. Do you ever go back to your COI?
Click to expand...


----------



## MittensKittens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mimi* 
turns out a lot of people are allergic to garnier hair products, & a mum of 3 even died.

Oops, that is what I use







. Any links/research? Natural hair dye - don't use henna on chemically colored hair but I am sure you are aware of that. Other than that, don't know. I'd be interested as well.

Yeah, Sasha has discovered he can put his hands there as well, and actually laughed out loud when he found it


----------



## Mimi

aw man, no more links in signatures!







i loved that! found so many great blogs!







i will so miss that!


----------



## MittensKittens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mimi* 
aw man, no more links in signatures!







i loved that! found so many great blogs!







i will so miss that!

I thought they said they will automatically remove all links, but approved non-profit blogs will be allowed again? I like reading peoples' blogs too!


----------



## Mimi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
Oops, that is what I use







. Any links/research? Natural hair dye - don't use henna on chemically colored hair but I am sure you are aware of that. Other than that, don't know. I'd be interested as well.


so far most i read were about the "nutrisse" kind, i am using "100% colour" right now, always have in germany, but it's different here, & the skin test , my skin is crazy itchy after just 3 hours!









i went to their site to see what they have to say, & it's something along the lines of "well,it's bad, but everyone uses it" .. grrr.
it does say, though, that it's my own fault because at some point i had black henna somewhere on my skin. -.- yes, _i_ am the irresponsible one here ...









if you google "garnier allergic reaction" quite a few come up. (for me, anyway,that's google UK.).

I used to have this one that i used here in the uk, it came in a brown paper bag & was 100& natural, smelled fantastic, but they discontinued it where i shop, & i can not even remember the name of it


----------



## Mimi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
Yeah, Sasha has discovered he can put his hands there as well, and actually laughed out loud when he found it









Ah! how adorable!


----------



## Mimi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
I thought they said they will automatically remove all links, but approved non-profit blogs will be allowed again? I like reading peoples' blogs too!

i hope so,i am a big fan of birth stories & baby pictures!


----------



## MittensKittens

Are we the only ones still up again?


----------



## MittensKittens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mimi* 
so far most i read were about the "nutrisse" kind, i am using "100% colour" right now, always have in germany, but it's different here, & the skin test , my skin is crazy itchy after just 3 hours!









i went to their site to see what they have to say, & it's something along the lines of "well,it's bad, but everyone uses it" .. grrr.
it does say, though, that it's my own fault because at some point i had black henna somewhere on my skin. -.- yes, _i_ am the irresponsible one here ...









if you google "garnier allergic reaction" quite a few come up. (for me, anyway,that's google UK.).

I used to have this one that i used here in the uk, it came in a brown paper bag & was 100& natural, smelled fantastic, but they discontinued it where i shop, & i can not even remember the name of it









I will be looking for a non henna natural alternative. I used to get my hair dyed at the hair dressers but I can no longer afford that.


----------



## Mimi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
Are we the only ones still up again?









yes, yes


----------



## Mimi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
I will be looking for a non henna natural alternative. I used to get my hair dyed at the hair dressers but I can no longer afford that.

yeah. i can't spend £100 on me once a month.


----------



## MittensKittens

I'm glad you're still there







. I can't sleep


----------



## MittensKittens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mimi* 
yeah. i can't spend £100 on me once a month.

I only dye it black anyway so t just looks the same whether I do it at the hair dresser's or at home, no highlights or blabla. And no cutting because I am growing it long.


----------



## BaBaBa

check all your cosmetics stuff here:

http://www.cosmeticsdatabase.com/


----------



## Mimi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
I only dye it black anyway so t just looks the same whether I do it at the hair dresser's or at home, no highlights or blabla. And no cutting because I am growing it long.

same here, it's a pain in the _aehm_ though , i've got really light blond hair, just always looks like i'm going gray when it grows back









nah, i can't sleep either.








have not heard back about the "surviving abuse" forum, but then the mods (well,one of them) have not been online since my request to join , not sure how long this should take.


----------



## Mimi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
check all your cosmetics stuff here:

http://www.cosmeticsdatabase.com/


thanks baba, will check that in a moment, is that for england, too?


----------



## BaBaBa

why don't you like henna?


----------



## Mimi

oh my goodness i will NOT be using this!!!
to think i just wasted £7 on that makes me extremly angry!


----------



## Mimi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
why don't you like henna?

i like it for drawing pretty things on skin (& pregnant bellies!) but for hair, the red one goes from orange to yellow to red to whatever & has to stay in for 4 or so days, the black stuff, well, it makes my hair blue


----------



## MittensKittens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
why don't you like henna?

You can't use henna to dye hair that has been previously dyed with chemical coloring. I like henna, but I don't feel like growing out every last inch of colored hair.


----------



## BaBaBa

i think it just dpends on whether they've done the research on the particular brand. you can sort by hazard score. it's crazy how one product (ie., a particular nail polish) can score a 0 but a different colour or type of nail polish by the same company can score a 9


----------



## BaBaBa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mimi* 
oh my goodness i will NOT be using this!!!
to think i just wasted £7 on that makes me extremly angry!











be sure to check out all your baby care stuff too!


----------



## Mimi

i would rather not, i trust Claus Hipp wiht my life. :-/ (though he did sell out, Hipp's owned by J&J now, which REALLY makes me angry.

grrr. ok. off to check hipp.


----------



## Mimi

the stuff we have is all a "0-2" which is.. not perfect, but not sure if "0" exists?


----------



## BaBaBa

I think if you're in the green you're good


----------



## Mimi

that's good news.
sad about my hair colour though! fingers crossed i find some of that organic stuff they have with the "0" . or, well,anything but a 9,really


----------



## MittensKittens

I think I am going to try to sleep now







.

Good night/have a nice day!


----------



## rainbowmoon

As a former hairstylist I can tell you no hair color is 100% safe. They are really ALL full of chemicals (minus the Henna). Especially if you are using haircolor for gray coverage there really is no getting around it. Look for something with low peroxide content or maybe a demi permenant color. I would suggest the old standby's Matrix, Redkin, Wella or Clairol but I am not sure what is available in the UK. Are there beauty schools you can go to and get it done for a discount?


----------



## Mimi

the site bababa posted had a few that were "0" ,i will be looking for Aubrey Organics , because even though it might not be 100% safe, no cancer = better than cancer, & 0 = better than 8 , hopefully they have that.
:-/

i might have my mum send me some from germany, as ppd is banned there,so i assume it is a lot safer to buy it there.

(also,former hairstylist, how in the world do you manage to stand all day? i never got that. the one i went to, all the girls in high heels,standing up all day! i would go crazy!!)


----------



## Mimi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
I think I am going to try to sleep now







.

Good night/have a nice day!


good night!!


----------



## rainbowmoon

after 12 years of doing hair I have arthritis in my ankles, knees and feet! I used to work 48 hours per week and you just get used to your legs and back hurting! Some stylists get stools to sit on though. Wished I had done that in hindsight!!! I do miss it some, especially the tips!!

I had no idea Aubrey Organics made haircolor! Awesome!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mimi* 
the site bababa posted had a few that were "0" ,i will be looking for Aubrey Organics , because even though it might not be 100% safe, no cancer = better than cancer, & 0 = better than 8 , hopefully they have that.
:-/

i might have my mum send me some from germany, as ppd is banned there,so i assume it is a lot safer to buy it there.

(also,former hairstylist, how in the world do you manage to stand all day? i never got that. the one i went to, all the girls in high heels,standing up all day! i would go crazy!!)


----------



## Mimi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainbowmoon* 
after 12 years of doing hair I have arthritis in my ankles, knees and feet!

oh my, i'm sorry,that must be hard








it must be a great job, you re-invent people, (well, except for when they break down & cry because they hate it







but i think most people really love going to get their hair done!
anyway, i am off to bed, see you tomorrow!


----------



## rainbowmoon

Goodnight mama!


----------



## BaBaBa

you would think Aveda products would score higher. They're full of the same junk as the rest.


----------



## MittensKittens

Morning mamas!


----------



## Mimi

morning!! mk, yay for living in a similar time zone!










dh agreed to buy me (more expensive & we totally can't afford it) organic hair dye! wohooo!


----------



## Mimi

ugh, got tons of mosquito bites, how long do those annoying things live? i can't find it


----------



## MittensKittens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mimi* 
ugh, got tons of mosquito bites, how long do those annoying things live? i can't find it









That is so annoying! I found a good homeopathic creme that deters mozzies, let me know if you're interested, I'll look up the name for you







.

What are you up to today?


----------



## Mimi

oooh that would be great if you could do that!
today i have to wait for dh, we have some cleaning to do (i just let the kids run wild this morning, i am soooo tired) then picnic at the beach with my mum & her new husband :/ , then i have to go shopping for hair dye & hopefully some inexpensive clothing for me, as my last skirt just fell to bits this morning (







recession !) , then we go out for dinner with my mum,her husband & dhs parents. not looking forward to it, i'm not a fan of going out, & not a fan of mil yelling at my kids,which will be even worse in a resstaurant, & my mum acting like she's dd mum, & grrrr.
why can't i just stay home all day with a hot chocolate, big wool socks & my knitting? (& mdc!







)

what are you up to today? how are the little ones?


----------



## MittensKittens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mimi* 
oooh that would be great if you could do that!
today i have to wait for dh, we have some cleaning to do (i just let the kids run wild this morning, i am soooo tired) then picnic at the beach with my mum & her new husband :/ , then i have to go shopping for hair dye & hopefully some inexpensive clothing for me, as my last skirt just fell to bits this morning (







recession !) , then we go out for dinner with my mum,her husband & dhs parents. not looking forward to it, i'm not a fan of going out, & not a fan of mil yelling at my kids,which will be even worse in a resstaurant, & my mum acting like she's dd mum, & grrrr.
why can't i just stay home all day with a hot chocolate, big wool socks & my knitting? (& mdc!







)

what are you up to today? how are the little ones?

I am soooo tired as well today. I am supposed to be decluttering etc before my aunt comes on Thursday but I haven't really got round to it. Is your mom living n the UK as well, or are they on holiday? Are you able to find cheap clothes that are OK to wear? When I buy stuff for myself I only do it during the sale. I'm a size 4, so there is always stuff left for me when the 70 percent off starts. I don't really sew for myself but I ought to







. How about you? I am attempting to save up for a shiny new sewing machine but it is going slooooow.


----------



## Mimi

my mum lives in germany, they ar eleaving again tomorrow morning








i usually buy on sale, i don't like shopping & mostly order online, really.
i'm a uk size 12 now, which is a us size 10. with ds' pregnancy i went from underweight to overweight,which is a tad irritating, but i'm trying hard not to care


----------



## MittensKittens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mimi* 
my mum lives in germany, they ar eleaving again tomorrow morning








i usually buy on sale, i don't like shopping & mostly order online, really.
i'm a uk size 12 now, which is a us size 10. with ds' pregnancy i went from underweight to overweight,which is a tad irritating, but i'm trying hard not to care









Shame they are leaving, I hate goodbyes! Or are you relieved?


----------



## Mimi

well, i love my mum but it's always stressful,so it's mixed feelings








have to go now








see you all later!


----------



## Geigerin

Good Morning, Ladies! I love discount clothes, too. I got three knit skirts over the weekend. Just in time for a week full of 90 F weather. I've never been good at working with that kind of fabric, and at $12 per skirt, I couldn't sew it for that little.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mimi* 
the site bababa posted had a few that were "0" ,i will be looking for Aubrey Organics , because even though it might not be 100% safe, no cancer = better than cancer, & 0 = better than 8 , hopefully they have that.
:-/

i might have my mum send me some from germany, as ppd is banned there,so i assume it is a lot safer to buy it there.

(also,former hairstylist, how in the world do you manage to stand all day? i never got that. the one i went to, all the girls in high heels,standing up all day! i would go crazy!!)

Ooh! I love Aubrey Organics. I use their shampoo, and it's the only kind that doesn't irritate my scalp. It smells good, too.


----------



## ernalala

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mimi* 
oh my, i'm sorry,that must be hard








it must be a great job, you re-invent people, (well, except for when they break down & cry because they hate it







but i think most people really love going to get their hair done!

I'm the exception, then. Afraid of going to the hairdresser's! Or at least dislike it very much, dread to go, really! Now again proven my right by having a new haircut that wasn't really what I wanted. Too short for once. Dh hated it, too. Luckily most people seem to like it on me. And weather now is extremely hot so short as it is, it's somehow welcome. But now I need to grow it again and switch to another one - again. Grrrrr. Now this time also I'm sure looking for a female hairdresser, too.

Me too, used to use the Garnier brand, also drak brown and black :-(. Stopped using it when I got pregnant of ds1. Let it grow out for over 2 years at least, and since I do not have any grey, and everyone seems to like my natural colour more, and dye seems to be very unhealthy, I decided to keep it natural. Still have few unopened packs in the cupboard. Spent a lot on it too, and was imported, that's why I couldn't throw it away but I'll have to .


----------



## BaBaBa

Good morning everyone! :yawning:


----------



## BaBaBa

I am also au naturel. There are so many chemicals we can't avoid being exposed to I don't want to add anymore. Although, I have seem to have hit the age where everything is changing...FAST!!! so I dunno...


----------



## rainbowmoon

Good morning everyone!







:

Mimi- what is the brand of the organic haircolor? (just curious!)

Not much going on today. I need to clean, clean, clean and do laundry, write some articles and tend to the children. DP is away on a business trip so it's all me. Fortunately for me I LOVE to be alone so it's been great for me. I felt a little bad last night when he told me he couldn't wait to come home Thurs. (I was like already?) I know I'm horrible!














poor guy had to fall in love with me though!

btw, are you all in the UK?


----------



## BaBaBa

Wigs are my fantasy. I'd much prefer to have a closet full of wigs of every colour, length and style. Every day I'd be a different woman.


----------



## BaBaBa

Ontario, Canada here

My DH is regularly away a week at a time. I love to be alone too but with a toddler I NEED DH to come home to give me alone time









Care to share the subject of your articles?


----------



## rainbowmoon

Ah Ontario! I grew up in Rochester so I have spent tons of time up there growing up. I am in MA now.

I am just writing product reviews today. Burts Bees, Nelson's homeopathic creme, a coupe of insect repellents, etc.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
Ontario, Canada here

My DH is regularly away a week at a time. I love to be alone too but with a toddler I NEED DH to come home to give me alone time









Care to share the subject of your articles?


----------



## Mimi

hey everyone








the organic dye is "aubrey organics" . i'm off to the shops now so hopefully i find some. we just went to the beach & dh took pictures of me & the kids, & that is it, i am on a diet, i thought i could live with this but i can't. sooo, yeah.,see how it goes.


----------



## rainbowmoon

ahhh! we talked about that yesterday! (duh!) sorry I am a little slow this morning!







I wonder if it's available here in the states? lmk how it works!

I am dieting too. (sorta-just watching my portions). I have been dealing with a REALLY bad bout of depression for the last 6 months and have gained a good 25lbs! NONE of my clothes fit and I refuse to buy a bigger size! eek! I am mortified! I usually don't have trouble with my weight but all of the sudden..

I am also wondering if the raw (whole) milk we get here in New England is contributing. Seems like the milk here is MUCH more heavier than in the southwest which kind of makes sense. (even the gallon feels heavier, but maybe it's just in my head). Needless to say I am cutting out the whole milk/whole milk yogurt needless to say!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mimi* 
hey everyone








the organic dye is "aubrey organics" . i'm off to the shops now so hopefully i find some. we just went to the beach & dh took pictures of me & the kids, & that is it, i am on a diet, i thought i could live with this but i can't. sooo, yeah.,see how it goes.


----------



## BaBaBa

I'm near Owen Sound. Do you know it?

I visited a seaside town in MA was a kid. The name is on the tip of my tongue... it was near Salem.

I'm off to the health food store. Any product recommendations?







Since i discovered Dr. Bronners I can't imagine life without it.


----------



## Geigerin

About the hair products- My best friend from high school dyed my hair once. I didn't have my usual summer blonde, so she used the bottle. Never again. It looked fine, but it was awful growing it out.

I started discovering grays about a year ago. Must be the Irish genes because I was only 28. I still only have a handful of grays, and they blend in with the blonde, so I can't complain. I figure I'll just let things go until I look older than I am...then maybe try the henna.

*RainbowMoon*- The Aubrey Organics products are available in the states. I order them online because I have a hard time finding what I want locally.

I'm with the dieters, but I'm not dieting. It just doesn't work for me. Instead, I started running, walking or biking to work, eating mostly veggies. The latter is the hardest part until this time of year when we can get good, fresh, local organics. Otherwise, I think it all tastes like cardboard.

*BaBaBA*- I love Salem! We used to go there around halloween as a kid. Nowadays, one of my mom's good friends is there. It really is a lovely place, especially off-season.


----------



## BaBaBa

I had actually understood that low fat/processed milk contributes to weight loss vs. raw milk. But there are MDC mamas far more knowledgeable on the subject than I.

I met a woman last week who moved here from Brazil. She's gained 30 pounds in spite of beginning to exercise and reducing her intake. She blames at all on the North American habit of having the big meal at night instead of at noon.


----------



## Geigerin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
I had actually understood that low fat/processed milk contributes to weight loss vs. raw milk. But there are MDC mamas far more knowledgeable on the subject than I.

I met a woman last week who moved here from Brazil. She's gained 30 pounds in spite of beginning to exercise and reducing her intake. She blames at all on the North American habit of having the big meal at night instead of at noon.

Low fat/skim milk loses a lot of the good stuff with the 'bad' (in quotes because the 'bad' is actually good). Whole fat, raw milk from healthy grass-fed cows is much better for weight loss and your general health than skim milk from conventional or grass-fed cows. Because of the higher nutrient and fat content, we are satisfied sooner. A lot of the enzymes we need are in raw milk, but are lost in pasteurization. The trouble is, Raw milk is illegal in our state unless we are in a cow share program, and we can't buy half a cow for two people. Anyway...the trick is to take in less of the dairy/meat and a lot more veggies.

And here starts my rant about food in the U.S.

As far as getting bigger in NA. That happened to me when I moved back here from Europe. I think a number of factors contributed:
1. I walk way less.
2. Most of the foods here have additives and extra processing that removes the good nutrients and prevents us from feeling full. Our general diet here is a lot sweeter which makes it easier to eat beyond 'full.' When I went to the market in Germany, all of the foods were whole, organic, local, etc. And I could spend very little on food each week. Here, veggies are expensive, especially at the farmer's market. As a result, I think a lot of people (my DH included) stick with conventional because it's cheaper.

The kicker there is that conventional isn't actually cheaper...it's subsidized by the government through our taxes. But, what most of us look at is the number that comes up on the register in the check out line.

I'm sure everyone here knows that, but I get pretty worked up when it comes to the food culture and diet in the U.S. And it is so hard to do anything else short of owning your own farm.


----------



## Geigerin

Oops...conversation killer...sorry.


----------



## Mimi

we drink raw milk, but we get it from the farm, so i didn't actually think about it much.
i'm careful with weight loss as i used to be anorexic.
didn't find a single ppd free hair dye so i'm off to put the cancer stuff on my head, whish my luck ladies!


----------



## BaBaBa

:
me DD


----------



## rainbowmoon

I am going to start doing netflix exercise videos. I am definitely cutting out the raw milk too..







: I really do think that is the problem as nothing else in my diet has changed! (I started drinking coffee again with whole milk last fall and I really think that's the culprit) I know the depression hasn't helped as I tend to feed it at times. ugh..I am just not in a happy place right now AT ALL. (due to living somewhere I can't stand!!) I am not sure how to fix that though other than moving out of state which isn't going to happen anytime soon. We do need to move though. (I hate moving!)

BaBaBa- I love Jason and Burts Bees. Oh and Zum!!! What were you looking for in particular? Yes I know of Owen Sound. I have never been that far up in Ontario though!


----------



## BaBaBa

years and years ago I had great results with the Cindy Crawford work out tapes.

Ugh! RM, it is rotten not to be happy where your home is







. When you can't change your situation the only solution is to change your attitude but that is often a greater challenge than one's reality (speaking from experience here).

An exercise program probably will help put you on track. I am _desperate_ to learn tai chi. I think I could really benefit from many aspects of it. Unfortunately, without a spouse around to watch DD I can't go.

There's no particular products I'm looking for, just anything you think is an outstanding product. I'm only faithful to Dr. Bronners soap. I picked up some Weleda moisturizer. It was expensive but since I switched from facial cleanser to just using honey to wash I thought I could splurge a little. I'm avoiding Burts Bees now that they've sold out. Where in Ontario have you visited. I moved up here from Toronto but I've been around a bit too.

That







sewing machine! I've been fiddling with it for 24 hours now and still can't fix it. The upper thread keeps getting snarled around the bobbin. The needle goes down once and then gets jammed. I am ready to throw it in the pond.

Also, DD spilt some drawing ink on her new dress. Luckily I got it off the dining room table and the floor before it was ruined too.


----------



## Geigerin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 







:
me DD

Sorry you're having a difficult parenting day.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainbowmoon* 
I am going to start doing netflix exercise videos. I am definitely cutting out the raw milk too..







: I really do think that is the problem as nothing else in my diet has changed! (I started drinking coffee again with whole milk last fall and I really think that's the culprit) I know the depression hasn't helped as I tend to feed it at times. ugh..I am just not in a happy place right now AT ALL. (due to living somewhere I can't stand!!) I am not sure how to fix that though other than moving out of state which isn't going to happen anytime soon. We do need to move though. (I hate moving!)

I'm sorry you're going through a tough time right now. Hopefully, it will turn around. Do you have anything you like to do that cheers you up and can be a good escape? Sometimes, just getting some time in the sun and fresh air helps me a lot when I have the blues.


----------



## Geigerin

Ditto the Cindy Crawford tapes. The next challenge workout helped me shed 20 pounds in no time at all. The exercises were reasonable, and apparently, that's all she does to stay in shape. It's a good mix of strength and cardio.


----------



## rainbowmoon

the thing is the lack of sun is the thing doing me in!!! (I moved from sunny AZ to overcast MA) the sun has shone just once this week! I can barely take it!!!! Apparently this summer has been unusually rainy though. I really need to get in a more positive space though! But honestly I can't remember a time in my life where I have been this miserable!

/vent

(I promise there will be no more complaining from me this week! I even get sick of hearing it! hehe.)

oh will look into the Cindy Crawford tapes! I have used the CRUNCH ONES before. I know exercising will help how I feel too so hopefully it will be win win! I really need to lose some weight though!!! I even joined the 3fatchicks.com bulletin board!







Now I wouldn't say I am fat per say but I feel fat! Especially in the abs and thighs! That is where I seem to gain weight. I'd say I am a size 14 when I am usually a 10. So probably actually pretty normal sized.

As for products I like alot of different things. I am a product hound and try TONS of things too. That's why I write articles about them to make the $ back! I can PM you my link if you want it, to were my reviews are (and anyone else who wants it).


----------



## BaBaBa

That's the one!!!! I think there's another one too. I heard a sports medicine guy criticize some of the exercises but I never had an injury and, well, people just love to be critical.
Both tapes were awesome.

I agree with everything you said earlier. No doubt you've read "in Defense of Food" too?

I'm vegetarian but I used to be vegan. It's been on my mind a bit lately to return to veganism but knowing what I know now about processed food I'm not sure I could. There are so many highly processed 'subsitutes' that I would rely on, I', not sure it would be healthy. I don't know of any vegan food cultures that don't rely on these substitutes and I am so fond of cream in my coffee and butter on my bread







At least we have our own chickens for eggs and someday maybe a dairy cow.


----------



## Geigerin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainbowmoon* 







the thing is the lack of sun is the thing doing me in!!! (I moved from sunny AZ to overcast MA) the sun has shone just once this week! I can barely take it!!!! Apparently this summer has been unusually rainy though. I really need to get in a more positive space though! But honestly I can't remember a time in my life where I have been this miserable!

/vent

(I promise there will be no more complaining from me this week! I even get sick of hearing it! hehe.)

No worries about the vent. It has been a rainy year in the midwest, too. There are parts of our lawn that haven't been mown in 2 weeks because it's waterlogged. I wouldn't mind letting it turn to meadow, but the neighbors would complain.









I agree, the rain does make it really hard to cope. No wonder you miss the southwest so much. Sending some







your way.


----------



## rainbowmoon

Thank you!!!!


----------



## BaBaBa

oh yes! PM me your link, and to your etsy stuff too. I don't shop on etsy a lot but when I do I would rather go to someone I know.

Shoot! DD's up









There goes my peace and quiet


----------



## rainbowmoon

my etsy shop is currently pretty empty but I will send you the link for the future!







Hoping to get some headbands and other little (ie; inexpensive) things in there soon!!! I buy EVERYTHING from etsy. clothes, toys, house stuff,etc. I







Etsy!!! LOL.

btw, I am not sure what is wrong with your sewing machine. Have you messed around w/ with the tension? What kind of machine is it? If you can look in the booklet that came with it or search online you should be able to troubleshoot. oh and be sure you are using cotton thread! one time I got (hand) quilting thread by accident and it was a mess on the machine!


----------



## Geigerin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
That's the one!!!! I think there's another one too. I heard a sports medicine guy criticize some of the exercises but I never had an injury and, well, people just love to be critical.
Both tapes were awesome.

I agree with everything you said earlier. No doubt you've read "in Defense of Food" too?

I'm vegetarian but I used to be vegan. It's been on my mind a bit lately to return to veganism but knowing what I know now about processed food I'm not sure I could. There are so many highly processed 'subsitutes' that I would rely on, I', not sure it would be healthy. I don't know of any vegan food cultures that don't rely on these substitutes and I am so fond of cream in my coffee and butter on my bread







At least we have our own chickens for eggs and someday maybe a dairy cow.

Oh, yeah. In Defense of Food is on my nightstand right now. I actually started with Omnivore's Delimma and followed up by hunting down some of the references in Michael Pollan's book. I was afraid maybe he was biased (I'm a skeptic), but he was actually quite balanced in the presentation of the research.

I was a vegetarian ages 9-27. I starting eating meat on our honeymoon in Banff. I appreciated the overall culture of the town and their respect for the environment and the animals. I got a real crunch vibe from the area. We were ready to pack up and move to Canada...lol

I was manly veg because of the way animals are treated and for the health benefits. Once I found a way to find humane meat, I was hooked. It was also nice knowing I could prepare meat for my very midwestern meat-loving DH. Honestly, though, we probably only have it once or twice a week. I could go back to veg without any trouble, I think.

So jealous. Can't wait til we can have chickens.


----------



## rainbowmoon

we have chickens too Geigerin. Can you get some where you are? alot of places allow them in city limits if you don't have a rooster..we used to have goats but one got killed before we came here so I had to find a home for the other one. I miss them SO much!


----------



## Geigerin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainbowmoon* 
we have chickens too Geigerin. Can you get some where you are? alot of places allow them in city limits if you don't have a rooster..we used to have goats but one got killed before we came here so I had to find a home for the other one. I miss them SO much!

Thank you! Thank you! It didn't even dawn on me that we'd be allowed to have chickens. The city-county council was trying to pass an ordinance last year to limit dog ownership to no more than 2 dogs. Never would have occured to me we could have chickens here!

There's even a support group.

Now, time to convince DH it's a good idea and figure out how to keep chickens safe from dog (and other predators)....This is awesome!


----------



## rainbowmoon

check out www.backyardchickens.com
(though I wouldn't buy from them as they are SPENDY but there's lots of good info there! I'd look on Craigslist/at the feed store first..)

ETA-we used to have ducks too and they are SUPER easy and much hardier than chickens! (they like snow and rain too which is a big bonus IMHO!)

Good luck on your chicken venture! I hope you DH will agree to it! They are so fun!


----------



## MittensKittens

Can I have the etsy link too? How do you like selling on etsy?

Sorry about your fight with the sewing machine, BaBaBa! I know the feeling of wanting to throw it out the window. It probably just needs a bit of TLC though!


----------



## Super~Single~Mama

I leave for a week and we get a whole brand new thread, and it got to be 12 whole pages!

I'll try to catch up, but I don't know....

Anyway, To those that I knew before the new thread - Seattle was AWESOME! And to those that I don't know, its great to meet you!

Ok, time for bed.


----------



## BaBaBa

Welcome back!


----------



## BaBaBa

backyard chickens are a brilliant idea! We have silver laced Wyandottes

We have mulard ducks coming in the beginning of July and that's a first for us.

We also have a Boer goat. He's just a pet. We raised English Large Black pigs but thankfully they're gone now

Thanks for the links RM. Your articles are a wealth of information. I've bookmarked it for future reading... lots of future reading


----------



## BaBaBa

Not to get ahead of you G, but this is a great chart

http://www.ithaca.edu/staff/jhenders.../chooks.html#b

not that you need fancy chickens. They all lay


----------



## Geigerin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thyra* 
I leave for a week and we get a whole brand new thread, and it got to be 12 whole pages!

I'll try to catch up, but I don't know....

Anyway, To those that I knew before the new thread - Seattle was AWESOME! And to those that I don't know, its great to meet you!

Ok, time for bed.

Hi, Thyra!







Nice to meet you. I'm Geigerin. No kids yet, but we're TTC #1. Just discovered this thread, and I agree...it moves fast! Yay for new friends!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
Not to get ahead of you G, but this is a great chart

http://www.ithaca.edu/staff/jhenders.../chooks.html#b

not that you need fancy chickens. They all lay









Thanks for the link. I'm getting all kinds of awesome info. Haven't mentioned it to DH yet as he has soccer tonight. But that doesn't stop me from doing all the research.


----------



## rainbowmoon

thanks for reading!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
backyard chickens are a brilliant idea! We have silver laced Wyandottes

We have mulard ducks coming in the beginning of July and that's a first for us.

We also have a Boer goat. He's just a pet. We raised English Large Black pigs but thankfully they're gone now

Thanks for the links RM. Your articles are a wealth of information. I've bookmarked it for future reading... lots of future reading


----------



## BaBaBa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainbowmoon* 
btw, I am not sure what is wrong with your sewing machine. Have you messed around w/ with the tension? What kind of machine is it? If you can look in the booklet that came with it or search online you should be able to troubleshoot. oh and be sure you are using cotton thread! one time I got (hand) quilting thread by accident and it was a mess on the machine!

cotton thread eh? I just checked and it's polyester (ewh!) Guterman and I did buy it in a Mennonite store with mostly quilting stuff in it. Oh, I hope that's the problem. I just don't know where I'll find cotton thread. But yes, it definitely makes a mess although my very first go at it went perfect.
Its a Euro pro. I have no idea if that's a god one or not.
The instruction book is definitely lacking...


----------



## Geigerin

Okay...I feel really nauseous. Mouth watering, hot flashes. Please, please, please be a baby!

I will not put the puke icon up because it's gross...but you get the idea.

Woooo-hoooo!!!


----------



## Geigerin

Okay, see you all in the morning! Sweet dreams.


----------



## rainbowmoon

is your thread really wiry? that's the kind I had that didn't work at all!!!I like coats and clark brand..though thats also the brand I accidentally got the hand quilting one! they sell it at joanns or







: walmart..just be sure it doesn't say "hand quilting".

HTH!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
cotton thread eh? I just checked and it's polyester (ewh!) Guterman and I did buy it in a Mennonite store with mostly quilting stuff in it. Oh, I hope that's the problem. I just don't know where I'll find cotton thread. But yes, it definitely makes a mess although my very first go at it went perfect.
Its a Euro pro. I have no idea if that's a god one or not.
The instruction book is definitely lacking...


----------



## rainbowmoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Geigerin* 
Okay...I feel really nauseous. Mouth watering, hot flashes. Please, please, please be a baby!

I will not put the puke icon up because it's gross...but you get the idea.

Woooo-hoooo!!!


----------



## BaBaBa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Geigerin* 
Okay...I feel really nauseous. Mouth watering, hot flashes. Please, please, please be a baby!

I will not put the puke icon up because it's gross...but you get the idea.

Woooo-hoooo!!!


----------



## BaBaBa

OMG RM!!!!!!
Look at that!
Ever heard the saying 'great minds think alike'?


----------



## BaBaBa

The thread doesn't seem particularly wiry to me but I don't have anything to compare it too. We don' t have Joannes here but there is a WalMart, way outta my way. I'll look at the others I bought in the morning but I think they're all the same.


----------



## rainbowmoon

I was totally thinking the same thing!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
OMG RM!!!!!!
Look at that!
Ever heard the saying 'great minds think alike'?


----------



## rainbowmoon

do you have a hancock fabrics? any fabrc store should have cotton thread or you can probably order it online too. it may be a cotton polyester blend.
ok I looked at mine and it says "all purpose mercerized cotton polyester". My hand quilting thread is 100% cotton though.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
The thread doesn't seem particularly wiry to me but I don't have anything to compare it too. We don' t have Joannes here but there is a WalMart, way outta my way. I'll look at the others I bought in the morning but I think they're all the same.


----------



## alekslasce

OMG!!!
I've been so bad these weeks, you probably mammas don't remember me but I do









I havent been able to get online for some good stuff that has been happening on here, there's a god out there definately. SO was offered a job in another part of the country (Mexico) and he took it. We are moving to a smaller and "quieter" city. So bye bye, huge and stressing Mexico City...

oooo yes







I'm soo happy, i've been wanting to move since we got here, I dont like this place. And we are able to but a better house over there, it's cheaper.

But umm, I guess I have to introduce myself again, Hello!! I'm Aleksandra, and I have a two (almost three) year old DD.


----------



## BaBaBa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainbowmoon* 
I was totally thinking the same thing!!!











Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainbowmoon* 
do you have a hancock fabrics? any fabrc store should have cotton thread or you can probably order it online too. it may be a cotton polyester blend.
ok I looked at mine and it says "all purpose mercerized cotton polyester". My hand quilting thread is 100% cotton though.

No Hancock. It's a wasteland out here. Next time I'm in town I'll go back to the dry goods store. She must have cotton thread!

Good night!


----------



## BaBaBa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alekslasce* 
OMG!!!
I've been so bad these weeks, you probably mammas don't remember me but I do









I havent been able to get online for some good stuff that has been happening on here, there's a god out there definately. SO was offered a job in another part of the country (Mexico) and he took it. We are moving to a smaller and "quieter" city. So bye bye, huge and stressing Mexico City...

oooo yes







I'm soo happy, i've been wanting to move since we got here, I dont like this place. And we are able to but a better house over there, it's cheaper.

But umm, I guess I have to introduce myself again, Hello!! I'm Aleksandra, and I have a two (almost three) year old DD.










Welcome back! I remember you









That's great news. Does it help the school situation for DD at all?


----------



## alekslasce

Hello BaBa!!!

It does actually, but I dont need to worry about it that much until 2010 here, it's a smaller city so the waiting lists are not big. But there are two school that I love already, walking distance from our new home, bilingual. I love it here.


----------



## BaBaBa

That's fantastic!

I'm reconsidering home schooling for DD because we have the option of a Waldorf school. I have mixed feelings about it but I still have another year to decide.

Okay... now I'm REALLY off to bed.

Glad the swine flu didn't get you after all


----------



## alekslasce

They have a Montessori school here, but I've heard is no good, but it's far away from our house, so that's no an option.

LOOOL People were overreacting.
Something horrible happened here some days ago, a nursery school got burned and 47 babies died







Soo sad.

Good night!


----------



## Mimi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alekslasce* 
.
Something horrible happened here some days ago, a nursery school got burned and 47 babies died







Soo sad.



oh my


----------



## Mimi

back on the mac.







:


----------



## MittensKittens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thyra* 
I leave for a week and we get a whole brand new thread, and it got to be 12 whole pages!

I'll try to catch up, but I don't know....

Anyway, To those that I knew before the new thread - Seattle was AWESOME! And to those that I don't know, its great to meet you!

Ok, time for bed.

Yay!!! Welcome back. I am happy you had a great time!







: Please tell more! (You might have already but I haven't read the last two pages yet







)


----------



## MittensKittens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alekslasce* 
OMG!!!
I've been so bad these weeks, you probably mammas don't remember me but I do









I havent been able to get online for some good stuff that has been happening on here, there's a god out there definately. SO was offered a job in another part of the country (Mexico) and he took it. We are moving to a smaller and "quieter" city. So bye bye, huge and stressing Mexico City...

oooo yes







I'm soo happy, i've been wanting to move since we got here, I dont like this place. And we are able to but a better house over there, it's cheaper.

But umm, I guess I have to introduce myself again, Hello!! I'm Aleksandra, and I have a two (almost three) year old DD.










Welcome back! Are you happy about where you are moving? How are you generally?


----------



## MittensKittens

That means they are quicker than they are here, mimi! Yay for Britain!









Homeschooling expats - are you planning an unschooling approach or a curriculum? I would like to take bits and pieces from materials that are good, but I am not sure where to start. As always, there are no English language materials available here, so I will have to go the online, hugely expensive route, as with most things







. I might also use local lesson books, but I have no idea what they are like yet. DD is nearly three, and so far we don't do any structured stuff. Unless you consider playing with modeling clay at the kitchen table, etc, structured of course. Also, since I have dyscalculia (dyslexia for numbers!), I am planning to get someone in to teach match x hours a week. Unless it turns out my kids have it too, in which case they won't have to go through the torture of trying to learn something they actually can't learn







, like they would have to at school.

RM, thanks for the link!


----------



## Mimi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
I am planning to get someone in to teach match x hours a week.


yes, doing that, too!

i can send you english school books over if you like!
we are hoping to talk german during the day but have our lessons in english, since the tests will be in english.

we're skipping german playgroup today because my little ones are too tired, & mama's too hung over. (aehm..)

how;s everything with everyone?







:


----------



## MittensKittens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mimi* 
yes, doing that, too!

i can send you english school books over if you like!
we are hoping to talk german during the day but have our lessons in english, since the tests will be in english.

we're skipping german playgroup today because my little ones are too tired, & mama's too hung over. (aehm..)

how;s everything with everyone?







:

Would you do that? That would be wonderful! Have you found materials you like, and how? I take issue with anything that is misogynist, racist, and stuff I plainly disagree with. As for history, we all know that it is always biased, so I am hoping to be able to show different versions of events. You are Jewish, right? Will you do Hebrew?


----------



## MittensKittens

I am starting the big clean up for my aunt today, she is coming tomorrow. Any ideas for good after-flight meals I can make? And a cake, obviously







. We will be going to the airport early so DD can watch planes, and they also have an airport museum that should be interesting.


----------



## Mimi

ah, my reply button isn't here in safari, i've got a box with a questionmark. am i the only one?

well, we did the hebrew alphabet, but that's about it. we did celebrate a few holidays but we are planning to sort of do a non-specific religion thing, i do want them to know about god, but i want them to make up their own mind really.

i have actually not yet found any nice workbooks as such, but there is a line of books called "hello! book club reading together" they have different stages (they are colour coded so easy to spot what you are looking for). Emilys favourite book is from that line, it's called "zed's bread" , the books are all really sweet & encourage to read & usually something else,like zeds bread has a bread recipe in it, so it's good for unschooling , you grab a book & have a day of fun


----------



## Mimi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
I am starting the big clean up for my aunt today, she is coming tomorrow. Any ideas for good after-flight meals I can make? And a cake, obviously







. We will be going to the airport early so DD can watch planes, and they also have an airport museum that should be interesting.

planes make me thirsty, so i wouldn't like anything dry, really.
maybe a garlic or seafood linguine? that's always quick, it's our emergency dinner around here.
oh & hand lotion, but maybe i'm the only one who gets dry hands on planes.


----------



## MittensKittens

NOOO!!! DD just cut into her hair with a pair of scissors


----------



## MittensKittens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mimi* 
ah, my reply button isn't here in safari, i've got a box with a questionmark. am i the only one?

No. I actually opened a thread about it on Questions & Suggestions, and lots of people are having this problem. I actually thought it wasn't just safari but every browser?


----------



## Mimi

oh no!








see the positive side? she can have a cute pixie haircut?


----------



## Mimi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
No. I actually opened a thread about it on Questions & Suggestions, and lots of people are having this problem. I actually thought it wasn't just safari but every browser?

i had one in firefox. i'm using th MDC theme, as i hate the new look.


----------



## Geigerin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alekslasce* 
OMG!!!
I've been so bad these weeks, you probably mammas don't remember me but I do









I havent been able to get online for some good stuff that has been happening on here, there's a god out there definately. SO was offered a job in another part of the country (Mexico) and he took it. We are moving to a smaller and "quieter" city. So bye bye, huge and stressing Mexico City...

oooo yes







I'm soo happy, i've been wanting to move since we got here, I dont like this place. And we are able to but a better house over there, it's cheaper.

But umm, I guess I have to introduce myself again, Hello!! I'm Aleksandra, and I have a two (almost three) year old DD.










Hi! Nice to meet you.







: I've never been to Mexico City, but I understand it is huge. Are you from Mexico or are you an expat?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mimi* 
well, we did the hebrew alphabet, but that's about it. we did celebrate a few holidays but we are planning to sort of do a non-specific religion thing, i do want them to know about god, but i want them to make up their own mind really.

I didn't know you were Jewish. I was raised similar to how you are bringing up your children. Jewish parents, and we celebrated the high holy days with extended family. Other than that, I was just taught that there was a power greater than myself. Mom taught me I could make my own choices about religion and faith.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
No. I actually opened a thread about it on Questions & Suggestions, and lots of people are having this problem. I actually thought it wasn't just safari but every browser?

Yup! I have a little red X on my reply button.


----------



## Mimi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Geigerin* 

I didn't know you were Jewish. I was raised similar to how you are bringing up your children. Jewish parents, and we celebrated the high holy days with extended family. Other than that, I was just taught that there was a power greater than myself. Mom taught me I could make my own choices about religion and faith.



how did that work out for you?
i was brought up sorta jewish as in, my grandma told me a lot, but then we clebrated christian holidays. my parents both do not believe in god.
it left me sorta lost, so now i am making lots of family traditions for our family, that hopefully will leave my children always feeling strongly connected.


----------



## Geigerin

OMG! OMG! OMG! I took a cheapie pg test this a.m. when I got up. With blurry eyes, I didn't see anything (about an hour ago). Just went back in the bathroom, and there is a VERY faint line. A can't emphasize faint enough, but it is there.

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







:







:







:







:







:







:







:


----------



## Geigerin

DH is making me take another one with a good test. He's afraid I'm getting excited and it's a false +.


----------



## rainbowmoon

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!







:


----------



## rainbowmoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Geigerin* 
DH is making me take another one with a good test. He's afraid I'm getting excited and it's a false +.

this is exactly how my pg test with DD was! it was such a faint line I took the test apart. I was only 9 days post ovulation though. Keeping my fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## Mimi

aaah congrats!!!!! wohooo!







:


----------



## Geigerin

Thank you!!! Shoot, have to go work....will definitely check in later.


----------



## Mimi

oh i am jealous now though, i so totally want to be pregnant, but the way i have been craving meat (& consommé, haha) i might well be. wouldn't that be great! pregnant at the same time = able to complain to each other!


----------



## BaBaBa

Good morning!

Very exciting G.....


----------



## Mimi

morning!
kids are kind of asleep, finally.


----------



## MittensKittens

Wow, G!!!!







:







:







:







: Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Geigerin

It's official! I just took a digital test, and I got the one word- "Pregnant"








:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:

Oops, I need to update fertility friend which thinks I got a negative this a.m.


----------



## Geigerin

Oh, no. My obgyn is moving out of state and I haven't found a midwife yet. I'm so happy to even have this delimma.





















:







:


----------



## MittensKittens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Geigerin* 
Oh, no. My obgyn is moving out of state and I haven't found a midwife yet. I'm so happy to even have this delimma.





















:







:

Have you thought about birth choices?


----------



## Geigerin

Definitely. We're planning a home birth since there aren't good birthing centers near us as far as I can tell. My OB is very supportive of this decision and is basically there for me while we're TTC. I haven't figured out if she can remain my back-up if I need a hospital transfer, but at this point it doesn't matter. I will miss her soooo much. She's down-to-earth, honest, direct. Wah!









We just started TTC, so I hadn't even called any of the MW contacts I've gotten locally. There are a couple of good candidates, and I just left messages for them.

If you have good birth stories/ideas/recommendations, I'll take them. Please! I need a lot of help.


----------



## rainbowmoon

How exciting for you Geigerin!!! This is your first baby? weeee! There are tons of birth stories here on MDC over in Birth and Beyond. I definitely recommend Ina May's and Henci Goers books if you are looking for something to read..

Congrats again and lots of sticky baby vibes!


----------



## BaBaBa

Feel any different yet?


----------



## BaBaBa

I read both the Ina May and Henci Goers book. I learnt from both of them but especially 'The Thinking Womans Guide to a Better Book' because it uses real scientific studies to back it up. It was invaluable when I was getting pressured to induce (I was late! late! late!) and gave me the courage to stand up and say "no no no'


----------



## MittensKittens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Geigerin* 
Definitely. We're planning a home birth since there aren't good birthing centers near us as far as I can tell. My OB is very supportive of this decision and is basically there for me while we're TTC. I haven't figured out if she can remain my back-up if I need a hospital transfer, but at this point it doesn't matter. I will miss her soooo much. She's down-to-earth, honest, direct. Wah!









We just started TTC, so I hadn't even called any of the MW contacts I've gotten locally. There are a couple of good candidates, and I just left messages for them.

If you have good birth stories/ideas/recommendations, I'll take them. Please! I need a lot of help.









Yeah, those OBs are worth their weight in gold! I hope you find the right care provider for you! So when are you expecting your baby? It must still be very surreal! No morning sickness yet?

I'll send you my birth story from my last birth if you want. I had a UC. I had a mw attended homebirth with DD, and I learnt that you should make clear agreements with your mw in advance.


----------



## ernalala

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
NOOO!!! DD just cut into her hair with a pair of scissors























Recently my ds2 did this to ds1 (they both got half long hair with bangs). At least noone got hurt by the scissors (pandabear shape, but still sharp!!!), and it wasn't PULLED out this time.









I already put the 'creativity' penbag out of reach of kids' hands (but once in a while 3yo gets hold of it anyway), and all sharp knives are out of reach for a loooong time, if not for peventing accidental cutting or stabbing incidents, for not having our kitchen cupboards or anything else cut by a very proud 3yo old urging us to come and look what he just did!

My 5yo has the occasional habbit to take a plastic knife of their kitchen set with him to school in his pocket (he likes smuggling his little toys like that  I would not see anything wrong with that except it's not toy day at school, and he got the idea of using it for imaginary 'stabbing'







. I guess I know where this comes from







. In a neighbourhood girl's house they got hold of the (real) pocket knife of her older brother, and she came in the kitchen where her mother and I were chatting, with the knife out and pointed outward







. Mother took it after some hesitation, but then when girl insisted to have it back, just gave it back without blinking and send the kids back to play downstairs asking her to put it in its place. Not checking if it would actually happen. Knowing both of my kids where playing there, too, and knowing them, I couldn't stand it and had to double check on them, the whereabouts of this knife, and explain them about the danger of such a thing and not to ever look for it, touch it, and definitely warn an adult if a kid took it out.







. Then they resumed playing with a so-called 'innocent' fake stabbing knife (that disappears in the handle when stabbed), my 5yo enjoyed the 'knife play', then stabbed me with it, and it was sharp, and 'stabbed' enough that it actually hurt me a little. Honestly, what's WRONG with ppl for having this stıuff around for, and with (young) kids in the house? I'm not comfortable having my kids go over there anymore, really, also since the mom isn't supervising any bit. Also, this may be an indicator for more possible hazards, isn't it? I'm not the hysterical type of parent, but such things truly bug me. Just as double teapots and such on stoves and tables and young kids running around in the same room (a boy from our street got his feet burnt like that, eg).


----------



## ernalala

Geigerin, congratulations! You must be SO excited!

Just for fun: you think it must be a boy or a girl? (because that's one of the (at least, for me it was







annoying Qs you will sure get way too often .


----------



## ernalala

Anyone notice any change in my siggy?


----------



## alekslasce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
Welcome back! Are you happy about where you are moving? How are you generally?









Hello!!!
Yes, I like this place. It's not that big and its full of friendly people, even though we are the only "foreigners" in the neighborhood, I think I'll adjust. This place is really hot though, but we have pools nearby and we lare going to live infront of little park. I was there to check the house yesterday, and I talked with some of the neighbors, Dd will be able to socialize more with other children here.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Geigerin* 
Hi! Nice to meet you.







: I've never been to Mexico City, but I understand it is huge. Are you from Mexico or are you an expat?

Hi geigerin and congratulations







:!!!
It's huge and just stressing I don't really reccomend it, personally I didn't liked it. No, I'm Spaniard, which is almost the same I guess. SO is Brit.

This is the link
Poor babies


----------



## BaBaBa

hmmmm....nursing only one? or is it nature lover...? I don't remember that from before.


----------



## BaBaBa

ernala... no ! occ! what's that?


----------



## BaBaBa

alekslace, that is so sad.


----------



## BaBaBa

Ernala, I don't blame you one bit! I would not let DD play in a household like that. Honestly, what is wrong with people?!?!


----------



## ernalala

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
ernala... no ! occ! what's that?

that's nr. 1! Well, it stands for 'occasional' since ds2 recently moved out of our bed/room now for full nights, most nights.
There's another one. He's a bf 'kid' now .

However, I never nursed two simultaneously, ds1 stopped nursing while I was pregnant of ds2...BUT he got some daily tasty bm in a cup with a straw for several months after ds2 was born since I had a huge supply plus stock in the freezer .


----------



## Geigerin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mimi* 
oh i am jealous now though, i so totally want to be pregnant, but the way i have been craving meat (& consommé, haha) i might well be. wouldn't that be great! pregnant at the same time = able to complain to each other!

That would be fun. I would love a pregnant buddy. All of my friends in RL are not pregnant, and as far as I know are not planning to be.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainbowmoon* 
How exciting for you Geigerin!!! This is your first baby? weeee! There are tons of birth stories here on MDC over in Birth and Beyond. I definitely recommend Ina May's and Henci Goers books if you are looking for something to read..

Congrats again and lots of sticky baby vibes!









Thank you for the sticky vibes. I'm hoping little bean stays put (that's his/her name for now).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 























Feel any different yet?

Actually, not too different. Have been very sleepy this week and some nausea last night. Nothing now, though. Feeling pretty good. Yay!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
I read both the Ina May and Henci Goers book. I learnt from both of them but especially 'The Thinking Womans Guide to a Better Book' because it uses real scientific studies to back it up. It was invaluable when I was getting pressured to induce (I was late! late! late!) and gave me the courage to stand up and say "no no no'

I'm on the waitlist for 'Thining Woman' at the library right now.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
Yeah, those OBs are worth their weight in gold! I hope you find the right care provider for you! So when are you expecting your baby? It must still be very surreal! No morning sickness yet?

I'll send you my birth story from my last birth if you want. I had a UC. I had a mw attended homebirth with DD, and I learnt that you should make clear agreements with your mw in advance.

I would love your birth story. I told my mom about our home plans today (she's a doula), and she freaked. She said it wasn't safe, and I need a doctor on call, yada yada. What do you think?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ernalala* 
Geigerin, congratulations! You must be SO excited!

Just for fun: you think it must be a boy or a girl? (because that's one of the (at least, for me it was







annoying Qs you will sure get way too often .

I'm already thinking girl. Don't know why. I will honestly be so happy with either one. We've already decided not to circ if we have a boy. We're considering not finding out.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alekslasce* 
Hello!!!
Hi geigerin and congratulations







:!!!
It's huge and just stressing I don't really reccomend it, personally I didn't liked it. No, I'm Spaniard, which is almost the same I guess. SO is Brit.


Thank you! What brought you both to Mexico? I loved the bit of Spain I've had the privelidge of seeing, Barcelona, but I hear it's nothing like the rest of the country. What part of Spain are you from?

For those who are curious, I tried to get pics of my tests...lol

Very, very faint dollar tree test

Easy to read digital test


----------



## BaBaBa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Geigerin* 
That would be fun. I would love a pregnant buddy. All of my friends in RL are not pregnant, and as far as I know are not planning to be.


But I already told M that if SHE got pregnant that I would have to get pregnant too!


----------



## BaBaBa

G, you need to change your siggy already!


----------



## Geigerin

Just changed it!

Sounds like it's time for you to TTC again...


----------



## BaBaBa




----------



## BaBaBa

you're not going to leave us for your DDC are you?


----------



## Geigerin

Heck, no! This is my favorite group. You'll all just have to hear about everything for the next 9 months.


----------



## BaBaBa




----------



## BaBaBa

The stork made a visit to our barn last night. This morning I found 2 baby chicks and more on the way I think.

and in other news....I'm sewing again!







:


----------



## rainbowmoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Geigerin* 
Heck, no! This is my favorite group. You'll all just have to hear about everything for the next 9 months.

















:


----------



## BaBaBa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Geigerin* 

I would love your birth story. I told my mom about our home plans today (she's a doula), and she freaked. She said it wasn't safe, and I need a doctor on call, yada yada. What do you think?


Your mum's a doula and freaked with the idea of home birth?







: You'll be fine. I had a home birth and can't imagine giving birth in a hospital or even one of those fancy birthing centres. To be able to get up and have a shower and then all snuggle and sleep in our own bed afterwards ... priceless. I actually LEFT the hospital (2 different ones







) to go home to birth.

There are certain potential problems that can present in advance which might make a hospital birth preferable otherwise birth is a slow process and problems can be identified with plenty of time to seek medical attention.

This actually was a big concern for me as the nearest hospital was over a 1 hour drive away.


----------



## alekslasce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Geigerin* 
Thank you! What brought you both to Mexico? I loved the bit of Spain I've had the privelidge of seeing, Barcelona, but I hear it's nothing like the rest of the country. What part of Spain are you from?

SO good offered a teaching job in Mexico and he thought it was going to be interesting and so he took it.
I'm from Barcelona actually, oh miss it. We are not going to be able to go this summer, which is horrible. I miss the beach, even though we live 45 minutes away from a beach here. I'm not comparing it to the one in my home town.
Who told you that? lol I found it to be the same, really. People just choose to speak Catalan, and they are very nationalists. "we are catalan", they don't consider themselves to be part of Spain.
I say "they" because, i truly think that's ridiculous. We are all Spain, end of the story.
But that's something probably tourists don't notice much. So I don't really see the difference between other cities and towns.

Congratulations again Geigerin!!! You must be so excited OMG. It reminds me when I got pregnant for the first time.








:







:







:

This thread moves fast, I find it hard to catch up lol


----------



## Geigerin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
The stork made a visit to our barn last night. This morning I found 2 baby chicks and more on the way I think.

and in other news....I'm sewing again!







:

Yay for baby chicks! Wanna send a couple my way?









Yeah, I was completely stunned by mom's response, too. She's relatively new as a Doula (she's actually an herbalist and organic farmer- got Doula certification a year or two ago). But when I told her about looking for a midwife, she said I needed to make sure I went to a birthing center that had a CNM and an OB...She also said I needed to make an appointment with an OB in addition to MW. Does that sound right? I thought I could just go to MW as long as we're healthy...

Trouble is, the only spots I could find were a birthing center in a crummy part of town (not wanting to give birth in the ghetto) or CNMs who were based in the downtown hospital (I think the birthing center was at or adjacent to the hospital). Even mom, who hasn't lived here in 20 years said, "Isn't that the hospital where they send all the gunshot victims?" My point exactly.

So, really, I feel like our only real option is home birth. Indy is such a medical/pharmaceutical hub that all of the hospitals are big, high tech and fancy, but not my thing for this event in our lives. Great for a lot of other things, I'm sure.

Anyway, still exploring MW and will probably be keeping my mouth shut about our decisions. It's too bad I can't share this stuff with my own mother. I really thought I could.


----------



## BaBaBa

I think when you do the research you'll find that home is just as safe or safer than hospital. The odds of complications even out at 10% no matter where you choose to give birth.

For example, a hospital birth puts the baby at a much higher risk for infection (due to all those germs) and many of these infections now are really serious because of antibiotic resistance. This is not even an issue with a home birth.

My mom didn't approve of my having a midwife or a home birth either. I didn't even want her there but I did have my MIL come.


----------



## Geigerin

*Aleks*- Actually, what I heard about Barcelona I learned when I was there...lol. I definitely noticed the dialect difference and the different signs everywhere (Catalan 1st, then Spanish, then English-maybe others). But, it's been a number of years, so I don't remember the specifics.

I did love Barcelona. It was one of my favorite cities in Europe. The architecture was amazing, and the weather was perfect. Loved hanging on the beach in March.

Are you a soccer fan? DH is watching the US vs. Esp game right now.


----------



## BaBaBa

alekslace - DH wanted to go to Jumilla on our next vacation. Have you been there?

Geigerin - I see no reason why you would need to see an OB if you have a midwife unless of course, she sees a problem and then she'll take you to an OB. I had to have an OB consult after I went 10 days overdue. She came with me and was a great support.


----------



## Geigerin

Yeah, that was my understanding of hospital births, too. I read Your Best Birth and have picked up Ina May's guide to childbirth. On the library waiting list for everything else...


----------



## alekslasce

i think it's the same as other cities. Except Madrid, where people are cold. Very very cold lol.

I'm not watching it right now, I didn't even knew it was playing, I'm baaad lol. But when Manchester played against Barcelona, I got a lot of money lol. The funny thing is that SO is from Manchester...
Manchester Vs Barcelona. Chris vs Aleks. lol We actually got fun of during all the game lol By So's friends.
I do like football, but I don't feel like watching it now. I'm watching my soap.







Tell me how it goes







We will win though, obviously









Edit: I looked in the internet and we lost, oh well. How did that happened??


----------



## alekslasce

No i've never been there BaBaBa. I've never been to any city in Murcia. It must be lovely though. Just like every city there. Proud Spaniard huh? The funny thing is that I'm daughter of non Spaniard expats lol.

All of this baby talk, and me lurking about the forums have made me consider having a homebirth...
If I get pregnant again that is, if I can, if my body allows it.


----------



## BaBaBa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Geigerin* 
. I read Your Best Birth and have picked up Ina May's guide to childbirth. On the library waiting list for everything else...

Not related to birth, but Our Babies, Ourselves by Meredith Small was invaluable. It's an anthropological study of baby care across the world. It actually brought me to AP not because an expert recommends it but because of the hard science showing the benefits in cultures that breast feed, baby wear, co sleep etc.

And then once I had my baby I asked my midwife for a book recommendation because I really felt I needed an owners manual







. Dr. Sears Baby Book.


----------



## alekslasce

Oh and I'm going to the US for the first time in July. I'm soo excited, it sounds silly but I've never been there









I want to see what all the fuss is about


----------



## Geigerin

Oh, sorry about the game. DH had it TiVo'd. I just spoiled it for him because I gasped when I read your post. Oops. Sorry, but that is such a shock.

We went to a game last year so we could see Beckham play. I really hope this sport catches on in the U.S. It is so fast paced and beautiful. I don't know what it is about soccer players, but they're all hot...lol. Of course, DH plays soccer, so I'm biased.

Never been to Manchester, but our sister school in high school was from Bolton, near Manchester. Their accents were so thick, it took about a day to figure out what everyone was saying. They had the same problem with us. They were wicked nice kids, too. I <3 GB.


----------



## BaBaBa

Why don't you think your body would allow it?

Where in the US are you going? I think that would make a big difference.


----------



## BaBaBa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Geigerin* 
I don't know what it is about soccer players, but they're all hot...lol.

Is this pregnancy hormones already?!?!

When is the World Cup?


----------



## Geigerin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
Not related to birth, but Our Babies, Ourselves by Meredith Small was invaluable. It's an anthropological study of baby care across the world. It actually brought me to AP not because an expert recommends it but because of the hard science showing the benefits in cultures that breast feed, baby wear, co sleep etc.

And then once I had my baby I asked my midwife for a book recommendation because I really felt I needed an owners manual







. Dr. Sears Baby Book.









Adding to the list...I'm going to be busy this summer!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alekslasce* 
Oh and I'm going to the US for the first time in July. I'm soo excited, it sounds silly but I've never been there









I want to see what all the fuss is about









Really? Where are you going? I'm always curious about perspectives of the U.S. from a non-American perspective. Besides us being big, mean, gun-toting cowboys. I remember watching the travel channel in Germany, and they'd have trips to Las Vegas, through Death Valley, and on to L.A. I figure if this is all anyone knows of the U.S., it's no wonder there's a low opinion.


----------



## Geigerin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
Is this pregnancy hormones already?!?!

When is the World Cup?

tee-hee-hee...maybe.

World Cup is 2010 in South Africa. So wanted to go, but given the circumstances, I'm okay with not being able to go.


----------



## Geigerin

Soooo sleepy. See you all in the morning!


----------



## BaBaBa

:yawning: me too!


----------



## alekslasce

Buh how did it happened??? I'm...
depressed









But by Manchester I meant Greater Manchester not Manchester city, So is from Salford and we live there till September 2008. I miss it, it was nice. I love SO's accent, it's soo...
sexy, for me of course lol. I've never been able to catch that cool British accent. I guess going to an American school is not of much help lol.Why do you love GB??. But I understand why you do, it's lovely.

I had my left ovary removed 10 months ago and then in December I had problems with my other ovary, I got this big cyst and it raptured. So I had to get surgery again and my remaining ovary is not in the best condition. Dr told me I have 15% chance of getting pregnant again.
And I'm not even 25...
Talk to me about bad luck.

I'm going to Arizona and Colorado.


----------



## Mama2Rio

hey mamas.... just checking in. we've been crazy busy here. we put in an offer on 3 houses yesterday. i've had 3 job interviews this past week, all went well, but not sure if i want any of them, one is a def no, turned it down b.c it's all commision based and that just leaves a bad taste.... the other 2 i have to wait and hear back from them. i'm reallly not excited about starting work again and i'm freaking out about the whole breastfeeding/pumping/telling my new employer i need this time... eek! but... i got to run, i'll catch up with pp later!

aliks- your post just caught my eye! the same thing happend to an old friend of mine, she had one ovary removed, she had one child after, and she wasn't trying (if that makes you feel any better)


----------



## Geigerin

Help, Mamas!








Just woke up about half an hour ago with morning sickness. First significant sign I've had, and may I say 'ick!'? I know it's just my little bean cooking, but I'm only 13DPO. Seriously? Will it get worse? I'm such a baby.

Did anyone else wake up in the middle of the night with m/s? What do you use as a cure? We have no ginger in the house...will get that first thing tomorrow. What else works?

Eating some saltines right now, but they don't seem to be working too well. Now, I have heartburn, too...lol


----------



## Mimi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
But I already told M that if SHE got pregnant that I would have to get pregnant too!

oooh we would all be huge & lovely together!
i so hope to be pregnant. guys,you need to cross your fingers for me today & tomorrow because we have some important things for dh coming up, & if it works out then he will agree to actively try for a baby,
& also, we can buy our farm house. so please do cross your fingers or press your thumbs (german speaking people,anyway) or rub some blond childs head for all i care, just wish us luck!!


----------



## Mimi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Geigerin* 
Help, Mamas!








Just woke up about half an hour ago with morning sickness. First significant sign I've had, and may I say 'ick!'? I know it's just my little bean cooking, but I'm only 13DPO. Seriously? Will it get worse? I'm such a baby.

Did anyone else wake up in the middle of the night with m/s? What do you use as a cure? We have no ginger in the house...will get that first thing tomorrow. What else works?

Eating some saltines right now, but they don't seem to be working too well. Now, I have heartburn, too...lol

ugh, yes, when i was pregnant with ds i was constantly sick , terrible. almonds helped with the heartburn, & for some reason the only thing that would not make me thick were seasalt & black pepper potato crisps. 

if you crave salty things it's a boy, sweet things means a girl. worked for me


----------



## Geigerin

: for you and DH. Hope all works out for you!

Almonds, huh? Not usually a fan, but I'll try it if it rids the heartburn. Note that it's 3:30 a.m. here. M/S passed, but heartburn persists and now have insomnia...lol

Now that nausea is gone, I'm happy it happened. Makes it feel real.







:


----------



## Mimi

it does make it feel so real,doesn't it!?

oh plus,insomnia is another lovely sign for pregnancy, just keep telling yourself , it's all for the greater good


----------



## Geigerin

lol...that's awesome. Just woke up again after forcing some sleep for 2 or 3 hours. Nausea isn't as bad this morning, but definitely present.


----------



## BaBaBa

Good Morning









Quote:


Originally Posted by *alekslasce* 

I had my left ovary removed 10 months ago and then in December I had problems with my other ovary, I got this big cyst and it raptured. So I had to get surgery again and my remaining ovary is not in the best condition. Dr told me I have 15% chance of getting pregnant again.
And I'm not even 25...
Talk to me about bad luck.

I'm going to Arizona and Colorado.

I'm so sorry. That is a lot for a young body to go through.

Will you be going to the Grand Canyon?


----------



## BaBaBa

Welcome to the first trimester Geigerin








Don't worry, it only lasts 3 months








The morning was actually my best time of day. Day and night were the worst!
Ginger is good.
Papaya extract for heartburn
I remember keeping bananas and arrowroot cookies by my bedside table.
Otherwise I just wanted to sleep.
Do you have to work?


----------



## BaBaBa

:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:


----------



## Geigerin

Sorry I missed your post yesterday, Aleks. Colorado and Arizona are beautiful in very different ways. I hope you enjoy your visit.








I'm sorry for the difficulties you've had recently. Just curious, have you and your DH considered assistance with conception? Would that increase your chances? My mom had only one ovary due to an ectopic pregnancy and had endometriosis. She was given about the same odds of conception, and she and Dad were able to get pregnant 3 times after me. Due to the endometriosis, she could not carry to term, but since that's not part of your trouble, I wonder if that's more hopeful for you.


----------



## Geigerin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
Welcome to the first trimester Geigerin








Don't worry, it only lasts 3 months








The morning was actually my best time of day. Day and night were the worst!
Ginger is good.
Papaya extract for heartburn
I remember keeping bananas and arrowroot cookies by my bedside table.
Otherwise I just wanted to sleep.
Do you have to work?

Yeah, it makes me nervous that I feel good right now. Good to know it can be normal to feel good in the a.m.

Now, I love bananas. I eat ezekiel bread with peanut butter and banana after every run (walk right now). It's great recovery. However, bananas on their own tend to upset my stomach. I don't know what it is. Do you think it would be okay on it's own? What is the benefit? Is there a lot of vit B? (I know potassium and beta blockers)

Do you have an arrowroot cookie recipe? That sounds good.

Yes, I do work, but it's summer so my schedule is more flexible and I'm usually done by 2 p.m. For example, I just took off through next Monday.


----------



## BaBaBa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama2Rio* 
hey mamas.... just checking in. we've been crazy busy here. we put in an offer on 3 houses yesterday. i've had 3 job interviews this past week, all went well, but not sure if i want any of them, one is a def no, turned it down b.c it's all commision based and that just leaves a bad taste.... the other 2 i have to wait and hear back from them. i'm reallly not excited about starting work again and i'm freaking out about the whole breastfeeding/pumping/telling my new employer i need this time... eek! but... i got to run, i'll catch up with pp later!

aliks- your post just caught my eye! the same thing happend to an old friend of mine, she had one ovary removed, she had one child after, and she wasn't trying (if that makes you feel any better)

That all sounds so incredibly stressful. Just dealing with one of those things would send me into a tailspin. You're doing great


----------



## Mimi

hey everyone!
it's raining!







in july!
the gardener is outside mowing in the pouring rain,digging up big chunks of dirt & all, that can't be good.
( he only does the front garden, some commitee pays for that. we live in stepford i tell you! (does anyone even remember that book / movie ? )


----------



## BaBaBa

I don't know what it is about bananas...

The important thing is to listen to your body. Assuming that you are going into the pregnancy in good health don't worry too much about what you eat or don't eat. Morning sickness is the embryo's way of protecting itself from potential toxins you may ingest. It is so very vulnerable at this stage it doesn't want you to eat. The battle begins....lol:

I read a fascinating article on morning sickness when I was pregnant. I wish I had bookmarked it.

As for the arrowroot cookies. I bought the ones with the baby on the box







I would have had a really hard time baking during that time.

And remember that morning sickness is considered a really good sign of the health of the pregnancy.


----------



## BaBaBa

mowing grass in the rain?!?! must be a British thing


----------



## Mimi

i think he has a set day he has to mow. the people here are weird.


----------



## Geigerin

Ha ha. I ruined two passes through our yard with the mower last week. Ground was sitll saturated from rains and didn't notice until the end of the row. Probably not a good idea to mow _in_ the rain.









Speaking of which, we've finally been rain-free for at least two days. I think it's safe now, so I better go take care of what has become a meadow in our front yard.


----------



## Mimi

geigerin, oh dear!

can anyone else not stop crying for no apparentreason? i'm perfectly happy, both kids asleep & all, & i sit here crying my eyes out! :-/


----------



## Mimi

also, my hair is now all the same colour again & my face did surprisingly not sweel up like a balloon considering the effect the allergy test had...
do you like it? is it too dark? it's supposedly dark brown, but quite honestly it's all black. (at last it's not as obvious if i forget to brush it in the morning, because you can't see the different colours mixing anymore














)


----------



## BaBaBa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mimi* 
the people here are weird.

then you should fit right in


----------



## Mimi

gasp!








emi kept asking if she could -watch the "bideo" on daddys computer, where the girl tells a story-















she really loved that.


----------



## BaBaBa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mimi* 
geigerin, oh dear!

can anyone else not stop crying for no apparentreason? i'm perfectly happy, both kids asleep & all, & i sit here crying my eyes out! :-/











hormones?

let it all out! It's a great stress reliever.


----------



## BaBaBa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mimi* 
do you like it? is it too dark? it's supposedly dark brown, but quite honestly it's all black. (at last it's not as obvious if i forget to brush it in the morning, because you can't see the different colours mixing anymore














)











you look beautiful!

..and George too


----------



## Mimi

heh, thank you,so sweet. we both look extremly tired, he's growing some big old teeth & is up a lot.









well, hopefully pregnancy hormones rather than pms-ing, but i guess i will know in a couple of days. a lot of things happening,next week i will be soooo nervous!


----------



## Geigerin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mimi* 
can anyone else not stop crying for no apparentreason? i'm perfectly happy, both kids asleep & all, & i sit here crying my eyes out! :-/

Honestly, could you be pregnant? You've mentioned a number of things over the past few days that make me wonder...

I like your hair color. It suits your fair complexion. I like seeing a picture of you, too. Gives me a better idea of what you look like IRL.

I wonder if anyone else would want to post pics? I'll start, and if you don't feel comfortable, that's cool. Everything I have online is almost 2 years old, but I look exactly the same.









At Lake Louise

Really awesome one with my eyes closed. It's the closest to my everyday look (hair up, no make-up, smile)

Our wedding pic







:


----------



## Geigerin

oops...we posted at the same time...guess you answered my question about preggers.


----------



## Mimi

oooh beautiful!!!!
& the scenery? absolutely gorgeous!
I wish i had pictures like that of dh & me!!!!

i've got a wedding pic,too!

here.

never mind me looking big, i am 5 months pregnant in that. (i know, how _classy_ of us


----------



## Mimi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Geigerin* 
oops...we posted at the same time...guess you answered my question about preggers.

haha, yes. i am absolutely hoping, but my period is not due till. umm... today. so we will see.
we are not actively trying yet, though. but hopefully, if i am not pregnant, we can start trying soon


----------



## Geigerin

Thanks.







Our wedding was a planned elopement. It was just the two of us, our officiant, and a photographer by hobby who I found throught the http://www.nikonians.org/Nikonians forum.

I can't tell from your pic that you're 5 months pregnant. You look beautiful.







I love your shawl, actually. Looks like an heirloom.

And hopefully, you will be (or already are) pregnant again soon.


----------



## BaBaBa

okay, here's mine. It hasn't been updated in a while though
http://web.me.com/film.savant/Site/Welcome.html
I'm in there somewhere.

G What a great looking couple you make!

Heck, I haven't been to Banff and it's MY country!

A planned elopement...I am so envious I did not want a wedding but DH's family is very traditional. To elope would have killed her







We ended up with a small wedding at the farm and actually, I do recall saying, it was the best time of my life.


----------



## BaBaBa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mimi* 
i know, how _classy_ of us

















:


----------



## Geigerin

Thanks, BaBa! DH is even better looking in person.







Seriously, he looks hotter every day. Don't know how he does it.

I love your hair. I always wanted silky, straight hair like that.







DD is also beautiful. There's one pic where her eyes look particularly blue. Very pretty.


----------



## Geigerin

Oops. Baby Bean does not like butterfinger ice cream. It sounded so good in this 90 F weather. Regretting it, now.


----------



## Geigerin

Hey! How'd I get that label? Just noticed I'm now Mother Bean. DH will love that.


----------



## BaBaBa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Geigerin* 
I love your hair.

Funny, I was going to say the same thing to you


----------



## BaBaBa

How do a soccer player and a violinist get together anyhow?


----------



## BaBaBa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Geigerin* 
Oops. Baby Bean does not like butterfinger ice cream. It sounded so good in this 90 F weather. Regretting it, now.

















you might want to switch to real fruit popsicles


----------



## Mimi

mamas, is michael jackson really dead?
i must be pregnant, i am crying about this like crazy & i am not even a fan.
anyway, off to bed.
se you all tomorrow!


----------



## Geigerin

Yeah. I knew ice cream was a bad idea. It is my one weakness relative to food, and I firmly believe it's the reason I don't still have the trim figure I had until about 4 years ago. Everything else we have in our house is fresh, local, organic...ice cream is my vice.

DH and I met through Match.com. I know, it's not very romantic when I put it that way. I was 26 and about a year and a half past a broken engagement. (I'm the one who called it off a week before the wedding- way too much drama for my taste, but I knew in my heart it was a mistake.) I had only been in Indiana about that long. I didn't attend a place of worship or go to bars. Meeting guys at work was out of the question, and most of my hobbies are solitary- not good for meeting people.

Beginning of January, I decided I was ready to settle down. I knew the time was right and I was in a very good place mentally, emotionally, fiscally...There were some ground rules. No internet relationships- maybe one or two e-mails, a chat on the phone, then meet in person in a very public place. I decided to go on a date with any guy that didn't skeeve me out. This is a great set-up, right? Totally makes it sound like I had no standards. Quite the contrary, I have very high standards, but I didn't want to look past a really great guy because he drove the wrong car, you know?

DH and I talked on the phone, and I remember thinking we might not be a good fit. He had just bought a 60" widescreen television, and the only t.v. in my apartment was so I could watch the weather during storms or catch re-runs of sex and the city when I was sick.

We met at this little cajun place in town for lunch which turned into 4 hours of talking. We clicked immediately. The only reason the date ended was because I had another date to go to.







The second date _should_ have been perfect. Dinner at a Turkish restaurant and a concert at the Symphony. I was miserable the whole time. DH kept running through my head, and this guy paled in comparison. That, and cajun and Turkish in one day is a lot of food! I can't eat that much. lol

We became an item quickly and were married a year and a half later. We are such a great match and balance each other perfectly.

DH is tone deaf, but seems to like my playing. I am no athlete, but love to go to his soccer games. Sorry...that was long.


----------



## Geigerin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mimi* 
mamas, is michael jackson really dead?
i must be pregnant, i am crying about this like crazy & i am not even a fan.
anyway, off to bed.
se you all tomorrow!

What?! I'm not a fan either, but that's quite a shock. Isn't he still quite young?


----------



## BaBaBa

What?!?!?! I thought he was planning a world tour!

And here I am feeling sad about Farrah Fawcett... off to google...


----------



## BaBaBa

Rest in Peace
Michael Jackson, dead at 50


----------



## BaBaBa

That's a wonderful story Geigerin.







:

I think there's a lot of truth to the old 'opposites attract' thing. More than that, I think opposites make a better fit. Like pieces of a jigsaw, or poles of a magnet.

Imagine two shy people together








or two 'life of the party' people








or two bossy people









DH and I share certain core values but other than that we are complete opposites.


----------



## BaBaBa

You know, Geigerin, if you had your own chickens you could make your own ice cream with fresh eggs...

Our Great Pyrenees got nailed by a porcupine last night. I had to spend some time this morning pulling out all the quills. Luckily, I managed to do it all my hand and didn't need the pliers.

Mama hen has left her nest with the 2 chicks I saw yesterday so I guess I can't expect anymore now.

DD kept telling me she wanted to make me mad and she did by emptying my potted plants and squishing cherries all over the veranda. Plus, she didn't nap this afternoon and I'm not ready for her to start dropping the afternoon nap. But, hey, now I'm downstairs, ALONE on the computer before 8 PM







:







:







:

I'm off to celebrate... rum & coke anyone?


----------



## Geigerin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
That's a wonderful story Geigerin.







:

I think there's a lot of truth to the old 'opposites attract' thing. More than that, I think opposites make a better fit. Like pieces of a jigsaw, or poles of a magnet.

Imagine two shy people together








or two 'life of the party' people








or two bossy people









DH and I share certain core values but other than that we are complete opposites.

Yeah, DH is bossy enough for the both of us.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
You know, Geigerin, if you had your own chickens you could make your own ice cream with fresh eggs...

Our Great Pyrenees got nailed by a porcupine last night. I had to spend some time this morning pulling out all the quills. Luckily, I managed to do it all my hand and didn't need the pliers.

Mama hen has left her nest with the 2 chicks I saw yesterday so I guess I can't expect anymore now.

DD kept telling me she wanted to make me mad and she did by emptying my potted plants and squishing cherries all over the veranda. Plus, she didn't nap this afternoon and I'm not ready for her to start dropping the afternoon nap. But, hey, now I'm downstairs, ALONE on the computer before 8 PM







:







:







:

I'm off to celebrate... rum & coke anyone?

Oh, I <3 Great Pyrenees. It's just too hot here in the summer for all that fur. I can't imagine having to pull quills from my dog. You must truly live in the bush.

Yeah, I've been trying to talk DH into an ice cream maker. Come to think of it, I'm angling for a lot right now...chickens, ice cream maker, my favorite baby names. Hey, at least we were on the same page with baby making.


----------



## Geigerin

You're right about opposites. We are totally on the same page with our core values, how we want to raise our children, etc. Otherwise, we just balance each other out very well. I'm very impulsive but flexible. DH is more type A. He has a set schedule and strong opinions about almost everything. He is a maven. I don't think there's a single product in our house that he hasn't researched, studied, analyzed. It's great for big stuff like making life-changing decisions or making a major purchase. For the smaller stuff, it takes my influence to just let it go with the flow.


----------



## BaBaBa

Wow! You guys sound just like us.


----------



## Geigerin

Good Morning! Anyone around yet this morning? Apparently, this is the new time to get up.


----------



## Mimi

heh, i loved that , i had that with emi! woke at 5.30 every morning.

what a lovely story!!









didn't michael jackson have two kids?


----------



## Geigerin

Yeah...it is way too early. I'm going to try to go back to sleep. I think I'm just really hot. Just the opposite of normal- usually cold.

You're right. He had two or three kids. And this is going to sound ignorant, but I had no idea Randy Jackson was Michael's brother. It makes sense with them both in the music industry, but honestly I never made the connection.

Just pulled this from CNN: "He is survived by three children, Prince Michael I, Paris and Prince Michael II."


----------



## Mimi

it's tragic,it really is.
poor little ones!

oh goodness my little one just fell trying to walk, & now he has a really big booboo







(or, _aua,_ as we say around here).

i really really want to be pregnant!!









do keeo your fingers crossed please for dh & me the next few days, bababa, the luck you sent seems to have worked,things seem to be working, now it just has to work a little bit _more_.


----------



## BaBaBa

*For M*








:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:


----------



## Mimi

thank you. i can't believe it's friday!
george has so much trouble with his big teeth coming in, he can't find any sleep.
there's a prett bad thunderstorm outside so we have been having a book picnic & played monkey bingo all day, now we are just making some bread.

(seriously, go buy monkey bingo, if you have a child over 2 whos ever so slightly to young for boardgames, that's definitely a good investment!)


----------



## Geigerin

Have a lovely day! Off to the zoo with my friend and her beautiful 17 mo DD. Yay!


----------



## BaBaBa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Geigerin* 

Oh, I <3 Great Pyrenees. It's just too hot here in the summer for all that fur. I can't imagine having to pull quills from my dog. You must truly live in the bush.


Yeah, I feel sorry for her in the summer but they say the coat helps insulate them from the heat as well as the cold. She does love winter though. I must have brushed her for an hour yesterday taking out all that undercoat. It was like a whole other dog. They have a high tolerance for pain and she didn't actually seem all that bothered (they were all in her nose). Maybe they couldn't penetrate her thick coat. When the cat got hit it took me a week to get them all out (just a few every day) and I had to use pliers. When my dog got hit (Italian greyhound) it was awful! I had to take him to the vet and he needed an anesthetic. But he's practically hairless and has zero fat.


----------



## MittensKittens

Just checking in to say I am still alive







. BaBaBa, sorry for disappearing like that earlier today, my connection is erratic now.


----------



## BaBaBa

oh that's okay! I'm rather erratic myself


----------



## Geigerin

Good Morning! Where is everyone?


----------



## BaBaBa

I'm up!!!!

How was the zoo? How are you feeling?

DH is home for the weekend so I don't expect to be spending much time at the computer. We have to make some improvements to the chicken coop so the chicks don't get out and squashed by the horses (happened last year







) and build some makeshift housing for the ducklings coming soon... still haven't figured that out. So, very busy weekend.

What's everyone else up to?


----------



## Geigerin

Hi! Yes, it's a busy weekend here, too. The zoo was crowded and oh, so hot. I'm not a big fan of the zoo, honestly. I worry about the life the animals have. But, it was a nice day with my friend and her beautiful and smart little girl. And, I got all of her hand-me-down maternity clothes (mostly winter stuff since her LO was born in January, and it will be mostly winter for us, too). Yay! We're about the same size starting out, so I think it will be just right.

BaBa, you have horses? Soooo jealous. I've always wanted a farm with horses. As a young girl, I read Black Beauty, Misty of Chincoteague (and the sequel), Black Stallion...over and over again. In RI, we had horses next door, and I would volunteer to do their chores, brushing and cleaning the horse, feeding, etc. just so I could be near them...lol

This weekend is a family reunion for my birth father's side of the family. I'm not close with my birth father but very close with everyone else, so it should be fun. Bonfire tonight- please, please, please cool down for this evening. Then, tomorrow lunch and games at grandma and granpa's house. Today, I'm baking cookies and DH is making his famous sweet tea. In addition, I'm supposed to put together a packet of campfire song lyrics.

Any suggestions for campfire songs? The ones I sang growing up might not be what my family would know.


----------



## Geigerin

Oh, and I feel great. Thank you for asking. Definitely still have heartburn, cramping, etc. I'm happy with that because it tells me bean is okay.


----------



## BaBaBa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Geigerin* 
Hi! Yes, it's a busy weekend here, too. The zoo was crowded and oh, so hot. I'm not a big fan of the zoo, honestly. I worry about the life the animals have. But, it was a nice day with my friend and her beautiful and smart little girl. And, I got all of her hand-me-down maternity clothes (mostly winter stuff since her LO was born in January, and it will be mostly winter for us, too). Yay! We're about the same size starting out, so I think it will be just right.

BaBa, you have horses? Soooo jealous. I've always wanted a farm with horses. As a young girl, I read Black Beauty, Misty of Chincoteague (and the sequel), Black Stallion...over and over again. In RI, we had horses next door, and I would volunteer to do their chores, brushing and cleaning the horse, feeding, etc. just so I could be near them...lol

This weekend is a family reunion for my birth father's side of the family. I'm not close with my birth father but very close with everyone else, so it should be fun. Bonfire tonight- please, please, please cool down for this evening. Then, tomorrow lunch and games at grandma and granpa's house. Today, I'm baking cookies and DH is making his famous sweet tea. In addition, I'm supposed to put together a packet of campfire song lyrics.

Any suggestions for campfire songs? The ones I sang growing up might not be what my family would know.

great score with the mat clothes!

We have 2 horses. Mirage was my first horse (my dream horse, actually). She was a Christmas present from DH but only a few months later I got pregnant and felt nervous about riding. After DD was born we ended up moving her from the stable she was at to our home so at least I could see her every day. We had to get another horse as a companion to her. I have been so busy since DD was born and DH isn't around I never had the opportunity to ride. Last summer, she was diagnosed with a neurological condition making her unfit to ride so I'll never get to ride her again







but at least I didn't have to put her down like the vet said I would. This year I'm committed to riding again but Bee and I got off to a rough start but I'm working with her when I can.

I read ALL those books too









For songs, have a look at http://www.kididdles.com/. It's meant for children, but you might find some.

Weekend is off to a bad start. DH is already stressed about work next week and so I'm stressed. Anyhow he's out with DD doing the shopping, so this may be the only break I get...


----------



## Geigerin

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear about your horse, but I'm glad you didn't have to put her down. That would be heartbreaking.

Does your DH travel a lot or work long hours? Just curious since it sounds like you don't have much time to yourself to work with the horses. Maybe that's common for all moms. I just don't know yet. My DH tends to work late hours, and I hope he switches to an earlier schedule once we have a LO around.

Hopefully, your weekend will turn around and you can enjoy some nice family time.


----------



## Geigerin

Okay, here's my list of campfire songs:

Kids stuff:
Kookaburra
Kum Ba Yah
Noah's Arky Arky
Ants Go Marching
Bingo
Camptown Ladies
Green Grass Grew All Around

Songs Grown-ups might like?:
Down by the Riverside
If I Had a Hammer
This Land is Your Land
Turn, Turn, Turn
Where have all the Flowers Gone
Blowin' in the Wind
Closer to Fine
In My Life

There will be many generations there, and I want to have stuff my grandparents and my younger cousins will all know. Since there aren't a ton of young kids in the family (I'm the eldest of the youngest generation), I want to have plenty of grown-up songs...


----------



## Mimi

sorry about your horse, baba!









I made the stupid mistake to invite one of dhs business partners over for a bbq yesterday, & he said, sure, he & his girlfriend will come on sunday.
i don't know either of them & i am just praying that the girlfriend isn't a skinny hot 19 year old because i am feeling so very not good looking at the moment.
but i am going for a run before with a friend (wellll, one of dhs friends,but he doesn't talk to that friend anymore)
so hopefully i won't feel as shitty.







so not looking forward to that bbq.


----------



## BaBaBa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Geigerin* 
Does your DH travel a lot or work long hours? Just curious since it sounds like you don't have much time to yourself to work with the horses. Maybe that's common for all moms. I just don't know yet. My DH tends to work late hours, and I hope he switches to an earlier schedule once we have a LO around.


DH travels a bit and works long hours. He's freelance but his work mostly takes him in to the city. A 2 hour commute is out of the question when you work 12 hour + hours a day so he regularly lives in Toronto M - F, leaving us on our own. He sometimes works from home and can have days or even weeks off at a time. It's pretty erratic.

Unless you have a cook, housekeeper and a nanny I would say no mom (of little ones) gets much time to herself. I don't think organization is my problem but setting priorities is difficult when EVERYTHING is important. I want a clean house. I want fresh, wholesome meals. I want to work in the garden. I want to work with the horses. I want some time to relax, work on a craft or read a book. Doing it all simply isn't possible so I end up doing just a little bit of everything and never feeling like I have accomplished ANYTHING!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Geigerin* 
Okay, here's my list of campfire songs:

Kids stuff:
Kookaburra
Kum Ba Yah
Noah's Arky Arky
Ants Go Marching
Bingo
Camptown Ladies
Green Grass Grew All Around

Songs Grown-ups might like?:
Down by the Riverside
If I Had a Hammer
This Land is Your Land
Turn, Turn, Turn
Where have all the Flowers Gone
Blowin' in the Wind
Closer to Fine
In My Life

There will be many generations there, and I want to have stuff my grandparents and my younger cousins will all know. Since there aren't a ton of young kids in the family (I'm the eldest of the youngest generation), I want to have plenty of grown-up songs...

I love your list! I see a lot of Pete Seeger there. I'm a big fan

How about Little Boxes? Or aren't there any old hippies in your family


----------



## Geigerin

:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mimi* 
I made the stupid mistake to invite one of dhs business partners over for a bbq yesterday, & he said, sure, he & his girlfriend will come on sunday.
i don't know either of them & i am just praying that the girlfriend isn't a skinny hot 19 year old because i am feeling so very not good looking at the moment.
but i am going for a run before with a friend (wellll, one of dhs friends,but he doesn't talk to that friend anymore)
so hopefully i won't feel as shitty.







so not looking forward to that bbq.

Mimi, you are beautiful. I've seen your pic, so I feel like I can say that.







And you have a lot more going for you than just looks. Not too many 19 year olds have had the same experiences or gained the same wisdom you have. Going for a run beforehand will help give you the endorphins you need, too.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
DH travels a bit and works long hours. He's freelance but his work mostly takes him in to the city. A 2 hour commute is out of the question when you work 12 hour + hours a day so he regularly lives in Toronto M - F, leaving us on our own. He sometimes works from home and can have days or even weeks off at a time. It's pretty erratic.

Unless you have a cook, housekeeper and a nanny I would say no mom (of little ones) gets much time to herself. I don't think organization is my problem but setting priorities is difficult when EVERYTHING is important. I want a clean house. I want fresh, wholesome meals. I want to work in the garden. I want to work with the horses. I want some time to relax, work on a craft or read a book. Doing it all simply isn't possible so I end up doing just a little bit of everything and never feeling like I have accomplished ANYTHING!

I love your list! I see a lot of Pete Seeger there. I'm a big fan

How about Little Boxes? Or aren't there any old hippies in your family









I can relate to the freelance work. I don't generally have to commute that far, but I do have a weird schedule. Most weekends in the summer are filled with gigs, but the rest of the year it's hit or miss. My DH is also out of town a lot. His company is based on Long Island, so he flies out a week at a time about once a month or so. It's very lonely those weeks. I sleep on the couch because the bed feels so empty.

The mom stuff seems like a lot of work. That's why I don't get it when folks act like being a SAHM is easy. I was talking with my friend yesterday who just lost her job. As a result, she's become a SAHM. She loves it and never wants to go back to work, but she said she is absolutely exhausted every night. It's just a good, satisfied exhaustion, very different from a hard 10-hour day in the office. I hope that's how I feel, as well. (as opposed to overwhelmed) Edit- Those were her words, not mine...

A Pete Seeger fan, eh? Me too! I had the amazing opportunity of performing with him in college. He came as part of the honors colloquium on nonviolence (in 2000, about a year before 9/11). Our jazz band did a few songs with him, and a couple of sociology and history professors and I did a couple of songs with him. Hands-down one of my best college experiences. And my hippie parents were so proud! More than anything else I'd ever done.

Little Boxes would be so appropriate in our neck of the woods. Indy has ever-sprawling suburbs that have only slowed due to the recent economic down turn. There are miles and miles of little beige boxes piled one on top of the other. Don't know who in my fam would know it, though. Just in case, I added it to the song packet. Thank you!


----------



## BaBaBa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mimi* 
I made the stupid mistake to invite one of dhs business partners over for a bbq yesterday, & he said, sure, he & his girlfriend will come on sunday.
i don't know either of them & i am just praying that the girlfriend isn't a skinny hot 19 year old because i am feeling so very not good looking at the moment.
but i am going for a run before with a friend (wellll, one of dhs friends,but he doesn't talk to that friend anymore)
so hopefully i won't feel as shitty.







so not looking forward to that bbq.

Sorry, we couldn't have chatted longer, earlier.

You know how I feel about it. You are a gorgeous, witty, creative, AMAZING woman, wife and mother. You should be the envy of any young chicky.

If you're not happy about your body you can change it but certainly not before the BBQ. The most attractive quality in a woman is confidence so hold your head high and never forget how FANTASTIC you really are


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Hi! Just thought I'd say hello! Feel free to ask me any questions


----------



## Geigerin

Welcome, Cupcake! Nice to meet you!









Where are you from in Nova Scotia? I see you are a future mama. Are you TTC or already expecting?


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Geigerin* 
Welcome, Cupcake! Nice to meet you!









Where are you from in Nova Scotia? I see you are a future mama. Are you TTC or already expecting?


Thank you! It's so nice to meet you too. I'm about four to five hours away from Halifax. I wish that I was to be a mama soon, but most likely, I will have to wait for a bit. I want to do some traveling before I have kids. Though, kidlets do make surprise appearances. Now just to find a SO.......














Just kidding!

In all honesty, there's still things I want to do before I have children. I want to travel and see the world from other perspectives.. Though, the LO could make that journey all that more worthwhile







I'd like to have kids in about 2-3 years (future







)


----------



## cupcakeladybug

I am so glad that I find such wonderful information through MDC! I've been fascinated with everything parenting since my Developmental Psych class this past year. I would sit in class and imagine how I want to raise my child.







Anyhow, feel free to ask me anything you'd like to know. I'm an outgoing person, and love to meet new people.







:


----------



## ~kitnkaboodle~

Hey all I am here and I haven't died. I've just been so busy with corbyn lately I haven't had time to come on here and chat. Hope to see you all soon when I can chat more.


----------



## Mimi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
Sorry, we couldn't have chatted longer, earlier.

You know how I feel about it. You are a gorgeous, witty, creative, AMAZING woman, wife and mother. You should be the envy of any young chicky.

If you're not happy about your body you can change it but certainly not before the BBQ. The most attractive quality in a woman is confidence so hold your head high and never forget how FANTASTIC you really are










thank you,i do love you most.
i did the responsible thing of making sure i'm not pregnant & then getting stinking drunk.
so hung over today.
ugh.

oh yeah. & i'm not pregnant.
oh & she was hot.
i think. i don't actually remember. she was tiny,too. i felt well out of place. haha.


----------



## Mimi

i am so hungover, & i am so , ummm, i so can't move because i went for a run yesterday & boy it's bad.
am i the only on here?


----------



## BaBaBa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Geigerin* 







:

A Pete Seeger fan, eh? Me too! I had the amazing opportunity of performing with him in college. He came as part of the honors colloquium on nonviolence (in 2000, about a year before 9/11). Our jazz band did a few songs with him, and a couple of sociology and history professors and I did a couple of songs with him. Hands-down one of my best college experiences. And my hippie parents were so proud! More than anything else I'd ever done.


Wow! You must be REALLY good! So what was he like? Super nice I'll bet. I have his children's album for DD and we all love it. I think you're the first person I've met who's heard of him







Isn't he really old now? I think there was recently a big concert for him in New York, put on Bruce Springsteen, I think?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cupcakeladybug* 

Hi! Just thought I'd say hello! Feel free to ask me any questions










Hello









Ok, questions:

1. What's your favourite time of day?
2. If you could be an historical figure, who would it be?
3. Name the first Prime Minister of Canada


----------



## Mimi

haha. i love you bababa.
you are well funny.

i feel shattered after my run yesterday, & i have got a workout class tomorrow, but i will go for a run today,too, risking not being able to move, but still.








what is everyone up to today?


----------



## BaBaBa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~kitnkaboodle~* 
Hey all I am here and I haven't died. I've just been so busy with corbyn lately I haven't had time to come on here and chat. Hope to see you all soon when I can chat more.

thanks for dropping by. Hope you're both keeping well









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mimi* 
i feel shattered after my run yesterday, & i have got a workout class tomorrow, but i will go for a run today,too, risking not being able to move, but still.








what is everyone up to today?

Oh give your body a break! It sounds like it needs some recovery time.

So, last week when MIL had my car she told me that the engine light came on. I forgot about it until DH took my car out on Saturday and mentioned on Sunday there was a problem. Problem is, Tuesday I was supposed to drive 2 hours to MIL's for a Canada Day party. There was no way I wanted to risk driving alone, the car 2 hours with DD and dog. (Am I crazy?). Dh couldn't take the car to the city to get looked at because he is swamped this week. There are no garages within an hour of here that service European cars. So, MIL offered to come up here and watch DD while I took car 1 hour away to the garage. LAst night she asked if we checked to see if the gas cap was on tight because that might be the problem. DH and I both chuckled at that idea and she mentioned again this morning when she arrived.

Anyhow, I took off with car, drove 1 hour away, got it checked and do you know what the problem was? THE GAS CAP.







So I snuck in some shopping and bought a nice big floral arrangement for MIL and zipped back home. I wish I could have lied about what the problem was but I'm a lousy liar (and I hate lying too) but she wasn't mad. We just had a chuckle over it. She was, after all, the last person to have put gas in the car. Oh the humiliation!


----------



## ~kitnkaboodle~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cupcakeladybug* 

Thank you! It's so nice to meet you too. I'm about four to five hours away from Halifax. I wish that I was to be a mama soon, but most likely, I will have to wait for a bit. I want to do some traveling before I have kids. Though, kidlets do make surprise appearances. Now just to find a SO.......














Just kidding!

In all honesty, there's still things I want to do before I have children. I want to travel and see the world from other perspectives.. Though, the LO could make that journey all that more worthwhile







I'd like to have kids in about 2-3 years (future







)



Hey I just noticed you are from Nova scotia. I'm from new brunswick. Which end are you from? Like around what area. I've been all over nova scotia turo is my fave place ever as is cape breton.


----------



## ~kitnkaboodle~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
thanks for dropping by. Hope you're both keeping well









Oh give your body a break! It sounds like it needs some recovery time.

So, last week when MIL had my car she told me that the engine light came on. I forgot about it until DH took my car out on Saturday and mentioned on Sunday there was a problem. Problem is, Tuesday I was supposed to drive 2 hours to MIL's for a Canada Day party. There was no way I wanted to risk driving alone, the car 2 hours with DD and dog. (Am I crazy?). Dh couldn't take the car to the city to get looked at because he is swamped this week. There are no garages within an hour of here that service European cars. So, MIL offered to come up here and watch DD while I took car 1 hour away to the garage. LAst night she asked if we checked to see if the gas cap was on tight because that might be the problem. DH and I both chuckled at that idea and she mentioned again this morning when she arrived.

Anyhow, I took off with car, drove 1 hour away, got it checked and do you know what the problem was? THE GAS CAP.







So I snuck in some shopping and bought a nice big floral arrangement for MIL and zipped back home. I wish I could have lied about what the problem was but I'm a lousy liar (and I hate lying too) but she wasn't mad. We just had a chuckle over it. She was, after all, the last person to have put gas in the car. Oh the humiliation!









Thanks I am glad to be back. We're keeping very well... He's just about crawling but he's at the separation anxiety stage which means, you got it I'm holding him all the time and its really draining on my house work that I NEED to get done everyday lol... He won't even go for a nap or to bed without crying in a panic like state.

That's too funny about your car.


----------



## Mimi

bababa, i did ballet for 16 years 8 hours a day, plus runnign,swimming, yoga & pilates. i think after two years of doing nothing my body has had a long enough break








but yeah. i absolutely can't move, that workout class tonight will be embarrassing.


----------



## BaBaBa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mimi* 
bababa, i did ballet for 16 years 8 hours a day, plus runnign,swimming, yoga & pilates. i think after two years of doing nothing my body has had a long enough break








but yeah. i absolutely can't move, that workout class tonight will be embarrassing.

Go ahead then! Just don't come crawling to me begging for a body massage and foot rub.


----------



## BaBaBa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~kitnkaboodle~* 
he's at the separation anxiety stage which means, you got it I'm holding him all the time and its really draining on my house work that I NEED to get done everyday lol... He won't even go for a nap or to bed without crying in a panic like state.


DD's 2.5 and I'm still waiting for that stage to pass


----------



## A&A

Hello everyone!


----------



## Geigerin

Hello, Friends! Sorry for disappearing for a couple of days. Had the family reunion Sat and Sun, stayed at grandparents' house until yesterday evening. Was too exhausted to hop on and say 'hi' until now.

So, let's catch up...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cupcakeladybug* 

Thank you! It's so nice to meet you too. I'm about four to five hours away from Halifax. I wish that I was to be a mama soon, but most likely, I will have to wait for a bit. I want to do some traveling before I have kids. Though, kidlets do make surprise appearances. Now just to find a SO.......














Just kidding!

In all honesty, there's still things I want to do before I have children. I want to travel and see the world from other perspectives.. Though, the LO could make that journey all that more worthwhile







I'd like to have kids in about 2-3 years (future







)


I have never been to Nova Scotia, but I have plans to come visit one of these days. I <3 Canada (and Canadians). It's cool that you're hanging out here pre-kid. I honestly thought it would be a while for us, too, and found all of the info on here amazing. So happy I found this community.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mimi* 
thank you,i do love you most.
i did the responsible thing of making sure i'm not pregnant & then getting stinking drunk.
so hung over today.
ugh.

oh yeah. & i'm not pregnant.
oh & she was hot.
i think. i don't actually remember. she was tiny,too. i felt well out of place. haha.

Mimi, you are hillarious. You still sounded a little tipsy when you wrote this. Were you?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
Wow! You must be REALLY good! So what was he like? Super nice I'll bet. I have his children's album for DD and we all love it. I think you're the first person I've met who's heard of him







Isn't he really old now? I think there was recently a big concert for him in New York, put on Bruce Springsteen, I think?

Ok, questions:

1. What's your favourite time of day?
2. If you could be an historical figure, who would it be?
3. Name the first Prime Minister of Canada

Thanks for the compliment.







Honestly, I have decent chops but probably not what you're thinking. I didn't even go to a conservatory. Just had a lot of great opportunities at my school. If you're a Pete Seeger fan, there's a documentary you should see about his life, The Power of Song. There's so much I didn't know about him. (and yes, he's on in years, maybe 89?)

Unfortunately, we didn't get to hang out. He was very kind and courteous, but his grandson did most of the talking, and when you play with big stars like that, you just show up and play. Not a lot of good interaction unless they're classical musicians who are usually there for workshops, etc.

*1. What's your favourite time of day?* Nap time, right now. lol Usually it's morning. I love being awake when it's just me and the birds and the sun.
*2. If you could be an historical figure, who would it be?* Hmmmm....that's a tough one. There are the obvious picks like Ghandi, Thomas Edison...Okay, this might sound weird, but I would want to be Adolf Hitler just to prevent the Holocaust.
*3. Name the first Prime Minister of Canada* Without googling it, I have no idea. Wikipedia says it's Sir John A. Macdonald. Now, let me reveal my ignorance a bit further and confess I don't know the current PM. But I do know the current Chancelor of Germany, President of France (no idea who their PM is, either), and PM of England. Not great, but better than nothing, right?

BTW, the gas cap?! Hahahaha!!!!







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mimi* 
bababa, i did ballet for 16 years 8 hours a day, plus runnign,swimming, yoga & pilates. i think after two years of doing nothing my body has had a long enough break








but yeah. i absolutely can't move, that workout class tonight will be embarrassing.

I'm tired just reading that.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A&A* 
Hello everyone!










Hi!







: Are you new?


----------



## Aleo

Welcome me im new









Hellooooooooooo

So I don't know what to tell you mammas. I'm boring, so I guess I need you to ask me questions, ´cause I can't think of what to say hmmmm

yea









I noticed that I was registered to MDC today while checking my email, I'm such a bad person, I totally forgot about it


----------



## rainbowmoon

Aleo. I just moved 6 months ago from Southern AZ to New England. I lived in Phoenix for about 4.5 years too. Missing the desert!!!

Not much to report here otherwise!


----------



## Geigerin

: Welcome, Aleo! Nice to meet you. My Dad is an ASU grad, and we spent some time in Phoenix as a kid. Enjoyed hiking in the superstitions, but I wouldn't want to be there this time of year.









Tell us about yourself. Vital stats (kids, SO, hobbies).


----------



## Aleo

Hello mammas, i'm starting to feel the love







:

rainbowmoon,
Heck and I want to get out. It's getting too hot outside, sometimes I think I'm going to die of dehydration, I'm originally from Boulder Co, and they are enjoying a nice summer weather over there. Can't wait to go. I miss the snow during the winter, and the nice scenery. But I get out of my house and see huge building all around me...
Guess I wasn't born for the big city, but well, I like it here anyway. It has it's cons and pros. More pros than cons thank God









Geigerin,
LOL








hmmmm Let's see, vital stats..

DH is a medical examiner, (gasps), sometimes I wonder how he does it. It's definately not something that I would like to do. I always feel that he smells like death, no pun intended, when he gets home. I usually make him take a bath before touching me or DS, yeah maybe I'm overreacting...
He's french btw.

I'm a SAHM to my two year old DS, Leon. And we are ttc'ing for babe #2, would like to have a girl, jeez, I even have a name for her and everything lol

And hmmm hobies,
I like long walks on the beach, candlelit dinners....

:nana:

I like to read, bake, cook, nothing special, i'm just your regular housewife


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 

Hello









Ok, questions:

1. What's your favourite time of day?
2. If you could be an historical figure, who would it be?
3. Name the first Prime Minister of Canada

Hi!








1. I love either the morning or late nights. I work nights (5-11PM) so I really enjoy staying up for a few hours after work, or getting up early to do a workout








2. I don't know which historical figure I'd like to be, but I'd love to go back for a day to the 1960-1970's as I am fascinated by that era. I love the music and the history








3. John A. MacDonald.


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~kitnkaboodle~* 
Hey I just noticed you are from Nova scotia. I'm from new brunswick. Which end are you from? Like around what area. I've been all over nova scotia turo is my fave place ever as is cape breton.

 Hi! I'm from Cape Breton


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Geigerin* 

I have never been to Nova Scotia, but I have plans to come visit one of these days. I <3 Canada (and Canadians). It's cool that you're hanging out here pre-kid. I honestly thought it would be a while for us, too, and found all of the info on here amazing. So happy I found this community.


Hi! You should definitely visit Nova Scotia- it's beautiful! Thank you. I really enjoy it here














:


----------



## Aleo

Quote:

but I'd love to go back for a day to the 1960-1970's as I am fascinated by that era. I love the music and the history
you are my long lost sister me too








but I was born in 1988 instead lol


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aleo* 
you are my long lost sister me too








but I was born in 1988 instead lol









That is so awesome! I was born in 1984. Who are your favorite music artists?


----------



## Aleo

The Beatles, they are gods







: I also adore The Doors and The Rolling Stones, you know old school







and many many others, i'll probably bore you with them lol
but the music of today makes me nuts, those teenage girls are being brain washed by disney chanel. I mean the Jonas Brothers are a joke, and they compare them to the Beatles









Poor John Lennon, how he must be feeling with that comparison??


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aleo* 
The Beatles, they are gods







: I also adore The Doors and The Rolling Stones, you know old school







and many many others, i'll probably bore you with them lol
but the music of today makes me nuts, those teenage girls are being brain washed by disney chanel. I mean the Jonas Brothers are a joke, and they compare them to the Beatles









Poor John Lennon, how he must be feeling with that comparison??

The Beatles are awesome. They wrote so many wonderful songs! Have you seen the movie, Across the Universe? The Stones are great, too. I never got too into The Doors, but they are good. You wouldn't bore with me a list!

My personal favorites are Joe Cocker and Janis Joplin.

Comparing the Jonas Brothers to The Beatles?! Wow. I never heard that one before.














: John Lennon was awesome!!!!!


----------



## Aleo

Oh I know!! What your favorite Beatle song???? If I have to pick one, it has to be Eleanor Rigby, gorgeous...

Yes I have seen it, but my favorite is Help! I got that one on DVD.
Joe Cocker is a favorite here too, DH loves him, but hey he's a 70's baby









we were born in the wrong era


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aleo* 
Oh I know!! What your favorite Beatle song???? If I have to pick one, it has to be Eleanor Rigby, gorgeous...

Yes I have seen it, but my favorite is Help! I got that one on DVD.
Joe Cocker is a favorite here too, DH loves him, but hey he's a 70's baby









we were born in the wrong era









I say that I was born in the wrong generation/era all the time!!!!







My favorite Beatles songs are: With A Little Help From My Friends (ever since I heard the Cocker version as a LO, I was obsessed!







), Oh! Darling, Don't Let Me Down, She Came In Through the Bathroom Window, Something, Helter Skelter (I despise the Charles Manson reference







), Let It Be, Come Together, I Want You (She's So Heavy), While My Guitar Gently Weeps. I also love Imagine and Isolation.

I mostly love the Cocker versions of Beatles songs. His voice just amazes me!


----------



## Mimi

Geigerin, i missed you!
Yep,i was probably still _tipsy_ when i said hello,
this hangover hung around (or , over) for two days..

Hi new guys, i am very slow with catching up & keeping up, please don't think i'm being rude!









How is everyone this morning?


----------



## Geigerin

*Mimi*- :yawning: Tired. Very, very tired. And some serious heartburn. Is it weird that I'm totally psyched to feel this way? Actually, I can't complain. I feel better than I thought I would.

How is your week going, so far? Any interesting projects?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aleo* 
DH is a medical examiner, (gasps), sometimes I wonder how he does it. It's definately not something that I would like to do. I always feel that he smells like death, no pun intended, when he gets home. I usually make him take a bath before touching me or DS, yeah maybe I'm overreacting...
He's french btw.

I like to read, bake, cook, nothing special, i'm just your regular housewife









Ooh, a Frenchman. How romantic.







I have a friend who went back to school to become a mortician. To each his/her own. Not my thing, but I'm glad someone wants to do it. I imagine your DH has a lot of interesting stories, too.

What are you reading right now? I am going through what has become my annual re-read of the Harry Potter series. I'm a junkie. Also, one of the pregnancy books I requested just became available at the library. I will be stopping by today to pick that up.

What is everyone else reading this summer? Any good recommendations?


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mimi* 
Hi new guys, i am very slow with catching up & keeping up, please don't think i'm being rude!








How is everyone this morning?


You're not rude







I tend to miss posts, as I am sure that it happens to all of us.

I am doing well. Just relaxing, as we have the day off here. Happy Canada Day to my fellow Canucks


----------



## rainbowmoon

I am obsessing over houseplants here. Shopping for new ones, repotting them, etc. I am out of pots now though.







I also bought 3 teeny tiny dwarf blueberry bushes. They will likely produce next year if I am lucky so I must baby them for now.

We also just froze like 10lbs of peas from our garden and picked the first zucchini and cucumbers!







:


----------



## expecting-joy

I saw/heard the Jonas Brothers for the first time last week on television and I was like, that can't be them! What is all the fuss about? They can't play and they can't sing! The Monkeys were better than that!


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *expecting-joy* 
I saw/heard the Jonas Brothers for the first time last week on television and I was like, that can't be them! What is all the fuss about? They can't play and they can't sing! The Monkeys were better than that!

I don't know why they are so hyped either. I can't say they are cute because then I feel like a creeper of some kind.


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainbowmoon* 

We also just froze like 10lbs of peas from our garden and picked the first zucchini and cucumbers!







:


That's wonderful!!







:


----------



## Aleo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cupcakeladybug* 
I say that I was born in the wrong generation/era all the time!!!!







My favorite Beatles songs are: With A Little Help From My Friends (ever since I heard the Cocker version as a LO, I was obsessed!







), Oh! Darling, Don't Let Me Down, She Came In Through the Bathroom Window, Something, Helter Skelter (I despise the Charles Manson reference







), Let It Be, Come Together, I Want You (She's So Heavy), While My Guitar Gently Weeps. I also love Imagine and Isolation.

I mostly love the Cocker versions of Beatles songs. His voice just amazes me!

Good songs, you have a good taste, it's official I declare you my BFF









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Geigerin* 
How is your week going, so far? Any interesting projects?
Ooh, a Frenchman. How romantic.








I have a friend who went back to school to become a mortician. To each his/her own. Not my thing, but I'm glad someone wants to do it. I imagine your DH has a lot of interesting stories, too.

What are you reading right now? I am going through what has become my annual re-read of the Harry Potter series. I'm a junkie. Also, one of the pregnancy books I requested just became available at the library. I will be stopping by today to pick that up.

What is everyone else reading this summer? Any good recommendations?

Yeah he has some, I don't like to hear about them though becuase most of them are ghost stories :| LOL I get scared easily.

OMG a HP junkie and the Beatle fan in the same thread I must be in heaven







: Why can't I find mammas or mammas to be like you here??








I'm reading DH and feeling a little bit upset UGHHH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *expecting-joy* 
I saw/heard the Jonas Brothers for the first time last week on television and I was like, that can't be them! What is all the fuss about? They can't play and they can't sing! The Monkeys were better than that!

I agree UGHHH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainbowmoon* 
I am obsessing over houseplants here. Shopping for new ones, repotting them, etc. I am out of pots now though.







I also bought 3 teeny tiny dwarf blueberry bushes. They will likely produce next year if I am lucky so I must baby them for now.

We also just froze like 10lbs of peas from our garden and picked the first zucchini and cucumbers!







:

wonderful









I baked a vegetarian carrot cake first thing in the morning, can't share the recipe it's a secret







That's what's awaiting DH when he gets home, his favorite cake made with love








Baking has been my obsession for years now, I expect to bake all summer.


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aleo* 
Good songs, you have a good taste, it's official I declare you my BFF










Thanks!


----------



## ernalala

Another HP books fan.
Presently re-reading Neverending Story, occasionaly reading excerpts to my 5yo.

And love the beatles, too, allthough not a fan like in owning all the records and listening daily .
I love to sing 'help!' sometimes 

I can find things to my liking in today's music. As a matter of fact, I must be an IAMX fan because I seem to love every song from this artist I hear on the radio, before even knowing it's his, again .

Was a heavy Cure fan in the past, at least for what was produced in the 70/80s/early 90s.

And well, this doesn't say much about my mysic taste because the styles of music and artists I love are HUGE by numbers. Also a fan of certain folk music bands and world music. etcetcetc. And frustrated, because there's just SO much to listen to and discover in music, and to read, too) that you can never do it all














. Oh and all the foods that you'll never find out how yummy they are ))).

Not really into classical for no other reason then not being exposed to it very much during my youth, and my one granddad playing Bach quite often, which I couldn't appreciate at the time.


----------



## ~kitnkaboodle~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cupcakeladybug* 
Hi! I'm from Cape Breton










Oh you are so lucky... Hopefully I'll get to go back there sometime this year or next. I love it there..... The Cabot trail is so nice this time of year.


----------



## Geigerin

Ernalala, I'm with you on the quirky music taste. The pre-sets on my radio are hard rock, pop, hip-hop, classical (NPR). I also love female singer/songwriters who don't get radio play like Dar Williams, Patty Griffin, Brandi Carlisle, Ani DiFranco... Also, a lot of bands featured on Austin City Limits and big band era jazz bands (love to swing dance). Very eclectic.


----------



## BaBaBa

Wow! I go away for 1 night, for a little Canada Day celebration and I come back to 2 pages?!?!?

I'll try to catch up but DD ate some coffee beans this morning so ...









Hello to everyone that's new







:

I was born in 72 but listened to a lot of music from the 50's 60's and 70's in my youth as well as some of the current stuff. The Beatles are definitely the best from that era (all time, actually). I probably still listen to at least one Beatles song a day. Abbey Road is in regular rotation here. But lets not forget Crosby, Stills & Nash









My current musical tastes are all over the map. I listen to pretty much everything that ISN'T current







My favorite genres might be world music, historical recordings of folk music (Alan Lomax collections etc), ambient/environmental/experimental. My favourite band is the Incredible String Band. There's a great show on Sirius, Shree Ramalangadingdong's Mansion of Fun. I love everything he plays.

Did I catch that another vegetarian is here?

Okay, DD's been quiet for WAY too long.

II''l try and finish up later...


----------



## Mimi

hey everyone!








my camera just broke. i loved my camera.
baba, welcome back! <3


----------



## ernalala

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mimi* 
hey everyone!








my camera just broke. i loved my camera.
baba, welcome back! <3









not so fun.
BUT now you got the opportunity to get yourself a new one, possibly maybe









You know, my camera (was still a manual analog Nikon, and a good one too) broke at the worst time imagined: my second son had just been born and the morning after, while DH went home to get ds1 to come and visit us (in hospital room), I tried to get those first lovely newborn pictures of the day, and the mirror of camera just BLOCKED and that was that.







aaarrrggghhhh.
I also had a digital one we got in loan from a colleague, but I had NO İDEA how to operate it properly. So I tried to take some pictures but it was with flash and I didn't even know how to undo the flash and didn't want to bother my baby with flashes, of course. Then, by the time dh and ds would arrive, I also had to break the bad news to them that I spotted ds2 developpng the same serious jaundice as ds1 at birth, so we had to call the drs. and hand him over to the NICU immediately for an 8day hospital stay







:







. The picture I used for pumping my milk was the one taken during NICU stay where his eyes were wrapped in tape and baby under the lamp and with tubes attached







.
Also, the few pictures taken with the digicam were pretty bad... At least you can work on them in photoshop to make them look slightly better, but it's just so not the same as having real good shots that do not need any fixing







.


----------



## Geigerin

Yay, for Crosby, Stills, & Nash...especially when they had Young. Teach Your Children is one of my favorite songs. My mom and I always sang together growing up. CSN&Y and Indigo Girls were our faves.

Sorry about your camera, Mimi. Is it a quick fix or will you need a new one?

I still have my Nikon 35mm and prefer it to the digital. Of course, I use the digital (Nikon D200), but it is so complicated that I still can't figure it out. And I think I've had it a little over 2 years. I'm also not good at the photoshop editing. I'd much rather play in the dark room. So much more fun.


----------



## Geigerin

Okay, friends. Send me good sticky vibes. My m/s and heartburn disappeared today. Making me very nervous.









Edit- just POAS. Got two pink lines. Phew!


----------



## BaBaBa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Geigerin* 
Okay, friends. Send me good sticky vibes. My m/s and heartburn disappeared today. Making me very nervous.









Edit- just POAS. Got two pink lines. Phew!









:

You mentioned you were looking for summer book recommendations didn't you? I can help! I read sooo much the first 2 years I was BFing. What do you usually look for in a book?


----------



## BaBaBa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Geigerin* 
Yay, for Crosby, Stills, & Nash...especially when they had Young. Teach Your Children is one of my favorite songs. My mom and I always sang together growing up. CSN&Y and Indigo Girls were our faves.


Oh, especially with Young!







: If I had to choose a favorite, Suite: Judy Blue Eyes would probably be my favourite but I love Woodstock too

I don't know the Indigo Girls


----------



## BaBaBa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ernalala* 







not so fun.

You know, my camera (was still a manual analog Nikon, and a good one too) broke at the worst time imagined: my second son had just been born and the morning after, while DH went home to get ds1 to come and visit us (in hospital room), I tried to get those first lovely newborn pictures of the day, and the mirror of camera just BLOCKED and that was that.







aaarrrggghhhh.
I also had a digital one we got in loan from a colleague, but I had NO İDEA how to operate it properly. So I tried to take some pictures but it was with flash and I didn't even know how to undo the flash and didn't want to bother my baby with flashes, of course. Then, by the time dh and ds would arrive, I also had to break the bad news to them that I spotted ds2 developpng the same serious jaundice as ds1 at birth, so we had to call the drs. and hand him over to the NICU immediately for an 8day hospital stay







:







. The picture I used for pumping my milk was the one taken during NICU stay where his eyes were wrapped in tape and baby under the lamp and with tubes attached







.
.

What a sad story










Our wedding pics were awful (lesson: Never let family get involved) and I'm a bit sorry about that. But all I can do is remind myself of all special moments our ancestors had but never documented with film and ultimately it doesn't matter. Our memories matter most of all.


----------



## BaBaBa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mimi* 
my camera just broke. i loved my camera.
baba, welcome back! <3

Thanks!

That's awful news about the camera. I know what bad timing it is too.

Any chance of getting it repaired?

You take such gorgeous pictures too. It must be a good one.

What will you do about your blog?


----------



## Aleo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
My current musical tastes are all over the map. I listen to pretty much everything that ISN'T current








Did I catch that another vegetarian is here?

LOOL, me too. I don't really relate very well with people my age, that's one of the reasons and the other one is that they don't know what it is to be a mamma and that I have priorities with my family...

Anyway, are you talking about me??? LOL
If so, nah I'm not. Wanna be, try to be, but I fail









DH ate all the cake by himself and I couldn't even get a piece he's so selfish









I feel bad today, actually it all started last night. Now I have a mild headache, my arms and legs hurt and I feel that's something's stuck in my throat and I can't get it out








I don't know what that is, I think I have a little fever, ughhh. Had to call my mom to help me with DS...
and now im on MDC







:


----------



## BaBaBa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aleo* 
LOOL, me too. I don't really relate very well with people my age, that's one of the reasons and the other one is that they don't know what it is to be a mamma and that I have priorities with my family...

Anyway, are you talking about me??? LOL
If so, nah I'm not. Wanna be, try to be, but I fail









DH ate all the cake by himself and I couldn't even get a piece he's so selfish









I feel bad today, actually it all started last night. Now I have a mild headache, my arms and legs hurt and I feel that's something's stuck in my throat and I can't get it out








I don't know what that is, I think I have a little fever, ughhh. Had to call my mom to help me with DS...
and now im on MDC







:

I'm 36 and I still don't relate with people my own age.









No shame in that!

I can't believe you made a cake and DH ate it all?!?!?! He owes you. BIG TIME

Sounds like the flu... Good thing your mum could help out. And by the way, MDC totally counts as resting.


----------



## BaBaBa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainbowmoon* 
I am obsessing over houseplants here. Shopping for new ones, repotting them, etc. I am out of pots now though.







I also bought 3 teeny tiny dwarf blueberry bushes. They will likely produce next year if I am lucky so I must baby them for now.

We also just froze like 10lbs of peas from our garden and picked the first zucchini and cucumbers!







:

I am sooo jealous. Once again, my garden has gotten way out of control and we have a pretty short growing season to begin with.


----------



## Geigerin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 







:

You mentioned you were looking for summer book recommendations didn't you? I can help! I read sooo much the first 2 years I was BFing. What do you usually look for in a book?

I'm pretty open to suggestions. I read a lot of non-fiction. Bill Bryson is one of my favorite authors. As far as fiction goes, I'll take just about anything: kids stuff, fantasy, chick lit, mystery, classics. You throw some titles out, and I'll pick 'em up.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
Oh, especially with Young!







: If I had to choose a favorite, Suite: Judy Blue Eyes would probably be my favourite but I love Woodstock too

I don't know the Indigo Girls









Really? No Indigo Girls? Do you know Closer to Fine? Get Out the Map? Galileo? If you don't, I highly recommend checking them out. If you like folk music, they're a good fit. Nomads, Indians, and Saints is my favorite album, but they're all quite good. (Those You Tube videos are a little nerdy- just think late 80s early 90s)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aleo* 
I feel bad today, actually it all started last night. Now I have a mild headache, my arms and legs hurt and I feel that's something's stuck in my throat and I can't get it out








I don't know what that is, I think I have a little fever, ughhh. Had to call my mom to help me with DS...
and now im on MDC







:

lol...I'm supposed to be napping. Seriously, I hope you feel better.


----------



## BaBaBa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Geigerin* 
I'm pretty open to suggestions. I read a lot of non-fiction. Bill Bryson is one of my favorite authors. As far as fiction goes, I'll take just about anything: kids stuff, fantasy, chick lit, mystery, classics. You throw some titles out, and I'll pick 'em up.









Really? No Indigo Girls? Do you know Closer to Fine? Get Out the Map? Galileo? If you don't, I highly recommend checking them out. If you like folk music, they're a good fit. Nomads, Indians, and Saints is my favorite album, but they're all quite good. (Those You Tube videos are a little nerdy- just think late 80s early 90s)

lol...I'm supposed to be napping. Seriously, I hope you feel better.









Okay, here are my top book/author picks in no particular order.

Interpreter of Maladies by Jhumpa Lahirir - Stellar short story collection. Sensitive and thoughtful insight into the Indian - American experience

Sunstroke and other Short Stories by Tessa Hadley - Phenomenal writing. This is the first and truly only author that has made me feel 'aha! A woman / mother has written this!' Incredible!

anything by Alice Munro

And the Indigo Girls... okay I know who they are now. This is terribly embarrassing but I have never been one for female artists. I recently acquired a taste for Joni Mitchell and I have one Joan Baez album that I adore but otherwise... just can't get into chicks









Speaking of naps... DD who has just about dropped her afternoon naps just fell asleep on the veranda. I don't know what to do... I don't want to be up until midnight but I can't bear the thought of waking her either.


----------



## Geigerin

Thanks for the picks! I just added them to my summer reading list at the library.

As far as female artists, I don't think it's embarassing. It's just not your thing. Kind of like how I just never really liked the Rolling Stones. I know they're huge, and people love them, but they're not _my_ thing. Yay for Joni Mitchell, though. Mom and I used to sing to her growing up, too. I just booked a flight home for next week. I think we'll have to break out the old albums.

Ask and you shall receive...heartburn and nausea reared their heads post-nap. Definitely still preggers.







I'm dying to use the puke smiley, but it's so graphic. I'm afraid of grossing someone out...lol


----------



## BaBaBa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Geigerin* 
I'm dying to use the puke smiley, but it's so graphic. I'm afraid of grossing someone out...lol

Allow me...

uke uke uke


----------



## Geigerin

ha ha ha!!! I love it.


----------



## BaBaBa

Wow! I'm having my coffee while DD still sleeps. This has the beginnings of a wonderful day









...and I've started sewing a play smock for DD. All before 8 AM

Life is good.

Good Morning!


----------



## Mimi

i am just very upset about my dear camera, it is a lumix dmc-fz50 , which even now, 3 years after i bought it,still costs *£750.*







:
it turns on every now & then , randomly,i hear it beep, & i rush over & hug & kiss it & take pictures of things as quickly as i can so that i don't miss anything. i will have to get it fixed.


----------



## Mimi

baba, great,i love smocks. try,instead of lining them with boring fabric, lining them with matching fabric to make it reversible! that's what we do, far easier if _someone_ gets icecream on the one side









i was just really thrift lucky, got 500 yards of handspun natural wool for £1








now i am checking to see if my cappuccino is cold enough yet, i put it in the freezer, still 30C out there !
then i take the kids back thrifting, i tell you,these two bring me luck!!!

also , dd has been so much better after a tough couple of days,i am pleased to announce, we are through the terrible twos








(now bring on the troubling threes, fearsome fours, ferocious five, sobbing six, serious seven,explosive eights,nervous nines, tedious tens....)


----------



## rainbowmoon

Mimi- your post reminds me, I am shopping for a new camera. (a 35th bday present for myself!) what kind does everyone have or recommend? I am looking at a Nikon but it is sooo pricey..I just want to know it will be worth it!!









oh and I love smocks! DD has a couple of those reversible ones and they are so adorable! I just wish she liked the 2 pillowcase dresses I got her (she hates them and refuses to wear them).

still potting plants here..I have several plants that outgrew their pots (ones I got off freecycle last fall). I also ordered a few more houseplants from a place online







: and also bought a humungous orange mint at the nursery yesterday! my apartment is tiny but I must have lots of green around me! the kids planted pumpkins yesterday.

speaking of apartments and things. we are moving and need to find a new rental place in the next 2 months. we have been looking for 9 months though and have only found 1 ideal place but it was too far away for DP work...ugh. what a pain.

what's everyone doing for the 4th? (well those in the states) we are just hanging at home (I got the kids a big blow up pool) then fireworks from the porch. oh and one of our community mates gave the kids sparklers.


----------



## Geigerin

All the sewing mamas on here are inspirational. I'm currently looking at diaper patterns. Don't know if I'll be good enough to do that. I've only ever sewn pillows and a couple of skirts and sleeveless dresses. The diaper patterns look very complicated.

As far as the camera search, I went through the process about 2 years ago. If you're looking at digital slr, I think nikon or canon are still the way to go. I got a Nikon D200, and it is amazing. It can do the quick shots in auto mode, and it looks phenomenal. I also have the flexibility to get into the fun side of photography when I have time. Honestly, the gadgets are a bit over my head sometimes.

I don't know if anything has changed with the newer models, but when I was looking, Canon was the only make that provided the exact quality of a 35mm (with a full-frame sensor). Actually, I just looked it up...the only affordable model with the full-frame sensor is still Canon. For me, that's been the only downside of the Nikon, but it's not really that noticeable for anything 8x10 or smaller.

The photographer for our wedding had a Leica, and it was amazing. Very quiet and beautiful photos. Unfortunately, I don't know too much about it.


----------



## rainbowmoon

Oh thanks for the camera info! I will check into Canon again. I actually have 2 Canons but my DS broke 1 and the other is so outdated it doesn't even have a card that goes in the computer! I am looking at a Nikon D60.


----------



## Mimi

I would definitely get a Lumix with a Leica lense if you are going for semi professional - professional photos. when i used to take photos professionally i found that most lumix cameras are really easy to use & even when emily takes pictures with my camera they turn out amazing.

diapers,
i used to sew ds's diapers , i just took throw away ones apart for the pattern, i recommend to stay away from fleece with a newborn though, it's...messy.


----------



## Geigerin

I don't know the lumix cameras. Are they similar to Leica? Didn't realize you were a profi. No surprise, as your pics are always stunning.

Thanks for the diaper tips. Mom just used the flat ones with big ducky safety pins for me. It seems things have changed quite a bit in the last 29 years...lol


----------



## Mimi

Lumix is made by Panasonic, they are not bad really if you don't want to spend a fortune, you can get a small one for around £300 , when I bought mine a few years ago it was around £1500. Now, it did not last very long, but I did use it every single day, & a lot,really. I took it to the beach, I took it to the park, it fell down mountains & has been washed by my toddler, & she used it,too. It's a tough camera, really.
Leica, (a german company, woohoo!) make fantastic lenses, & if you are going to buy any camera that requires (or allows) different lenses, or, well, any lense, i would definitely choose a leica one.

We thrifted some great things today,also, a book, called
Sunshine
by Jan Ormerod
& it i fantastic. it does not have words in it but it is absolutely gorgeous, the story,the illustrations, just really everything. go get it for your little ones!!









I will have to convince dd to have another look in her piggiebank so we can get more of those discarded library books, they are all very lovely!!


----------



## BaBaBa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mimi* 
baba, great,i love smocks. try,instead of lining them with boring fabric, lining them with matching fabric to make it reversible! that's what we do, far easier if _someone_ gets icecream on the one side









i was just really thrift lucky, got 500 yards of handspun natural wool for £1








now i am checking to see if my cappuccino is cold enough yet, i put it in the freezer, still 30C out there !
then i take the kids back thrifting, i tell you,these two bring me luck!!!

also , dd has been so much better after a tough couple of days,i am pleased to announce, we are through the terrible twos








(now bring on the troubling threes, fearsome fours, ferocious five, sobbing six, serious seven,explosive eights,nervous nines, tedious tens....)

Once again, you over estimate me. I have no idea how to do a lining. You forget what a beginner I am. This is the basic design I am following:

http://myhouseboutique.typepad.com/w...dler_smock.pdf

I don't have a printer so I had to draw it out myself. I just tried it on and it is too small but it was a good exercise in confidence building.

Did Emi have her birthday?

Send the heat here please. It's just been cold and rainy for days.

When I make my coffee in the AM I pour what's left in the carafe into a jar, add sugar while it's still warm and then put it in the fridge for an afternoon iced coffee.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainbowmoon* 
Mimi- your post reminds me, I am shopping for a new camera. (a 35th bday present for myself!) what kind does everyone have or recommend? I am looking at a Nikon but it is sooo pricey..I just want to know it will be worth it!!









oh and I love smocks! DD has a couple of those reversible ones and they are so adorable! I just wish she liked the 2 pillowcase dresses I got her (she hates them and refuses to wear them).

still potting plants here..I have several plants that outgrew their pots (ones I got off freecycle last fall). I also ordered a few more houseplants from a place online







: and also bought a humungous orange mint at the nursery yesterday! my apartment is tiny but I must have lots of green around me! the kids planted pumpkins yesterday.

speaking of apartments and things. we are moving and need to find a new rental place in the next 2 months. we have been looking for 9 months though and have only found 1 ideal place but it was too far away for DP work...ugh. what a pain.

what's everyone doing for the 4th? (well those in the states) we are just hanging at home (I got the kids a big blow up pool) then fireworks from the porch. oh and one of our community mates gave the kids sparklers.

We have a great camera but I forget what it's called.... something Rebel I think? I'll check later.

How do you make a pillow case dress? It sounds interesting.

There's a mean snake terrorizing us in our garden. I've never known a snake to be aggressive but this one gave us quite a fright when it struck at DD yesterday. We saw it again this morning and it chased us outta there







(and trust me, I'm not as wussy as this post makes me sound. This snake is MEAN)

That sucks about the rental search. It's supposed to be fun!

We had fireworks on Canada Day. DD loved them!


----------



## Mimi

This is a pillowcase dress, link to the tutorial is in there,too









For a lining, just sew the same thing again, just mirrored, & then sew the two bits together.









nasty, we get grass snakes sometimes, but we avoid them, they are scary!


----------



## BaBaBa

Ah! Thank you!

It's looks pretty simple. I'm sure we've got some old pillow cases about ....

How's your day?


----------



## Mimi

yep, pillowcase,elastic & ribbon is all you need








very quick, too. 10 minutes max!
how are you two doing?

we went into the village to the thrift shops ( 6 of them!








)
then we had milkshakes, fed the babyducks, read "sunshine" a million times, then went out to the ducks again..

it's dhs last day at work, from tomorrow on he will be home for forever!!
















oh btw, take the hot weather, sunburn is killing me


----------



## BaBaBa

That sounds like fun.

Was it just you and the kids? Can you walk to all those places from your new house?

We spent most of the morning outside picking flowers and we'll arrange them after lunch. A bit of playing with the baby chicks too. The ducklings won't be coming until next week now.

yay! for DH working from home







:

Off to make lunch now







:

Oh! You got a sunburn! I missed that. Ouch!


----------



## Mimi

yep,just me & the kids, we can walk into the village, to the beach,to the forest, to the pond & the river from here, it's all within 5 minutes,so that is rather good








will be easier with dh though, he can drive us to home-ed playgroup








off to make dinner now








<3
see you all tomorrow or monday.
dh has a byebye bbq on sunday with his friends coming over,sadly bringing their girlfriends, haha. that'll be a joy.
but i'm just a pessimist.
have a lovely weekend!
<3<3


----------



## rainbowmoon

I love snakes. even rattlesnakes! though I don't miss them in the yard with the little ones. it's so freeing to not have to worry about that anymore!









maybe your snake has babies/eggs and that's why it's being aggressive?


----------



## rainbowmoon

I just ordered some more mint varieties. Someone help me!!! (or at least hide my credit card!)


----------



## BaBaBa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mimi* 

dh has a byebye bbq on sunday with his friends coming over,sadly bringing their girlfriends, haha. that'll be a joy.
but i'm just a pessimist.


eeyore! eeyore!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainbowmoon* 

maybe your snake has babies/eggs and that's why it's being aggressive?

That's my guess too but I don't know much about snakes other than they have live birth (I think). If that's the case to they actually stick around to raise them? I can't imagine that.

Our garden is just infested with snakes this year which I know is ultimately a good thing. We do enjoy watching them (usually). At least we don't have any poisonous ones. The Massasauga rattlesnakes are just a little north of here.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainbowmoon* 
I just ordered some more mint varieties. Someone help me!!! (or at least hide my credit card!)









Richters is our Canadian source for all kinds of herbs. They have a crazy number of varieties. We planted pineapple mint, ginger mint, apple mint, oregano - thyme mint, spearmint and peppermint. The apple mint is highly invasive at I fear we my have lost a few of our other mint varieties to it.

Here they all are:

http://www.richters.com/Web_store/we...d=9825345.6906

We made newspaper boats and sailed them in the pond a la Curious George. Now on to the second bath and change of clothes. Toddlers are so much fun


----------



## rainbowmoon

thanks for the tip on the apple mint BaBaBa! That's good to know!









I ordered my mint plants from www.blossomfarm.com as they were the closest too me that I could find with many varieties!


----------



## Geigerin

*BaBa*- I can't believe you have snakes chasing you! I've never seen a snake do anything but run away. What kind of snake is it? Do you know? I've only ever seen black and garder snakes in the garden, both of which are harmless (except we had a black snake slither through our living room once as a kid- that was a bit close for comfort).

*Mimi*- I am so jealous. I can't believe you are so close to all of that (and a 5 minute walk, no less). We are stuck in urban sprawl surrounded by corn fields. DH and I are dying to move somewhere with hills and trees...lol. Honestly, what an amazing space for your family. It sounds just perfect.

You may have mentioned this before, but I don't recall. What will your DH be doing at home?


----------



## BaBaBa

It was just a garter snake.

Oh and Geigerin, I should have mentioned Annie Proulx as another author to check out. The book I read was Wyoming Stories but I think anything she does is gold. She writes primarily about mid westerners, ranchers and such. But a warning, can get really depressing. The people she writes about are typically cold and hard and hard done by.


----------



## BaBaBa

It is so cold and damp tonight I have actually just lit a fire.







:


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~kitnkaboodle~* 
Oh you are so lucky... Hopefully I'll get to go back there sometime this year or next. I love it there..... The Cabot trail is so nice this time of year.


Aw thanks! I agree; the Cabot Trail is just stunning!


----------



## ~PurityLake~

My daughter is making me bake a cake in this heat. Insane. I have nothing to make frosting with and I have no interest in leaving the house and going to the store.


----------



## ernalala

I second the Panasonic Lumix, I got a dmc tz-1, with leica lense. At the time I bought it after researching very thoroughly, because it was the ONLY handsized digital camera with a 10x optical zoom, and zoom is way too important to me for having just a 3x optical zoom. And the real professional camera's too big and too heavy to always have to take with me, together with the kids and all the stuff going with them already on outings. This one could go in my handbag. (Sometimes I just wouldn't take my 'old' camera along because of it being 'large and heavy' . And the lumix makes BEAUTIFUL shots. It's very easy in use, with plenty of options to experiment if you like. Also has b&w and sepia option, which I love to use. It's 3y old and I still love it. They sell about the same prize as when we bought it too, soo it sure must be popular and find good by many others!
I find a small automatic digicam very useful for family pictures. I am way too slow to be able to take moving toddler/children shots manually . I just take manymanymany and delete the bad ones.
When I had my analog nikon I dreaded the digital camera versions, but now I find it so rewarding to be able o see if a shot is good at once and not have to get a film developed and not even remembering what's on the film by that time .


----------



## Geigerin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
It was just a garter snake.

Oh and Geigerin, I should have mentioned Annie Proulx as another author to check out. The book I read was Wyoming Stories but I think anything she does is gold. She writes primarily about mid westerners, ranchers and such. But a warning, can get really depressing. The people she writes about are typically cold and hard and hard done by.

Thanks for not pointing out that snakes don't run...lol.







I am familiar with Annie Proulx but have never read her books. I'll have to check her out.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Purity♥Lake~* 
My daughter is making me bake a cake in this heat. Insane. I have nothing to make frosting with and I have no interest in leaving the house and going to the store.

I'm confused...isn't 61 degrees north and 149 degrees west in Alaksa? Surely, it can't be that hot.







Are you baking a cake for the 4th or another occasion? How did it turn out?


----------



## rainbowmoon

I will definitely check it out! Thank you (and everyone here) so much for the camera info.!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ernalala* 
I second the Panasonic Lumix, I got a dmc tz-1, with leica lense. At the time I bought it after researching very thoroughly, because it was the ONLY handsized digital camera with a 10x optical zoom, and zoom is way too important to me for having just a 3x optical zoom. And the real professional camera's too big and too heavy to always have to take with me, together with the kids and all the stuff going with them already on outings. This one could go in my handbag. (Sometimes I just wouldn't take my 'old' camera along because of it being 'large and heavy' . And the lumix makes BEAUTIFUL shots. It's very easy in use, with plenty of options to experiment if you like. Also has b&w and sepia option, which I love to use. It's 3y old and I still love it. They sell about the same prize as when we bought it too, soo it sure must be popular and find good by many others!
I find a small automatic digicam very useful for family pictures. I am way too slow to be able to take moving toddler/children shots manually . I just take manymanymany and delete the bad ones.
When I had my analog nikon I dreaded the digital camera versions, but now I find it so rewarding to be able o see if a shot is good at once and not have to get a film developed and not even remembering what's on the film by that time .


----------



## cupcakeladybug

To everyone:
If you could travel right now, where would you go?
What are your summer plans?







:


----------



## BaBaBa

To Mimi's house!









or

I'd settle for the British Channel Islands. It's where our next vacation is planned but that won't be for a couple of years yet. I love the sea, the climate, the uniqueness of the area, not being english but not being french either.

Sadly, no summer plans here. Only dreams....


----------



## cupcakeladybug

BaBaBa


----------



## BaBaBa

how about you?


----------



## cupcakeladybug

If I could travel anywhere right now, I'd love to go through Europe. I don't really have any summer plans yet. I'm working nights Monday to Friday and every second Saturday, so I am trying to schedule activities on my weekends off.


----------



## BaBaBa

I've lived in England and Scotland, Milan and visited South Western France (Dordogne). I love Europe. I love the geography, the history and the general outlook on life (more France & Italy than GB







). I would move there in a heartbeat.

Did you say you were married or had a SO?


----------



## rainbowmoon

We found a couple of potential places to rent! One is a cabin in the woods that looks promising. Both are in VT.







: We are going to check the one out tomorrow! So I am keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## BaBaBa

A cabin in the Vermont woods?

sigh*

dreamy...


----------



## Mimi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
To Mimi's house!










Yes please!







:


----------



## Mimi

thank you everyone for crossing your fingers for us, dh's something workd out rather well, so thank you a million times! <3


----------



## BaBaBa




----------



## cupcakeladybug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
I've lived in England and Scotland, Milan and visited South Western France (Dordogne). I love Europe. I love the geography, the history and the general outlook on life (more France & Italy than GB







). I would move there in a heartbeat.

Did you say you were married or had a SO?


Ooh! I'd love to go to England & Scotland.... and I've always dreamed of going to Paris.







Who knows what the future holds.







I want to go to Italy as well.

I'm a singleton at the moment. Not really a fan of that, and would prefer a relationship. I'm working on getting over some trust issues though.


----------



## BaBaBa

definitely go to Europe, now!

Find a nice European guy, preferably one with a chateau, and voila!

Can you tell I'm a dreamer?


----------



## Geigerin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cupcakeladybug* 

To everyone:
If you could travel right now, where would you go?
What are your summer plans?







:


I'd join BaBa at Mimi's house.







Then, probably head to southeast asia. I'd like to go somewhere I've never been. There are plenty of places on that list, but I'd like to see it while I can (before NK starts WW3).

*Cupcake*- I agree that you should go to Europe now and meet a nice European guy. When I did my study abroad, one of the other American girls went to Italy once every couple of weeks and fell in love with a new guy. It would take her a few days to get back to school. Sounds flaky, but it was very romantic.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainbowmoon* 
We found a couple of potential places to rent! One is a cabin in the woods that looks promising. Both are in VT.







: We are going to check the one out tomorrow! So I am keeping my fingers crossed!

Ooh, I love Vermont! Spent a couple of summers there as a kid (summer camp). The green mountains are stunning, and every town is so quaint. They fight vigorously to keep it that way.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mimi* 
thank you everyone for crossing your fingers for us, dh's something workd out rather well, so thank you a million times! <3

Yay, Mimi! So glad to hear things are working out!


----------



## Aleo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cupcakeladybug* 

To everyone:
If you could travel right now, where would you go?
What are your summer plans?







:



I want to go to South America. Chile or something, it looks interesting and exotic to me for some reason. Don't know if I would be able to go though, would love too.
Mexico seems fine, we are planning to go to Cancun next summer








Can't wait, to go to those beautiful Mexican beaches, my mom is Mexican, but she's not coming with us









DH wanted to go to Madrid this summer but heck, there's no extra money and I don't feel like traveling 8 hours with DS on a plane yet. His parents are disappointed. Sorry MIL and FIL lol.
DH lived in France until he was 8 years old, in Nord Pas de Calais or something like that. I don't know if I spelled that correctly







He lived in a very very small and rural like town there and I love to listen to the stories of his childhood. Very European (well duh lol).
Wish DS could experience something like that, but that won't happen. DH moved here for a reason









I met DH here in America so you have to keep your eyes open BFF









My sister is here with her DH, 5 year old DD, 3 year old DS and and 4 month old DD







And my brother is coming aswell, I love to have all the family together.
Which reminds me that I would love to have another baby, a little girl. Heck I even have the name for her.
I feel much better, I guess it was just a day thing, but it was enough to ruin it.
We don't really celebrate the 4th, yeah call us idiots


----------



## Geigerin

Question for our Canadian friends...Do you consider yourselves American? I realize we're all part of North America, but I've always heard the distinction between Americans (people from the U.S.) and Canadians.

The reason I ask is that at the fireworks display tonight, I joked with DH that the woman singing "God Bless America, our home sweet home" was _Canadian_ singer, Celine Dion. But then it dawned on me, maybe Canadians are Americans, too!

Soooo....What do you think? Do you consider yourselves Candians only? Just curious...


----------



## MittensKittens

Hey mamas

I am back! My aunt just left for the airport so I am a bit sad now, I really don't do goodbyes very well. I hope you are all OK? I'll try and read up to see what I have misses but I am not sure if I will get around to it. We had a lot of fun! Apart from the dental operation my aunt did here because it is soooooo much cheaper here, but it didn't hurt afterwards so we still had fun.

I saw you are talking about where you want to travel and I honestly feel it is alright to stay put. I don't necessarily enjoy vacations in the classic sense, and besides we have most wonderful weather here right now.


----------



## Geigerin

I agree that staying at home is a great idea sometimes. We are sticking closer to home this year. Saving for Bean and enjoying local sites.


----------



## Geigerin

And welcome back! Sorry you are missing your Aunt.


----------



## MittensKittens

How are you feeling Geigerin?


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Geigerin* 
Question for our Canadian friends...Do you consider yourselves American? I realize we're all part of North America, but I've always heard the distinction between Americans (people from the U.S.) and Canadians.

The reason I ask is that at the fireworks display tonight, I joked with DH that the woman singing "God Bless America, our home sweet home" was _Canadian_ singer, Celine Dion. But then it dawned on me, maybe Canadians are Americans, too!

Soooo....What do you think? Do you consider yourselves Candians only? Just curious...


No, I consider myself Canadian. Though, I've been told that I do not have a Canadian accent.


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Geigerin* 

*Cupcake*- I agree that you should go to Europe now and meet a nice European guy. When I did my study abroad, one of the other American girls went to Italy once every couple of weeks and fell in love with a new guy. It would take her a few days to get back to school. Sounds flaky, but it was very romantic.


I'd love to meet a nice European guy.







I melt at foreign accents, like French or Italian. I also love a British accent


----------



## LoBleusMama

hi there, i followed this over from the lonely mamas thread. I am so friggin lonely. I know a lot of people where we live, but I just can't connect with anyone, they only get together to go to bars or develop friendship according to popularity (its worse than high school!) and I guess I am more on the "hippie" side (whatever that means anyways) so I am too crunchy for regular people. I have no friends other than my dh. I miss being around women (I don't even have a mom to talk to) My best friend is so crazy anymore I can't identify with her anymore, and I started a job to be social with a lot of people my age and I just don't get invited to do anything! (maybe because I have kids they assume I can't have a social life) I don't mean to post a rant about feeling sorry for myself but I am just so fed up with being friendless, sorry for the rant, but I need some support!


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aleo* 

I met DH here in America so you have to keep your eyes open BFF










Keeping my eyes open for a guy here, BFF.


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LoBleusMama* 
hi there, i followed this over from the lonely mamas thread. I am so friggin lonely. I know a lot of people where we live, but I just can't connect with anyone, they only get together to go to bars or develop friendship according to popularity (its worse than high school!) and I guess I am more on the "hippie" side (whatever that means anyways) so I am too crunchy for regular people. I even felt uncomfortable with the AP Group in my area, even though we share the same values and parenting style because I listen to grateful dead and lived on a commune I am a "freak" I have no friends other than my dh. I miss being around women (I don't even have a mom to talk to) My best friend is so crazy anymore I can't identify with her anymore, and I started a job to be social with a lot of people my age and I just don't get invited to do anything! (maybe because I have kids they assume I can't have a social life) I don't mean to post a rant about feeling sorry for myself but I am just so fed up with being friendless, sorry for the rant, but I need some support!


Welcome! Never feel bad for ranting--- we all need to .


----------



## MittensKittens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LoBleusMama* 
hi there, i followed this over from the lonely mamas thread. I am so friggin lonely. I know a lot of people where we live, but I just can't connect with anyone, they only get together to go to bars or develop friendship according to popularity (its worse than high school!) and I guess I am more on the "hippie" side (whatever that means anyways) so I am too crunchy for regular people. I even felt uncomfortable with the AP Group in my area, even though we share the same values and parenting style because I listen to grateful dead and lived on a commune I am a "freak" I have no friends other than my dh. I miss being around women (I don't even have a mom to talk to) My best friend is so crazy anymore I can't identify with her anymore, and I started a job to be social with a lot of people my age and I just don't get invited to do anything! (maybe because I have kids they assume I can't have a social life) I don't mean to post a rant about feeling sorry for myself but I am just so fed up with being friendless, sorry for the rant, but I need some support!

Welcome! I get you, mama! While I meet and know lots of people, I am always the "weird one". I am sorry you did not find any friends at your AP group. This thread can be a lot of fun though when you get to know everyone here, so I hope you enjoy posting here!


----------



## MittensKittens

Oh, and can I have your input about the following, mamas? While my aunt was over, a wet patch showed up on the bathroom wall, and a day later the wooden floor in the living room started "bending upwards", after which the wood started coming out. Totally unrelated problems at the same time, pretty expensive. I am renting, so called landlady to sort it out. Four different plumbers/carpenters came and they all said it was due to bad construction - leak in the wall and the glue holding the floor together stopped working. Of course, the landlady then proceeded to blame me and told me I should pay for it all to get fixed. Her father came to see me, and we finally agreed that indeed, this is NOT my fault. A day later she asked me to pay again. People here tend to become nasty when they have to pay for stuff. I foresee ongoing unpleasantness. I HATE the idea of having to move but I don't like this either. Plus, the police still has to come to my house to confirm I live here, so that I can get my son's birth certificate. My DD would not adjust well to moving either







. OTOH, the rent prices have probably gone down now, because of the recession, so I could find a bigger place for less money. WWYD?


----------



## Aleo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cupcakeladybug* 

Keeping my eyes open for a guy here, BFF.










Some European guy is waiting for you BFF








How are you today???

Welcome LoBleusMama *hugs, DS joins too*

I know what you mean, I've always been the weird one of the group. When we moved to Phoenix it was worse, I had no friends at all. Unleast back in Boulder I had my own little group of weirdo friends







I still keep in touch with them, but it's sooo different right now becuase any of them are parents, and it's difficult to relate.
I try to talk with DH's female co workers, or the wives of his friends but heck, we are way too different. I'm a hippie mamma







Welcome to the club









Tell us more about yourself mamma








Hobbies??? are you a SAHM or a WAHM or something?


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aleo* 
Some European guy is waiting for you BFF








How are you today???

Thanks, BFF







I'm doing okay. I've been losing weight recently (7 lbs) and I kind of wish I didn't reveal it as my grandma said "There goes your seven pounds!"







We were at a wedding reception and I was having hors d'oeuvres. I danced like a maniac though!

I'm proud of my accomplishment so far!


----------



## Aleo

And rightly so BFF







:
Congratulations!!!!

As I said my sister is visiting us with her family, so we have a house full







and my so very curious 5 year old niece Avril, is asking me what I'm doing as I type:
"Auntie what are you doing?"
*explains to dn*
"HIIIIIIIII"

so she says hi to you BFF and to all of you mammas


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aleo* 
And rightly so BFF







:
Congratulations!!!!

As I said my sister is visiting us with her family, so we have a house full







and my so very curious 5 year old niece Avril, is asking me what I'm doing as I type:
"Auntie what are you doing?"
*explains to dn*
"HIIIIIIIII"

so she says hi to you BFF and to all of you mammas










Thank you, BFF!







:

Hi Miss Avril!


----------



## BaBaBa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Geigerin* 
Question for our Canadian friends...Do you consider yourselves American? I realize we're all part of North America, but I've always heard the distinction between Americans (people from the U.S.) and Canadians.

The reason I ask is that at the fireworks display tonight, I joked with DH that the woman singing "God Bless America, our home sweet home" was _Canadian_ singer, Celine Dion. But then it dawned on me, maybe Canadians are Americans, too!

Soooo....What do you think? Do you consider yourselves Candians only? Just curious...

We absolutely do NOT consider ourselves American, or remotely American in any shape or form.

Our national character is drastically different, largely due to our history. America was born out of revolt, revolution and the frontier, while Canada grew slowly out of colonialism into independence while still honouring and maintaining our British political heritage. Did you know that Queen Elizabeth remains our sovereign and Head of State?

True, Canadians (and the rest of the world) are heavily influenced my American media and culture. It is also very easy to be overshadowed when your neighbour is a major super power. But I don't think Canadians mind at all. That's just who we are.

Canadians are much more knowledgeable about America than Americans are about us. I guess Americans feel we don't matter?

It is very funny that Celine Dion sang the national anthem. I don't think that would ever happen here. Last year, there was a big hullabaloo in Quebec (by separtists, really) that Paul McCartney sang at the 400th Anniversary and he didn't even sing the national anthem. They just didn't think it was appropriate the Brit participate in the event.


----------



## BaBaBa

Welcome back MittensKittens









We missed you


----------



## BaBaBa

LoBleusMama

You're welcome here anytime


----------



## rainbowmoon

bummed we had to cancel our cabin viewing today. I had forgotten about my car issue. (it failed inspection last week and needs 4 new tires and one tire is REALLY bad) I just didn't feel safe risking the drive today. and we won't be able to get them replaced until at least tomorrow.








ugh. I hope the owners are going to understand.


----------



## Geigerin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
How are you feeling Geigerin?









I'm feeling very good. So much so that I keep wondering what's going on with bean. I've taken more tests the past few days, and they keep coming back _very_ positive...lol.

*Cupcake and Baba*- Thanks for your responses. I didn't think you considered yourselves 'Americans,' but I didn't want to make assumptions. So, that means it really was funny to hear Celine singing God Bless America. Ha! (Though, we were not offended at all. It was mainly the lyric she sang that it was her home sweet home that cracked us up. It's not our national anthem, either, but wouldn't have mattered.)

As far as our ignorance of Canada, it doesn't end there. We're also ignorant about most other countries, and even our own. This doesn't apply to everyone, of course, but I remember when I did my study abroad in Austria, and people kept asking how Australia was. Seriously?! My new england friends think everyone where I live now is a gun-toting, right-wing hillbilly, and everyone here thinks east-coasters are left-wing socialist radicals. So, we're even ignorant of different cultures/regions within our own country.

Sorry. I've revealed my own ignorance in asking that question, but I didn't want to make assumptions based on what I thought might be true.









*LoBleus*







Welcome! This is such a nice community. I <3 all of the ladies on here.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
Oh, and can I have your input about the following, mamas? While my aunt was over, a wet patch showed up on the bathroom wall, and a day later the wooden floor in the living room started "bending upwards", after which the wood started coming out. Totally unrelated problems at the same time, pretty expensive. I am renting, so called landlady to sort it out. Four different plumbers/carpenters came and they all said it was due to bad construction - leak in the wall and the glue holding the floor together stopped working. Of course, the landlady then proceeded to blame me and told me I should pay for it all to get fixed. Her father came to see me, and we finally agreed that indeed, this is NOT my fault. A day later she asked me to pay again. People here tend to become nasty when they have to pay for stuff. I foresee ongoing unpleasantness. I HATE the idea of having to move but I don't like this either. Plus, the police still has to come to my house to confirm I live here, so that I can get my son's birth certificate. My DD would not adjust well to moving either







. OTOH, the rent prices have probably gone down now, because of the recession, so I could find a bigger place for less money. WWYD?

Ugh. This is why renting is such a nightmare. I broke a lease once because I found out I had a next-door neighbor who had direct access to my apartment through the attic, and the wall dividing our cars in the garage came down, and the landlord repaired it with cardboard.







:

I would take pictures and document what the repairmen told you, then send everything to your landlady in a certified letter. That's a good way to protect yourself so she can't try to claim you caused the damage. If you feel like that might just cause bad blood, and you can get out of your lease without trouble, I would consider moving. Why would a move be hard for your DD? Is it just the change?


----------



## BaBaBa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
Oh, and can I have your input about the following, mamas? While my aunt was over, a wet patch showed up on the bathroom wall, and a day later the wooden floor in the living room started "bending upwards", after which the wood started coming out. Totally unrelated problems at the same time, pretty expensive. I am renting, so called landlady to sort it out. Four different plumbers/carpenters came and they all said it was due to bad construction - leak in the wall and the glue holding the floor together stopped working. Of course, the landlady then proceeded to blame me and told me I should pay for it all to get fixed. Her father came to see me, and we finally agreed that indeed, this is NOT my fault. A day later she asked me to pay again. People here tend to become nasty when they have to pay for stuff. I foresee ongoing unpleasantness. I HATE the idea of having to move but I don't like this either. Plus, the police still has to come to my house to confirm I live here, so that I can get my son's birth certificate. My DD would not adjust well to moving either







. OTOH, the rent prices have probably gone down now, because of the recession, so I could find a bigger place for less money. WWYD?

How serious is the 'unpleasantness' you expect?

Like you, I would rather move on but the BC situation is a concern. Knowing the beaurocracy would you not be better to stay put until that was dealt with? Also, I don't know what normal renting procedures are over there, but do they ask for references from past landlords?

You speak the language don't you?


----------



## BaBaBa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainbowmoon* 
bummed we had to cancel our cabin viewing today. I had forgotten about my car issue. (it failed inspection last week and needs 4 new tires and one tire is REALLY bad) I just didn't feel safe risking the drive today. and we won't be able to get them replaced until at least tomorrow.







ugh. I hope the owners are going to understand.

We went through a lot of car troubles recently so I feel your pain


----------



## BaBaBa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Geigerin* 
I
*Cupcake and Baba*- Thanks for your responses. I didn't think you considered yourselves 'Americans,' but I didn't want to make assumptions. So, that means it really was funny to hear Celine singing God Bless America. Ha! (Though, we were not offended at all. It was mainly the lyric she sang that it was her home sweet home that cracked us up. It's not our national anthem, either, but wouldn't have mattered.)

As far as our ignorance of Canada, it doesn't end there. We're also ignorant about most other countries, and even our own. This doesn't apply to everyone, of course, but I remember when I did my study abroad in Austria, and people kept asking how Australia was. Seriously?! My new england friends think everyone where I live now is a gun-toting, right-wing hillbilly, and everyone here thinks east-coasters are left-wing socialist radicals. So, we're even ignorant of different cultures/regions within our own country.

Sorry. I've revealed my own ignorance in asking that question, but I didn't want to make assumptions based on what I thought might be true.










When I travelled in France I was very impressed with how much they knew about the US and Canada. Most North Americans know very little about European history and politics. I was a bit embarrassed to have a Dutch man tell me a story about my own history









I also wanted to point out that there's a good part in Michael Moore's Bowling for Columbine that outlines some of the differences between Americans and Canadians. For example, that Canadians don't lock their doors. It was so funny when I saw it in the theatre because I immediately recognized a building on my street! Michael Moore was standing outside it before he demonstrated that we don't lock our doors and it's true! I leave the apartment in TO unlocked all the time! I have even gone to work with it unlocked. The people that lived in the farm house never locked the door in the 9 years they were here. The couple of times we have locked it have had disastrous results (another story, another time).

No one ask me for my address now.


----------



## Maine Mama Doula

I'd like to join - seems like a bunch of nice ladies here. My only friends are my DH and parents. I have some mom "friends" that I go out with once a month, but our only commonality is that we are moms. I feel like I'm too busy for friends and it's not going to change anytime soon. I have three children three and under, a full-time job, a doula job, school for my masters of public health and I just applied to an accelerated nursing program for next May hoping to be a midwife in 3 years! I love to chat!


----------



## Geigerin

Welcome! This is a great place to be.







Are you near Orono or another college town since you are still in school? Spent a couple of summers in Sidney as a kid, and they were a couple of my favorite years at camp.









BaBa- I love that you don't lock your doors. So cool. We definitely do. In fact, DH caught a guy stealing tools from his toolbox while it was out on our driveway last summer. DH was working on his car and just ran in the house for a drink of water. DH confronted the guy, got his tools back, and chased him off.

My grandparents, who live out in the country, never used to lock their doors. About 15 years ago, kids from the local town broke in and stoll their jewelry and cash a few times, then they had a more significant robbery. Now, not only do they lock their doors, they have a security system installed. Breaks my heart.

Down the street, we have a great biking/running trail that runs through the north end of the city. We run there all the time, but we were on there late this past March or April. There were a bunch of young guys on there with no sense of purpose, and I got a feeling I was not safe. Got my best time ever getting back home and will never be out near dusk again.

...And we live in a good neighborhood.







How do you raise children in this kind of world? It's one of the reasons I want to get the heck out of here.


----------



## LoBleusMama

hi all! thanks for reading my rant! i feel better today and its nice to just feel validated sometimes yk?

well aleo, i work at a kinda hip coffee shop part time, i spend most of my time sewing or chasing after hobbies. I think I have hobby a.d.d. i try and do a little of everything I can get my hands on, right now I am trying to learn to do henna and knitting. Might join a knitting group in my area to try and meet some people.


----------



## Geigerin

Oh, and I definitely saw Bowling for Columbine. It was a great film, though it doesn't really reflect the whole of the U.S., IMO. The thing that struck me is that Canadians have as many (or more) guns as we do, but the violent crime rate is so much lower. The Detroit/Toronto comparison is frightening.

Do you ever worry it would creep over the border? Not that Canadian culture would change suddenly, but that criminals from the U.S. might end up there.

Now, don't get me wrong. I'm not trying to bash my country. There are a lot of great things about living here, and I'm happy to be American. Honestly, it took moving to Indy for me to ever worry about my safety, security, or liberty. Most of the U.S. is not like Bowling for Columbine portrays us _at all_, and I'd hate for anyone to judge the whole country on it.


----------



## Maine Mama Doula

Geigerin - I am in Central Maine. My masters is online through University of New England. Nursing school will be at University of Southern Maine. I live in the same town where Bates College is located.

We never lock our house doors, but we lock our car doors - weird huh?

LoBleusMama - I also am a "hobby chaser". I taught myself how to knit, but haven't really been able to do much knitting since DD2 was born. I knit longies, shorties, board shorts, and skirtie diaper covers, but DD2 will have outgrown 2 of my projects before I finish them!! I've thought about starting a knitting meetup group in my area, but that means I would have to find time or clean my house!


----------



## Geigerin

Oh, that's a nice, rural, forested area, isn't it? Do you go to the parks a lot? There are so many great natural areas in Maine. I think all I'd want to do is hike.









There are so many moms on here who work, go to school, raise a family, and find time for some pretty skillful hobbies. How do you all do it? I plan to stay home when we have Baby Bean, but I can't imagine trying to balance it all. One of my BFFs is a single mom, and she wows me with what she can accomplish in a single day. I imagine there will be a lot less time for MDC.









What do you do to balance all of life's demands?


----------



## rainbowmoon

Maine Mama Doula-







to a fellow New England mama! (I am in Greenfield, MA!) How do you like the University of New England? Did you do your nursing pre-reqs through that school? Curious as I have been looking for an online program that will allow me to do that.

Geigerin- MDC is my escape!


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Welcome Maine Mama Doula!














hope that you enjoy it here as much as I do!









*LoBleusMama*, I read that you like to sew. Do you like to make things, or do alterations? I'm trying to learn how to sew, and trying to challenge myself by doing something out of my comfort zone. I haven't made anything on the machine I got for Christmas, but I need to start doing such. I have lots of fabric waiting to be used! Well, it's in the same tote with my materials that I plan to make Christmas cards this coming holiday season.

I did hand-sew a cloth menstrual pad, but it would look so much bettter if I sewn it on the machine.







I am learning how to use patterns, and I really found an easy pattern!


----------



## Geigerin

Woah. You can make your own menstrual pads? I guess that makes sense since we can make diapers. Just never occured to me. How does it work? Might be something to consider in the future.


----------



## rainbowmoon

cupcakeladybug- could you be possibly talked into sharing the menstrual pad pattern? I mean if it's a link online.. I have a bunch of fleece ones but want to make a set of cotton ones for summer.


----------



## Maine Mama Doula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Geigerin* 
What do you do to balance all of life's demands?

My home is not as tidy as most and I don't freak out if I have to order take-out. Mostly I accept that what I finished today was the most I can do.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainbowmoon* 
Maine Mama Doula-







to a fellow New England mama! (I am in Greenfield, MA!) How do you like the University of New England? Did you do your nursing pre-reqs through that school? Curious as I have been looking for an online program that will allow me to do that.

I actually have my B.S. in Biology from USM. The MPH program is through UNE, but I can't help with nursing school pre-reqs online







Sorry!


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Geigerin* 
Woah. You can make your own menstrual pads? I guess that makes sense since we can make diapers. Just never occured to me. How does it work? Might be something to consider in the future.










Yes. I'd love to learn how to make diapers, but since I am so new to patterns, I haven't found one that's easy for me to follow.







I had a great time making the cloth menstrual pad. I'm sure that it will be much easier to do it on a machine than by hand!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainbowmoon* 
cupcakeladybug- could you be possibly talked into sharing the menstrual pad pattern? I mean if it's a link online.. I have a bunch of fleece ones but want to make a set of cotton ones for summer.









Of course! I'd love to share the pattern.







It's not my own design, but here it is:

http://home.comcast.net/~askpauline/crafts/pads/pads.html

It's a great pattern! I saved it in my sewing box, and I cannot wait to try it again







Maybe on my next Saturday afternoon or Sunday off.









I hope that you all enjoy it as much as I do!


----------



## BaBaBa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maine Mama Doula* 
I'd like to join - seems like a bunch of nice ladies here. My only friends are my DH and parents. I have some mom "friends" that I go out with once a month, but our only commonality is that we are moms. I feel like I'm too busy for friends and it's not going to change anytime soon. I have three children three and under, a full-time job, a doula job, school for my masters of public health and I just applied to an accelerated nursing program for next May hoping to be a midwife in 3 years! I love to chat!









:

Welcome


----------



## BaBaBa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Geigerin* 
BaBa- I love that you don't lock your doors. So cool. We definitely do. In fact, DH caught a guy stealing tools from his toolbox while it was out on our driveway last summer. DH was working on his car and just ran in the house for a drink of water. DH confronted the guy, got his tools back, and chased him off.


Wow!

Maybe it's foolish of me, not to lock the doors. I just don't want to live in fear and I have a tendency towards fearfulness so maybe I'm overcompensating.

Out here, in the country, we are so secluded being far back from a quiet dirt road that I figure if anyone wanted in, a locked door wouldn't stop them. You could pull up a moving truck, break a window and no one would see or hear a thing.

I've never been the victim of a serious crime (knock on wood) and for that I feel truly blessed. Actually, I had a terrible incident with a peeping Tom in Toronto. I often got the sense I was being watched in the evening and then once night I actually saw the guy. I pretended like I didn't notice a thing and called the police who showed up right away and arrested the guy. I felt pretty violated considering I was naked much of the time. I even testified against him in court but he got off on a technicality. But the scariest part was that a few days after that happened I was in the apartment and the front door buzzer went (this was the ground floor of an old brownstone). There was no camera to see who was at the front door and I was really suspicious because I wasn't expecting anyone in the afternoon. The day before I had dyed my hair a completely different colour. I put on sunglasses, grabbed the dog and went out though the lobby to see who it was. On my way out 2 guys in the lobby asked me if I knew where 'BaBaBa' lived. I said 'no' and just kept walking. I was so freaked out. We moved outta that place so fast and the landlord was nice enough to let us out of the lease.

So, I didn't mean to give you the impression earlier that we have no crime. We do. And certainly it is a good thing to lock doors (duh!) but I think Michael Moore was just trying to express that Canadian society doesn't feel paranoia to the extent that America society does. But again, I agree with you that he is very handed in hi documentaries (and for that reason DH can't stand him) but I do like him.


----------



## BaBaBa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LoBleusMama* 
I am trying to learn to do henna and knitting. Might join a knitting group in my area to try and meet some people.

I'm a self taught beginner knitter as well. I'm currently working on a wool wrap which is giving me LOTS of practise


----------



## BaBaBa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maine Mama Doula* 

We never lock our house doors, but we lock our car doors - weird huh?


I do that too! Never thought about it before


----------



## BaBaBa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cupcakeladybug* 
I'm trying to learn how to sew, and trying to challenge myself by doing something out of my comfort zone. I haven't made anything on the machine I got for Christmas, but I need to start doing such.

I received a sewing machine for my birthday 2.5 years ago and since DD was born on my birthday I was a little busy for the last couple of years and just opened it up a few weeks ago. My only sewing experience is a little bit of home ec back in high school. My first project was a couple of bean bags for DD and then I tried to make a smock (http://myhouseboutique.typepad.com/w...dler_smock.pdf) for DD but I don't have a printer and had to draw it out by hand. I've tried twice and neither one fits right but it's definitely been good practise. I just bought a pattern on burdastyle and DH is going to print it out at work for me but I already see things I don't know about ( a dart? what's that!). So we can struggle along together. Do you know http://www.burdastyle.com/ ?


----------



## BaBaBa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Geigerin* 
Woah. You can make your own menstrual pads? I guess that makes sense since we can make diapers. Just never occured to me. How does it work? Might be something to consider in the future.









If you're interested in moving in that direction I highly recommend a Diva Cup. I bought one a year ago and love the thing! Of course, you won't need to worry about that for a while now...


----------



## LoBleusMama

cupcake i really enjoy making my own clothes, i need to devote more time to it though, I have a lot of fabric sitting around to make dds and ds some clothes, I am the world's worst material hoarder, I buy, collect, trade whenever I can, I have so much fabric in my closet there is room for nothing else. I would also LOVE LOVE LOVE to make my own mama cloth, i would also love to get a link for a pattern if anyone has one

and baba....i have a diva cup too it rocks! i used to wear my diva pin that came with it all the time haha

oh and i have a question, how to do you put other people's quptes in your message when responding? do you do a quick reply? hmmm....


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LoBleusMama* 
cupcake i really enjoy making my own clothes, i need to devote more time to it though, I have a lot of fabric sitting around to make dds and ds some clothes, I am the world's worst material hoarder, I buy, collect, trade whenever I can, I have so much fabric in my closet there is room for nothing else. I would also LOVE LOVE LOVE to make my own mama cloth, i would also love to get a link for a pattern if anyone has one

and baba....i have a diva cup too it rocks! i used to wear my diva pin that came with it all the time haha

oh and i have a question, how to do you put other people's quptes in your message when responding? do you do a quick reply? hmmm....









I used multi-quote for the first time today.


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
I received a sewing machine for my birthday 2.5 years ago and since DD was born on my birthday I was a little busy for the last couple of years and just opened it up a few weeks ago. My only sewing experience is a little bit of home ec back in high school. My first project was a couple of bean bags for DD and then I tried to make a smock (http://myhouseboutique.typepad.com/w...dler_smock.pdf) for DD but I don't have a printer and had to draw it out by hand. I've tried twice and neither one fits right but it's definitely been good practise. I just bought a pattern on burdastyle and DH is going to print it out at work for me but I already see things I don't know about ( a dart? what's that!). So we can struggle along together. Do you know http://www.burdastyle.com/ ?

I've never heard of it. Checking it out now.

ETA: I added this to my favorites... going to love this site!


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LoBleusMama* 
cupcake i really enjoy making my own clothes, i need to devote more time to it though, I have a lot of fabric sitting around to make dds and ds some clothes, I am the world's worst material hoarder, I buy, collect, trade whenever I can, I have so much fabric in my closet there is room for nothing else. I would also LOVE LOVE LOVE to make my own mama cloth, i would also love to get a link for a pattern if anyone has one


I'd love to make my own clothes, but I'm only a newbie to the sewing world.







I did some in home ec in junior high school, but haven't touched a sewing machine since I got one for Christmas.


----------



## rainbowmoon

cupcakeladybug-thank you so much for sharing! diaper sewing isn't hard.

I am looking into buying a (professional) face painting kit as I plan to practice,then set up shop at various festivals and events. I can't wait!!!!







:


----------



## ernalala

I'm presently making a dr.'s suit for the handknitted (not by me) bear of 5yo ds1, by hand! On his request, in fact we saw a bear in such a suit one day (expensive) and he had enough bears at home, so I promised hişm to make the suit for his favourite bear myself. Now, 6m later, I just started out with an 'idea', no pattern, and abracadabra, the thing has been growing over the weekend, and growing with new ideas/details, and I finished the vest, and I must admit it's just perfect







. Now, he still needs white, and green trousers, a stehoscope, ..., according to ds.
As I mentioned before, he seems to LOVE everything I personally make for him, and that's the big reason why I continue doing it. Machine still in the cupboard. Somehow, by hand sewing means peaceful stress-release to me, but so NOT are my 'fights' with that &%+/(_! machine!

Dh seems to want to put himself on the list for possible emergency (humanitarian) deployment. I DREAD it to happen (now that we have kids), I mean just wishing ppl wouldn't find themselves in impossible emergencies







, and otoh of course for our family life...(so selfish I know!). But then again, I feel like I surely can't deny these eople my husband's helping hand, nor my husband if this is what he really wants/needs to do. And of course I would worry, everyone would miss each other, suddenly no helping hand etc. Extra factor is that I'm living in a foreign country so it doesn't make things akways as easy as in my coi, got noone to help out etc. It's just still hypothetical at this point.

Anyone similar situation/issue ever coming up?


----------



## Geigerin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
Wow!

Maybe it's foolish of me, not to lock the doors. I just don't want to live in fear and I have a tendency towards fearfulness so maybe I'm overcompensating.


I don't think it's foolish at all. You're right. If people want to get in, they will. And you're right about us, too. We have a culture of fear (fear of _everything_- darn media). In fact, there was a special on our local news a couple of nights ago about how easy it is for intruders to kick down your front door.









That's funny, my DH doesn't like Moore either, but I do. lol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
I received a sewing machine for my birthday 2.5 years ago and since DD was born on my birthday I was a little busy for the last couple of years and just opened it up a few weeks ago. My only sewing experience is a little bit of home ec back in high school. My first project was a couple of bean bags for DD and then I tried to make a smock (http://myhouseboutique.typepad.com/w...dler_smock.pdf) for DD but I don't have a printer and had to draw it out by hand. I've tried twice and neither one fits right but it's definitely been good practise. I just bought a pattern on burdastyle and DH is going to print it out at work for me but I already see things I don't know about ( a dart? what's that!). So we can struggle along together. Do you know http://www.burdastyle.com/ ?

Yay! Looks fun! A dart is just a part of the fabric that makes room for your curves.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
If you're interested in moving in that direction I highly recommend a Diva Cup. I bought one a year ago and love the thing! Of course, you won't need to worry about that for a while now...









I'll check it out. Hoping I won't need it for a long while. Maybe 14 months?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainbowmoon* 
cupcakeladybug-thank you so much for sharing! diaper sewing isn't hard.

I am looking into buying a (professional) face painting kit as I plan to practice,then set up shop at various festivals and events. I can't wait!!!!







:

That sounds like fun. Are you an artist?


----------



## BaBaBa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ernalala* 
Dh seems to want to put himself on the list for possible emergency (humanitarian) deployment. I DREAD it to happen (now that we have kids), I mean just wishing ppl wouldn't find themselves in impossible emergencies







, and otoh of course for our family life...(so selfish I know!). But then again, I feel like I surely can't deny these eople my husband's helping hand, nor my husband if this is what he really wants/needs to do. And of course I would worry, everyone would miss each other, suddenly no helping hand etc. Extra factor is that I'm living in a foreign country so it doesn't make things akways as easy as in my coi, got noone to help out etc. It's just still hypothetical at this point.


That definitely qualifies as a 'family' decision and that's what's so hard about marriage. How does one reconcile the needs of the individual with the needs of the family? I have no answers. I just expect that you both need to have a heart to heart and each express your hopes and concerns. Better to do it now before the situation arrives.


----------



## rainbowmoon

Geigerin- I actually used to do makeup (and facials,etc.) professionally for several years. I can draw but usually I am more drawn to fiber arts. I guess you can say I'm an artist to a certain degree. I just thought face painting would be a fun thing to get into.









I love sewing clothes too, though it's been awhile...I have been trying to get back into crafting as a friend and I are going to share space at the farmers market and other fairs and events..(hence the face painting gig I am creating!) I have been mostly just been making headbands and hair scarves. Though I am contemplating putting them on etsy.


----------



## Maine Mama Doula

Someone mentioned etsy...I LOVE hyenacart for my yarn and mama cloth.


----------



## Geigerin

*Ernalala*- That's a really tough position, balancing family, personal, and humanitarian needs. I would really struggle if my DH decided to do that while we still had little ones.

I'm trying to remember your DH's circumstances. Would this be a civilian venture? Would he be going somewhere dangerous?

Unfortunately, I don't have any wisdom to impart since we've never been through it.







Will have you in my thoughts.


----------



## groovinmama

Hi Everyone!

I'm new here, from MA, and just wanted to say "Hi" and that yes, I too am friendless at the moment. Well, I have one friend, we grew up together, but she lives all the way in FL. So, I'm hoping to join this community and maybe make some connections. I'm on vacation right now with my family (DH and 3 children), so I'm not sure how much I'll be "on the grid", but I'll check by when I can. Peace to all!







:


----------



## BaBaBa

Welcome groovinmama


----------



## MittensKittens

Hi mamas!

Hope you are all OK. Ernalala, that sounds so scary! Surely you get a say in something as important as that?

The police finally came round. I hope the birth cert for my son will finally be issued now







:.


----------



## Maine Mama Doula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *groovinmama* 
Hi Everyone!

I'm new here, from MA, and just wanted to say "Hi" and that yes, I too am friendless at the moment. Well, I have one friend, we grew up together, but she lives all the way in FL. So, I'm hoping to join this community and maybe make some connections. I'm on vacation right now with my family (DH and 3 children), so I'm not sure how much I'll be "on the grid", but I'll check by when I can. Peace to all!







:









I'm new to this thread too. Nice to "meet" you!


----------



## rainbowmoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *groovinmama* 
Hi Everyone!

I'm new here, from MA, and just wanted to say "Hi" and that yes, I too am friendless at the moment. Well, I have one friend, we grew up together, but she lives all the way in FL. So, I'm hoping to join this community and maybe make some connections. I'm on vacation right now with my family (DH and 3 children), so I'm not sure how much I'll be "on the grid", but I'll check by when I can. Peace to all!







:

Howdy! You aren't too far from me! I'm in Greenfield, MA!


----------



## rainbowmoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maine Mama Doula* 
Someone mentioned etsy...I LOVE hyenacart for my yarn and mama cloth.

I love hyeneacart too. but I make myself stay off of there!


----------



## BaBaBa

I am exhausted! First day of swim class was today and my routine has totally gone out the window plus I'm having to adjust to DD dropping her afternoon nap now. AAAAAAARRRGG!


----------



## ernalala

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
Hi mamas!

Hope you are all OK. Ernalala, that sounds so scary! Surely you get a say in something as important as that?

The police finally came round. I hope the birth cert for my son will finally be issued now







:.

Regarding the last I do hope this issue will be over soon, and with a happy ending (I think you wanted to acquire 'x' nationality for him, right?).

As for the first, of course it's to be a family descision! But, if we would only think of ourselves, 3 of us would convincingly say NO DON'T GO! lol. That's why he 'asks' me to consider before further considering applying . It has come up a few times in the past but I must admit I always felt too upset/scared/reluctant to really consider this (with very small kids and our living situation). But now it came up again because I know he'd really want to apply for it at least once in his lifetime. It's humanitarian, civilian emergency aid. So yes, it could be dangerous. And it could mean leaving only 1-3 days later when such emergency happens and it's decided he's getting deployed. So a lot to swallow for us personally, and practically here at home. I can't even think of my kids' reaction, even though I already had a talk or 2 with my 5yo about people around the world sometimes needing help very badly and daddy maybe going to help out for a not so short while. He could somehow grasp the concept but of course not 'like' this idea very much.

I'm just thinking how to get to deal with things I've been (finally) planning to do with/for kids and for myself in the course of next year, too.
And I've always been dreading to going somewhere on my own with these two kids, since I feel they require TWO adults for outings (cfr. ds2 being very spirited/difficult to deal with!).
And there's just so much to think about and to arrange in advance. In a country where not everything is so obvious or easy to me.
I also dread the effect it may have on our children (and me







), especially on the little one who is very attached to his dad and is just learning to get a bit better about him leaving the house etc.
And of course the worry.
MK, do you have back-up there in case of personal emergency if I may ask?

And of course I know, single moms do this all of the time!

Otoh I would love dh to go, for the goodness of the act, the importance of relief, not wanting to stop him from what he feels he wants/needs to do. But I'm scared for all the consequences in our personal lives. And the possible suddenness. And it could be he's on a list but he won't be deployed at all, but I do not know how big the chance is he might be. And then anyway, he may apply again the next year! One reason he gave for doing it now, kids are a little bigger but not yet attending (obligatory) primary school, which is a period in our lives that would possibly allow more flexibility on my side in this kind of situation, still.


----------



## Aleo

Welcome new mammas







:

Allright I was not online yesterday, but I caught my sister lurking on the forums, she makes me so proud. Also, my brother joined my sister here with his 6 kids. So DS is not going to be bored all these days.
So I had to make some delicious and healthy treats for 10 kids, can't deny that I'm enjoying myself.

DH has a month break, finally. We don't know what we are going to do or where we are going. But I guess we are staying here or maybe just we can go to a beach in Mexico that is 6 hours away in car. It seems like a good idea, and the last time we went DS had a blast. We can put some extra effort on TTC'ing


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainbowmoon* 
cupcakeladybug-thank you so much for sharing! diaper sewing isn't hard.

I am looking into buying a (professional) face painting kit as I plan to practice,then set up shop at various festivals and events. I can't wait!!!!







:


You are more than welcome!







Oooh face painting is awesome!

Welcome groovinmama!


----------



## MittensKittens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aleo* 
Welcome new mammas







:

Allright I was not online yesterday, but I caught my sister lurking on the forums, she makes me so proud. Also, my brother joined my sister here with his 6 kids. So DS is not going to be bored all these days.
So I had to make some delicious and healthy treats for 10 kids, can't deny that I'm enjoying myself.

DH has a month break, finally. We don't know what we are going to do or where we are going. But I guess we are staying here or maybe just we can go to a beach in Mexico that is 6 hours away in car. It seems like a good idea, and the last time we went DS had a blast. We can put some extra effort on TTC'ing









That is great! Enjoy your vacation!

Mimi, I haven't seen you around in a while but then I haven't been online much so perhaps I missed you? Anyway, I hope you are OK!

Ernalala, yes, the nationality of the language we both speak







. My lawyer said to go pick up the birth certificate in two days. How would people react to UC over where you are?

The issues you are facing with DH are very interesting, as they touch on all kinds of aspects of family life and personal calling, etc. I can understand his POV and wanting to do something for humanity, or whatever you would want to call that. When you are part of a family with children, is your first responsibility to those children? I think so. Would that mean that you have the obligation to not put yourself in danger intentionally? Well... that is where things get tricky I guess. My grandfather was part of the resistance against the Nazis in "that county" in the Second World War and he sure put himself in a lot of danger. But he played a part in ensuring freedom for future generations, including his own children. If everyone had put protecting their own relative safety and their children first, and not looked father than their own back yard, who knows what the outcome of the war would have been. I am political myself, so these are things that are very interesting to me. However, if my (non existent) husband was eager to leave for Iraq, I wouldn't like it one bit!


----------



## MittensKittens

Oh and if he does end up going, the life of a solo mom of two in a foreign country & culture is not... well... foreign to me. It currently works for us, but with older children am not sure I would want it to last forever. Attitudes to women AND children are a bit different here. Would you want to be stuck alone there with your kids for any length of time?


----------



## ernalala

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
Would you want to be stuck alone there with your kids for any length of time?

NO idea. Untill I experience it for real I maybe... Has not lasted longer than a week so far .
It's not that it's ALL still so foreign for me after quite some years. But there's things about official paperwork, schooling system, health care etc. I really do not know much about because of not growing up here, I think there is a huge difference regarding such systems in a culture/country you really grew up with/in and one you came to live at later on in life, you just do not 'know/understand' the system in the same sense, iykwım. So this also means it's not easy to deal with as a non-local.


----------



## Geigerin

Good Morning, friends! Just a quick note before I head to the airport. I will be in RI and CT this week visiting parents and BFF (who has a 3 wk old- yay!). I probably won't be online much. We have many plans for hitting the beach, doing some gardening and canning, and lots of cuddle time with baby Lily.

Have a great week!


----------



## ernalala

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
The issues you are facing with DH are very interesting, as they touch on all kinds of aspects of family life and personal calling, etc. I can understand his POV and wanting to do something for humanity, or whatever you would want to call that. When you are part of a family with children, is your first responsibility to those children? I think so. Would that mean that you have the obligation to not put yourself in danger intentionally? Well... that is where things get tricky I guess. My grandfather was part of the resistance against the Nazis in "that county" in the Second World War and he sure put himself in a lot of danger. But he played a part in ensuring freedom for future generations, including his own children. If everyone had put protecting their own relative safety and their children first, and not looked father than their own back yard, who knows what the outcome of the war would have been. I am political myself, so these are things that are very interesting to me. However, if my (non existent) husband was eager to leave for Iraq, I wouldn't like it one bit!

One thing playing here may be a cultural aspect. Even though, by accustoming here, I pretty much got the hang of 'seize the day' and last-minute flexibility, for these kind of things I believe it needs as much in advance planning/thinking as possible!!! I dread for dh not to grasp this need for me to have things 'arranged' as totally as I do, and what I really need is his co-operation for getting everything arranged enough in advance for us 3 to have it as comfortable/easy as possible (so a lot of practicalities, things needing to bbe arranged, me performing tasks he was mostly doing before, and gettibng a hang of that new task load/routine together with my present one) in case he needs to leave. We should really plan this, because having only 1-3 days, these days are not meant for such stuff as 'at home arrangements' but for preparinging his 'duty' and saying goodbyes.

I guess this time I'll say ok, but ONLY if he cooperates as much as he can in the next two months to make arrangements regarding our life here in that situation or I (stress the I) won't survive here







. I guess I'll need to look into another thread when it actually would come to this point, to find moms who have experience with similar situations







.

I so hope it won't be Iraq or Afghanistan or Darfour or ... . But truth is, where people are most needy, help is most urgent, too! And if noone would want to do any relief work, what kind of world is this? So yes, from that point of view he MUST go







.

And, I was the one saying to myself 'I should at least TRY to go and live there, and do it NOW or I'll ALWAYS regret I never had the guts to do it' ))) So I know dh has this same thing about doing such a mission, so who am I to stop him every time it comes up, it will sure fire back at me if I would veto his 'chance'!

So as much courage as he has and needs for such a commitment, I'll need to find the courage to let it happen and deal with it, too .


----------



## ernalala

:


----------



## BaBaBa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ernalala* 
So as much courage as he has and needs for such a commitment, I'll need to find the courage to let it happen and deal with it, too .

You may also learn a lot about yourself and grow as a person and a mother. These sort of challenges are helpful in teaching us what we are really capable of.


----------



## ernalala

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
You may also learn a lot about yourself and grow as a person and a mother. These sort of challenges are helpful in teaching us what we are really capable of.

One time when he was abroad our car got stolen the first night, yippie







.
He says the real chance for deployment when registered is not even very high, yet always possible (and it would not apply beyond 2010). So my selfish little me is getting more relaxed about it







.


----------



## Maine Mama Doula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
You may also learn a lot about yourself and grow as a person and a mother. These sort of challenges are helpful in teaching us what we are really capable of.









: I totally agree - I haven't been there, but I find much more strength in myself to take care of my three little ones when my husband is unreachable. You just know what you have to do.


----------



## MittensKittens

We had a lovely Indian lunch made by another MDC mama today







:. She is over here for a long holiday, but I think she is headed back for India soon, unfortunately. It was really nice meeting someone else with similar views though







. And really strange to find several MDC mamas here







... of all places!


----------



## MittensKittens

Ernalala, I think it is very... what would the word be...? Flexible/noble/understanding of you to think about your DH's wish to do the mission like that. At least he knows that you are taking his dreams seriously, which must be a good place to be for him. How does he feel about being away from you and his sons for a long time? Actually, how long do these trips usually take? What about the rate of accidents/deaths among the relief workers?


----------



## BaBaBa

MMD, so how do we actually Read Your Blog?


----------



## MittensKittens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
MMD, so how do we actually Read Your Blog?

Yeah, I have seen "read my blog" smilies around and was wondering the same, since they are not clickable!


----------



## BaBaBa

Anyone watching the MJ tribute? We're TV free (














and I've tried watching it online but our internet is too slow.


----------



## BaBaBa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
Yeah, I have seen "read my blog" smilies around and was wondering the same, since they are not clickable!

Glad to know I'm not the only one who's been clicking the little thing in vain


----------



## Maine Mama Doula

Under the Contact Me section of My Profile you can find a link to somebody's homepage, i.e. blog. So long as it's not advertising! I already got warned for that one!







:


----------



## BaBaBa

Guess, where we're all headed right now...

Couldn't people put the web address in the siggy without making it an actual hyperlink, if bandwidth is the problem?


----------



## MittensKittens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
Guess, where we're all headed right now...

Couldn't people put the web address in the siggy without making it an actual hyperlink, if bandwidth is the problem?

Is that what it is about? I thought it was some sort of anti spamming attempt.


----------



## ernalala

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
Actually, how long do these trips usually take? What about the rate of accidents/deaths among the relief workers?

To be honest, no part of me even wants to think about this and I won't look into numbers either! Normally 1-2-3 months, could be extended, I think.
Of course he would be devastated to be away from us, especially under hard circumstances. But he'll only really know when it'd actually happen, too.


----------



## rainbowmoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
Is that what it is about? I thought it was some sort of anti spamming attempt.

actually I think it's because too many blogs are monetized. it's hard to regulate it with out checking each and every signature.


----------



## MittensKittens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ernalala* 
To be honest, no part of me even wants to think about this and I won't look into numbers either! Normally 1-2-3 months, could be extended, I think.
Of course he would be devastated to be away from us, especially under hard circumstances. But he'll only really know when it'd actually happen, too.


----------



## MittensKittens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainbowmoon* 
actually I think it's because too many blogs are monetized. it's hard to regulate it with out checking each and every signature.

That makes perfect sense. I am not sure how much the average blogger makes though, the "blogosphere" is not something I am familiar with at all. I actually thought about trying to make some money blogging, but with the amount of blogs out there I think it must be really hard. I think I read that a new blog is started every second! You can find everything and anything on the net so I am sure whatever Niche you think of already exists.


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Hello!! I've been missing for about 2 days







I missed being here







I've been coming home from work and doing a workout. After my workout, I relax for a bit (like 10 min) and head to bed. So how's everyone?


----------



## Maine Mama Doula

Good! I joined my local YMCA and I'm doing the Couch to 5K program right now. What's awesome about the Y is that they have "prime time care" and watch all three of my little ones while DH and I work out! It's still hard to find the time because I either have to go in at 5:30 in the morning w/out the kids before work (no prime time then) or go at 6pm when I get home, waiting to eat dinner until later.


----------



## ithappened

hey everyone! I am back from my two week vacation visiting my parents, we had my baby shower and I just got back home yesterday. I found out today we're having a boy! I am equally excited as I am terrified since everyone tells me boys are much harder then girls. . .


----------



## ~PurityLake~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ithappened* 
I found out today we're having a boy! I am equally excited as I am terrified since everyone tells me boys are much harder then girls. . .

I wouldn't know which one is harder, since I only have girls so I have nothing to compare them to. However, they are both difficult in their own ways since their personalities are so unique. Seriously, gender is such a non issue until puberty, and that is such a long way away.


----------



## AutumnAir

Hi everyone!

Wow this thread is so long already. I read the first 10 pages, but need to go to bed and wanted to post before I forgot! I'll go back and read the rest tomorrow to catch up with everyone.

I'm Lisa. I'm 30 and a SAHM for the moment. DH is 42 and an EFL teacher trainer (which is what i was pre-DD and how we met). We used to live in the Czech Republic but have just recently moved to the UK - ********* to be precise. Quite a change, but it was necessary! I haven't had the chance to make any friends here yet, though hoping to soon. (Though I have to say ********* doesn't seem very 'crunchy' - they don't even have a LLL [I'm actually considering training to be a leader, but have only ever attended one meeting because there was no LLL in Prague either...] )

DD is 1.5 and spirited, so I don't get a lot of sleep or time to read MDC, let alone actually write posts! She's incredibly cute, obviously! and starting to talk recently - my current favourite word is 'booooots'







:

Right, really have to get to bed now, but looking forward to getting to know all of you


----------



## rainbowmoon

Congrats ithappened!

my girl has definitely been easier than my boy. but she was also the 2nd child too. now wait until they are teens and ask me again!


----------



## MittensKittens

AutumnAir, great to see you here







. How are you adapting to *********? That sounds like quite a change! Are you a member of the baby wearer? I remember seeing some people based in ********* there. Perhaps there is a baby wearing group where you might make some friends with crunchy moms?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ithappened* 
hey everyone! I am back from my two week vacation visiting my parents, we had my baby shower and I just got back home yesterday. I found out today we're having a boy! I am equally excited as I am terrified since everyone tells me boys are much harder then girls. . .

Congrats!!! AND in my limited experience (I have one girl and one boy), MY boy is much easier in some ways. While he cries much more in response to things like bumping his head (he is crawling now, so thinks like that happen!), he is also much easier to soothe and he smilies All The Time. My DD was "lazy" for a long time, and my son is much more active. But he seems to be emotionally easier, ifykwim. Are you thinking the kind of birth you are having?


----------



## MittensKittens

I wanted to ask how you mamas who live far away from any family celebrate your DC's birthdays? DD is going to be three in August and I want to make it special.


----------



## AutumnAir

Hey MK! Good to 'see' you!

Yeah, *********'s okay - definitely a big change. I'll definitely check out the babywearer and see if there's a local group - that would be great. Plus I might finally find someone who can show me how to use my lovely wrap properly after having it for over a year!

Can't help you a lot with the birthday thing. I have 'birthday issues' as you probably know, so definitely wasn't going to make a big thing out of the day. And DD was only 1 so not really aware of what was going on anyway. We had a couple of friends round for tea and cake in the afternoon - I made her cake myself! - and did hand and foot prints with poster paints and took video of it. We posted a hand/foot print art to each of DD's grandparents and kept a couple for ourselves - I'm thinking of making it a 'tradition'.

HTH

I'm off now to try driving our new car to the local supermarket to pick up groceries. See you all later!


----------



## MittensKittens

double post


----------



## MittensKittens

Yay! I found a new apartment today! It is a two bedroom in a nice area, and I think we will enjoy living there. The rent is a bit cheaper, but some of the bills are more expensive, so we will end up paying the same. I am a bit sad to leave the place Sasha was born, but I am not sad to leave a place where half the wooden floor has come undone - it is not safe for my children. Have you any experience with this, AutumnAir? I feel kind of bad just evacuating all my stuff and then calling the landlady to inform her I have moved and my lawyer will send her the key. BUT those who rent are totally unprotected where I am, and if I don't move out all our stuff, I risk her kidnapping it! My first responsibility is protecting my family, not being correct towards a person that has not in the least been correct towards me, right?

How old is your DD now, Lisa?


----------



## Maine Mama Doula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ithappened* 
hey everyone! I am back from my two week vacation visiting my parents, we had my baby shower and I just got back home yesterday. I found out today we're having a boy! I am equally excited as I am terrified since everyone tells me boys are much harder then girls. . .

I think it definitely depends on the child. I though boys were harder after I had DS, but then I had DD2









Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
I am not sad to leave a place where half the wooden floor has come undone - it is not safe for my children.

We just replaced our floors because the kids were getting splinters. I don't rent and it was a BIG expense, but they look nice


----------



## ernalala

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
I wanted to ask how you mamas who live far away from any family celebrate your DC's birthdays? DD is going to be three in August and I want to make it special.

I always have their bd parties for a bunch of neighbourhood children, cosy at home party with home made snacks, decorations, free play, some games (if it works out lol), birthday cake with candles, and small presents for everyone. I invite the ones that are or probably would be (at 2 you do not know yet  their play mates, and some other similar age kids, too. I mean, I made sure to have some same age-range kids, but would also invite the older kids they had been playing with already. With ds1 I started this 'tradition' at 2 (tbh, he was still a bit little for it, but vERY excited too







) and then for ds2, at 3. Now, kids here usually get excited because it's not really local tradition. Otoh, it once happened only 2 came instead of 8 because ppl do not have the habit to inform about their (not) coming. Also, parents who are more comfortable to stay around can do so. It's quite some organisation, though! Some apply the rule: invite as many kids as your child's age to keep it manageable.
A playhouse is always a succes, skippy ball, also hide-and-seek, egg-hunt type of game, pass-the package,...

Only, if you will move you won't know any neighbourhood kids yet...?


----------



## rainbowmoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
I wanted to ask how you mamas who live far away from any family celebrate your DC's birthdays? DD is going to be three in August and I want to make it special.

we have always lived far away from family so we just do a small party at home (usually eat cake and open presents for breakfast) then usually go out to eat/do some fun outing later in the day.


----------



## ithappened

Hi Everyone!

I woke up at 6am this morning unable to go back to sleep. I think its a combination of pregnancy and jet lag from visiting my parents 14 hours away.

Anyhow, I found out that my dad has to have surgery next month on his neck, which means they won't be able to come visit us as planned







I am hoping to go back to see them again in September, but flying at 20 weeks was hard enough, I am debating how much I will be thinking its a good idea come 29 weeks when I have to get on a plane again and am stuck with the same guy in front of me who for the entire flight had his seat reclined.







:

I think I am having some sort of first-time-mom panic these days, I have a lot of fear and insecurity that this is the right thing and I am terrified that the baby will hate us or be a monster and ruin our marriage.







I don't know where its coming from, as I have really no idea about kids, but maybe that is a problem- My only exposure to kids is a 6yr old who has had so many nannies quit on him, you'd think he had a nanny of the week club. They all say he's the worst/hardest kid they have ever seen- - so that doesn't help my fear much. .









ok, sorry, that was babbling and long, I am off for coffee.


----------



## MittensKittens

Sorry you are feeling down, ithappened! I am sure that this happened to all of us while pregnant! Everything will be just fine! Sorry about your dad too, what kind of surgery is he having? Oh, I also hate flying while pregnant, especially with large suitcases. It sucks when people don't think about others. I would just have asked him to un-recline his seat!







:

We went and signed the new lease contract. The landlady seems like a bit of a clean freak which I am a bit worried about, because I am not a clean freak. DD loves the place though, and it is a lot better for a family than the place we are in now. I have already started doing the pre-move declutter. I hate moving but I will try and see the positive side, and use the opportunity to get rid of things that we don't need or love. I am also a little sad to leave the home my son was born in.

Kaya's birthday will be at home, I guess. We can do some fun stuff during the day and invite some people, and perhaps go for a picnic somewhere.


----------



## AutumnAir

*ithappened* -







Sorry you had a bad night. And sorry to hear your dad needs surgery - I hope it goes smoothly for him. How long is the flight to go see your folks?

I think everyone has those doubts and fears in the run-up to having a baby - I know I sure did! Not all kids are difficult - most are reasonably easy, though the adjustment is always going to be a challenge









*MK* - I don't really have any experience with the situation you're describing, but from what you say it sounds like you're making the right decision, and honestly I wouldn't feel a moment of guilt over it. If she's not prepared to fix the problem and would be willing to hold your stuff hostage then she doesn't really deserve a lot of consideration, IMHO!

Glad you've found a new place already. I hate moving too; we de-cluttered a LOT before we moved , and have since had to do even more paring down, as we just haven't got enough room for all our stuff here. We have to give away most of DD's toys, which I"m kind of sad about though she does have far too many!

When's the birthday coming up? Sounds like fun


----------



## borbonmamma

Hola









My name is Lorna, horrible name I know but I don't another name, well I do but it's just as a ugly. I'm 31 years old, SAHM to three kids (see siggy), I decided to stay at home after Riccardito was born, but I want to go back to work, I have those crazy thoughr running thourgh my little head. I was (well am) I dentist, I dreamt that I had a patient the other day LOL that's how desperate I am...

Let's see what else, oh yes I live in Mexico City, Love it. Won't change it, I call this place my home rather than my own country, Chile. They send me to a boarding school here when I was 15, fell in love with Mexico and it's people, mind you, I married a Mexican









Quote:

I wanted to ask how you mamas who live far away from any family celebrate your DC's birthdays? DD is going to be three in August and I want to make it special.
My family is the one that is far away, DH's family is here though so we celebrate it with them. We usually celebrate the twins and DS2 birthdays together, so we make a party lol
DH's family is big with parties.

DH took Leonor and her girlfriends to Six Flags to celebrate the end of the school year, it's finally ending this tuesday but as always Leonardo the party pooper preferred to stay at home, bored







I'm turturing him with it, I think he hates me right now...


----------



## simplespirit

Hi


----------



## 106657

Hello mamas. I am back. I have been so busy with the summer activities in our town, and building a house that I haven't been on the computer at all. I hope everyone is ok. I am going to get back on tonight and get all caught up.


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Just stopping by to say hello & that I hope everyone is doing well. I am relaxing after a six day work week . It's been sunny the past few days. We've had a lot of rain for about two weeks, so the sunshine is definitely helping to pick up the smiles.







It's finally great to have some sunshine.







:


----------



## rainbowmoon

Hope everyone is having a good weekend! We have had a relaxing one and gearing up for a busy week ahead. The weather has been gorgeous here in New England! We picked raspberries yesterday!









Also, we are still on the search for a place to live. It's not pressing, but I hate being in constant limbo about our living situation and when we will be moving! ackkk! We are checking out another place tomorrow. Though we are not yet sure if they will allow us to bring our flock of chickens, so we'll see. Keep your fingers crossed mamas!


----------



## MittensKittens

Redveg, welcome back! I missed you!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainbowmoon* 
Hope everyone is having a good weekend! We have had a relaxing one and gearing up for a busy week ahead. The weather has been gorgeous here in New England! We picked raspberries yesterday!









Also, we are still on the search for a place to live. It's not pressing, but I hate being in constant limbo about our living situation and when we will be moving! ackkk! We are checking out another place tomorrow. Though we are not yet sure if they will allow us to bring our flock of chickens, so we'll see. Keep your fingers crossed mamas!

Good luck! I'm in the process of moving as well right now, and it is stressful. I hope you find somewhere great for your family and your flock of chickens! How many chickens do you have?


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainbowmoon* 
Hope everyone is having a good weekend! We have had a relaxing one and gearing up for a busy week ahead. The weather has been gorgeous here in New England! We picked raspberries yesterday!









Also, we are still on the search for a place to live. It's not pressing, but I hate being in constant limbo about our living situation and when we will be moving! ackkk! We are checking out another place tomorrow. Though we are not yet sure if they will allow us to bring our flock of chickens, so we'll see. Keep your fingers crossed mamas!


Not a mama, but keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redveg* 
Hello mamas. I am back. I have been so busy with the summer activities in our town, and building a house that I haven't been on the computer at all. I hope everyone is ok. I am going to get back on tonight and get all caught up.


Welcome back!


----------



## MittensKittens

Oh, redveg... 38 pages - you will never catch up


----------



## MittensKittens

Do any of you have ideas/recipes for cakes that do not involve sugar? Ideally, I'd like to avoid maple syrup as well because it is so expensive.


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
Do any of you have ideas/recipes for cakes that do not involve sugar? Ideally, I'd like to avoid maple syrup as well because it is so expensive.


I don't think I do, unfortunately. I'm now craving some cake


----------



## MittensKittens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cupcakeladybug* 

I don't think I do, unfortunately. I'm now craving some cake










Yay, another cake craver! I am a real baker, and I love sweet stuff. I have decided our family should try going totally sugarless for a while though. It is gonna be hard because of the baking, unless I find something to replace sugar with. I can do honey, but haven't tried it as a sugar sub. Apparently concentrated applesauce is an option too!


----------



## Maine Mama Doula

Hi new mamas and returning mamas! I too had a wonderful weekend in New England. DD swam in a pool today with a little floatie life vest and did not want to get out. She's a natural!







:


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
Yay, another cake craver! I am a real baker, and I love sweet stuff. I have decided our family should try going totally sugarless for a while though. It is gonna be hard because of the baking, unless I find something to replace sugar with. I can do honey, but haven't tried it as a sugar sub. Apparently concentrated applesauce is an option too!


I love chocolate cake.... yummy!







Going sugarless would be amazing. I never heard of using concentrated applesauce as an option before. I need to go through my cookbook soon. If I find I any sugarless recipes, I will PM you them.


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maine Mama Doula* 
Hi new mamas and returning mamas! I too had a wonderful weekend in New England. DD swam in a pool today with a little floatie life vest and did not want to get out. She's a natural!








:


Glad that you had a wonderful weekend! That's so great about your DD!







:


----------



## rainbowmoon

I have been wanting to try replacing sugar with xylitol in baking. Has anyone tried it? I use honey and maple syrup a lot!


----------



## Geigerin

Good Evening! I'm back home after my own lovely week in New England. Went kayaking yesterday through audobon land, canned some blueberry jam, saw the most amazing rainbow dipping right into the ocean, had some fresh seafood, spent time with friends and parents. It was a great week.

Now, I want to move back home. This happens every time I go back out for a visit. DH doesn't understand and thinks I'm being mean about where we live now (he's from here). The thing is, the winters are long and miserable, summers hot and humid. We have no hills, few trees, and all of our air and water is polluted. (I wouldn't word it that way to DH, of course.) Not that back home is Utopia...I'm just terribly homesick and want to raise our kids in a better place than this. I was fortunate to grow up in an amazing place and took it for granted when I left...

Anyway, I will try to do some reading and catching-up. Looks like there are some new ladies on here. And I don't see some of my other pals. Where is everyone right now?


----------



## rainbowmoon

What part of New England are you from?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Geigerin* 
Good Evening! I'm back home after my own lovely week in New England. Went kayaking yesterday through audobon land, canned some blueberry jam, saw the most amazing rainbow dipping right into the ocean, had some fresh seafood, spent time with friends and parents. It was a great week.

Now, I want to move back home. This happens every time I go back out for a visit. DH doesn't understand and thinks I'm being mean about where we live now (he's from here). The thing is, the winters are long and miserable, summers hot and humid. We have no hills, few trees, and all of our air and water is polluted. (I wouldn't word it that way to DH, of course.) Not that back home is Utopia...I'm just terribly homesick and want to raise our kids in a better place than this. I was fortunate to grow up in an amazing place and took it for granted when I left...

Anyway, I will try to do some reading and catching-up. Looks like there are some new ladies on here. And I don't see some of my other pals. Where is everyone right now?


----------



## MittensKittens

I have just been participating in a thread about homebirth on a forum from my country of residence. Just wanted to check in here to see there are indeed gentle, non judging, self informing mamas waiting on MDC. The first comment was "so if you homebirth you must be one of those crazy Americans who holds their baby all the time and doesn't vaccinate."

Well, if you want to put it like that, YEP, that's me














.

How about you? Do any of you participate in mainstream forums?


----------



## ernalala

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
I have just been participating in a thread about homebirth on a forum from my country of residence. Just wanted to check in here to see there are indeed gentle, non judging, self informing mamas waiting on MDC. The first comment was "so if you homebirth you must be one of those crazy Americans who holds their baby all the time and doesn't vaccinate."

Well, if you want to put it like that, YEP, that's me














.

How about you? Do any of you participate in mainstream forums?

Nope! I did when I was pregnant, and happened to find a very nice group of pregnant mama's, all very different people, ages and styles but fun, but AFTER I delivered I sort of didn't go to these forums much anymore. It was too far from my own experience. Parenting differences became much more clear. having pregnancy in common was one thing, but in our parenting ways there wasn't that much recognition from my point of view. I found some breastfeeding groups where I did feel 'at home' and then, by chance, MDC.

I always wished for HB for my kids, or 'alternative' birthing ways but in this country I just didn't see how







etc. Would never have considered UCB (tbh, thought this only happened in emergenciers, not by choice







) , am just too scared for that, lol, and with ds1, even if it would've been 'planned' at home, HB wouldn't have been reality after all. But I won't judge other people by their well considered, maybe different, choices! No way. (unless, well maybe bottle feeding by choice and such, but always just inside my head







and never by remarks or criticism). And I sure made choices that I could've done differently, or at least wished some things to have been differently but I won't mourn over that now.


----------



## MittensKittens

Yeah, before I became a mom I could never have imagined how judgy and competitive parenting can be! I am not enough of a hypocrite to claim I am not like that myself on occasions, particularly when it comes to hitting and elective formula feeding. I love that statement from your siggy (if it is still there







) about becoming a better person by not trying to be perfect. Perfectionism has got in my way over the years, and I am trying hard to let it go.


----------



## 106657

Good morning mamas. I am off and running early this morning to drop my DD's off at their volunteer jobs. This weekend our town had it's Old Home Day , which was nice but a bit too long. It's funny to see that many people in town at one time. It is starting to feel like summer here. We have had non-stop rain and cool temps until 3 or 4 days ago. My garden has had plenty of rain, no sun and Fall is right around the corner!

I hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## simplespirit

Good Morning!


----------



## Geigerin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainbowmoon* 
What part of New England are you from?

Rhode Island. Specifically, South County, not far from the University of Rhode Island. Have you been there?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
I have just been participating in a thread about homebirth on a forum from my country of residence. Just wanted to check in here to see there are indeed gentle, non judging, self informing mamas waiting on MDC. The first comment was "so if you homebirth you must be one of those crazy Americans who holds their baby all the time and doesn't vaccinate."

Well, if you want to put it like that, YEP, that's me














.

How about you? Do any of you participate in mainstream forums?

I used to go to another forum when wedding planning (the first time I was engaged-we never made it down the aisle). That same site had a baby forum, and I found the women there down right mean, so I stopped going. MDC has been a completely different experience.

As far as being judged, friends and family IRL have only expressed concern for my care and safety with a homebirth. I promised mom and DH we would have a back-up physician for an emergency, and they're happy with that. I was just out visiting my BFF from high school, and she had a conventional birth with pitocin and epidural. She's happy with her experience and thinks I'm nuts(especially when I told her we will cloth diaper). But it was all in jest and love because she knows me and respects my choices.

Most of my friends and family IRL are more mainstream and think I'm a total hippie chick. But they respect and love me for it. I just think it's easier to be mean/judgmental when you don't really *know* the other folks online.


----------



## Geigerin

Welcome to the new faces on here! Borbonmamma, AutumnAir, and SimpleSpirit. You're all new from the past week, right?

Nice to meet you!









*ItHappened*- Congratulations! I don't know anything about boys or girls. Have heard boys are harder as little ones but girls are more difficult as teenagers. Maybe it's a trade-off.









I can't believe you're doing all of that traveling. I had two 2-hour flights with m/s and thought I don't want to travel again while pregnant. Kudos to you!

Sorry if I'm missing other stories in here...just too much catching up to do.

Have a great day! Talk with everyone later.


----------



## Maine Mama Doula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
How about you? Do any of you participate in mainstream forums?

No way - I think it would just be a waste of time. I do participate on other forums though, one for doulas and one for SCUBA divers. I am part of a local mom's group whos views differ, but it doesn't interfere with our ability to get along.


----------



## Geigerin

Where's *Mimi* and *BaBaBa*? I miss you! Come back!


----------



## ~kitnkaboodle~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
I have just been participating in a thread about homebirth on a forum from my country of residence. Just wanted to check in here to see there are indeed gentle, non judging, self informing mamas waiting on MDC. The first comment was "so if you homebirth you must be one of those crazy Americans who holds their baby all the time and doesn't vaccinate."

Well, if you want to put it like that, YEP, that's me














.

How about you? Do any of you participate in mainstream forums?


I do sometimes but not often because most of the time the people don't agree with my views and I don't agree with their morals. I co-sleep sometimes, I carry my baby and apparently doing that spoils him so I don't really talk on mainstream parenting sites but sometimes I do.


----------



## rainbowmoon

Geigerin- I have never been to RI! I would love to visit there though one day while we are still here on the east coast! Any must see recommendations from a native?

MittensKittens- I don't go to mainstream boards..MDC is the main one. I do visit a few other boards specific to certain topics- vegetarian, grief, crocheting and a couple of others I know i am forgetting..

We looked at another rental house tonight. Wasn't the right place. This was the second one this week! The house was very cute but the yard was not big enough. Also a bit too suburban. I think I need to start thinking more positive! The problem is we have 3 cats and a flock of chickens so it limits us just a bit! Though weirdly enough the chickens aren't the problem. Finding somewhere mold and carper free and well insulated is proving difficult. We have a few more houses to check out..keeping my fingers crossed!







:


----------



## ~kitnkaboodle~

Rainbowmoon- Fingers crossed for you... Its always tough house hunting. I think that's my least fave part about moving lol is finding the right place.


----------



## Geigerin

Rainbowmoon- Good luck with house hunting! Hopefully, you'll find just what you need, soon.

As far as a trip to RI, I have plenty of recommendations. If you plan a trip down that way, let me know, and I'll give you a good list of must-see spots. (It would be a long list, so I won't post it here...lol)


----------



## ithappened

*Geigerin*- I was on a more traditional (but didn't call themselves that) board when we were planning our elopement then I went to their moms section and had a really terrible experience with this snarky troller who would PM me nasty emails, then snark on all my post! So I finally looked for somewhere new, came to MDC, didn't look back!

Sorry I have been MIA everyone, I am having a sort of rough time at the moment, my dad is having a lot of medical problems and my grandmothers heart is failing and I'm feeling pretty 'on my own' in this country in terms of my pregnancy and desire to have a HB. . . I can't find a midwife who isn't flaky and its look like the hospital is my only option :sad

I just don't want to bring the posts down, but I am lurking









On a more upbeat note, does anyone have a favorite recipe which you can make with mostly canned or non-refrigerated food? I am getting sick of spaghetti and ramen.


----------



## MittensKittens

How about a birth center? How about UC? Sorry you can't find a midwife you like!

You can make penne arrabiata with canned tomatos (you know, the Italian, pelatti), some garlic and some salt and pepper. It tastes pretty good too! How about pasta with pesto? Mexican wraps of all kinds?


----------



## 106657

Morning mamas. Today is another beautiful day. Going to spend as much time as possible on the porch. Tonight we are having a Harry Potter Marathon, watching all the movies to get ready for the new movie opening tomorrow night.

ithappened, sorry to hear about your dad and grandma. I hope they feel better soon.


----------



## BaBaBa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Geigerin* 
Where's *Mimi* and *BaBaBa*? I miss you! Come back!

Hi! I'm here. Thank you so much for asking







I have been lurking just not feeling up to posting. Please forgive my rudeness.

I've just been in a bit of a funk, withdrawn and such...

The first anniversary of my mother's death came and passed and it brought with it the reliving of some of the experiences and revisiting some old emotions. Especially since DD is doing her swim classes right now at the same time she was last year. Every day as I drove to the pool I couldn't help but feel I was reliving the experience of my mum's last days.

Anyhow that seems to have passed.

DH is home for a bit and we're trying to have as much of a vacation at home as we can. We've been to the rodeo, DH is taking DD to the rest of swim class, we 're eating lots of DH's great cooking and we have the fireworks festival on the weekend.

Hi to everyone new and returning, especially redveg. I thought you'd left us for good!

As for Mimi, I haven't been in touch with her but I suspect she's basking in her DH's new working from home situation.

I'll try harder to keep in touch.


----------



## rainbowmoon

ithappened- sorry to hear about the tough times hitting your family.









As for the house hunt. Overnight it seems we suddenly have 4 more prospects on our plate.







Honestly, I'm soooo sick of looking though!


----------



## Geigerin

ItHappened- I'm sorry about your father and grandmother. I can't imagine going through that while so far away from the family.

BaBaBa- I'm glad to see you're here! I didn't know your mother had passed, and I'm sorry to hear that. I can imagine this is a tough time of year for you, now.

Sounds like you're having a good vacation, so keep enjoying the time with your DH!

It's silly for me to come back from my own vacation and demand everyone return to the forum with me.









Tonight is our first meeting with a midwife. Yay! I don't have any of my questions together. Tried to do it last night, but was too sleepy.

I also almost puked this morning. I was just trying to clear my throat and kept gagging. I didn't feel sick, but for whatever reason I have a really strong gag reflex now...lol TMI, but I'm totally psyched about every symptom...maybe I should save that for my DDC.









Hope everyone is having a good day and managing to fight the blues.







:


----------



## BaBaBa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainbowmoon* 
i
As for the house hunt. Overnight it seems we suddenly have 4 more prospects on our plate.







Honestly, I'm soooo sick of looking though!









:


----------



## BaBaBa

Geigerin







You are the sweetest thing!








You always come across so upbeat and optimist. Your posts are always an instant pick-me-up









Good luck with the midwife meeting. I remember meeting mine for the first time. I wasn't thrilled. Actually I was disappointed. I wanted the 'cool' midwife at the clinic not the quiet, reserved, serious one but oh, how wrong I was. She turned out to be exactly what I needed. I am so thankful for her unbending support and keeping me true to my beliefs and desires when I was vulnerable.

Happy to hear you're feeling... sick?







:

Well, you know what I mean


----------



## ~PurityLake~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 

I've just been in a bit of a funk, withdrawn and such...

The first anniversary of my mother's death came and passed and it brought with it the reliving of some of the experiences and revisiting some old emotions. Especially since DD is doing her swim classes right now at the same time she was last year. Every day as I drove to the pool I couldn't help but feel I was reliving the experience of my mum's last days.

Anyhow that seems to have passed.

I'm sorry, bababa.









It makes the complaint I was going to make seem so trivial. Yesterday was my 35th birthday. Not only did my husband completely forget and has not yet made up for that (and probably never will), but my own mother didn't even call me.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Geigerin* 
Hope everyone is having a good day and managing to fight the blues.







:

Thanks.


----------



## BaBaBa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Purity♥Lake~* 
I'm sorry, bababa.









It makes the complaint I was going to make seem so trivial. Yesterday was my 35th birthday. Not only did my husband completely forget and has not yet made up for that (and probably never will), but my own mother didn't even call me.










Oh I don't think that's trivial at all!








You have every right to be hurt. I'm pretty sure both my parents have forgotten my birthday in the past. But we are 'that' kind of family and I accept it.
Is it usual of your husband to forget important dates or do you think it was an honest mistake? Thankfully my DH is very good about those things, much better than I am. His birthday is next month and I already marked the wrong date on the calendar








You might just have to remind him in future weeks and days in advance and make your expectations clear. You shouldn't have to and it's no fun but with some people it's the only way to get what you want.

I know it's belated, but ...







:


----------



## ~PurityLake~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
Is it usual of your husband to forget important dates or do you think it was an honest mistake?

No, and in fact he mentioned it on Friday that my birthday was coming up, but he forgot the day of and never did anything for me. But then again, on our anniversary (he did take me to a movie) the card he bought was a lame humor card. I'm sure 'he' thought it was a funny card, but I felt slightly insulted and a little hurt. It was some reference to him thinking of me vacuuming naked, nothing about how he feels about me, as a person.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
You might just have to remind him in future weeks and days in advance and make your expectations clear. You shouldn't have to and it's no fun but with some people it's the only way to get what you want.


My only expectations are that he say happy birthday to me, actually look me in the eye when to say 'I love you' and for him to honestly tell me he cares about me. I don't like parties or crowds, so I don't even need a dinner or chocolate or flowers or any of the other so called normal 'gifts'. I just want him to make me feel important by telling me he has some fond feelings for me. However, he has never, and likely never will, be comfortable expressing his emotions, if he has any in there.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
I know it's belated, but ...







:

thanks.


----------



## rainbowmoon

BaBaBa-I'm so sorry to hear about your Mother!


----------



## ithappened

*~Purity♥Lake~* if its any condolence my DH sucked at holidays and birthday etc for the first 2-3 years we were together. .

For my first birthday together - - he got me, a vibrator. Yes, a vibrator. I have no idea why to this day. The weirdest part was it was out of the box and eventually I asked him if it had been used or why he got it for me, turns out he 'just liked the color'







I was so annoyed by the gift I think I threw it out just because I felt like it had bad energy







and well, I already had a vibrator









The following year he forgot completely it was my birthday. Then finally after almost 2 years of dating, many guilt trips and crying about how important holidays are to me, he started to do things when he realized how important it was to me.

The last few years have been a major improvement, probably because he knows if they aren't I'll be upset for days following







: he learns, slowly









As for birthdays in general, I spent the last 3 totally alone on my birthday and usually celebrating by myself, my parents also forgot the last two years to call.. .

maybe we need a crappy birthday/holiday tribe?


----------



## Geigerin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
Geigerin







You are the sweetest thing!







You always come across so upbeat and optimist. Your posts are always an instant pick-me-up









Good luck with the midwife meeting. I remember meeting mine for the first time. I wasn't thrilled. Actually I was disappointed. I wanted the 'cool' midwife at the clinic not the quiet, reserved, serious one but oh, how wrong I was. She turned out to be exactly what I needed. I am so thankful for her unbending support and keeping me true to my beliefs and desires when I was vulnerable.

Happy to hear you're feeling... sick?







:

Well, you know what I mean









Aw, shucks...thanks!







The meeting with the midwife went well. I really liked her. DH is luke warm, but he never likes anyone/anything new at first. I'll give him some time. We're meeting another one tomorrow, so he'll have someone to compare.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Purity♥Lake~* 
I'm sorry, bababa.









It makes the complaint I was going to make seem so trivial. Yesterday was my 35th birthday. Not only did my husband completely forget and has not yet made up for that (and probably never will), but my own mother didn't even call me.









Thanks.









That sucks. It's not a small complaint, especially coming from Mom. (I always expect more of mom than DH...is that bad?) My Mom forgot once, and it was when I was living abroad and really needed birthday wishes. However, I forgot hers once a few years ago. I think that kind of thing happens from time to time. This is easy if you don't have a calendar you use every day, too.

I agree with the PP that suggested dropping hints regularly before your birthday and making it clear what you want. In fact, this past b-day, I woke up and looked at DH saying, "hey! It's my birthday!" Your DH will eventually learn. My Dad got my Mom a vacuum for their first anniversary. I was 9 yo and still remember it well. To this day, Dad knows exactly what Mom wants for every holiday. There's no surprise, but at least the expectations are clear. DH and I follow suit with that and always know what we're getting for holidays. Makes things easier for both of us, if a little less romantic.

Still doesn't make it okay, but maybe that helps. Happy Belated Birthday! May you have a great year that makes up for the crummy day.









ItHappened, that vibrator story is hilarious! Don't you wonder what guys are thinking sometimes? They mean well, I'm sure...


----------



## ~PurityLake~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Geigerin* 








That sucks. It's not a small complaint, especially coming from Mom. (I always expect more of mom than DH...is that bad?) My Mom forgot once, and it was when I was living abroad and really needed birthday wishes. However, I forgot hers once a few years ago. I think that kind of thing happens from time to time. This is easy if you don't have a calendar you use every day, too.

I agree with the PP that suggested dropping hints regularly before your birthday and making it clear what you want. In fact, this past b-day, I woke up and looked at DH saying, "hey! It's my birthday!" Your DH will eventually learn. My Dad got my Mom a vacuum for their first anniversary. I was 9 yo and still remember it well. To this day, Dad knows exactly what Mom wants for every holiday. There's no surprise, but at least the expectations are clear. DH and I follow suit with that and always know what we're getting for holidays. Makes things easier for both of us, if a little less romantic.

Still doesn't make it okay, but maybe that helps. Happy Belated Birthday! May you have a great year that makes up for the crummy day.










For what it's worth, my mom didn't forget. She just didn't feel a need to call me that day. My parents dropped by for a visit today. My step dad had said happy birthday to me via face book instant message when I logged on my birthday morning. When they came to visit, I said thank you to him. About an hour later, my mom said, oh, by the way, happy birthday,







then carried on talking about herself. She is a Dragon Aries and has always been a bit overly self - involved. You'd think I'd get used to it eventually.

My husband decided tonight he's taking us all out to dinner as a late birthday celebration for me. I've always made it clear to my husband, and my mom, and anyone else who asks what I want on my birthdays. It's never been a secret. I think a lot of it has to do with the fact that my mom thinks buying me something is the only way to show one cares, and since I've told her I really don't want her to buy me anything, that I just want her to think of me, tell me she loves me and spend some time with me, she feels it's still not enough, so foregoes just about all of it. All or nothing, i guess. My husband, I don't know, he just can't be emotional. It's just who he is, which is very much different than who I am. We are about as opposite as any couple could be.







.


----------



## ~PurityLake~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ithappened* 
*~Purity♥Lake~* if its any condolence my DH sucked at holidays and birthday etc for the first 2-3 years we were together.

For my first birthday together - - he got me, a vibrator. Yes, a vibrator. I have no idea why to this day. The weirdest part was it was out of the box and eventually I asked him if it had been used or why he got it for me, turns out he 'just liked the color'







I was so annoyed by the gift I think I threw it out just because I felt like it had bad energy







and well, I already had a vibrator

















:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ithappened* 
The following year he forgot completely it was my birthday. Then finally after almost 2 years of dating, many guilt trips and crying about how important holidays are to me, he started to do things when he realized how important it was to me.

The last few years have been a major improvement, probably because he knows if they aren't I'll be upset for days following







: he learns, slowly









As for birthdays in general, I spent the last 3 totally alone on my birthday and usually celebrating by myself, my parents also forgot the last two years to call.. .

maybe we need a crappy birthday/holiday tribe?

We've been married 4.5 years now. It's a second marriage for both of us. My first husband was always sentimental about my birthday, our anniversary, christmas, etc. We were together ~ 10 years total, married 9 years. No matter how much I told my first husband I wanted to talk, connect, spend time together, etc, he never failed to instead buy me flowers







:, candy







, stuffed animals







.







I think sometimes the giver gives to please themselves, not the recipient.


----------



## BaBaBa

A few years ago, DH gave me some fur mittens and scarf for my birthday. I opened the box and a little confused, asked, is that REAL fur? I've been vegetarian most of my life and DH has never known me to wear fur so I don't know what he was thinking. He clearly didn't know what he was thinking and immediately figured out the reason for my unenthusiastic response. He apologized profusely and was actually quite embarrassed at the 'stupidity' of his make. Well, it's the thought that counts I say and I'm not vehemently opposed to fur it's just something I would never wear. I still rib him about it even though he more than made up with it with a horse for Christmas a few weeks later.


----------



## Geigerin

Ha! These stories are cracking me up.









So, I have to share that while I was home visiting last week, I stayed a few days with my BFF and her DH. They were married last October and had their daughter at 34 weeks about a month ago (honeymoon baby). This is important information to have: New, inexperienced husband; Wife who just had a baby.

We're getting ready to go out to dinner, and BFF's DH looks at her and says, "Are you going to change?"

We both look at him like he's out of his mind.

Then, he says, "Oh! Are you wearing that?"


----------



## Geigerin

Good Morning, Friends! Where is everyone today?

We met another midwife last night. DH really liked her (so do I). I am just so happy he is supportive of this whole homebirth thing. It is so exciting!







:

We need to get this thread going again. So, some get-to-know-you questions.

*1. When and where did you meet your SO? How long have you been together? If you don't have a SO, do you have any good/funny dating stories?*

Bear remembers this better than I do. We met in January of 2006 and have been inseparable ever since. We were married in August of 2007. To this day, I have to think a second to remember the exact date of our Anniversary (the 11th). Dates are not my thing.









*2. Do you like to cook or bake? What's your favorite dish?*

I love to do both, but I hate the clean-up. I could bake cookies every day if someone would eat them.

*3. What is your least favorite chore?*

Least favorite chore is doing dishes (see above). My back hurts bending over the sink when I have to scrub big soup pots, and my hands get dry in the winter. It's just not fun.

*4. What is your favorite chore?*

I love to vacuum and clean the bathroom. I find both satisfying and love the product of the labor when I'm done.


----------



## 106657

Morning mamas.

BaBaBa, I am so sorry to hear about your mother.


----------



## 106657

I am going to answer the quesions when I get back from dropping my girls off this morning.

I hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## rainbowmoon

Good morning ladies!







Hope everyone is well in MDC land. Not much to report here. Just writing, writing, writing..Oh I bought a baby lemon tree this week. Yesterday the kids and I harvested about 20lbs of potatoes from our garden too!









Otherwise we have some more rental places to check out today..still haven't found the one. But we are finding better rentals now as the rental season begins (all the college kids are gone basically) so it's starting to look more promising. But [email protected] it is going to cost us nearly $4000 to move with all the deposits, first/last, uhaul,etc.! ackk!

*1. When and where did you meet your SO? How long have you been together? If you don't have a SO, do you have any good/funny dating stories?*

We met via an internet dating site. We basically started living together the day we met. We have been together almost a year.

*2. Do you like to cook or bake? What's your favorite dish?*

I used to but latley no..I find our kitchen too small currently. I like comfort foods and anything. I have also been vegetarian for 15 years so it must be meatless!

*3. What is your least favorite chore?*

cat box. 'nuff said!

*4. What is your favorite chore?*
I don't know that I actually have a favorite chore.







hmmm..I guess I like to vacuum the hardwood.

thought I would add a question if anyone wants to include it...(psst and add your own if you like!







)

*5. Where do you live? (General area) and what's your community like?*

I'm in western mass. It's a super crunchy progressive area. Our little town has everything I could want. We are hoping to move to a more rural place though.


----------



## MittensKittens

It has been so hot here, I am supposed to be moving and I am just not getting round to packing up. I hate moving. The location of the place we are leaving is fantastic, but I am happy we are moving on to an apartment with an extra bedroom.

I hope you are all OK? How are our resident pregnant mamas?







Indeed, it has been a bit quiet here recently, so good idea Geigerin!

*1. When and where did you meet your SO? How long have you been together? If you don't have a SO, do you have any good/funny dating stories?
*
No, can't help you in that department I am afraid!

*2. Do you like to cook or bake? What's your favorite dish?
*
Oh yes! I am basically cooking all day long when I can. Like most of the other mamas here I am a vegetarian. At the moment, I am trying to be totally sugarless for a while, for several reasons, most importantly dental issues and trying to see if it has a positive effect on my three year old. Like Geigerin, I hate cleaning up.

*3. What is your least favorite chore?
*
Washing up, don't ask me why because it is not really that bad!

*4. What is your favorite chore?
*

Anything with quick or immediate results.

*5. Where do you live? (General area) and what's your community like?
*

Serbia. It is a country that gives more freedom than the US or Europe in some ways, and less in other ways. Not many crunchy people here, though. People like interfering with others' lives on the surface, like strangers making comments about how the kids are or are not dressed. When you scratch the surface, they couldn't care less though. They are pretty laid back.

And another added bonus question-

*6. What is your big dream/what place would you really like to travel to?*

I would like to build my own, totally ecofriendly house, with my own hands (and a lil help from friends/paid workers







).


----------



## 106657

*1. When and where did you meet your SO? How long have you been together? If you don't have a SO, do you have any good/funny dating stories?*

I worked the midnight shift at a gas station and used to see him on his way home from work. We became friends, then started dating.

*2. Do you like to cook or bake? What's your favorite dish?*

I love to cook. I collect cook books and alter the recipes to fit my family. My self and my 2 DD's are veggie, my DH and DS are meat eaters. I am lucky that my family is willing to try anything. I don't have a favorite food, but like Mexican and Italian dishes.

*3. What is your least favorite chore?*

Laundry!

*4. What is your favorite chore?*
I don't have a favorite chore, but I don't mind the dishes. I find it easy to let my mind wander while standing at the sink smelling the lavender dish soap!

*5. Where do you live? (General area) and what's your community like?*

I am in New Hampshire, Lake Sunapee area. Small town, not too crunchy, but I am trying to change that. Rural living, love it!


----------



## 106657

I thought of a favorite chore, not really a chore, Gardening. I love getting in my garden every morning.


----------



## Geigerin

So jealous of the New England and Abroad ladies. I want to move sooooo badly.

*5. Where do you live? (General area) and what's your community like?
*

Currently, we're in Indianapolis. It is a large, sprawling, flat, hot and humid, and crime ridden city. There is a huge divide between the haves and have-nots. Air and water quality has to be some of the worst in the nation. Not crunchy except in very small pockets (I've met 5 crunchy mamas in a metro area of about 1 million people...lol).

Not everything is bad. We have the best Children's Museum I've ever seen, a good full-time orchestra, a good football team if you're a fan (not me- I'm a Pats fan), lots of shopping and access to good jobs, very affordable homes. About 10 minutes north of us is a town that is constantly ranked one of the best places to live in the US. They have good schools, resources, arts and culture, etc. However, still not crunchy. And no matter how well-off the town, not much you can do about air quality.

*6. What is your big dream/what place would you really like to travel to?*

My big dreams change all the time. I want to live near mountains and ocean in a rural setting where Bear can find work, and we can afford a home with some land. Not too much to ask, right?


----------



## Geigerin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redveg* 
I thought of a favorite chore, not really a chore, Gardening. I love getting in my garden every morning.

If only...I wish I liked gardening more. It's just too hot here.


----------



## Maine Mama Doula

Quote:

On a more upbeat note, does anyone have a favorite recipe which you can make with mostly canned or non-refrigerated food? I am getting sick of spaghetti and ramen.
Green bean casserole

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Purity♥Lake~* 
Yesterday was my 35th birthday. Not only did my husband completely forget and has not yet made up for that (and probably never will), but my own mother didn't even call me.









Happy belated birthday!!

*1. When and where did you meet your SO? How long have you been together? If you don't have a SO, do you have any good/funny dating stories?*

I met my DH when I was young and crazy. I used to be an exotic dancer. It's how I paid my way through undergraduate school. DH was the boss's son and a "bouncer". Neither one of us belonged there so we really hit it off, quit, got married, and had three children. Everything happens for a reason!

*2. Do you like to cook or bake? What's your favorite dish?*

I LOVE to cook, but I never have time except when I'm on maternity leave. I actually don't have a favorite dish because I'm always cooking from cookbooks and trying something new. DH made a really good crispy salmon recipe recently though.









*3. What is your least favorite chore?*

Dishes because they never end.

*4. What is your favorite chore?*

Organizing. I don't like to clean, but I could organize forever.


----------



## ~PurityLake~

*1. When and where did you meet your SO? How long have you been together? If you don't have a SO, do you have any good/funny dating stories?*
I met him in May 26th, 2004 right after I moved to Alaska from Wisconsin. We met in Wasilla for our first date.

*2. Do you like to cook or bake? What's your favorite dish?*
I don't particularly like it, but I do both. I don't have a favorite, but there are several I make more frequently than others, probably out of habit or convnience.

*3. What is your least favorite chore?*
All pet related chores: cleaning the litter box, changing the bird cage papers and washing down the bird cages. another less favorite would be cleaning up after my girls, all friggin day long. If they had their own bedroom, it would be so much easier.

*4. What is your favorite chore?*
Laundry cause it's so easy and the machines to most of the work, plus it is a job that is easy to see it's been done.


----------



## BaBaBa

DD finished swim class today and is now a 'Sea Turtle'







It was so sweet to watch her in the pool with DH.

On a less happy note, 7 of our ducklings have died in the past 24 hours and I'm a bit perplexed as to whether it was illness or that a hen killed them. (I'll save you the details).

Running out of time to post but I can answer the first question. DH and I met at work. Actually the first time we met I was a receptionist and he was freelance and came in like he owned the place. I thought he was so arrogant and cocky. About a year later he came back and I was the executive assistant . All the freelancers flocked to me in order to get in with the big boss. He came me a 'magic' back rub one day at my desk and that was it. I could use one of those again, actually. It's been a few years ....
I forget when we met or rather when we started dating. I think it was when 9/11 happened. Gee, I've already forgotten the year... told you I was awful.

MMD: I bet you could write a book about all your experiences as a dancer

RV: How romantic!


----------



## MittensKittens

BaBaBa, I am so sorry about your ducklings! That is so sad! Great your DD is doing so well at swimming though! did you take any pictures?

MMD, what an unusual way to meet up with someone! So your FIL runs a club? How do you get on with him?

Geigerin - "very small pockets"









Redveg, do you cook the meat your DH and DS eat?


----------



## ithappened

*1. When and where did you meet your SO? How long have you been together? If you don't have a SO, do you have any good/funny dating stories?*

I met him in Graduate school in Manhattan in '05. The first day I saw him I thought he was so hot he had to be gay or have a girlfriend. I then found out he was straight about 4 months in, and avoided him so I could focus on school







that didn't work so well, we eventually started to date about 7 months into school when our friend convinced us we were perfect for each other. .









*2. Do you like to cook or bake? What's your favorite dish?*

Not very often, my DH does the cooking








*
3. What is your least favorite chore?*

at the moment anything that requires bending over (like cleaning the bathtub)
*
4. What is your favorite chore?*
oddly, paying bills.


----------



## BaBaBa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ithappened* 
The first day I saw him I thought he was so hot he had to be gay or have a girlfriend. I then found out he was straight about 4 months in, and avoided him so I could focus on school







that didn't work so well,











on to #2 for me...

2. Do you like to cook or bake? What's your favorite dish?

I do both but not as much as I used to. DD still makes it kind of hard. I couldn't pick a favourite dish. There are so many







: but it would definitely be something DH makes. My specialties are probably perogies and celery root lasagne. And oddly oatmeal. So simple but I have a secret technique that makes oatmeal fluffy every time.


----------



## 106657

Morning Mamas,

BaBaBa, oh those poor little duckies!! Sorry.

MittensKittens, Sometimes I cook the meat for them, but most of the time my DH does it. I wish they would both go veg, but my DS really loves meat. I feel like it's my responsibility as his mom to prepare him food he likes. I have had talks with him on how it is healthier to be veg. They both have cut back and eat veg more than they eat meat.


----------



## Maine Mama Doula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
MMD, what an unusual way to meet up with someone! So your FIL runs a club? How do you get on with him?

Definitely an unusual way - my father will never know. We tell everybody that we met at the gym







We did do a lot of running together







I get along fine with the ILs now - they're just family. It's been 4 years or so since I last danced. What's funny is I'm an introvert (100%) so you can imagine that it wasn't ideal for me.


----------



## groovinmama

just saying "hi", I'm new here...


----------



## BaBaBa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *groovinmama* 
just saying "hi", I'm new here...









Hi! Come in and join the fun









on to #3 for me...

3. What is your least favorite chore?

Dishes and meal clean up. Definitely. Sometimes it feels like I spend all day loading and unloading the dishwasher, wiping counters etc.. Bleh! I guess I better get used to it or train DD really well


----------



## rainbowmoon

Well it seems we found the house! My BDay is tomorrow so this is the best present!!! It is a big old farmhouse in VT back in a cute little town. It even has a sauna! Lots of space. She is allowing chickens and our cats (though they all need to get fixed by then). We haven't signed the lease yet but we will do that soon! Hoping to move in by Oct 1!







:


----------



## MittensKittens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *groovinmama* 
just saying "hi", I'm new here...









Welcome! Would you like to tell us a bit more about yourself?


----------



## ithappened

*groovinmama*- welcome! do share









*rainbowmoon*- the house sounds perfect! congrats!!


----------



## MittensKittens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainbowmoon* 
Well it seems we found the house! My BDay is tomorrow so this is the best present!!! It is a big old farmhouse in VT back in a cute little town. It even has a sauna! Lots of space. She is allowing chickens and our cats (though they all need to get fixed by then). We haven't signed the lease yet but we will do that soon! Hoping to move in by Oct 1!







:

That sounds really great!!! Hope all goes well for you!


----------



## BaBaBa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainbowmoon* 
It is a big old farmhouse in VT back in a cute little town. It even has a sauna! Lots of space.

Sounds perfect! Love to see pics when you move in.

On to #4...

4. What is your favorite chore?

Oh! count me in with paying bills too!


----------



## rainbowmoon

***


----------



## Katsmamajama

Hi everyone!









1. When and where did you meet your SO? How long have you been together? If you don't have a SO, do you have any good/funny dating stories?

I met DH in the military, we were in different sections of the same unit. He didn't say anything to me until we were deployed to Albania, and then he started litterally "hitting" on me-- I'd walk past his tent, and he'd come behind me and thump my kevlar helmet. I guess it's the military equivalent of pulling your pigtails? He says he just wanted to talk to "the cutie in the kevlar," but I think he made that up because at that point in time, we didn't have showers, so we were pretty gnarly! So it started there, and before we knew it he was carrying my M-16 to my "office," and moonlight walks along the flightline watching the attack helicopters land. We've been together for 10 unorthodox years of crazy happiness now!









2. Do you like to cook or bake? What's your favorite dish?

I like to "try" to do both. It may not always work out, because I'm a little bit domestically challenged.

3. What is your least favorite chore?

The dishes. It's a tactile thing.

4. What is your favorite chore?

Laundry.


----------



## BaBaBa

Oh RM, I love it! Especially the babbling brook and the screened in veranda.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Katsmamajama* 
Hi everyone!









I met DH in the military, we were in different sections of the same unit. He didn't say anything to me until we were deployed to Albania, and then he started litterally "hitting" on me-- I'd walk past his tent, and he'd come behind me and thump my kevlar helmet. I guess it's the military equivalent of pulling your pigtails? He says he just wanted to talk to "the cutie in the kevlar," but I think he made that up because at that point in time, we didn't have showers, so we were pretty gnarly! So it started there, and before we knew it he was carrying my M-16 to my "office," and moonlight walks along the flightline watching the attack helicopters land. We've been together for 10 unorthodox years of crazy happiness now!










*sigh... so romantic...

on to #5 for me...

5. Where do you live? (General area) and what's your community like?

Rural south western Ontario, Canada.
The community is pretty mainstream and conservative but there is a small crunchy pocket I haven't quite infiltrated yet








The people are very friendly.
Ethnically, it's not a very diverse area and I really miss the multiculturalism of the city.
The worst part about the community is the grocery shopping. The variety and quality of the produce, which is probably 80% of our diet, is very poor. But it's beef country and I don't think they eat a lot of fresh food here. We actually have some of the highest obesity rates in the country.


----------



## ithappened

Oh I forgot *#5! Where do you live?* (General area) and what's your community like?

I live in what I would consider rural (100k people) Alpine town in Europe. The community is both extremely conservative and somewhat liberal (there is a small university here).

Ethnically its pretty much all white people, I too miss the city for the reason there was some diversity, lots of choices of where to eat or get food and here you just don't have any of that. I miss things not all being closed on Sundays, coffee to go, things like that. . Everything here closes at 6pm which is annoying. . I really miss the food/organic/healthy/ easy to get/ aspect of the US. Here most things are local but people tend to like canned/jarred vegetable 'salads', cheese, butter and more butter oh and fried sausages or meat fried. I miss all the fresh, cheap low-fat options and produce of the US.
Most people here are very active and are amazing skiers. The area in terms of social/womens rights is very 1960s which is frustraiting, its really traditional in that aspect and I tend to butt heads with the older generations..


----------



## 106657

Quote:


Originally Posted by *groovinmama* 
just saying "hi", I'm new here...









Hello, welcome


----------



## 106657

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainbowmoon* 
Well it seems we found the house! My BDay is tomorrow so this is the best present!!! It is a big old farmhouse in VT back in a cute little town. It even has a sauna! Lots of space. She is allowing chickens and our cats (though they all need to get fixed by then). We haven't signed the lease yet but we will do that soon! Hoping to move in by Oct 1!







:

How wonderful!! Congrats!!


----------



## 106657

RM, looks wonderful!! I love Vermont!


----------



## Katsmamajama

Thanks!







It's totally not the normal "how we met" story, but we've never done anything normally, so it fits us.










5. Where do you live? (General area) and what's your community like?

For the moment, we're living in Hawaii, just west of Pearl Harbor. There's a stretch of beach that's just a few blocks away from our house, and we can see the planes land in Honolulu. For as much as I like the area....I can't wait to move back to the mainland!







It's just so far away from "home" that it would be nice to live where, if needed, we could hop in the car and get home, without 15 hours of flying.


----------



## ~PurityLake~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Katsmamajama* 
For as much as I like the area....I can't wait to move back to the mainland!







It's just so far away from "home" that it would be nice to live where, if needed, we could hop in the car and get home, without 15 hours of flying.

This is how I feel about Alaska. It is so isolating.


----------



## Geigerin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
On a less happy note, 7 of our ducklings have died in the past 24 hours and I'm a bit perplexed as to whether it was illness or that a hen killed them. (I'll save you the details).

I'm so sorry about your ducklings! That's so sad.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ithappened* 
*1. When and where did you meet your SO? How long have you been together? If you don't have a SO, do you have any good/funny dating stories?*

I met him in Graduate school in Manhattan in '05. The first day I saw him I thought he was so hot he had to be gay or have a girlfriend. I then found out he was straight about 4 months in, and avoided him so I could focus on school







that didn't work so well, we eventually started to date about 7 months into school when our friend convinced us we were perfect for each other. .










Ha!







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *groovinmama* 
just saying "hi", I'm new here...









Welcome, Groovin! Come join the fun!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainbowmoon* 
Well it seems we found the house! My BDay is tomorrow so this is the best present!!! It is a big old farmhouse in VT back in a cute little town. It even has a sauna! Lots of space. She is allowing chickens and our cats (though they all need to get fixed by then). We haven't signed the lease yet but we will do that soon! Hoping to move in by Oct 1!







:

Packing my bags to come visit. That is a piece of heaven. So jealous!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Katsmamajama* 
1. When and where did you meet your SO? How long have you been together? If you don't have a SO, do you have any good/funny dating stories?

I met DH in the military, we were in different sections of the same unit. He didn't say anything to me until we were deployed to Albania, and then he started litterally "hitting" on me-- I'd walk past his tent, and he'd come behind me and thump my kevlar helmet. I guess it's the military equivalent of pulling your pigtails? He says he just wanted to talk to "the cutie in the kevlar," but I think he made that up because at that point in time, we didn't have showers, so we were pretty gnarly! So it started there, and before we knew it he was carrying my M-16 to my "office," and moonlight walks along the flightline watching the attack helicopters land. We've been together for 10 unorthodox years of crazy happiness now!










Love this story! Definitely not your typical romance.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
The worst part about the community is the grocery shopping. The variety and quality of the produce, which is probably 80% of our diet, is very poor. But it's beef country and I don't think they eat a lot of fresh food here. We actually have some of the highest obesity rates in the country.

I think you will appreciate what I passed on the interstate today. I googled the pic, didn't take it, but this is what I saw:

Burrito Truck

Seriously? We're glorifying generic food off a _truck_?


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Just wanted to say hello.


----------



## MittensKittens

Hey Katsmamajama, if you were deployed to Albania, I guess you spent some time in Kosovo? I was there as a journalist for a while. I like your romance story







. Are you still military now?


----------



## MittensKittens

OMG, that burrito truck!


----------



## Geigerin

Hey, Cupcake! Glad to see you pop in.


----------



## rainbowmoon

LOL. I have to say after living in the southwest the term "burrito truck" is common place. They call them tacorias though!


----------



## BaBaBa

:
Rainbowmoon! I baked you a cake









....and finally on to #6 for me...

6. What is your big dream/what place would you really like to travel to?

You know the opening scene of the Sound of Music where Julie Andrews is running around singing? There. Being able to carry a tune wouldn't hurt either


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Geigerin* 
Hey, Cupcake! Glad to see you pop in.










Thanks!! I haven't been online the past few days. I have the weekend off







:


----------



## Katsmamajama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
Hey Katsmamajama, if you were deployed to Albania, I guess you spent some time in Kosovo? I was there as a journalist for a while. I like your romance story







. Are you still military now?

We were supposed to, since we were supposed to be helping rescue the Kosovars from the genocidal maniac, but we never really got that far. Some our unit went forward to Macedonia for a little bit, but really all we did was sit there as a threat, and get muddy. If nothing else, it was an interesting way to spend the summer.









So, I'm waiting for DH to come home, so we can go down to Waikiki for the clean energy festival thingy, and then to go see Harry Potter. What's everyone else doing this weekend?


----------



## BaBaBa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Katsmamajama* 

So, I'm waiting for DH to come home, so we can go down to Waikiki for the clean energy festival thingy, and then to go see Harry Potter. What's everyone else doing this weekend?









We're off to take DD to some pony rides (hope she's big enough) and to see some dancing tractors and then fireworks tonight. There's a big festival going on in town. No holiday, just fireworks









The mere mention of Albania reminds me of the Alice Munro story, The Albanian Virgin. Anyone know it?


----------



## MittensKittens

Double post


----------



## MittensKittens

Oh, have fun seeing Harry Potter!

Question for everyone - how old were your kids when you first took them to the cinema/when do you think you will take them if you haven't already? I used to go to the movies all the time, but I haven't been since I became a mom.

Ba, I don't know that story. Care to share?


----------



## MittensKittens

Redveg, I admire you for being able to cook meat without puking







. How do you get it right without tasting the food?


----------



## ~D~

Hey everyone! It's been a long couple of months and I have missed being here like you wouldn't believe. I was all set to move to Arizona, and DH's job offer fizzled out =( and so we moved only 30 miles away, much to the delight of our friends and family. But I am going to be so crabby this winter... I was sooo looking forward to a warm winter =( On the bright side, we rented a pretty nice townhouse style apartment in an excellent school district =) I don't know how I am going to like apartment living, but it beats the h*ll out of what we were living in before.







:

Anyway, just wanted to stop in and say


----------



## borbonmamma

Ok I haven't posted on this tribe in a while, as a matter of fact. I think I posted my introduction and that's all lol

*1. When and where did you meet your SO? How long have you been together? If you don't have a SO, do you have any good/funny dating stories?*

We met in Guadalajara in Mexico. At that time I used to attend a boarding school there, I was 17 (days away of turning 18), for being a senior, we were allowed to go out on the afternoons and weekends. I used to collect bracelets, necklesses and earrings that were made by the locals. I was looking and deciding what to buy. But I noticed that this man (DH is 19 years older than myself do the math), was staring at me and I was embarrassed. I was trying this neckless on and the same man that was staring aid "That looks nice" I went like







: And he siad he was sorry, but to be honest I was thrilled with the attention. We started talking and we spent the evening together, just talking.
That how







Oh and we've been together for 14 years, married for 11.

*2. Do you like to cook or bake? What's your favorite dish?*

Cooking is the only house chore that I actually do







Our favorites are "Strawberry Chicken" and "Beef Empanadas" I also like to do traditional mexican food.

*3. What is your least favorite chore?*
Cleaning...
of any type, when I have to do it that is

*4. What is your favorite chore?*
none

*5. Where do you live? (General area) and what's your community like?*
I live in Mexico City, it's just huge, overpopulated and excess of smog. But I like it, don't ask me why...

Nah, it's more than that, it's a big but gorgeous city full of culture and diversity. Not really eco friendly and some men (Dh included sometimes) are still machos lol

*6. What is your big dream/what place would you really like to travel to?
*

My big dream....
I don't know lol I don't really know.
And I would love to go to Australia or New Zealand.

And..

*how old were your kids when you first took them to the cinema/when do you think you will take them if you haven't already?*

The twins were 4 years old, I personally think that's the right age. When I was young I said to myself that I was not going to take a baby or a toddler to the movies. The babies cry most of the time and the toddler wont stop talking. I had this horrible experience when I was younger. I couldn't watch my film in peace. As selfish that may sound. And they just go to "kidie films" not Transformers or anything.
Seriously, DH and I went and it was full of kids and IMO, the film was not child friendly, too violent. And the kids won't stop taking or crying









That's me








I don't know maybe it sounds, as I said, Selfish or whatever. But that's just me.

DD and I went to see HP, I wanted to take DS1 too, but we had a little incident the day before and DH said that he didn't deserve it. But that's an excuse, I will see it again


----------



## BaBaBa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
Question for everyone - how old were your kids when you first took them to the cinema/when do you think you will take them if you haven't already? I used to go to the movies all the time, but I haven't been since I became a mom.

Ba, I don't know that story. Care to share?









I haven't taken DD yet (2.5) but I think we're ready for a drive thru movie if we would actually get some summer weather here. I can't remember the last movie I saw in a theatre. I'm dying to go to one. Especially Bruno







I just love anything Sasha Baron Cohen does.

I had a quick look to see if the story was online but I couldn't find it. Without spoiling it, it's about a Canadian heiress in the 920's who is kidnapped by some Albanian tribesman. Rather than live the life of a woman and be married off she chooses to live what is an Albanian tradition of certain women called Virgins who cut off all their hair, adopt men's clothing and live the rest of their life as a man. That's all I'm saying. It's a great read if you can find it. You can google more about the tradition too. It's fascinating.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *borbonmamma* 
*3. What is your least favorite chore?*
Cleaning...
of any type, when I have to do it that is

*4. What is your favorite chore?*
none


I like your style


----------



## Maine Mama Doula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
Question for everyone - how old were your kids when you first took them to the cinema/when do you think you will take them if you haven't already?

We've done the drive-in when my oldest was 2, but we haven't brought any to the theater yet. She's 3 now.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *borbonmamma* 
*6. What is your big dream/what place would you really like to travel to?
*

My big dream....
I don't know lol I don't really know.
And I would love to go to Australia or New Zealand.

Someday I'd like to go to Mexico!!


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Please feel free to ask me anything


----------



## borbonmamma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bababa* 
i like your style









lol


----------



## MittensKittens

I was busy moving much of yesterday, and will continue today. I hope all my stuff will be out of the old place by tomorrow, though somehow small bits and pieces always manage to stay behind. Hope you are all OK.


----------



## 106657

Good morning mamas.

Today is beautiful, nice breeze, sunny and low humidity! I am going to relax and enjoy it! I hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## BaBaBa

Good Morning!
Please send some sunshine my way. It's been a miserable, cold, rainy summer. I just peeped at the forecast for next week and no sun or warmth ahead. It's really depressing me







: and I don't know how to get over it.


----------



## ithappened

Im so happy to report we had sun for the first time in probably a week and a half. we had a sad attempt at a hike then came home and made a huge thing of risotto for dinner


----------



## BaBaBa

Oh I'm jealous! What went wrong with the hike?
Risotto can make wonderful leftovers if you shape it into patties and fry it up







:

I'm calling it quits on the housework for today, gonna hop into the shower and see if I can do some relaxing for a bit.


----------



## borbonmamma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
Good Morning!
Please send some sunshine my way. It's been a miserable, cold, rainy summer. I just peeped at the forecast for next week and no sun or warmth ahead. It's really depressing me







: and I don't know how to get over it.

Weather is like that for me most of the summer. I got used to it.
I want to see HP again so badly, I'm going on a date with DH tonight to see it









My twin are just having 3 weeks of summer vacations. That's the only thing I don't like about the school system here, poor kids. They deserve more, I love to have them here all the time


----------



## cupcakeladybug

It's muggy here, and it's affecting my allergies. I am not a happy camper


----------



## ithappened

*BaBaBa*- nothing went wrong, the trail was just really flat and pretty unchallenging so we ended up turning around but by then it was almost 5 so we didnt have time to find anything new. .

We're having sort of big money problems at the moment. My DH really doesn't do budgets and as a result, of him managing the money.. we're sort of in a .. well, fix.


----------



## Geigerin

Good Evening, Friends! I've been away today because it's Bear's birthday. We went out for breakfast, had some birthday love, and took a three hour nap. It's what he wanted, and this 1st trimester lady was happy to oblige.









We'll leave in an hour to go see one of my students perform in the talent show at her county fair. She doing a Vanessa Mae alternative styles piece she brought to me a few months ago. It's pretty cool. Will let you know how it goes.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ithappened* 
We're having sort of big money problems at the moment. My DH really doesn't do budgets and as a result, of him managing the money.. we're sort of in a .. well, fix.









I don't think you're alone in this right now. I hope everything works out for you quickly.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
I was busy moving much of yesterday, and will continue today. I hope all my stuff will be out of the old place by tomorrow, though somehow small bits and pieces always manage to stay behind. Hope you are all OK.

Good luck with the move! I'm glad it's worked out so quickly for you!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~D~* 
Hey everyone! It's been a long couple of months and I have missed being here like you wouldn't believe. I was all set to move to Arizona, and DH's job offer fizzled out =( and so we moved only 30 miles away, much to the delight of our friends and family. But I am going to be so crabby this winter... I was sooo looking forward to a warm winter =( On the bright side, we rented a pretty nice townhouse style apartment in an excellent school district =) I don't know how I am going to like apartment living, but it beats the h*ll out of what we were living in before.







:

Anyway, just wanted to stop in and say









Hi! Welcome back. Hopefully, we'll be seeing more of you.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 







:
Rainbowmoon! I baked you a cake









....and finally on to #6 for me...

6. What is your big dream/what place would you really like to travel to?

You know the opening scene of the Sound of Music where Julie Andrews is running around singing? There. Being able to carry a tune wouldn't hurt either









Ahhhh...I did my study abroad in Salzburg. It was even more amazing in person. I would move there in a heartbeat.

This seems to have been an odd summer for everyone. I can't believe I'm wearing long sleeves in the middle of July. Normally, it would be 90 degrees and 90% humidity most of July and August. It has been very cool and rainy (not stormy) all summer. I love it!


----------



## ithappened

*BaBaBa* I live in the area that movie was filmed, you're welcome to visit anytime!!


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Feeling kinda left out.... how's everyone today?


----------



## Katsmamajama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
Oh, have fun seeing Harry Potter!

Question for everyone - how old were your kids when you first took them to the cinema/when do you think you will take them if you haven't already? I used to go to the movies all the time, but I haven't been since I became a mom.

Ba, I don't know that story. Care to share?










We got off lucky with DD, at the time when she was little, we lived at this dinky little Army post in Germany. From the time she was in utero until we moved back to the US when she was 18 months, we went to the movies at least once every other week. She was a seasoned pro at getting her belly full and sleeping before the previews started. There were a couple of times where she didn't (usually ones where the sound was louder than anticipated) and I spent a fair bit of time walking the back aisle with her.


----------



## ithappened

I'm doing ok *cupcakeladybug*, we're having to 'babsit' my FILs dog since he left it with a 13 yr old who apparently has never had a dog and called us last night in a panic because the dog was 'dying' . . .

on a happier note, the sun is shining and Im hoping to go out for a hike or swim today depending on if its warm or cold


----------



## BaBaBa

what was actually wrong with the dog? anything?

sounds like your ready for an enjoyable day. I see the sun this morning. I just hope the clouds stay away.


----------



## ithappened

nothing







he was having bad dreams and is one of those loud/violent sleeping dogs who moves around and barks alot. She was so scared and upset, then we found out he had been howling all day and night since he was left with her, so we went and got him. . poor neighbors/girl.. I felt bad for the whole complex. .


----------



## BaBaBa

awh







I hope FIL comes back soon.


----------



## 106657

Hello everyone.

BaBaBa-we have the same weather forcast. It has been a very rainy Spring/Summer. It is getting everyone here down too.

Today I think I will just hang out. My kids are just laying around, reading. Not much happening.

I hope you all have a wonderfu day!


----------



## BaBaBa

Well, I'm going to thank you for todays perfect sunny day







Sounds like you sent yesterdays weather here.

Just hanging out with the kids sounds perfect. I can't wait for the teen years. Really!

How's the house coming along?


----------



## Katsmamajama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redveg* 

Today I think I will just hang out. My kids are just laying around, reading. Not much happening.

I hope you all have a wonderfu day!

That soundns like a good plan for the day! I might copy you!









DD is going positively stir crazy, school starts next week and she's so excited to go back! Maybe I can get her to sit still with a book and relax.


----------



## Maine Mama Doula

My three year old has been up to camp with her "Nani" since Thursday. I miss her







but she's having so much fun!


----------



## BaBaBa

next week?!?! Is she in private school or are all the schools in Hawaii on that schedule. They don't go back here until Labour Day.

Personally, I'd rather see school all year round, with shorter days and maybe a few weeks or a month of summer vacation.


----------



## BaBaBa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maine Mama Doula* 
My three year old has been up to camp with her "Nani" since Thursday. I miss her







but she's having so much fun!









Is that grandma? I admit I'm a bit envious actually. When did you know she was ready to be away from you overnight?


----------



## Geigerin

Good Afternoon, Friends! So, the talent show last night went really well. My student got a standing ovation and won first place in her division. Get this....she placed second overall...behind a grown man who _clogged_ to Thriller- red leather jacket and all. Oh, I wish I had a picture.

Did I mention this was at the county fair? We also saw a black pig in a pink tutu. I love going to the fair.









*Hey, Cupcake!*- Don't feel left out. Just jump right into the conversation. What are you up to this week? Any big plans?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ithappened* 
nothing







he was having bad dreams and is one of those loud/violent sleeping dogs who moves around and barks alot. She was so scared and upset, then we found out he had been howling all day and night since he was left with her, so we went and got him. . poor neighbors/girl.. I felt bad for the whole complex. .

Poor puppy. What kind of dog? Is he not used to having your FIL gone? I'm trying to talk Bear into a trip to Europe this fall (I'll be in the 2nd trimester and should be feeling good). He's really worried about what we'd do with our dog for that long. He always comes home from the kennel a little freaked, and we wouldn't want to burden our friends and family. He's a great dane...just a lot of dog to handle.

*Kats*- I can't believe you start school next week! We still have a few more weeks before it starts here, and I always feel like they go back so soon. Of course, that's from the perspective of a teacher, not a parent...









*Maine Mama*- Is it one of those camps for grandparents and grandkids? My cousins used to go with their other grandma every year. It sounded like so much fun. Great bonding time for them. My mom wants to copy that idea with our kids.


----------



## Geigerin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
Is that grandma? I admit I'm a bit envious actually. When did you know she was ready to be away from you overnight?

That's a great question. When we told my MIL we were expecting, her second question was when she can babysit. She wants to have the baby overnight before 6 months!!! I told Barry our kids aren't staying anywhere without us until they're old enough to call 911. lol We have kind of colorful family, so I'm already in protective mode.


----------



## BaBaBa

That's awesome G! You must be so proud
What age of students do you teach?


----------



## groovinmama

Hi, Thanks!


----------



## groovinmama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainbowmoon* 
Good morning ladies!







Hope everyone is well in MDC land. Not much to report here. Just writing, writing, writing..Oh I bought a baby lemon tree this week. Yesterday the kids and I harvested about 20lbs of potatoes from our garden too!









Otherwise we have some more rental places to check out today..still haven't found the one. But we are finding better rentals now as the rental season begins (all the college kids are gone basically) so it's starting to look more promising. But [email protected] it is going to cost us nearly $4000 to move with all the deposits, first/last, uhaul,etc.! ackk!

*1. When and where did you meet your SO? How long have you been together? If you don't have a SO, do you have any good/funny dating stories?*

We met via an internet dating site. We basically started living together the day we met. We have been together almost a year.

*2. Do you like to cook or bake? What's your favorite dish?*

I used to but latley no..I find our kitchen too small currently. I like comfort foods and anything. I have also been vegetarian for 15 years so it must be meatless!

*3. What is your least favorite chore?*

cat box. 'nuff said!

*4. What is your favorite chore?*
I don't know that I actually have a favorite chore.







hmmm..I guess I like to vacuum the hardwood.

thought I would add a question if anyone wants to include it...(psst and add your own if you like!







)

*5. Where do you live? (General area) and what's your community like?*

I'm in western mass. It's a super crunchy progressive area. Our little town has everything I could want. We are hoping to move to a more rural place though.

Hi, I'm a MA person too...more Central though


----------



## BaBaBa

Hi groovinmama







How was your day?


----------



## Geigerin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
That's awesome G! You must be so proud
What age of students do you teach?

Thanks! I'm wicked proud.







My youngest right now is 7, and I have a new adult student coming this week. Not sure how old yet... However, I've taught as young as 3 (in group lessons- she was one of 9 kids who all played string instruments. She played the tiniest violin with only two strings. So cute.) and my oldest was 55.

My student who did so well yesterday has been with me for almost 5 years now, and she's gone from Suzuki book 1 through to advanced violin concertos. We're very close.

*Groovin*- I'm glad to see other southern New Englanders on here! I'm a native Rhode Islander and very homesick. Are you a Mass native or a transplant?


----------



## BaBaBa

I never think of adults learning an instrument but I guess you're never too old to learn.

I think a good teacher is EVERYTHING. That's my biggest concern when the time comes for DD to learn an instrument, finding a teacher who can also inspire.

Your little bean is so lucky to hear all that wonderful music.


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Geigerin* 
*Hey, Cupcake!*- Don't feel left out. Just jump right into the conversation. What are you up to this week? Any big plans?


Aw thank you







This week, I am working my five night shifts. Since it is my Saturday to work, I am working Saturday day shift as well. I know I'll be tired on Saturday night, but I have plans to go out with some friends. I'm really looking forward to it, as I have not been able to go out in ages.







:

This past weekend was so muggy and I felt so groggy. My allergies decided to torture me, which was not fun at all







: I'm feeling a lot better. I wasn't in the mood to do anything, so I watched movies (Frost/Nixon and Slumdog Millionaire) and browsed online for sewing patterns.

I got home from work about a half hour ago.

How is everyone?


----------



## Katsmamajama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
next week?!?! Is she in private school or are all the schools in Hawaii on that schedule. They don't go back here until Labour Day.

Personally, I'd rather see school all year round, with shorter days and maybe a few weeks or a month of summer vacation.


Most of the schools around here are on this variation of a schedule. A friend of hers (she lives a few miles away in another sub-division) started her track schooling on July 8! This school year is actually getting cloer to a "traditional" school year than before-- they finish the year at the end of May.

I love my child, she's just a voracious learner....and I can't always keep up with her!







She loves school, so it's where she's happy-- and hopefully, with the scattering of days off they have in November, she won't miss a ton when I have the baby!


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Katsmamajama* 
I love my child, she's just a voracious learner....and I can't always keep up with her!








She loves school, so it's where she's happy-- and hopefully, with the scattering of days off they have in November, she won't miss a ton when I have the baby!


Congratulations on the new baby


----------



## ernalala

The's 3 full months of Summer vacation around here! A little too much if you ask me. My kids are not really svhool age yet though. Then, pre-school would like my 5yo to attend all year through, but I want my lo to experience what Summer Vacation is, of course! Now he only goes there for swimming and outings this month and then 4-6 more weeks totally 'free'.

Love to have our sweet Summer breakfasts together on the terrace or in the small backyard







.


----------



## ernalala

Anyone 'mom with braces'?


----------



## Geigerin

Good Morning! How is everyone today?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
I never think of adults learning an instrument but I guess you're never too old to learn.

I think a good teacher is EVERYTHING. That's my biggest concern when the time comes for DD to learn an instrument, finding a teacher who can also inspire.

Your little bean is so lucky to hear all that wonderful music.

Thanks.







I really hope he/she really likes music the way we do.

As far as finding a good teacher, it is important. I had one year of piano lessons with a teacher I didn't like and gave up piano until college. I still regret it. Do you live near a college with a music program? College kids are just learning how to teach, but they have a lot of enthusiasm. I loved my college-aged teachers as a kid.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cupcakeladybug* 

Aw thank you







This week, I am working my five night shifts. Since it is my Saturday to work, I am working Saturday day shift as well. I know I'll be tired on Saturday night, but I have plans to go out with some friends. I'm really looking forward to it, as I have not been able to go out in ages.







:

This past weekend was so muggy and I felt so groggy. My allergies decided to torture me, which was not fun at all







: I'm feeling a lot better. I wasn't in the mood to do anything, so I watched movies (Frost/Nixon and Slumdog Millionaire) and browsed online for sewing patterns.

I got home from work about a half hour ago.

How is everyone?


That's a long week, especially with the night shifts. Hopefully, you can make up for it on Saturday.









How were your movies? I'm always way behind on the new stuff, so I still haven't seen either. I've heard they're both great.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Katsmamajama* 
Most of the schools around here are on this variation of a schedule. A friend of hers (she lives a few miles away in another sub-division) started her track schooling on July 8! This school year is actually getting cloer to a "traditional" school year than before-- they finish the year at the end of May.

I love my child, she's just a voracious learner....and I can't always keep up with her!







She loves school, so it's where she's happy-- and hopefully, with the scattering of days off they have in November, she won't miss a ton when I have the baby!

Wow, July 8th!? That's like having year-round school. Not too much longer for your DD, either. How fun to have such a great learner! I'm sure you have plenty of fun projects and adventures. I hope our kids have that same thirst for knowledge.


----------



## Geigerin

*Good Morning, Ernalala!* I haven't had braces since high school, but my DH needs them. He's going to get them this year. Do you have braces?


----------



## BaBaBa

Good Morning!

It's a beautiful day and DD is out with MIL







:







:







:

No braces here, Ernala, but I did have them in high school. Braces are hot!









Geigerin, I agree that young people often make the best teachers. I also like young doctors right out of school. There's no colleges around here but there is a bit of an artistic community so maybe.

I went through so many instruments when I was a kid. Guitar, violin, flute, clarinet. Never stuck with any of them. Maybe my parents should have pushed me more to stick to something? I never had that 'magic' with any of my teachers. I suppose in reality, that's a rare thing.

Cupcake, have you tried stinging nettle for your allergies? I have a pattern for a girls playset I bought from Burdastyle. It's for a beginner but I still can't figure it out







You're welcome to it if you want.

I'm probably the only person on the planet who didn't like Slumdog Millionaire









Oh hey, DH updated the website with our weekend...


----------



## Geigerin

I love the pics! Your daughter looks so focused on the horse ride, and she's all smiles on the carousel. So cute!


----------



## BaBaBa

She had to focus she kept sliding down







It was an awfully big pony.

Are you still thinking about going to Europe?


----------



## ~D~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ernalala* 
Anyone 'mom with braces'?

I had braces several years ago, after DD was born and got them off after DS was 8 or 9 moths old.... are you getting braces??


----------



## 106657

Hello mamas, well we are getting rain here for the next week.

I haven't seen Slumdog. It didn't look like something I would be interested in.

My DD has braces. She has to wear them until her Senior year. My other DD needs them and DH needs them.


----------



## ithappened

*ernalala*- I am planning on getting them (again) next year once the kid is out and I can take advil again.. My FIL is an orthodontist so I can get them pro-bono







I had them as a kid but since I never wore the retainer they moved back pretty much to where they were..


----------



## BaBaBa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ithappened* 
*ernalala*- My FIL is an orthodontist so I can get them pro-bono









Sweet!

My ortho actually put in a permanent retainer when the braces came off. It was just a little wire behind the teeth. A real PITA for flossing.


----------



## Katsmamajama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Geigerin* 
Good Morning! How is everyone today?

Wow, July 8th!? That's like having year-round school. Not too much longer for your DD, either. How fun to have such a great learner! I'm sure you have plenty of fun projects and adventures. I hope our kids have that same thirst for knowledge.


I try, and I've even tried to coincide practice times with her-- she started playing trumpet last school year and loves it. However...I'm a violist, all I know about a trumpet is they sit in the back by the nasty trombones who like to leave the Great Lakes for little old me to slide in! She's still not convinced that brass vs. strings is a natural competition, like cats vs. dogs.









I woke up at 5am today with rain-- yay!







Maybe I won't need the a/c on today! The air has been at a total standstill for weeks, it feels like!









DD needs braces, or so we're told. She's 9, and depending on which dental professional we talk to she's either ready, not quite ready, or some variation. We're thinking of holding off for another year, and wait until we get settled on the mainland first. That way, we only have one professional tweaking with her hardware. I had been told that I did at one point, but I haven't heard that lately.


----------



## Maine Mama Doula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
Is that grandma? I admit I'm a bit envious actually. When did you know she was ready to be away from you overnight?

I would go stay at my mom's when my husband was working and she was little so she is almost as close to my mom as she is me







She started staying away from me overnight when she stopped breastfeeding at night, so around 9 months?? I was pregnant and my milk dried up so she weaned early









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Geigerin* 
Good Afternoon, Friends! So, the talent show last night went really well. My student got a standing ovation and won first place in her division. Get this....she placed second overall...behind a grown man who _clogged_ to Thriller- red leather jacket and all. Oh, I wish I had a picture.

Did I mention this was at the county fair? We also saw a black pig in a pink tutu. I love going to the fair.









*Hey, Cupcake!*- Don't feel left out. Just jump right into the conversation. What are you up to this week? Any big plans?

Poor puppy. What kind of dog? Is he not used to having your FIL gone? I'm trying to talk Bear into a trip to Europe this fall (I'll be in the 2nd trimester and should be feeling good). He's really worried about what we'd do with our dog for that long. He always comes home from the kennel a little freaked, and we wouldn't want to burden our friends and family. He's a great dane...just a lot of dog to handle.

*Kats*- I can't believe you start school next week! We still have a few more weeks before it starts here, and I always feel like they go back so soon. Of course, that's from the perspective of a teacher, not a parent...









*Maine Mama*- Is it one of those camps for grandparents and grandkids? My cousins used to go with their other grandma every year. It sounded like so much fun. Great bonding time for them. My mom wants to copy that idea with our kids.

That's great about your student







The camp is just my parents camp. My dad was up there with them this past weekend and came home yesterday so it's just my mom and DD.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
Sweet!

My ortho actually put in a permanent retainer when the braces came off. It was just a little wire behind the teeth. A real PITA for flossing.

I was supposed to wear my retainer permanently after I go my braces off in high school, but I didn't and now my teeth are crooked again


----------



## BaBaBa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Katsmamajama* 
I'm a violist, all I know about a trumpet is they sit in the back by the nasty trombones who like to leave the Great Lakes for little old me to slide in!











I think you should wear your rain boots in the orchestra pit.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maine Mama Doula* 
I would go stay at my mom's when my husband was working and she was little so she is almost as close to my mom as she is me







She started staying away from me overnight when she stopped breastfeeding at night, so around 9 months?? I was pregnant and my milk dried up so she weaned early










DD loves her grandma so much but I don't think she'd do well over night. Plus, they're 2 hours away. We still (mostly) co sleep and only really finished night weaning in the spring. I am in the very slow process of weaning her now. I always wanted to CLW but I found sometime after she turned 2 it was like a switch was turned off in me and I just can't bear BFing anymore. So for now we'll just keep nursing once or twice every day or every other day until she takes the next step.


----------



## BaBaBa

OMG I feel sick to my stomach.

Probably only the canadians here know about Tori Stafford, the 8 year old girl, who was abducted and murdered but her body was just found outside of our town









I cannot comprehend the evil in this world.


----------



## MysticMoonQueen

Anyone live in Crestview, Fl? I know someone posted something about this a year ago I think it was, but I just joined today and am looking for some friends. The only friend I had here just moved to Iowa a couple weeks ago.


----------



## BaBaBa

Did you try posting in your Tribal geographical area? Seems to me, there are a lot of Florida mamas on MDC


----------



## MysticMoonQueen

Ok, nope didn't try that yet. Thank you for letting me know, I will go check it out.


----------



## BaBaBa

Of course you're welcome here anytime


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Geigerin* 

That's a long week, especially with the night shifts. Hopefully, you can make up for it on Saturday.









How were your movies? I'm always way behind on the new stuff, so I still haven't seen either. I've heard they're both great.


Thanks, I hope so too. The movies were really good







I recommend them


----------



## 106657

morning mamas. Rain here again today. Makes me want to sleep all day! I will be running around this afternoon, dropping kids off at their afternoon appointments. Plus I have to go food shopping today. Yucky all the way around!


----------



## simplespirit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redveg* 
morning mamas. Rain here again today. Makes me want to sleep all day! I will be running around this afternoon, dropping kids off at their afternoon appointments. Plus I have to go food shopping today. Yucky all the way around!

I need to go food shopping but then all of _them_ would expect me to cook!


----------



## Geigerin

Good Morning! It's rainy and 70 here today. Love it!!

*Ba*- I still want to go to Europe, but Bear is not as excited about it. Even with low airfares, it would still be a considerable expense. And he's worried about the dog...may take some convincing.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Katsmamajama* 
I try, and I've even tried to coincide practice times with her-- she started playing trumpet last school year and loves it. However...I'm a violist, all I know about a trumpet is they sit in the back by the nasty trombones who like to leave the Great Lakes for little old me to slide in! She's still not convinced that brass vs. strings is a natural competition, like cats vs. dogs.









Ha! That must be why I never played Viola except in chamber groups. No danger of slime in a string quartet.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
OMG I feel sick to my stomach.

Probably only the canadians here know about Tori Stafford, the 8 year old girl, who was abducted and murdered but her body was just found outside of our town









I cannot comprehend the evil in this world.

That is awful. I'm so sorry to hear that.


----------



## BaBaBa

Ugh.
So last night I find out my Dad now has cancer. He wasn't sure he wanted to take the treatment but it seemed like a no-brainer to me and I talked him into it. Now he tells me this morning that he spoke to a neighbour who had the treatment and was left incontinent so now he doesn't want to take the treatment and he's talking about shooting himself if he needs to. Crappy crappy morning.
Getting out of the house for a while now.


----------



## BaBaBa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Geigerin* 
*Ba*- I still want to go to Europe, but Bear is not as excited about it. Even with low airfares, it would still be a considerable expense. And he's worried about the dog...may take some convincing.


just remind him that if you don't go now, it will be years until you can do it.


----------



## BaBaBa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *simplespirit* 
I need to go food shopping but then all of _them_ would expect me to cook!











I hear ya!

We'll be on night 3 of the weekend leftovers tonight.


----------



## ~PurityLake~

My husband, his 12 year old son, our two daughters, my husband's pregnant sister, her husband, their two boys (12 and 11 years old), their daughter (2 years old), are heading out to Houston (Alaska) for an overnight fishing trip on Friday.

I haven't been fishing since I was 9 years old. I don't really like fishing and I don't eat fish. But this is something my husband likes to do. He was going to go anyway, with just his son, like he has done many times in the past, but since our daughters are getting older (4 years old and nearly 3 years old), and they pretend to fish at home, I thought it would be a nice experience for them.

We'll have to bring our 13 year old dog along (pics are available for viewing in my profile photo album) since we can't leave her home alone overnight. that will add an interesting element to the trip. She doesn't do that well in the car and it will be a fairly long drive. She likes to sleep on the bed or the couch and won't be that fond of the dirt ground.

Does anyone have any pointers for keeping youngsters close by so they don't run off into the woods and get eaten by a bear or attacked by a bull moose?


----------



## Katsmamajama

Ba, I'm sorry to hear about your dad!







Is there any way to talk to him about research, alternatives to chemo? Is he sure the neighbor had the same kind/severity of cancer as he has?


----------



## BaBaBa

PurityLake, definitely don't use bread crumbs







just joking. We live on 100 acres with a large bush lot beside the house. So far, DD hasn't wandered off too far but I have often considered putting a goat bell on her for when she does go out of sight.

Katsmamajama, Thanks







It's prostate cancer and the prognosis with treatment is excellent. The treatment is 39 days of mild radation with minimal side effects so really it's not a big deal. The back story is that my mom died last July of cancer so I'm sure that's making him 'give up'. He's making some appointments to speak to other doctors. I can only hope they talk some sense in to him. I understand that it can't be easy to take any cancer diagnosis. It's a scary word. But for him to not even TRY is a real slap in the face. Are his kids and grandkids really not worth living for? And to tell me he might shoot himself with our rifle?!?! WTF!??! I said, 'oh, you want me to find your body?' What a terrible thing to say or even suggest. As you can imagine I was really shook up after that.


----------



## Deer Hunter

I have about fourteen friends or so; however, i'm willing to befriend anyone who is willing. It is pretty hard to make me not like you, as I'm pretty accepting. So, go ahead and connect. Look forward to seeing you on the flip side.


----------



## Deer Hunter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
PurityLake, definitely don't use bread crumbs







just joking. We live on 100 acres with a large bush lot beside the house. So far, DD hasn't wandered off too far but I have often considered putting a goat bell on her for when she does go out of sight.

Wow! You'd be doing a blindism. Blind parents often put bells on the ankles of their children so they can know of their whereabouts.

Katsmamajama, Thanks







It's prostate cancer and the prognosis with treatment is excellent. The treatment is 39 days of mild radation with minimal side effects so really it's not a big deal. The back story is that my mom died last July of cancer so I'm sure that's making him 'give up'. He's making some appointments to speak to other doctors. I can only hope they talk some sense in to him. I understand that it can't be easy to take any cancer diagnosis. It's a scary word. But for him to not even TRY is a real slap in the face. Are his kids and grandkids really not worth living for? And to tell me he might shoot himself with our rifle?!?! WTF!??! I said, 'oh, you want me to find your body?' What a terrible thing to say or even suggest. As you can imagine I was really shook up after that.

I will definitely pray that he comes to his senses. A friend of mine tried to give up also, and you could imagine, a lot of us were mad at her. NObody could get her to be sensible. Finally, one day, I talked to her calmly, telling her how much she meant to me and the others. I told her that if she had given up, everyone would be devistated. Then, I asked her how she would feel if it were me, and I was just throwing in the towel. When I did this, she began crying, and she stated that she would continue fighting the fine fight. Perhaps, you could try this approach? I hohpe that everything works out well in the end. You have my blessings.


----------



## Deer Hunter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Purity♥Lake~* 
My husband, his 12 year old son, our two daughters, my husband's pregnant sister, her husband, their two boys (12 and 11 years old), their daughter (2 years old), are heading out to Houston (Alaska) for an overnight fishing trip on Friday.

I haven't been fishing since I was 9 years old. I don't really like fishing and I don't eat fish. But this is something my husband likes to do. He was going to go anyway, with just his son, like he has done many times in the past, but since our daughters are getting older (4 years old and nearly 3 years old), and they pretend to fish at home, I thought it would be a nice experience for them.

We'll have to bring our 13 year old dog along (pics are available for viewing in my profile photo album) since we can't leave her home alone overnight. that will add an interesting element to the trip. She doesn't do that well in the car and it will be a fairly long drive. She likes to sleep on the bed or the couch and won't be that fond of the dirt ground.

Does anyone have any pointers for keeping youngsters close by so they don't run off into the woods and get eaten by a bear or attacked by a bull moose?


Alaska! Wow! My fiance's homeland!

If you are worried about your children getting away, just let them run free in fenced in areas, and you could also do what blind parents do--put some bells on their ankles.

When you are in the open, perhaps, considering a retractible leash might do the trick. i hope I've helped some.


----------



## Deer Hunter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
Ugh.
So last night I find out my Dad now has cancer. He wasn't sure he wanted to take the treatment but it seemed like a no-brainer to me and I talked him into it. Now he tells me this morning that he spoke to a neighbour who had the treatment and was left incontinent so now he doesn't want to take the treatment and he's talking about shooting himself if he needs to. Crappy crappy morning.
Getting out of the house for a while now.

I'm completely incontinent--bladder and bowel. I was diagnosed with overactive bladder, and they do not know what is causing my bowels to lose control; however, they think that they now have an idea. They are suggesting a strong, strong possibility of Multiple sclerosis, due to other symptoms that are appearing.

Direct your dad to my blog at www.takeastandforincontinence.blogspot.com One can live with incontinence if he has good support and a good attitude. Sure, it is very difficult living with it in a society that shames people for having accidents past the age of two and even during potty training, but if we stand up and fight stigma, those narrow minded attitudes will be done away with. Sure society makes it a taboo to wear diapers, but one cannot care about that. At least, I do not. Heck, I go around in a bathing suit and diaper when I go to pools--most pools will not allow you to wear clothing over a bathing suit, as it throws off their chemicals. People can stare at me all they want. I figure if I'm that great of a sight to see, then awesome. Perhaps, I'll give them something to talk about for awhile. Sometimes, I laugh at the shock value. It makes my day. They can be as narrow minded and judgemental as they'd like; however, life goes on, the earth keeps revolving around the sun, and I have to keep on living. Here is a quote of mine that I will more than likely be posting on my blog:

"I'm tired of the lies, and i'm tired of hiding. I'm not ashamed of diapers and incontinence. I'm ashamed of being ashamed."

I love saying my quote to people. It has inspired many, and it has also put the judgemental ones in their places where they belong.

If your dad sees my blog, he will have an opportunity to see my personal struggles and how I deal with them. Not to mention, he will find a lot of resources. It might inspire him.

I will pray that he does not become incontinent; however, should it happen, at least he will have something to refer to.

I hope I've helped.


----------



## ernalala

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Geigerin* 
*Good Morning, Ernalala!* I haven't had braces since high school, but my DH needs them. He's going to get them this year. Do you have braces?

3d day today and I will get more of it in a couple of months, and fpor the next 18 months or so (while I first thought to be rid of the worst after only 6 months lol). Still getting used to it. Not really ugly or showing right now, but very much uncomfortable. Hope it'll get better soon. But I am pretty proud to have finally done it!


----------



## ernalala

Oh bababa what horrible news are you getting... I hope you can convince your dad he's needed and loved by all close to him and that it's worth for him to fight, not give up. He went through a great deal already, so did you.

And I would be devastated too upon hearing a murdered child found near to where we are living, even though it doesn't change the fact that it happened and happens, but it hurts even more when it does close to home...

I hope you could clear your mind a bit for the rest of the day. But considering the circumstances, not so easy.

Fyi, my one (now late) grandfather survived the same condition. I only found out as an adult, as a child I never experienced anything of this, my parents were good in keeping such information from us kids.


----------



## BaBaBa

Thanks for your thoughts ands kind words Deer Hunter and Ernala (and welcome Deer Hunter)

I spent most of the day at the pool, in the cafe and in the park with DD and my mind has cleared greatly although I'm afraid I did lose my temper with DD today









My Dad is very stubborn and cynical. I need to tread lightly and approach the subject gently at the right opportunities. DH's grandfather got prostate cancer in his 80's and recovered. Dh's father was treated for it this spring with no adverse results. It's so treatable.

Deer Hunter, you show incredible strength of character. What's the source of it?

Ok, I feel like I've been a real downer to the thread lately. So, I'm gonna try to keep it light from now on









Hey, Ernala .....

Give us a big SMILE!


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 

Cupcake, have you tried stinging nettle for your allergies? I have a pattern for a girls playset I bought from Burdastyle. It's for a beginner but I still can't figure it out







You're welcome to it if you want.



Hi Ba, I never heard of stinging nettle. What is it?
Thank you


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
OMG I feel sick to my stomach.

Probably only the canadians here know about Tori Stafford, the 8 year old girl, who was abducted and murdered but her body was just found outside of our town









I cannot comprehend the evil in this world.


I am just so sick over Tori's kidnapping and murder.














:


----------



## Geigerin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
Ugh.
So last night I find out my Dad now has cancer. He wasn't sure he wanted to take the treatment but it seemed like a no-brainer to me and I talked him into it. Now he tells me this morning that he spoke to a neighbour who had the treatment and was left incontinent so now he doesn't want to take the treatment and he's talking about shooting himself if he needs to. Crappy crappy morning.
Getting out of the house for a while now.









I'm so sorry to hear about your Dad. I'll have you and your family in my thoughts. Hopefully, he will come to his senses soon. If he just got the diagnosis, he may still be in denial or struggling with anger.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Purity♥Lake~* 
Does anyone have any pointers for keeping youngsters close by so they don't run off into the woods and get eaten by a bear or attacked by a bull moose?

Sounds like a fun trip! Sorry...I'm no help with wrangling the kiddos. Though some of the previous posts made me giggle.







I'm picturing your kids on a leash...lol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ernalala* 
3d day today and I will get more of it in a couple of months, and fpor the next 18 months or so (while I first thought to be rid of the worst after only 6 months lol). Still getting used to it. Not really ugly or showing right now, but very much uncomfortable. Hope it'll get better soon. But I am pretty proud to have finally done it!

You should be proud! It's a big change. If I remember well, I think the first few days after having the braces adjustment would hurt. After that, you'll get used to it. Flossing and brushing are a pain, though. 18 months is a could length of time. You'll probably be done with it by then, but not unbearable.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cupcakeladybug* 
Hi Ba, I never heard of stinging nettle. What is it?​
​
​
I <3 stinging nettle! It's an herb native to much of the northern hemisphere. You can eat it, turn it into a tincture, or make fabric with it. It grows like a weed in our yard, and I always run into it while mowing (ouch!).​


----------



## 106657

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
Ugh.
So last night I find out my Dad now has cancer. He wasn't sure he wanted to take the treatment but it seemed like a no-brainer to me and I talked him into it. Now he tells me this morning that he spoke to a neighbour who had the treatment and was left incontinent so now he doesn't want to take the treatment and he's talking about shooting himself if he needs to. Crappy crappy morning.
Getting out of the house for a while now.









I am so sorry to hear about you Dad. I will be sending your family good vibes. Maybe it's just the shock of the news that has him going back and forth? He just needs time to let it settle before he tackles it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deer Hunter* 
I have about fourteen friends or so; however, i'm willing to befriend anyone who is willing. It is pretty hard to make me not like you, as I'm pretty accepting. So, go ahead and connect. Look forward to seeing you on the flip side.


Welcome!


----------



## BaBaBa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cupcakeladybug* 

Hi Ba, I never heard of stinging nettle. What is it?


Geigerin's right. It's an herb with many uses one of which is for treating seasonal allergies. It's been years since I had need to use it but I used it as a tincture in water. I can't remember the dosage but I'm sure you can find more info if you google it.

A bit of trivia on it....When the roman soldiers first arrived in Great Britian in their sandals and light clothing they would whip themselves with it in an attempt to keep warm.

Mimi! Would you please come back?

MittensKittens, I hope everything is ok? I haven't seen you around. I'm assuming you just haven't got internet hooked up in the new place yet but please come back so we can have a housewarming party.

I went to playgroup this morning but there was none so we went to the library. It was closed







: so we walked around the town until we ended up at the dollar store. Bought a bunch of goodies to play with on this rainy day and when we got home MIL was here for a suprise visit







:.

I even had time for some baking. Anyone up for Banana cake?


----------



## Geigerin

I _love_ that you get excited about a surprise visit from your MIL. I think that is a gift for both of you and your daughter that you have a good relationship. I like my MIL, but I'm not sure how I'd feel about a surprise visit.

Interesting trivia about the nettle. It would do a good job keeping you warm, if also a little itchy.


----------



## Geigerin

And I second the request for Mimi and Mittens. Come back! We miss you!


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Geigerin* 
I <3 stinging nettle! It's an herb native to much of the northern hemisphere. You can eat it, turn it into a tincture, or make fabric with it. It grows like a weed in our yard, and I always run into it while mowing (ouch!).


Thank you. I will need to look into this.







I definitely need to try it as I seem to take everything for them. I really love any kind of herbal remedy


----------



## 106657

Morning. It is pouring here. I have a few errands to run this morning, then I am going to have a stay in pj's watch tv day!

Anything going on this weekend?


----------



## BaBaBa

We're headed to the Elvis festival.

http://www.collingwoodelvisfestival.com/

thankyouverymuch


----------



## Geigerin

That looks like a fun weekend! I'm going up to visit family today. Maybe we'll hit another county fair. I hear the demolition derby is this weekend. So hillbilly, but oh, so fun.


----------



## BaBaBa

Yeeeeeeee haaaaaaaw!


----------



## ithappened

hey guys-

just wanted to drop in and say hi! I wanted to post a picture from close to where we live because someone was talking about the Sound of Music.. and here it is.. we've been MIA the last few days since we had to do some work at our hut (where I took this photo). this one you can barely see our dog on the right hand side and here are some flowers in the fields since I think its hard to see in detail..

I wish I had better mnt shots but the weather has been bad this week

Anyhow, Did I miss anything?


----------



## Geigerin

Glad to have you back! I'm packing my bags for a visit. Those shots are heavenly. I absolutely _yearn_ to live somewhere like that. So jealous.

I just canned some more blueberry jam. Need to get some strawberries at the farmers market this weekend and do some strawberry jam. And maybe try canning tomatoes, but I hear those are more difficult...

I <3 summer.







:


----------



## Soundtrack

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ithappened* 
hey guys-

just wanted to drop in and say hi! I wanted to post a picture from close to where we live because someone was talking about the Sound of Music.. and here it is.. we've been MIA the last few days since we had to do some work at our hut (where I took this photo). this one you can barely see our dog on the right hand side and here are some flowers in the fields since I think its hard to see in detail..

I wish I had better mnt shots but the weather has been bad this week

Anyhow, Did I miss anything?









Are those lupines in the pictures? I am jelous beyond words.

Hi, by the way, can I join in? I am relatively new to a small town and adjusting has been difficult. So I decided to come back home to my old friend, mothering. I have so missed it -- and instead of just reading, I decided to join in on the conversation. I'm a mama, a wife, a student(at my crazy old age)!! I need all the friends I can get. It is going to be a crazy year for me.


----------



## Geigerin

Welcome! This is a great place to make new friends. Making a move to a new area is always hard. MDC is a great place to be, so I'm glad you decided to participate!


----------



## BaBaBa

I'm back from the Elvis festival and all shook up. I hope to have pics for you soon.

Hi Soundtrack! What are you studying?

Geigerin, keep on jamm'n







My Mennonite MIL was supposed to teach me how to can tomatoes this summer but if this cold rainy weather keeps up I'm worried I won't get any. Oh, I would think twice about attending the demolition derby this weekend. There's a high risk of redneckism in babies born to mothers who attended such events.

ithappened, nah, you didn't miss much. Looks like you have a little bit of paradise there. Hey, do you ever put on a dress and whirl around and around singing 'the hills are alive.....'


----------



## Soundtrack

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
I'm back from the Elvis festival and all shook up. I hope to have pics for you soon.

Hi Soundtrack! What are you studying?

Geigerin, keep on jamm'n







My Mennonite MIL was supposed to teach me how to can tomatoes this summer but if this cold rainy weather keeps up I'm worried I won't get any. Oh, I would think twice about attending the demolition derby this weekend. There's a high risk of redneckism in babies born to mothers who attended such events.

ithappened, nah, you didn't miss much. Looks like you have a little bit of paradise there. Hey, do you ever put on a dress and whirl around and around singing 'the hills are alive.....'

LOL. I have not seen Sound of hills in years. Time to revisit an oldie but goodie...

There is a blog called mennonite girls can cook, or something like it. It is fabulous for recipes. I have become quite a fan.







:

I am in school to be a "doc of all trades" as my DH puts it. But not gonna think about that for today. We're going to have a picnic, my DS has declared it! He comes up to me, asks me what I' doing, and declares today to be picnic day. So off we go ladies!


----------



## BaBaBa

That's a great blog! I've bookmarked it. I never realized Mennonites could be anything other than 'old - fashioned' and farmers until I met DH.

Being vegetarian I don't have many common food interests with my Mennonite family although the baking is deeeeelish (when they're not using lard







)

yes, you're right not to think about school today. Enjoy your picnic. Bon appetite!


----------



## rainbowmoon

soundtrack-I know just how you feel about adjusting to a new town. totally there with ya on that!


----------



## BaBaBa

Rainbowmoon, I'm just noticing your siggy.... do you homeschool?


----------



## ithappened

Hey Girls!

I just wanted to let you know I am leaving Monday and will basically be gone until the end of the month, of August, (but will try to stop in now and then). I have to go to Paris, then Vienna, then Spain and then down to Italy so its going to be a bit of a crazy month for me.

I hope all is well and feel free to PM or IM me!

Talk soon!


----------



## simplespirit

Hi ladies...

It has been such a crazy weekend; I am exhausted and my house is still dirty







Lots of errands the past 2 days... tomorrow, I am cleaning house and then plopping down to watch disc one of "Bleak House".

:yawning:... I have got to go to bed


----------



## Geigerin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
Geigerin, keep on jamm'n







My Mennonite MIL was supposed to teach me how to can tomatoes this summer but if this cold rainy weather keeps up I'm worried I won't get any. Oh, I would think twice about attending the demolition derby this weekend. There's a high risk of redneckism in babies born to mothers who attended such events.

Ha! Actually, we decided not to go this weekend because the Nascar race is in town. We figured there may be a lot of those folks at the demo derby. I'm pretty sure nascar _and_ demo would probably put me over the edge.









Instead, we had Barry's b-day party this evening. It was a nice, small group of close friends. Good company and conversation.

ItHappened- I am so jealous! I really miss the days of traveling through Europe for gigs and vacations. What brings you all those places? Family or work?

Glad everyone is checking in this weekend...lots of good plans, especially the picnic. We don't picnic enough, IMO.


----------



## ithappened

Geigerin- I live in Europe so Im traveling around for work meetings (except Italy, thats a holiday with my husband







) We only live about 20 mins from Italy, 30 mins from Germany and 30 mins to Switzerland so going to Germany or Italy sounds a lot more exotic then it actually is. . .


----------



## rainbowmoon

yep! just about to start kindergarten with my oldest!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
Rainbowmoon, I'm just noticing your siggy.... do you homeschool?


----------



## rainbowmoon

I want your job!!!









we'll miss you!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ithappened* 
Hey Girls!

I just wanted to let you know I am leaving Monday and will basically be gone until the end of the month, of August, (but will try to stop in now and then). I have to go to Paris, then Vienna, then Spain and then down to Italy so its going to be a bit of a crazy month for me.

I hope all is well and feel free to PM or IM me!

Talk soon!


----------



## Geigerin

ItHappened- I remember you live in Austria...just didn't know what might have you travelling. Even if it isn't a long commute, it's still pretty cool to be able to hop over to three other countries if you want or need to. And the traveling you have in mind sounds so fun, even if it is for work, mostly.









Have fun! You will be missed.


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Hi ladies! It's been a busy week for me, so I haven't been around too much. I'm starting day shift this week, and I am so looking forward to it. Instead of waiting the whole day for my shift to start, I now have my nights to do whatever







:
I have another busy week ahead of me, but it will look great when I get paid


----------



## Geigerin

Glad to hear you're moving to a schedule you like! Enjoy your busy week.


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Geigerin* 
Glad to hear you're moving to a schedule you like! Enjoy your busy week.










Thanks









I'm just enjoying this moment right now. I'm sipping tea in my Santa mug(I love it so much; it's out all year long







).







:
It's actually the family's, but I've "claimed" it


----------



## 106657

Morning mamas. How was everyones weekend? Mine was a blur!

ithappened-have fun on your trip. I would love one day to visit Germany.

soundtrack-welcome!


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Welcome, soundtrack.







:


----------



## BaBaBa

Just back from a spontaneous trip to the big city.

Cupcake, that's so funny about your Santa mug. I have a favourite big reindeer mug!!!

Rainbowmoon, what sort of curriculum or home school philosophy will you be following? I've very interested in Charlotte Mason.

ithappened, should I be expecting some post cards?









simplespirit, ditch the housework and watch a movie


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
Cupcake, that's so funny about your Santa mug. I have a favourite big reindeer mug!!!



Haha, that's so awesome







How was your trip to the big city?


----------



## Stirringupthegifts

:Good Morning,







:

I just joined this morning and looking to connect with beautiful mothering members. I love being in groups where women are inspired, empowered and connected!

I am looking forward to being a part of this group and making friends.

Every Blessing,

Imani


----------



## 106657

Morning mamas. Going to be a HOT one today. Got to get out there and water the garden early. I too have a favorite coffee mug, it's not a holiday one though. It is from the show x-files, it says "The Truth is out There"

Welcome Stirringupthegifts.


----------



## BaBaBa

Welcome Imani







(That's a beautiful name)
I'm guessing from your location, you're in Georgia?


----------



## BaBaBa

Toronto was good. I got some good fall clothes shopping, went out for Pakistani food and had a swim in the pool. We tried to watch a Night at the Museum with DH but she got too scared of the dinosaur. It was a real surprise. I didn't think she was afraid of anything. Oh well, at least I know she's normal now


----------



## BaBaBa

X files. Ha! I used to love that show. Never stuck with it though..... More a Xena kind of girl here.


----------



## Geigerin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stirringupthegifts* 







:Good Morning,







:

I just joined this morning and looking to connect with beautiful mothering members. I love being in groups where women are inspired, empowered and connected!

I am looking forward to being a part of this group and making friends.

Every Blessing,

Imani









Welcome! So glad to have you here.







: Tell us a bit about yourself.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redveg* 
Morning mamas. Going to be a HOT one today. Got to get out there and water the garden early. I too have a favorite coffee mug, it's not a holiday one though. It is from the show x-files, it says "The Truth is out There"

Yay for X-files! I have to admit that I never watched it originally (didn't watch T.V. in high school/college). However, Bear introduced me to it, and it's one of our favorite shows to watch when we're vegging (sp?) out.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
Toronto was good. I got some good fall clothes shopping, went out for Pakistani food and had a swim in the pool. We tried to watch a Night at the Museum with DH but she got too scared of the dinosaur. It was a real surprise. I didn't think she was afraid of anything. Oh well, at least I know she's normal now









Oooh...have never had Pakistani food. I'm intrigued.

Night at the museum is so cute! I know it was a typo, but for a split second I pictured your DH afraid of the movie...lol









Hope everyone is having a beautiful day. I can already feel the end of summer drawing near, so trying to take advantage of the warm days while we have them.


----------



## Katsmamajama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redveg* 
Morning mamas. Going to be a HOT one today. Got to get out there and water the garden early. I too have a favorite coffee mug, it's not a holiday one though. It is from the show x-files, it says "The Truth is out There"

Welcome Stirringupthegifts.


Isn't it funny how we have favorite mugs? Mine is black and has "Wicked" in nifty silver print! It's technically a Halloween one, but my friend bought it for me for my love of the Broadway show.

And I've been awake now for over an hour.....and it's only a little after 6am!







Who needs sleep??


----------



## rainbowmoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 

Rainbowmoon, what sort of curriculum or home school philosophy will you be following?


an eclectic mix.









We are going to use Oak Meadow and add in whatever else (academics) we want. Likely some Saxon math, science, geography, telling time, making our own bookclub, music, arts).

I am looking for a good student globe currently.


----------



## rainbowmoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Katsmamajama* 
Isn't it funny how we have favorite mugs? Mine is black and has "Wicked" in nifty silver print! It's technically a Halloween one, but my friend bought it for me for my love of the Broadway show.

this is my favorite mug!








http://www.etsy.com/view_transaction...on_id=14800535
I have a set of them (all different) and they are gorgeous!


----------



## BaBaBa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Geigerin* 

Oooh...have never had Pakistani food. I'm intrigued.

Night at the museum is so cute! I know it was a typo, but for a split second I pictured your DH afraid of the movie...lol










Pakistani food is very similar to Indian food but there is a lot more meat. A foodie could tell you much more than this simple vegetarian. It's such a great place to eat. It's cheap, has super fast service and is so family friendly. I often find 'ethnic' restaurants much more accepting and welcoming to children than regular restaurants.

DH afraid of dinosaurs?!?!







Thanks for catching that


----------



## cupcakeladybug

I had another relax session with my mug.














I am hoping that this work week goes fast, though I do find day shifts have been flying by so far!







I've been on a creative splurge lately. All I want to do is think and do creative things. I made a card tonight, and I may try another tomorrow.
I'm browsing sewing patterns & I really want to print some off. My printer just needs more ink!
I'm saving for a MacBook. My warranties are up on my current laptop, and I've always wanted a MacBook, so I figure why not save for one







I'm trying to convince my parents that they can have my current one, but my dad is not a fan of that idea.







He's not too into computers, but they are great for searching for information. He keeps asking me to do searches for him








I've also become coupon obsessed. I just get so excited to save money







Though, it seems that all the coupons I've been finding are baby related & I'm LO-less.
I want to order from e.l.f. (www.eyeslipsface.com/ ) and I cannot find any coupons to help me save. I may have to do another search.
Hope everyone is amazing! I have not seen Night at the Museum yet, but I still have a ton of movies to watch! I also need to get on to that


----------



## BaBaBa

oh gee! I don't remember the last time I wore make up.

If you find any easy beginner sewing patterns, pass them this way


----------



## Geigerin

Yum. That sounds so good. I've totally been craving spicy food lately...Indian, Thai, Mexican. And I can't eat any of it because Bean sends it right back up (not all the way, just really bad heartburn).

I could picture the fear of Dinosaurs for a split second because I've seen Bear run from a wasp. It's about the funniest thing I've ever seen: my 6'1" manly man ducking and running from an insect. Ha!


----------



## BaBaBa

Heartburn? bleh! So early.... I don't think it was a problem for me until the 3rd trimester. Never stopped me from eating though. NOTHING stopped me from eating. Have you tried papaya extract?

I have an association with eating lots of indian food and pregnancy because I went into labour in an Indian restaurant after quite a feast. It was awful! But I guess it got things started because I was 12 days overdue.

Your poor husband! Does he know you mock him so







?


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
oh gee! I don't remember the last time I wore make up.

If you find any easy beginner sewing patterns, pass them this way










I don't wear a whole lot of make up. Usually just foundation, powder and mascara.
















I sure will!









Off to bed--- work at 9 AM. Goodnight!


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Reading about spicy food makes me want some....


----------



## Soundtrack

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cupcakeladybug* 

Hi ladies! It's been a busy week for me, so I haven't been around too much. I'm starting day shift this week, and I am so looking forward to it. Instead of waiting the whole day for my shift to start, I now have my nights to do whatever







:
I have another busy week ahead of me, but it will look great when I get paid










Yay! When I worked night shift, I felt like a zombie. To think I will have to do that in a year is already making my stomach churn







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redveg* 
soundtrack-welcome!

Thanks. Nice to "meet" you!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stirringupthegifts* 







:Good Morning,







:

I just joined this morning and looking to connect with beautiful mothering members. I love being in groups where women are inspired, empowered and connected!

I am looking forward to being a part of this group and making friends.

Every Blessing,

Imani









Hello. Welcome. I'm a newbie here as well!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
Toronto was good. I got some good fall clothes shopping, went out for Pakistani food and had a swim in the pool. We tried to watch a Night at the Museum with DH but she got too scared of the dinosaur. It was a real surprise. I didn't think she was afraid of anything. Oh well, at least I know she's normal now









Pakistani food sounds interesting. Never tried it. We are lucky to have an Indian place in town. Being in school with no job, I have to watch what we spend - so much of my ethnic dining out is out the window, sadly enough.

My week has been a strange one. I am back in school - and feeling a bit out of place - again. I am hoping that this year will fly like the last one did. I am a bit homesick still. I am trying to find the beauty in the environment and the people around me - just having a bit more difficulty than I thought. But gonna keep chugging along!

Have a blessed night mamas!







:


----------



## Geigerin

Soundtrack- What are you studying in school? You may have mentioned previously, but I'm drawing a blank. Are you feeling out of place because you are older than other college kids? Just curious. I would really like to go back to school after we're done havin' babes and have them all started in school. We'll see where life takes us, but I would really like to get my masters in musicology (sounds made up, right?).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
Heartburn? bleh! So early.... I don't think it was a problem for me until the 3rd trimester. Never stopped me from eating though. NOTHING stopped me from eating. Have you tried papaya extract?

I have an association with eating lots of indian food and pregnancy because I went into labour in an Indian restaurant after quite a feast. It was awful! But I guess it got things started because I was 12 days overdue.

Your poor husband! Does he know you mock him so







?

Yes, he knows. Actually, he thinks it's pretty funny, too.

I'll have to try papaya extract. I assume you can get it at the health food store. What did you order at the Indian restaurant that kick started labor? Just gathering info for future reference. My mom was in K-mart when she went into labor with me. I love to know that because she wouldn't set foot in a K-mart now...lol


----------



## BaBaBa

I wanted to be a musicologist when I was a kid. After the movie Amadeus came out I became obsessed with Mozart. I don't know what I was thinking with the whole musicology thing. I am soooo not musically inclined.

Geigerin, do you ever read any of Alex Ross's stuff. He's the New Yorker's music columnist. I particularly remember a column last year he wrote about the high quality of America's 'small town' orchestras and how they are pushing the envelope in a way that the big orchestras just aren't.

I can't remember what specifically I was eating when I went into labour but it was pretty much everything vegetarian on the menu. When we go out for Indian we over order because it makes such good leftovers







:

If you get to the point where you're past your date, talk to me. I went through it all









You have a great outlook, Soundtrack.


----------



## BaBaBa

I'm getting worried about MittensKittens. She hasn't been on skype or MDC for a while and that is so unlike her. I hope it's just a case of waiting for internet. I know it takes a long time to get things done where she is but let's all send some good vibes









MK, if you're out there...







:







:







:


----------



## 106657

Afternoon mamas. I hope everyone's day started off well.

Make-up, I hardly every where it. Sometimes if I have to go to a wedding, or some special social event I might wear a bit, but it just doesn't feel like me.

Papaya extract works great.


----------



## Soundtrack

Hi mamas. I had a wonderful day today meeting some moms for a picnick. I have missed having that mom interaction. This was my first time meeting most of the moms. I came out of my shell and tried to meet some new people(gently patting myself on the back!) That was a big step for me. Hopefully it will be beginning of a good friendship or two locally!

Anyhow, back to studying. Oh, I can't remember who asked, but I'm studying to be a "doc of all trades" as my husband likes to call it. I just want to finish medical school - haven't thought much bout what I'm gonna do afterwards!


----------



## Geigerin

That's right. I had forgotten. So, that's why you're super busy. Where are you at in your studies?

*MittensKittens*- Come back to us! Thinking of you and wishing you well.

Where did the make-up discussion originate? Must have missed a post...I don't wear any. I have some and have used it once in the past 3 years. (For our wedding day...didn't want to look washed out, and you can't even tell I'm wearing any in our pics)


----------



## Geigerin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
I wanted to be a musicologist when I was a kid. After the movie Amadeus came out I became obsessed with Mozart. I don't know what I was thinking with the whole musicology thing. I am soooo not musically inclined.

Geigerin, do you ever read any of Alex Ross's stuff. He's the New Yorker's music columnist. I particularly remember a column last year he wrote about the high quality of America's 'small town' orchestras and how they are pushing the envelope in a way that the big orchestras just aren't.

I can't remember what specifically I was eating when I went into labour but it was pretty much everything vegetarian on the menu. When we go out for Indian we over order because it makes such good leftovers







:

If you get to the point where you're past your date, talk to me. I went through it all









I used to subscribe to the New Yorker, but I don't remember Alex's writing especially (I don't pay much attention to authors, I'm ashamed to admit.). I also haven't had a subscription for a couple of years. I'll try to track the article down, though. I play in a great sort-of small town orchestra. The town is building us a state of the art performing facility. Should be completed next year. Can't wait!

Ha! Amadeus. That's a fun movie. While we're on the subject of films about music, you might also like "Immortal Beloved" and "The Red Violin." The latter is one of my favorite movies of all time. Very intense and beautifully woven.


----------



## 106657

morning. Today looks pretty busy. I will be running with the kids from 1p until 5p, then a concert, local talent at the harbor from 7p until 9p.

I hope you have a great day.

Soundtrack-glad you were ablle to connect with some local moms. IRL connections are important. I need some!


----------



## Soundtrack

Geigern: what instrument do you play?

RedVeg: Enjoy the concert. Sounds like a good time!

As for me, another busy day with the books. But planning on having dinner with a few colleagues from work! This being "sociable" thing is hard


----------



## Maine Mama Doula

Been really busy and haven't had time to read much or post:
I don't wear make-up typically, I am not musically inclined, and if anybody goes post-date, BTDT 42w5d!


----------



## BaBaBa

MaineMamaDoula - Way to go on the post dates!! Seriously, anyone who doesn't fold under all the pressure to induce blah blah blah deserves a medal









Soundtrack, I'm with ya. Being sociable can be exhausting









Redveg, sounds like a nice day planned. Let us know how it went









Geigerin, I haven't seen the Red Violin but I've seen Immortal Beloved at few times. I initially liked it but DH has since ruined it for me. He's a Beethoven freak and likes to point out all the errors in the movie







But I guess Amadeus wasn't entirely accurate either but hey, who cares?

I love the New Yorker. I read it from cover to cover when I can get a copy of it. Although, my reading is seriously backed up right now. I have 3 issues I haven't even looked at yet. Maybe if you search for your orchestra's name on the website you'll find if he mentioned it. He did a cross America tour of smaller orchestras.


----------



## Geigerin

Red Veg- Sounds like you had a fun day, especially the local concert. I love this time of year with all of the free outdoor concerts.

Soundtrak- My primary instrument is violin. I also play viola and piano. At heart, I've always wanted to be a cellist. I already have high hopes for baby bean. No pressure...lol

Holy cow, Maine Mama! Way to go.







That's one of the reasons we are sticking with our 3/5 due date. Our midwife wanted to push it up to 3/1, and I figure the later the date, the better it will be for me mentally. lol

BaBaBa- I agree, both Amadeus and Immortal Beloved are full of inaccuracies. They are still fun films. If your DH is a Beethoven buff, then I assume he has read the actual letters to his immortal beloved. They are beautiful. A little too gooey for my taste...lol In college, I used to get the Mozart letters from the library (there were several volumes) and read them with friends over tea. So few people write letters these days. It's a lost art.

Couldn't find our orchestra on the New Yorker site (still didn't see the article either). I think it depends if he'd spend any time in Indiana (doubtful).









We're going to Chicago for the weekend. Got Bear tickets to see the Chicago Fire (MLS) tomorrow night, and I want to go to Ikea. I've never been and want to see what all the hype is about. We'll also hit our favorite Vietnamese restaurant and maybe Navy Pier (we've been to Chicago 100 times, and I've still never been to Navy Pier). No museums this trip since we'll head home early Sunday.

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Hi







Jus wanted to say hi. It's been so HOT here lately, and it's so nice to come home when it's still daytime


----------



## rainbowmoon

We are all sick here with nasty colds. blech! Who gets sick in the summer?


----------



## BaBaBa

Rainbowmoon, sending you some healing vibes







: We were sick earlier this summer and it's not fun.

Keep cool Cupcake







:

Geigerin, you have the makings of a great chick flick there. Girlfriends getting together to read historic love letters over tea... sounds like a total hit. Who would star in it? I initially thought Gwenyth Paltrow but she's kinda over now.

Don't buy more at Ikea than you can carry home







and say 'hi' to Oprah for me


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 

Keep cool Cupcake







:



Thanks! I have my fans going, so I should be able to sleep okay tonight







How are you doing, Ba?


----------



## 106657

Hello mamas. Well, the concert went well. A lot of people in town were out, I guess because this is the first concert of the season due to the rain I wish you mamas were close so we could enjoy some chatty time!!

Any one doing anything for the weekend?


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redveg* 
Hello mamas. Well, the concert went well. A lot of people in town were out, I guess because this is the first concert of the season due to the rain I wish you mamas were close so we could enjoy some chatty time!!

Any one doing anything for the weekend?

Glad that the concert went well, redveg.







:

I'm working tomorrow, but it's 10AM to 4 PM, so it shouldn't be that bad. Then I am coming home to relax & try to do some creative stuff. I haven't created anything in awhile and recently I've gotten a splurge of creative energy.

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend


----------



## cupcakeladybug

This is a great weekend














:


----------



## Soundtrack

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Geigerin* 

Soundtrak- My primary instrument is violin. I also play viola and piano. At heart, I've always wanted to be a cellist. I already have high hopes for baby bean. No pressure...lol

Always wanted to play a Cello, but I was told my hands were too small.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainbowmoon* 
We are all sick here with nasty colds. blech! Who gets sick in the summer?









Sorry to hear it. Look at it as you immune system becoming stronger with each bug it kills!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cupcakeladybug* 

This is a great weekend














:


I went out to a movie for the first time in a year with some colleagues. It wasn't quite the movie I thought it would be. There is a great divide though, between us married folk with kids and the single bunch. Conversations are more difficult. I went to be social, but it was still hard. I'm glad I went.

Going to sleep, sleep, and get lots of sleep. My body is saying it needs rest. Too bad I'm too old for it to do any good for my height! I love thinking how my son is sleeping and growing at night.

Have a wonderful weekend mamas!


----------



## BaBaBa

Talk about getting old! Oh, am I feeling it. In the 2.5 years since DD was born I feel like I have been aging at an accelerated pace. I wake up in the morning so sore and stiff. I really need to do something about it. Maybe in the fall or winter I'll look into some tai chi or yoga classes again.

I usually don't look forward to going out. I have to force myself but I'm almost always happy I went when I get back.

Wow cupcake! What's great about it? Is it a holiday where you are too? It's Simcoe day here but that's obviously a provincial holiday.

We were going to go to an experimental music festival but when friends couldn't make it I bailed. The idea of taking DD to a late night of weird music probably with everyone high as a kite just doesn't appeal to me. I'd feel like a total square. I do love experimental music and I don't have many opportunities to hear it. Maybe I'll go when DD's older.

Anyhow, we visited my Dad and went to the beach. We had a great day and BTW Dad is going to get the radiation treatment







:







:







: The bad news is that he has an aneurysm beside his heart which could go at any time so he needs that surgery first







. Hopefully they'll fit him in soon







:


----------



## Katsmamajama

Hopefully they get him fixed up soon, BaBaBa!









No serious plans this weekend for us, DH is working crazy hours. A friend of mine is picking up me and DD so we can go to another friend's adoption shower this morning, with a minor detour to Starbucks-- a mutual weakness we share. That will be fun!


----------



## BaBaBa

It's ok Kats







We all have our guilty pleasures

Here's mine:

Kraft peanut butter
Howard Stern
and the Gap


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 

Wow cupcake! What's great about it? Is it a holiday where you are too? It's Simcoe day here but that's obviously a provincial holiday.


It's definitely looking good on the romance side.















Hope that everything will be okay with your Dad soon .


----------



## BaBaBa

sweet!









cupcake, have you ever tried sewing a shopping bag?


----------



## simplespirit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redveg* 
Any one doing anything for the weekend?

Work, work, work... so no fun for me and oh boy; _my house_! It's trashed! so today will be cleaning, hopefully baking a bit and maybe a movie or 2. I work again tomorrow so I don't want to spend the entire day busting my buttocks here and go back and bust 'em again at work


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
sweet!









cupcake, have you ever tried sewing a shopping bag?


Ooh! No, I haven't. Thank you for such a great idea!







:














While sitting at work today, I thought about using printed sheets as fabric. I could always get it second hand. I've been shopping around for different fabric prints, and I'm not liking some of the prices. So I figured that getting sheets with characters with Care Bears and whatnot will also be okay. I'll just have to make sure that they are thick enough. I would love to make a custom baby gift.


----------



## Soundtrack

Quote:


Originally Posted by *simplespirit* 
Work, work, work... so no fun for me and oh boy; _my house_! It's trashed! so today will be cleaning, hopefully baking a bit and maybe a movie or 2. I work again tomorrow so I don't want to spend the entire day busting my buttocks here and go back and bust 'em again at work









What I would give to be able to clean. I wish I had time for the boring and mudane.

Sorry everyone, just having a rather rough week. I miss my friends from back home, miss my family. Just feeling nostalgic, and buried under a pile of books.

Gonna try to get more exercise. I'm wondering if will help with the blues. Yoga, here I come tomorrow









have a peaceful night mamas.


----------



## MittensKittens

I am back!!!

We have moved and have finally got our internet connection up and running. I see lots has happened here and there are lots of new faces here. Doubt I will get the chance to catch up but here I am again. Missed you all!


----------



## ~PurityLake~

Welcome back, Mittenskittens.


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Welcome back, MittensKittens







:


----------



## MittensKittens

Thanks guys! BaBaBa, what is going on with your dad?


----------



## BaBaBa

Phew! I'm so glad you're back, Olivia. I was getting really worried.

You must have got internet just as I lost mine!

Dad's doing fine. He's just waiting for a surgery date.


----------



## cupcakeladybug

BaBaBa, wishing that everything goes well for your dad








I've been reading a *really* good book, *The Time Traveler's Wife* . I cannot wait for the movie to come out next weekend! I am 200 and some pages into the 500 and some page book!








I am also pondering ordering some books soon.







:


----------



## BaBaBa

I keep hearing raves about that book. The movie is coming out soon isn't it?

I just finished reading Out Stealing Horses by Per Petterson. It was quite good I'm just sorry it took me months and months to finish the little 264 page thing. I loved the last sentence. It's rather long but ends '...and we do decide for ourselves when it will hurt.' Profound!


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
I keep hearing raves about that book. The movie is coming out soon isn't it?



Very soon. Next weekend, I think. It's a great book. I recommend it!







:


----------



## MittensKittens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
Phew! I'm so glad you're back, Olivia. I was getting really worried.

You must have got internet just as I lost mine!

Dad's doing fine. He's just waiting for a surgery date.

Thanks for that! Glad to know someone was thinking of me. It was probably good to have a break from the net though. My house has never been so clean







. Did lots of sewing too. I saw your topic on the sewing sub forum. Have you had any success? Glad your dad is OK.


----------



## MittensKittens

Can you believe I got a reminder for asking what tunes people were listening to on TAO instead of on the music forum? I didn't even know there was a music forum! Do you guys have huge collections of reminders too? What ARE they, anyway?


----------



## MittensKittens

Where's Mimi, BTW?


----------



## BaBaBa

I haven't heard from her at all or seen her online. I do check her blog regularly but I should really send her a message.

Don't take the reminders personally. I think they're just trying to keep things orderly. I had one once about moving my post to another forum. I disagreed with them and tried to explain why but it didn't help.

Gee, I was so relieved to see you back I didn't even ask about the new home! It's nice? Really, If I hadn't lost internet myself here I would have been looking for english news from Serbia.

I'll go check my sewing thread right now..

Yoo hoo..... Geigerin!


----------



## MittensKittens

Mmmm, I hope Mimi is OK.

What are you up to today? I just made bread and humus. I am quite proud of myself having made humus from scratch with dried chickpeas, although it took ages and ages. The new home is fantastic, and I am really happy to have internet again as well.

Hey, any advice relating to my DD's recent behavior? She is trying to distract me - all the time. Example: "Please be gentle with your brother". DD: "I want to have juice".

Or me: "Let's take off your shoes if you want to play on the couch". DD: "No, Kaya is thirsty." Or "I am tired", or whatever unrelated stuff she can come up with at the time. Clever, but annoying. Do any of your kids do this?


----------



## MittensKittens

Not much going on here.... Where are you all? Must be because of the weekend. I treated myself to a cleaning lady today, so my apartment is going to be so clean at the end of the day







. Does that make me a lazy person?


----------



## simplespirit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
Not much going on here.... Where are you all? Must be because of the weekend. I treated myself to a cleaning lady today, so my apartment is going to be so clean at the end of the day







. Does that make me a lazy person?

uhhh... _No!_ Good for you! Enjoy your clean apartment! Is there a 'smilie' with a jealous face?


----------



## Geigerin

Hello, Friends! Sorry for the long absence. We're at a pretty busy part of the summer, and when we're not away from home, I'm sleeping. I don't have the energy to mess with anything that isn't absolutely necessary, and even those things get ignored. (Read: Laundry)

MK, I'm glad to see you're back and have internet again.







: I've missed you on here.

Will try to keep in touch this week. Shouldn't be quite as hectic. We have a 50th b-day party for my birth father today, and Bear and I celebrate our 2 year anniversary on Tuesday. I think we'll do something really romantic like go to the state fair.









Glad to see everyone is doing well!


----------



## MittensKittens

I hear you about laundry







, though we now have a great washing machine so I tend to keep up. How are you feeling generally? How far along are you now?

Yay! My apartment is very clean now, and the lady has goats and offered to bring me goat milk.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Geigerin* 
Hello, Friends! Sorry for the long absence. We're at a pretty busy part of the summer, and when we're not away from home, I'm sleeping. I don't have the energy to mess with anything that isn't absolutely necessary, and even those things get ignored. (Read: Laundry)

MK, I'm glad to see you're back and have internet again.







: I've missed you on here.

Will try to keep in touch this week. Shouldn't be quite as hectic. We have a 50th b-day party for my birth father today, and Bear and I celebrate our 2 year anniversary on Tuesday. I think we'll do something really romantic like go to the state fair.










Glad to see everyone is doing well!


----------



## ithappened

hey everyone!

I just thought I'd pop in and say hi. Not much interesting going on for me these days.. still not work and I started the baby quilt for December (early I know, but its been raining all summer so I ran out of things to do).

We also decided to get a freezer so we can stock up/make some meals to prep for Decembers craziness. My DH family wants us to come for Christmas (which would be anywhere between a few days after I give birth to, at best 2-3 weeks after I give birth). . . I'm not excited about the idea of having to travel or do anything for the holiday, since Christmas = us spending all day cooking for everyone else, its always exhausting and stressful.. . so I am working on talking him out of it.. but then we spend xmas alone in our apartment, which could deem really depressing.. either way its a non-win.


----------



## MittensKittens

That looks wonderful, ithappened! Can you tell me how you got the bits of fabric to be the exact size you want? Did you do that with the help of the cardboard bits shown in the picture? I am new to quilting, and I could use some tips!

Not sure about X-mas - you might actually enjoy being at home enjoying your babymoon without family interference. My son was born around that time too, and it was really, really cold. This was during the conflict with Gazprom, so we had reduced heating too! So we ended up just being at home, in bed snuggling up with lots of blankets to stay warm a lot of the time. It was wonderful and I have some very warm memories from that period. Unlike when DD was born, in August (she'll be three next week!) when there were lots of people around, I was in doing lots, and my main memories are of rushing around doing stuff. Just think about snuggling with your newborn, it definitely wouldn't be depressing







.


----------



## ithappened

*MittensKittens*- first I drew out a pattern I wanted on paper, so this is a modified 'yellow brick road' quilt. Then I decided how big I wanted the quilt, from that I decided the total size of one square had to be 9x9 inches otherwise I would end up with incomplete squares to get the size right.

so each side of one full square had to equal 9 inches long. to make the math easy I made it dividable by 3. so I have a 3x9 square, a 3x6, a 3x3 and I think 6x6 if I remember right.. I then used the cardboard 'template' for each size, figured out how many of each size I needed so I could easy cut multiples of each size without having to measure constantly.

A really good beginner quilt is the 9 patch, it looks impressive and is easy to sew!!


----------



## Geigerin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
I hear you about laundry







, though we now have a great washing machine so I tend to keep up. How are you feeling generally? How far along are you now?

Yay! My apartment is very clean now, and the lady has goats and offered to bring me goat milk.







:

Almost 11 weeks now. Yay! We get to hear bean's heartbeat next week. Feeling pretty crummy lately, but I figure we're pretty close to the end of the first trimester. It will be over in no time.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ithappened* 
hey everyone!

I just thought I'd pop in and say hi. Not much interesting going on for me these days.. still not work and I started the baby quilt for December (early I know, but its been raining all summer so I ran out of things to do).

We also decided to get a freezer so we can stock up/make some meals to prep for Decembers craziness. My DH family wants us to come for Christmas (which would be anywhere between a few days after I give birth to, at best 2-3 weeks after I give birth). . . I'm not excited about the idea of having to travel or do anything for the holiday, since Christmas = us spending all day cooking for everyone else, its always exhausting and stressful.. . so I am working on talking him out of it.. but then we spend xmas alone in our apartment, which could deem really depressing.. either way its a non-win.

I love that quilt! I've never made one, but I would love to someday. Maybe when I get energy back again, I could try one for the baby.

Christmas alone can sound depressing, but one of my favorite years was when it was just my BF (at the time) and me in Salzburg. It was so peaceful and meaningful. Don't get me wrong, I love the big family stuff, but a quiet Christmas with the new baby sounds perfect to me.


----------



## 106657

Hey mamas, I am popping in to say hi. Hope everyone is doing good. I have company and we have been running all over. On my way to Boston today. Hope everyone has a good day.

Be back after the 15th.


----------



## Geigerin

Enjoy the time with your guests and your trip to Boston!


----------



## BaBaBa

Have a good time RV









Sorry you're feeling crummy Geigerin. I remember it being a rough time but it's all for the best for little Bean.

It's great so see you back ithappened







:

DD was born December 4 and I refused to travel to anyone. I made everyone one to us. Well, I also had a broken tailbone so honestly, travel was tough.

oops, gotta run. Catch up later


----------



## BaBaBa

it happened - I didn't know you could quilt! That looks great. I love the fabric. Do you buy it online or do you have good fabric shops?

Christmas can be rough with a new baby, especially your first. Everyone is so excited and wants to see the baby they don't think about the mother's needs and desires. I think we offended DH's family when we wouldn't come. But I was nursing constantly, in pain and had some PPD for sure. Plus, I wasn't ready to be passing DD around to everyone that would want to hold her. And honestly, I'm no germaphobe but the idea of exposing a newborn to so many people made me nervous. We set a date for a pot luck celebration at our home a few weeks later in January.

i think a Christmas with just the 3 of you, babymooning could be heavenly









MK - The cleaning lady is brilliant and doesn't make you lazy in the least. just allows you to spend more time cooking or spending quality time with the kids... and yay for (raw, I assume) goats milk. What are you going to do with it?

Also, re DD's behaviour.. As you know, I am certainly not a parenting expert







but have you tried asking her what you just said in a gentle non condescending way? Maybe it would help her focus on what you are asking of her.

Geigerin - 2nd year anniversary, hmm.... thats cotton isn't it? What did you get him?


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Hey ladies! I had an amazing weekend







: I was feeling pretty lousy with the allergies on Thursday and Friday night, so I napped/went to bed earlier than expected. I am feeling a lot better.









Hope that you are are all doing well


----------



## MittensKittens

Thanks so much, ithappened! I started working on the quilt you linked to! It looks wonderful and is so simple too! I am freaked out by some of the quilt patterns, especially as I don't have a rotary cutter right now, but this one is great!


----------



## BaBaBa

What's special about rotary cutters? I mean, I have one but why is it better than scissors?


----------



## MittensKittens

I think you can be much more precise with them when it comes to small bits of fabric, especially weirdly shaped ones such as triangles.

Ba, any suggestions what I can do with goat's milk? Other than just drink it of course? I have a HUGE lot coming on Thursday.


----------



## BaBaBa

how about making yoghurt or .....ICE CREAM!

or even cheese!


----------



## MittensKittens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
how about making yoghurt or .....ICE CREAM!

or even cheese!

I'd considered cheese but think it is complicated to make unless you opt for the cottage cheese like thing, but ice cream sounds wonderful!!! I will definitely try that!


----------



## ithappened

*MittensKittens* eh, I use IKEA scissors which work just fine


----------



## BaBaBa

What?!?!

I thought we needed super expensive scissors to sew!


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Hiii! I'm just getting comfortable with a new laptop & I *love* it!!!














've been making graphics and I really love how they turned out







I made one with my future daughter's name on it...


----------



## MadiMamacita

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
I'd considered cheese but think it is complicated to make unless you opt for the cottage cheese like thing, but ice cream sounds wonderful!!! I will definitely try that!

my neighbor just started making cheeses- she said that goat (chevre style) is one of the easier cheeses. Mozzarella is the easiest, for the record.
not sure what her process is but i could find out if you like.
this website has some good chevre making info:http://www.humblegarden.com/2008/06/22/make-chevre/
it appears that you need a starter of bacteria and rennet.

ps this is my first post here- just thought i'd drop in and say hello!


----------



## BaBaBa

Hi and welcome MadiMamacita

Cupcake, is it a mac?

I just finished watching Brokeback Mountain









Don't you think the most romantic stories are when lovers can't end up together?


----------



## BaBaBa

I spoke to Mimi today. She's doing well but doesn't have a computer right now. She wanted me to tell you that she misses you all very much


----------



## Geigerin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
I'd considered cheese but think it is complicated to make unless you opt for the cottage cheese like thing, but ice cream sounds wonderful!!! I will definitely try that!

Haven't tried making cheese yet, but I read "Animal, Vegetable, Miracle" last year, and the author made it sound like making cheese is very easy. Now, I can't personally speak to it, but as soon as we have ready access to raw milk, we want to try making some cheese.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MadiMamacita* 
my neighbor just started making cheeses- she said that goat (chevre style) is one of the easier cheeses. Mozzarella is the easiest, for the record.
not sure what her process is but i could find out if you like.
this website has some good chevre making info:http://www.humblegarden.com/2008/06/22/make-chevre/
it appears that you need a starter of bacteria and rennet.

ps this is my first post here- just thought i'd drop in and say hello!

Welcome! Nice to have you hear.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
I spoke to Mimi today. She's doing well but doesn't have a computer right now. She wanted me to tell you that she misses you all very much









If you talk with her again, please let her know I send my love. She is _very_ missed.


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 

Cupcake, is it a mac?

I just finished watching Brokeback Mountain









Don't you think the most romantic stories are when lovers can't end up together?


Oh that movie is too sad!!

Yes, it is


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MadiMamacita* 
my neighbor just started making cheeses- she said that goat (chevre style) is one of the easier cheeses. Mozzarella is the easiest, for the record.
not sure what her process is but i could find out if you like.
this website has some good chevre making info:http://www.humblegarden.com/2008/06/22/make-chevre/
it appears that you need a starter of bacteria and rennet.

ps this is my first post here- just thought i'd drop in and say hello!

Welcome MadiMamacita!







:


----------



## MittensKittens

hey guys!

Just made goat's milk icecream with mint, and it is in the freezer right now. Thanks for giving me the idea, bababa!

i hope you are all ok today.

MadiMamacita, welcome! chevre sounds really yummy, especially since it is not for sale here in serbia. don't know if i can get the starter though. would you like to tell us a bit about yourself







?


----------



## 106657

Morning all. Well all my company has left. It was odd to get up this morning and not have to get dressed before coming down stairs. Now I just need to get the house back in shape.


----------



## 106657

I love goat cheese! I would love to get a goat, but everytime I mention it everyone tells me they are bad pets??


----------



## MittensKittens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redveg* 
I love goat cheese! I would love to get a goat, but everytime I mention it everyone tells me they are bad pets??

NO!!! I used to have several as a kid, but one that I have especially fond memories of. She was called Cathy and I used to walk her like you do with a dog, without a leash or anything. She was extremely social, and lived top be around 25! We also had another (dumped on us when the neighbors wanted to get rid of her) who was a sociopath, no kidding! She used to attack people and be mean to other goats. That one was definitely not a nice pet.


----------



## ~PurityLake~

My aunt had a goat on her large farm. It was really sweet and cute. Unfortunately, my aunt left him tied to a tree with a bucket of water, but was gone all day long and it got too hot outside.







:

I'd like to own a goat someday.


----------



## ithappened

I'd actually love to have a pet pig, people think I am joking but I've wanted once since I was 7


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Goats are awesome! I never had one, but a childhood friend did and he was so cool! He was a little insane,though! He would wander to the middle of the road and if a car came, he'd try to get in it


----------



## BaBaBa

We have a goat, 'Duddy'. He's a great pet but you do need to watch him around the garden.

Didn't George Clooney have a pet pig? I can see them making great pets but raising them for meat wasn't much fun.

RedVeg, you have a pig, don't you? Yoda Mae? You should totally get a goat, How about a pygmy? Whoever said they make bad pets must have been talking about a Billy.


----------



## ~PurityLake~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ithappened* 
I'd actually love to have a pet pig, people think I am joking but I've wanted once since I was 7









I knew someone when I was in my early 20's who had a pet pig. I visited her house once and the pig was in the living room hiding under a blanket for her nap. She grunted a bit when she woke and realized someone new was in the house, but mostly just wanted to nap rather than socialize with me at the time.


----------



## MittensKittens

Kaya is going to be three tomorrow! I can't believe where the time went!


----------



## 106657

Happy Birthday Kaya!


----------



## 106657

I have two pet pigs, Eleanor and YodaMae. I have had Eleanor since she was 10 days old, I adopted YodaMae last year and am going to adopt her sister {MagPie} in a month or so. Eleanor lives in the house. I have tried to get YodaMae inside, but she is too use to life outside.


----------



## 106657

My DH is afraid the goats will destroy everything. I am going to look in to getting one though.


----------



## rainbowmoon

I used to keep milk goats, I miss them so!


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Happy Birthday, Kaya!

Yes, George Clooney had a pet pig named Max.


----------



## ithappened

ahhh now you guys make me really want a pig! If only we weren't in an apartment I'd push my DH for it


----------



## cupcakeladybug

A pig would be awesome


----------



## 106657

Morning mamas. Today is Saturday, which means scrub the bathrooms. YUCK!! I hope everyone is doing something better than me.

I love my pigs, they don't do much but they make me smile.


----------



## Katsmamajama

I might possibly be interested in swapping you-- scrubbing the bathrooms, for stripping the wax off my floors in the whole house. The floors all look dingy and dirty, even though they're clean, so we're planning a "GI Party" to fix that. I tried to tell him if he holds out a couple more months, I'll definitely get it done when I start nesting.... I'm the girl who spent almost a whole week with a toothbrush on my hands and knees, washing my baseboards-- 2 weeks before DD was born. I'm sure I'll find myself in the same kind of position again! Oh well, he's on a 4 day weekend, so I guess that will be our "couple time."


----------



## BaBaBa

: Happy Birthday Kaya!







:

How was it?

Cupcake, ok, did you google the name of George Clooney's pig, or are you a big fan







?









RedVeg, hey, with teens in the house, how come you have to clean the bathroom on a Saturday?









I started doing flylady a couple of weeks ago and I think it's really great. I don't feel overwhelmed by the housework anymore.

Well, it's not even 7 PM and DD is asleep!









I think I'll catch up on my reading, have a drink then finish watching The Darjeeling Limited while knitting. Now that's a Saturday night!


----------



## MittensKittens

Hey guys!

We had a great day yesterday, we spent all day at a water resort in the city, and we all enjoyed it immensely. Now I am feeling down, because DD has been an absolute... challenge... to be with since we have got back, she is just hyperactive and actually does not hear me when I tell her stuff. It has not been very enjoyable







.

BaBaBa, hope you enjoyed a looong evening yesterday







.

RedVeg, I think your DH's concerns are right, I can see having a goat running around the yard free range style, and still having an intact veg garden!

What are you all doing today?


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
Cupcake, ok, did you google the name of George Clooney's pig, or are you a big fan







?










It's funny that you say that! I was an uber fan for years


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 

What are you all doing today?


I finished "The Time Traveler's Wife" today. I bawled! Such a great book!


----------



## ithappened

just had an odd weekend involving unknown relatives (my DH has an uncle who I had never heard of or knew of, but just sort of showed up)... a monk from India... terrible local hard to understand german dialectic... sausage at 7am (ugh) and an audi....


----------



## BaBaBa

Just back from a day at the beach







:

ithappened, am I understanding you correctly? Surprise Uncle is a sausage eating, audi driving, expat Austrian monk, visiting from India?







:

I think you stepped into a Wes Anderson movie.

Did he resemble Owen Wilson.... no... Bill Murray?

MK, I know we've been having the same problem with our DDs lately. I have a theory that I'm testing out... I think she's been OVER stimulated. In my quest to have an activity, or go somewhere everyday I think I have actually been planning too much. She's seems to have been much better since we slowed down just spending a lot of lazy, low key time right at home.

Cupcake, George Clooney huh? I can see that. He's easy on the eyes.

RV, I've had a pig and a goat both get into the garden and having a pig in there is way worse than if a goat gets in. If you can keep the pigs out you should have no problem keeping a goat out


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
Cupcake, George Clooney huh? I can see that. He's easy on the eyes.


He's very good-looking & funny too!


----------



## BaBaBa

He is. It's true but I just can't can't into him. Maybe it's because I know too much about him with his revolving door of women. I yearn for the golden age of Hollywood when people didn't know so much about celebrities.

Here's my man...
http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0000606/























Never heard of him right? Didn't think so


----------



## simplespirit

: The weekend is over! It was a long, long weekend at work... my house is in a sad state! I have today off and then back tomorrow so; I will be here cleaning in the humidity and heat







. hopefully, my next days off (weds/thurs) will be a bit more fun.

I will spend my breaks today trying to catch up with everyone on mdc. Have a wonderful day!


----------



## 106657

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Katsmamajama* 
I might possibly be interested in swapping you-- scrubbing the bathrooms, for stripping the wax off my floors in the whole house. The floors all look dingy and dirty, even though they're clean, so we're planning a "GI Party" to fix that. I tried to tell him if he holds out a couple more months, I'll definitely get it done when I start nesting.... I'm the girl who spent almost a whole week with a toothbrush on my hands and knees, washing my baseboards-- 2 weeks before DD was born. I'm sure I'll find myself in the same kind of position again! Oh well, he's on a 4 day weekend, so I guess that will be our "couple time."

You win. I used to do this when I was younger in our old house, not a nice thing to do.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 







:
RedVeg, hey, with teens in the house, how come you have to clean the bathroom on a Saturday?









I want it done right. My guys would rush through it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
He is. It's true but I just can't can't into him. Maybe it's because I know too much about him with his revolving door of women. I yearn for the golden age of Hollywood when people didn't know so much about celebrities.

Here's my man...
http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0000606/























Never heard of him right? Didn't think so









The Professional. I have heard of him. Love the accent!


----------



## ithappened

*BaBaBa*- it felt like a wes anderson movie, Ill have to post a photo of him since its on my camera









Not much going on with me today, I am lazy because its SO hot and been having major sister drama (she hacked into my online journal to read all my post). Blah.


----------



## ithappened

oh oh!! I forgot, any of you have a favorite brownie recipe? I want some really chewy ones but haven't had luck when I try to make them at home..


----------



## BaBaBa

CLASSIC BROWNIES
MAKES TWENTY-FOUR 2-INCH-SQUARE BROWNIES

Be sure to test for doneness before removing the brownies from the oven. If under baked (the toothpick has batter clinging to it), the texture of the brownies will be dense and gummy; if over baked (the toothpick comes out completely clean), the brownies will be dry and cakey.

1cup (4 ounces) pecans or walnuts, chopped medium (optional)
1 1/4cups (5 ounces) cake flour
1/2 teaspoon salt
3/4teaspoon baking powder
6ounces unsweetened chocolate, chopped fine
12tablespoons (1 1/2 sticks) unsalted butter, cut into six 1-inch pieces
2 1/4cups (15 3/4 ounces) sugar
4large eggs
1tablespoon vanilla extract

1.Adjust oven rack to middle position; heat oven to 325 degrees. Cut 18-inch length foil and fold lengthwise to 8-inch width. Fit foil into length of 13 by 9-inch baking dish, pushing it into corners and allow excess to overhang pan edges. Cut 14-inch length foil, fold lengthwise to 12-inch width; fit into width of baking pan in same manner, perpendicular to first sheet. Spray foil-lined pan with nonstick cooking spray.
2.If using nuts, spread nuts evenly on rimmed baking sheet and toast in oven until fragrant, 5 to 8 minutes. Set aside to cool.
3.Whisk to combine flour, salt, and baking powder in medium bowl; set aside.
4.Melt chocolate and butter in a large heatproof bowl set over saucepan of almost-simmering water, stirring occasionally, until smooth. When chocolate mixture is completely smooth, remove bowl from saucepan and gradually whisk in sugar. Add eggs one at a time, whisking after each addition until thoroughly combined. Whisk in vanilla. Add flour mixture in three additions, folding with rubber spatula until batter is completely smooth and homogeneous.
5.Transfer batter to prepared pan; using spatula, spread batter into corners of pan and smooth surface. Sprinkle toasted nuts (if using) evenly over batter and bake until toothpick or wooden skewer inserted into centre of brownies comes out with few moist crumbs attached, 30 to 35 minutes. Cool on wire rack to room temperature, about 2 hours, then remove brownies from pan by lifting foil overhang. Cut brownies into 2-inch squares and serve.


----------



## BaBaBa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redveg* 
The Professional. I have heard of him. Love the accent!

Ding! Ding! Ding!
Leon... *sigh.... my hero







:


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
He is. It's true but I just can't can't into him. Maybe it's because I know too much about him with his revolving door of women. I yearn for the golden age of Hollywood when people didn't know so much about celebrities.

Here's my man...
http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0000606/























Never heard of him right? Didn't think so










Exactly. I totally agree.

The Professional was such a good movie!

I think my taste in celebrity "crushes" has changed completely.


----------



## BaBaBa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cupcakeladybug* 

Exactly. I totally agree.

The Professional was such a good movie!

I think my taste in celebrity "crushes" has changed completely.

















I am obsessed with that movie.









So, who's your new crush?


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 

So, who's your new crush?










I must admit, I find older actors attractive.







The same goes with my personal preference (in fact my friends make humorous jokes about it







). Anyhow, I like Eric Roberts. He's in some of my favorite movies. I also love how he's really into http://www.naturalchild.org/


----------



## BaBaBa

is that Julia Roberts brother?
Oh, I'm familiar with the natural child project. That's a great source of information.
Hey, what are you up to tonight? I am bored outta my mind.


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
is that Julia Roberts brother?
Oh, I'm familiar with the natural child project. That's a great source of information.
Hey, what are you up to tonight? I am bored outta my mind.


He is!
I love the Natural Child Project.








I am just sitting here and catching up online







I am also pondering future educational pursuits and whether or not I want more tea.


----------



## BaBaBa

So, I'm assuming Julia Roberts is 'natural' with her kids?

Nice! I'm delighted that DD is asleep and I'm getting some 'me' time. But, I can concentrate to read, I bored with everything on MDC (well, until you came along







) I need to resist watching 'The Professional' again, (yes, it's becoming a problem) but I don't know what else to watch .... Kill Bill, maybe? oh, and I'm drinking a Strongbow, yum!
You're 1/2 hour ahead of Ontario, right?


----------



## BaBaBa

Thanks for reminding me of Natural Child, I really need to read the discipline, oops, I mean NVC articles. But not tonight... Tonight I don't want to think about parenting.


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
So, I'm assuming Julia Roberts is 'natural' with her kids?

Nice! I'm delighted that DD is asleep and I'm getting some 'me' time. But, I can concentrate to read, I bored with everything on MDC (well, until you came along







) I need to resist watching 'The Professional' again, (yes, it's becoming a problem) but I don't know what else to watch .... Kill Bill, maybe? oh, and I'm drinking a Strongbow, yum!
You're 1/2 hour ahead of Ontario, right?


Thanks







Aw! I mostly come here to check this thread. I had milk instead of tea. Had two travel mugs worth of tea while at work today. I have a ton of movies to watch , but I tend to keep my movie watching to the weekends. I don't know if you can assume if Julia is 'natural' with her kids, but I believe I read that she breastfeeds. I know that Eric uses the Natural Child project as his philosophy.

I'm a whole hour ahead of Ontario







What's Strongbow like?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
Thanks for reminding me of Natural Child, I really need to read the discipline, oops, I mean NVC articles. But not tonight... Tonight I don't want to think about parenting.

No problem.


----------



## BaBaBa

Shucks! I missed you. DD woke up and surprised me.

I really like Strongbow and Sir Perry Pear Cider. I don't like beer other than that Belgian cherry beer (I forget the name) There's great cider fro Quebec (and France, obviously) but I have a hard time finding it here. I think my preference for unwinding is a bit of Scotch but we're all out.

Later


----------



## MittensKittens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
Shucks! I missed you. DD woke up and surprised me.

I really like Strongbow and Sir Perry Pear Cider. I don't like beer other than that Belgian cherry beer (I forget the name) There's great cider fro Quebec (and France, obviously) but I have a hard time finding it here. I think my preference for unwinding is a bit of Scotch but we're all out.

Later









Oh, I love strongbow!

We had a wonderful party yesterday. It was laid back and fun for the kids as well as the adults. The kids just played with some of Kaya's birthday gifts, the babies mostly slept, and the adults had a chance to chat and drink beer







.

If we're talking about actors, I like Han Suk-kyu, he's the guy on the left in this picture http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shiri_(film). Oh, and here is is too.

BaBaBa, do you like foreign cinema?


----------



## 106657

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ithappened* 
major sister drama (she hacked into my online journal to read all my post). Blah.









Wow! That is so wrong!!


----------



## MittensKittens

Ithappened, I didn't see that post of yours! That is horrible!


----------



## BaBaBa

yeah, pretty brutal. How did you find out?


----------



## BaBaBa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
Oh, I love strongbow!

We had a wonderful party yesterday. It was laid back and fun for the kids as well as the adults. The kids just played with some of Kaya's birthday gifts, the babies mostly slept, and the adults had a chance to chat and drink beer







.

If we're talking about actors, I like Han Suk-kyu, he's the guy on the left in this picture http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shiri_(film). Oh, and here is is too.

BaBaBa, do you like foreign cinema?

I think we're going to try and make our own hard cider this fall.

I don't know him. I really don't much about Korean cinema.

I do like foreign films. I find the writing to be so much better than Hollywood films. But then, maybe only the good ones make it over here.


----------



## MittensKittens

Morning mamas! How are you all?

Ba, I'd love to try some of your home made cider if you get round to making it! If you love film, check out some Korean films, a lot of them are very arty in a strange, exciting kind of way. Let me know if you need any recommendations.


----------



## 106657

Morning mamas. Don't know about the rest of you, but it has been so flippin hot here! Right now it is a bit better, but that's only because it's early. I watch a lot of foreign films, mostly German if I can get my hands on them, British.


----------



## BaBaBa

I'm thinking of joining a mail DVD service. There isn't a lot of choices in the movie stores out here plus it's a 30 minute drive and I try to only go into town once or twice a week.

When I lived in Toronto and had TV the multicultural station showed Chinese movies every Saturday night. They were awesome. I'm also really interested in Bollywood film. I love the music.

MK, sure I'll take some Korean recommendations.

We just have to get DH's step dad's cider press back in working order. WE have a number of old apple trees on the property. This harvest moon will be our 4th wedding anniversary (fruit and flowers) to celebrate it we will be planting a small heirloom apple orchard.


----------



## MittensKittens

Ba, one of my all time favorite Korean films is Chinjeolhan geumjassi (Sympathy for Lady Vengeance). It is directed by Park Chan-wook, and stars my fave Korean actress, Lee Yong-ae. It is pretty weird and wacky. Hint - if you don't mind watching a movie in many parts, search for it on youtube







.

We are doing pretty good with EC these days, so I wanted to share this pic









Hope you are all doing good today!


----------



## ithappened

*redveg, MittensKittens, BaBaBa*- I found out because my sister wrote me an email basically confessing she broke into my livejournal account and then was upset because I had said 'terrible things about her' (2-3 years ago).

The weird part was that what she was upset about things we had openly fought about and I thought we had come to terms with. I was sort of blown away when she acted as if I had been saying things secretly about her behind her back. which wasn't the case at all. . . actually, more then that, I was surprised she had the guts to be upset for something she did to me.

Anyhow, i think we resolved it now but man, the drama !


----------



## 106657

Morning mamas.

MittensKittens, what a cute picture. Makes me wish my guys were little again.

ithappened, glad you got it worked out with your sister.


----------



## 106657

I thought of joining one of those dvd clubs too, but I buy used dvd's and just trade them when and if I don't want them any longer.


----------



## ~PurityLake~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
I'm thinking of joining a mail DVD service. There isn't a lot of choices in the movie stores out here plus it's a 30 minute drive and I try to only go into town once or twice a week.


We've been subscribed to Netflix for about 2 months now. There are plenty of rentals around town, but this is really convenient and a little less money overall. It's also nice to be able to browse and choose movies from home, at least for me that's a bonus.


----------



## cupcakeladybug

It's been so warm here, as well! Today was the first day I was actually quite satisfied with the weather. Though, this weekend we are supposed to have a storm with lots and lots of rain. It's my weekend off. I'm not too worried about the rain. As long as the power stays on, I can watch movies and whatnot







I am more terrified of thunder, lightning and high winds.

I'm a bit irked today, but I don't feel it's appropriate to say why on the open forums.














:


----------



## rainbowmoon

I







Netflix!


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainbowmoon* 
I







Netflix!


I've never used it. What's it like?


----------



## rainbowmoon

Well, we have the unlimited movies at a time (via snail mail) and unlimited watching online for $17 per month. It's more worth it if you live near a processing center. When I lived in the southwest it took over a week to send the movies back and get new ones (usually took at least 3 days there and 3 days back and sunday inevitibely falls in there somewhere).. Here in MA it's 2 days (1 day there and 1 day back) so it's MUCH better.


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainbowmoon* 
Well, we have the unlimited movies at a time (via snail mail) and unlimited watching online for $17 per month. It's more worth it if you live near a processing center. When I lived in the southwest it took over a week to send the movies back and get new ones (usually took at least 3 days there and 3 days back and sunday inevitibely falls in there somewhere).. Here in MA it's 2 days (1 day there and 1 day back) so it's MUCH better.


That's pretty awesome!


----------



## BaBaBa

Cupcake, I don't know if they have Netflix in Canada but this is the one I'm thinking of joining in case you're interested too.
http://www.zip.ca/dvd/index.aspx
I hope things turn around for you







: PM me, if you like.

RV, I also like to purchase the used ones and I can even pick some up some new cheap one at the grocery store. Problem is, I don't know how to get rid of them!!!

We had a bad storm yesterday. An F2 tornado hit our neighbouring town and an 11 year old boy was killed









it, sorry you had to go through such drama. Family. Gotta love them

MK, such a cute pic







I looked into that movie (zip.ca carries it, so they MUST be good) it's part of a trilogy. Do you think I need to watch the previous 2 movies? I'm assuming you've seem them


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
Cupcake, I don't know if they have Netflix in Canada but this is the one I'm thinking of joining in case you're interested too.
http://www.zip.ca/dvd/index.aspx
I hope things turn around for you







: PM me, if you like.


Thank you so much for the link, I will check it out!


----------



## 106657

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
RV, I also like to purchase the used ones and I can even pick some up some new cheap one at the grocery store. Problem is, I don't know how to get rid of them!!!

I trade the used ones I don't want back to the video store.


----------



## 106657

Hello all. It is so sticky here. I can't stand it when it's humid! Anyone have any plans for the weekend? I only need to buy the kids shoes and we will be all set with back to school shopping. Tomorrow we are going to a wedding, I don't know the couple, but DH knows the parents. I hope the weather is nice for them.


----------



## MittensKittens

Morning! I am going to a birthday party today, other than that it's boring old chores







.


----------



## MittensKittens

Help me out please, mamas!

I'm trying to figure out what the best birthday gift for a friend is - this buckle tai, which I think looks rather nice, but it is the first time I have made one and I am not sure about the safety of the actual buckles... or this skirt, which I think turned out a bit boring? Shall I add decorative stitches along the top and bottom?

She'll get either the tai or the skirt, and a brooch. Help appreciated!


----------



## rainbowmoon

Ohhhh those are both great gifts! I love the skirt and brooch idea best though! Unless she needs a carrier.. and I love the skirt as is!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
Help me out please, mamas!

I'm trying to figure out what the best birthday gift for a friend is - this buckle tai, which I think looks rather nice, but it is the first time I have made one and I am not sure about the safety of the actual buckles... or this skirt, which I think turned out a bit boring? Shall I add decorative stitches along the top and bottom?

She'll get either the tai or the skirt, and a brooch. Help appreciated!


----------



## MittensKittens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainbowmoon* 
Ohhhh those are both great gifts! I love the skirt and brooch idea best though! Unless she needs a carrier.. and I love the skirt as is!

Thanks for your input! She is a carrier freak and has tons of carriers, including one I made. She needs a new mei tei though, but her son is heavy, so not sure about the buckles. But, it is her birthday, and she might appreciate something non baby related for a change!


----------



## MadiMamacita

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 

MadiMamacita, welcome! chevre sounds really yummy, especially since it is not for sale here in serbia. don't know if i can get the starter though. would you like to tell us a bit about yourself







?

so, i first joined mdc when i was living in peru and looking for gentle discipline ideas for the non-profit day care i had started. fast forward a few years and I'm living in Bend, OR with my peruvian husband and 7 month old baby boy. I don't know too many other mamas IRL so i love reading up on the mdc mamas!
i'll be 26 tomorrow, I work on an as-needed basis as a spanish interpreter for head start... right now we are trying to get a student visa for my SIL (sounds funny to say SIL because she's only 11! but thats what she is) my MIL passed away in June and I feel for a little girl with out a mama. So we're trying to get her over here to live with us, at least while she's in school.
i can't think of anything else!


----------



## cupcakeladybug

I thought that it would be cooler here, but today is like 38 C with the humidity







We are supposed to get a hurricane tomorrow! Yikes!














I hope it's not as bad as they are predicting!

I've had a pretty good week, though. I got recognized at work, and won a beach bag.


----------



## BaBaBa

phew! things have been crazy around here







or maybe, I've just been crazy.

MadiMamacita, that is so sad about your SIL.







I hope the visa comes through quickly.

MK, I think both gifts are great but (unless you can do both







) I would go with the skirt. It's nice to get a gift for HER instead of a baby related item (especially if you're not sure about the safety of it)


----------



## BaBaBa

cupcake, I just heard the news this morning. I hope you are ok and out of harm's way. Please drop in and let us know.


----------



## 106657

morning mamas. This weekend was ok, just a few things I wish I could have a do-over. I hope everyone had a good weekend.


----------



## rainbowmoon

We had actually planned to go to Acadia/Bar Harbor, ME this past weekend..Never made the reservations though and other stuff came up. DP still wants to go in a week or two. I want to wait until spring now!









Hope all is well cupcake.


----------



## ernalala

Hı all and welcome new friends!

We've been on our very first REAL holiday (meaning: not family visit related holiday) as a family foursome and we had a good time. Also met some long time no see old friends and made some new ones (but lol all again long distance which would make them more like 'great acquaintances' than 'good friends' lol).

It's Ramadan here but many people in our environment are not the fasting kind. Nor are we. But I must admit it's a whole different atmosphere in this 'season', and with the holidays at the end, it's comparable to X-mas or Easter atmosphere (and probably Thanksgiving for some oy you). My parents will be visiting this time of the year too, I think they do like the 'special' atmosphere of the local celebretions/fasting month. It's also the best season for buying dried fruits like dates and figs. Hmmm. BUT to keep your sanity you MUST avoid supermarkets in the afternoon and after the breaking of the fast







.


----------



## BaBaBa

Welcome back ernala







! I was wondering where you went....
Sounds like a wonderful holiday. Our first 'family' vacation is scheduled for 2011. So for now, I'm just dreaming.


----------



## MittensKittens

Great to see you, ernalala! Glad to hear you enjoyed your holiday. Where did you go? How did the kids like it?


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
cupcake, I just heard the news this morning. I hope you are ok and out of harm's way. Please drop in and let us know.


Hi! I'm okay







It wasn't as bad as they were predicting here.


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ernalala* 
Hı all and welcome new friends!

We've been on our very first REAL holiday (meaning: not family visit related holiday) as a family foursome and we had a good time. Also met some long time no see old friends and made some new ones (but lol all again long distance which would make them more like 'great acquaintances' than 'good friends' lol).

It's Ramadan here but many people in our environment are not the fasting kind. Nor are we. But I must admit it's a whole different atmosphere in this 'season', and with the holidays at the end, it's comparable to X-mas or Easter atmosphere (and probably Thanksgiving for some oy you). My parents will be visiting this time of the year too, I think they do like the 'special' atmosphere of the local celebretions/fasting month. It's also the best season for buying dried fruits like dates and figs. Hmmm. BUT to keep your sanity you MUST avoid supermarkets in the afternoon and after the breaking of the fast







.


Hi!!!


----------



## BaBaBa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cupcakeladybug* 

Hi! I'm okay







It wasn't as bad as they were predicting here.


Thank goodness!


----------



## ernalala

Good part of the holiday: kids saw and experienced the SEA for the first time! I'm not really a sea-sand-beach person myself, but I do love the atmosphere of the sea(side), and the tides (well if there are), here there arn't any 

And thy experienced the sea, too, both by 'swimming in it and braking the waves, and by ferryboat (although the little one was TERRIFIED for the first quarter of an hour and we felt so badly for taking him on this boat! but the fear passed, at least, and he enjoyed the returntrip much more).

And I love the sea wind and a little stormwind. Not the heavy and dangerous storms, though, and I hope I'll never end up near one! Good fpor you cupcake, that it's over and it was not so bad after all.


----------



## MittensKittens

Great to hear you are ok, cupcake!

Ernalala, that sounds like so much fun... apart from the beginning of the ferry ride. Do your kids swim?


----------



## 106657

Hello everyone. Ernalala, glad to hear you and family hard a good holiday. It's been years since I have been on a vacation with the family. Well, we are going to Michigan tomorrow to pick up a puppy. Just driving out and driving back. Aprox 48 hours round trip. I hope everyone has a good weekend. I won't be on computer until Sunday/Monday, and my kids go back to school on Mondayso it is going to be wild here.


----------



## ~D~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redveg* 
Hello everyone. Ernalala, glad to hear you and family hard a good holiday. It's been years since I have been on a vacation with the family. Well, we are going to Michigan tomorrow to pick up a puppy. Just driving out and driving back. Aprox 48 hours round trip. I hope everyone has a good weekend. I won't be on computer until Sunday/Monday, and my kids go back to school on Mondayso it is going to be wild here.











Have a safe trip! Are you picking up from a rescue shelter or breeder?? Hope your lil puppy is awesomely cute!!


----------



## cupcakeladybug

I'm very upset today... I cannot believe how the irresponsible actions of someone can make me feel so sick to my stomach. I've been feeling like this for awhile. I need to stop caring about what this person does. It's not my fault that they are irresponsible and reckless. I'm done.







:


----------



## BaBaBa

Oh no! What happened? Are you okay?


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 









Oh no! What happened? Are you okay?


Thanks, I am better now. Please PM me. A little too much for open forums...


----------



## signingmamma

Hola mammis








Can I join you??? Hope it's not to late, I havent introduced myself properly on the forums so I think I will here...

I'm 31 years old, mamma to Cata and due in early January with a baby boy, a total surprise. I never thought I would get pregnant again really, it was a complete surprise, but I'm nervous on how our finances will be going, we pulled DD out of the private school she was and we enrolled her in a public school, she's actually pretty excited to start there, and I love the fact that they teach the children LSE once a week, something that her other school does not have








Anyway, I work in a highschool, not much but I love my job. Socializing with all the teenagers, it gets me ready for when DD is a teen somehow and most of them are really funny. I'm also a LSE interpreter.
DH is deaf, but that hasn't really stopped him from working, he owns a hardware store (is that the way you call it? where they sell houseware, utensils, paints, etc?) and he has his own employees and it's slowly growing. Even though he says it's mine too though, but he does it all









I'm such a nighowl, it's 2am and I'm up and I dont plan to fall asleep anytime soon, DH is very comfortable reading his book and DD is watching TV. We didn't had power last night, all our neighborhood. So we were up last night becuase it was very hot to sleep and just uncomfortable we can get up to 40°C in summer. We slept all day and we got off schedule. Thank God it's sunday so we can sleep in without troubles.

Oh I thinkI bore you with all this chatter







Bye.


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *signingmamma* 
Hola mammis








Can I join you??? Hope it's not to late, I havent introduced myself properly on the forums so I think I will here...

I'm 31 years old, mamma to Cata and due in early January with a baby boy, a total surprise. I never thought I would get pregnant again really, it was a complete surprise, but I'm nervous on how our finances will be going, we pulled DD out of the private school she was and we enrolled her in a public school, she's actually pretty excited to start there, and I love the fact that they teach the children LSE once a week, something that her other school does not have








Anyway, I work in a highschool, not much but I love my job. Socializing with all the teenagers, it gets me ready for when DD is a teen somehow and most of them are really funny. I'm also a LSE interpreter.
DH is deaf, but that hasn't really stopped him from working, he owns a hardware store (is that the way you call it? where they sell houseware, utensils, paints, etc?) and he has his own employees and it's slowly growing. Even though he says it's mine too though, but he does it all









I'm such a nighowl, it's 2am and I'm up and I dont plan to fall asleep anytime soon, DH is very comfortable reading his book and DD is watching TV. We didn't had power last night, all our neighborhood. So we were up last night becuase it was very hot to sleep and just uncomfortable we can get up to 40°C in summer. We slept all day and we got off schedule. Thank God it's sunday so we can sleep in without troubles.

Oh I thinkI bore you with all this chatter







Bye.


Welcome!


----------



## ithappened

popping in to say hi. Its been a really rough week for me. My computer died







and we have been on 'holiday' with my FIL which translates more to a stressful week for me then anything else.


----------



## Mimi

I am back!!!
*I missed you all so much!!!!*
What happened?
What did I miss?
How are you all?

<3
Mimi


----------



## MittensKittens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mimi* 
I am back!!!
*I missed you all so much!!!!*
What happened?
What did I miss?
How are you all?

<3
Mimi









:

Great to see you!!!

We've missed you!


----------



## Mimi

what's new?


----------



## MittensKittens

I'm hoping to be ready to open my business at the beginning of next month, and I am working on a book. Kids are a bit sick right now







. How are you, How are Emi and George? Oh, I always forget to ask people about their husbands







. Hey, do you have skype?


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mimi* 
I am back!!!
*I missed you all so much!!!!*
What happened?
What did I miss?
How are you all?

<3
Mimi


Welcome back, Mimi


----------



## BaBaBa

:Sick, once again. I've never been as sick as I have this past year. Heaven help me if the swine flu comes knocking.

...and crawling out of the bowels of my own self pity







Got the news from DH last week that he won't be coming home now until the weekend. hmmm... I think he'll have been home 3 days in the past month?

Hi! ithappened,







hope things turns around soon for you.

Mimi ......
















Welcome signingmama







What's LSE?

Cupcake I joined zip.ca and I love it. I got the cheapest plan but I think I'm going to upgrade. I just watched Notes on a Scandal (







Cate Blanchett







Judi Dench) and they're mailing me Parrots of Telegraph Hill (which I know nothing about other than it's supposed to be good)


----------



## 106657

Quote:


Originally Posted by *signingmamma* 
Hola mammis








Can I join you??? Hope it's not to late, I havent introduced myself properly on the forums so I think I will here...

I'm 31 years old, mamma to Cata and due in early January with a baby boy, a total surprise. I never thought I would get pregnant again really, it was a complete surprise, but I'm nervous on how our finances will be going, we pulled DD out of the private school she was and we enrolled her in a public school, she's actually pretty excited to start there, and I love the fact that they teach the children LSE once a week, something that her other school does not have








Anyway, I work in a highschool, not much but I love my job. Socializing with all the teenagers, it gets me ready for when DD is a teen somehow and most of them are really funny. I'm also a LSE interpreter.
DH is deaf, but that hasn't really stopped him from working, he owns a hardware store (is that the way you call it? where they sell houseware, utensils, paints, etc?) and he has his own employees and it's slowly growing. Even though he says it's mine too though, but he does it all









I'm such a nighowl, it's 2am and I'm up and I dont plan to fall asleep anytime soon, DH is very comfortable reading his book and DD is watching TV. We didn't had power last night, all our neighborhood. So we were up last night becuase it was very hot to sleep and just uncomfortable we can get up to 40°C in summer. We slept all day and we got off schedule. Thank God it's sunday so we can sleep in without troubles.

Oh I thinkI bore you with all this chatter







Bye.

Hello and welcome.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ithappened* 
popping in to say hi. Its been a really rough week for me. My computer died







and we have been on 'holiday' with my FIL which translates more to a stressful week for me then anything else.

I hope things get better.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 







:Sick, once again. I've never been as sick as I have this past year. Heaven help me if the swine flu comes knocking.

...and crawling out of the bowels of my own self pity







Got the news from DH last week that he won't be coming home now until the weekend. hmmm... I think he'll have been home 3 days in the past month?

Hope you feel better.


----------



## 106657

Well hello mamas. We made it back from our road trip. Wow, I am too old to drive for that amount of time. It was worth it though, I got a new puppy his name is Forseti, (we call him Seti). He's so good. Keeps me busy during the day. Funny thing is my pig is so afraid of him. She hasn't come out of her room all day! Well, I am going to make a cup of tea and journal.


----------



## BaBaBa

Woo hoo! Congrats on the new addition redveg! Now, what is up with that pig?!?!









What breed is the little guy?


----------



## ithappened

hey everyone!

well my logic board on my computer died, which means I basically have to buy a new one. So I am offline for a while or at least won't be around again for quiet some time


----------



## 106657

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
Woo hoo! Congrats on the new addition redveg! Now, what is up with that pig?!?!









What breed is the little guy?

Thanks. He's a Swedish Vallhund. Poor Eleanor, this morning she was so nervous to come out and eat. Now you know it's bad when a pig won't eat!


----------



## mandycancan

hello everyone







would you mind me joining your group of wonderful women?
I am very impressed by this forum, why I decided to become a part of it.







I am very fond of your strength and your abilities and I would be so unbelievably glad calling myself a member of your inner circle of strong and powerful women.


----------



## ~D~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redveg* 
Thanks. He's a Swedish Vallhund. Poor Eleanor, this morning she was so nervous to come out and eat. Now you know it's bad when a pig won't eat!

ROTFLMAO!!


----------



## 106657

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mandycancan* 
hello everyone







would you mind me joining your group of wonderful women?
I am very impressed by this forum, why I decided to become a part of it.







I am very fond of your strength and your abilities and I would be so unbelievably glad calling myself a member of your inner circle of strong and powerful women.









Hi, welcome. Glad your joining!


----------



## 106657

Afternoon mamas. Wow the weather today was wonderful. There are so many trees starting to turn here. Time has just been flying.


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 







:Sick, once again. I've never been as sick as I have this past year. Heaven help me if the swine flu comes knocking.

...and crawling out of the bowels of my own self pity









Cupcake I joined zip.ca and I love it. I got the cheapest plan but I think I'm going to upgrade. I just watched Notes on a Scandal (







Cate Blanchett







Judi Dench) and they're mailing me Parrots of Telegraph Hill (which I know nothing about other than it's supposed to be good)


I hope that you feel better soon, BaBaBa! I'm still looking into movie clubs, yet I need to save money for school.







Notes on a Scandal was *really good*!


----------



## signingmamma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 

Welcome signingmama







What's LSE?


Lengua de Signos Español, it's the spaniard version of ASL and thanks for the warm welcome.
I'm delighted that a public school is offeringa program like this, not even private school do it. It's a beautiful and difficult thing LSE just as every other sign language...


----------



## BaBaBa

Ahhhhh! That's what i thought. So it's the same as ASL just with a Spanish name? We did signing with DD when she was a baby. She's not hearing impaired but I guess it's one of those trendy things







It was ASL. It's a wonderful thing that a public school would be offering it









Hey mandycancan


----------



## signingmamma

Yes, it varies a lot though. We also have Catalan Sign Language and Basque I think but I'm not sure within the same country.
DD is not hearing impaired by the way, DH is deaf so we use it a lot.

DD is starting school next week her last year of Kindy School







:


----------



## 106657

Morning mamas. A busy day ahead for me, well a busy morning. Dropping the kids off at school, then a meeting in town and I am tired!


----------



## MittensKittens

Morning mamas! How are you all?

I am still recovering from babysitting my friend's baby - roughly same age as my DS - last night. My DD didn't like it very much. When she's feeling blue, she pees herself







. She did it twice yesterday and last night as well, in the bed. Luckily, I had foreseen that one coming and put a diaper on her.

Is the weather getting any colder for y'all yet? The worst of the heat seems to have passed here, and the weather is pleasant now.


----------



## 106657

Hello all, where is everyone? I hope you are all enjoying the long weekend!


----------



## MittensKittens

Hey, well, I am here... What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## Katsmamajama

Happy Friday, ladies!









We have no plans in my house for the weekend-- DH had the screws pulled from his knee Thursday afternoon, so he's spending today and planning on the rest of the weekend spent arguing with me over who gets the La-Z-Boy! The last couple days I've been having a fair bit of pain in my hips and lower back, and I'm only really comfortable at that angle. DD should be getting a lot of time riding her bike today, in that case!


----------



## ~D~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redveg* 
Hello all, where is everyone? I hope you are all enjoying the long weekend!










Hey!! I'm here... No big plans to report, maybe catch up on some late assignments. Well, one is late and one is due today. Not sure if I'll be done with it in time... So, just school and finish school shopping. It doesn't feel like such a weekend, but I'm gonna try to enjoy it and not get behind at the same time. Ugh. Boring.


----------



## 106657

Wow we are a wild bunch! No plans for us either. I have to do some work at our property so we can get the building finished to move in asap. The rate things are going that won't be for some time. I also have to type up the minutes from a meeting I had on Wednesday.

A 4 day weekend and my family is going to be all work and no play. At least we will be together. I hope everyone has a good one.


----------



## ~D~

There is something to be said for togetherness, even if it _is_ boring







:


----------



## 106657

morning mamas. Last night the moon was beautiful. Today I will be in the garden as much as possible then taxi service for the kids.


----------



## Katsmamajama

Maybe we will get off our gimpy bums this weekend after all.

DH's cousin got married last weekend on the mainland, but they're staying on Oahu for their honeymoon. So his cousin sent a text to see about doing dinner tomorrow, so we can meet his new wife and have a teeny family reunion of sorts (with the 5.5 of us).


----------



## 106657

Morning mamas. Sounds like fun Katsmamajama. How long has it been since you guys have seen each other?


----------



## Katsmamajama

He made an unscheduled stop at Pearl Harbor (he's in the Navy) about 3 months ago, and we got to see him for a couple days, but it was pretty rushed-- it mostly consisted of a couple quickie dinners because DH had to be at work at 5am the next day. Before that, it'd been about 5 years. It's been a pretty long time, since they grew up as close as brothers until DH joined the Army!


----------



## ~D~

Hi mamas... How's everyone's weekend going? I am still bogged down by homework, it's kind of depressing because I have to take the kids to _finally_ finish the last of the school shopping. We were supposed to move to AZ, so we donated almost everything we didn't sell... Had to start from scratch this year







Usually we can reuse backpacks & someone always has a pair of jeans they didn't outgrow or wear out, but not this year.

So I will be up late finishing up assignments after the kidlets are tucked in... 2 more days till BTS!!!

Katsmamajama, it sounds like you'll have a good time!!

Redveg, hope you get a bunch of work done on your place, it's a nice weekend to work...


----------



## 106657

Katsmamajama, you guys will have a good time getting caught up.

D, wow that stinks having to buy everything again. Starting from scratch is tough. I guess i missed it, what happened to the move? Just changed your mind?


----------



## 106657

Katsmamajama, you guys will have a good time getting caught up.

D, wow that stinks having to buy everything again. Starting from scratch is tough. I guess i missed it, what happened to the move? Just changed your mind?


----------



## ~D~

I wasn't online much during the whole moving saga... I didn't have access to internet service much.









We _wanted_ to move, we just weren't sure we could make it financially. The job front didn't look much better than here, and we just decided to wait it out a year or so. I am going to be







and







: all winter now... I was looking forward to being away from the snow and living near my brother







- but he is being moved to Colorado soon anyway. Oh well. I hear Michigan is nice







:


----------



## Mimi

oh wow. i already missed so much again!
anyway my lovely dh fixed an old computer for me to use, so i am now definitely back








It's my littlest one's first birthday on the 11th!


----------



## Peacemamalove

Hi mamas,

Hoping I can jump in on the thread







I have a pinched nerve in my heck that is killing me!

The sun is shining here and that is always a plus. Off to go make breakfast for the kiddos. I think I will make some waffles


----------



## 106657

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~D~* 
I was looking forward to being away from the snow and living near my brother







- but he is being moved to Colorado soon anyway. Oh well. I hear Michigan is nice







:

Colorado is beautiful! I know so many people who are moving there when they retire. Michigan, I have been there 3 times, it has some beautiful areas. I love it upstate in the farm country. I know it's cold as all get out, but it's freezing here too.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mimi* 
It's my littlest one's first birthday on the 11th!

















: for being back! Happy b-day to the little one. My DH's b-day is tomorrow, don't even know what we are doing he doesn't like to celebrate his b-day??

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Peacemamalove* 
Hi mamas,

Hoping I can jump in on the thread







I have a pinched nerve in my heck that is killing me!

The sun is shining here and that is always a plus. Off to go make breakfast for the kiddos. I think I will make some waffles









Hi, and welcome. Glad your here. Sorry about the pinched nerve, that's a pain that can't be described.


----------



## MittensKittens

Just popping in to say that I am here, but my keyboard is broken so typing is not so EZ - the a, s and d don't work so I aм copying & pasting which is pretty irritating. I will be a lurker until I get new keyboard


----------



## 106657

Hello mamas. The weather here is beautiful, but it's going to get cold in a few days. Tomorrow I am going to make coconut tofu with dipping sauce, I hope my girls like it. They are not eating well. As vegetarians they don't like a lot of different things, and I don't think they have a healthy diet. I am thinking of making them go back to eating meat/chicken I know that is bad, but I think they decided to be veggie for the wrong reasons.


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redveg* 
Hello all, where is everyone? I hope you are all enjoying the long weekend!


Hi, I am back!!!!I loved the weekend, butI was without internet for five days. So I'm catching up. I began to read "My Sister's Keeper" by Jodi Picoult.


----------



## SubliminalDarkness

Hi everyone. I'm Nicole. I just moved to a town outside of Augusta, GA from a suburb of DC. I have two boys..... 7 years and 2 years. My DH has had some health and job difficulties, and the only way to take care of them was to move down here on a very short time scale. So, here we are!

It's a big change, and very isolating for me. My DH is working mostly 10 hours shifts 6-7 days a week. And right now he's even travelling, too, and it's been rough on me. We had no idea the job would require this much of his time.

I'm also sad to have left a really great group of friends. We had a lot of fun and my younger son had a lot of friends among their kids, and now I'm starting from scratch and it's HARD. I feel like so many of the people I meet with kids are so different from me in philosophy that I can't really form a friendship.... I don't expect that everyone I befriend do everything like me, but, I do need friends that have a similar level of dedication to their children as I have to mine. And that can be challenging to find, but in DC, I lucked into a group of it.

So, yeah, there's my sob story. Thanks for listening!


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SubliminalDarkness* 
Hi everyone. I'm Nicole. I just moved to a town outside of Augusta, GA from a suburb of DC. I have two boys..... 7 years and 2 years. My DH has had some health and job difficulties, and the only way to take care of them was to move down here on a very short time scale. So, here we are!

It's a big change, and very isolating for me. My DH is working mostly 10 hours shifts 6-7 days a week. And right now he's even travelling, too, and it's been rough on me. We had no idea the job would require this much of his time.

I'm also sad to have left a really great group of friends. We had a lot of fun and my younger son had a lot of friends among their kids, and now I'm starting from scratch and it's HARD. I feel like so many of the people I meet with kids are so different from me in philosophy that I can't really form a friendship.... I don't expect that everyone I befriend do everything like me, but, I do need friends that have a similar level of dedication to their children as I have to mine. And that can be challenging to find, but in DC, I lucked into a group of it.

So, yeah, there's my sob story. Thanks for listening!


Welcome to MDC, Nicole!







: I hope that you enjoy it here







Any time that you need to talk, we're here!


----------



## BaBaBa

Welcome Nicole







I can relate with having a DH who isn't around much. Mine was home just 2 days last month







It's hard.









Redveg, the coconut tofu sounds delicious. I hope your girls like it. I think it's typical of many teens, not just veg ones, to have an awful diet. I know I did. If you told me back then about all the foods I'm enjoying now, I never would have believed it.

MK, I know you're lurking....







how annoying!! It seems like everyone with a mac is having computer problems right now. except me







knock on wood.

Welcome Peacemamalove







Hope your neck's feeling better. I for one am dying for a massage. I think I have 'toddler back'









Mimi, it's really not fair how you keep appearing and disappearing like that.


----------



## 106657

SubliminalDarkness, welcome. I can relate. We just moved 4 years ago and I remember how I felt, and still feel sometimes.

Hay BaBaBa, no problems with my MAC!! Knock on wood.


----------



## BaBaBa

Redveg! What are you up to tonight?
I'm just watching Lord of the Rings and knitting a scarf but time's a tick'n. I must be in bed by 11 PM or I turn into a pumpkin or something


----------



## ~D~

Welcome SubliminalDarkness!!







:
We're glad you're here!


----------



## ~D~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redveg* 
Colorado is beautiful! I know so many people who are moving there when they retire. Michigan, I have been there 3 times, it has some beautiful areas. I love it upstate in the farm country. I know it's cold as all get out, but it's freezing here too.

I hope I can save some $$ to go see him once he gets transferred to CO... I have heard it is nice there, so we'll see...









We live in West Michigan, close to the lake & it's really pretty here too, just not in the winter







: I need to quit being a big whiny baby about it







:


----------



## 106657

Hey D, I just got back from Charlavoix, MI (I know I spelled that wrong) Went to get a puppy. It's nice there. I agree cold as heck though!


----------



## 106657

BaBaBa, I am going to let you in on my dirty little secret. Last night I was watching my favorite trash tv, Big Brother. I know, I know bit I can't help myself.


----------



## ~D~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redveg* 
Hey D, I just got back from Charlavoix, MI (I know I spelled that wrong) Went to get a puppy. It's nice there. I agree cold as heck though!

It is really nice there... too bad you didn't go in October, it's really pretty then







: I haven't been that far north in a long time. I live in Holland, just a little ways from Grand Haven. I do like it here - 3 out of 4 seasons anyway!







:

I was born in Florida & my parents moved us here when I was 15... That's why I'm such a baby about the cold...

Have a fabulous day, mamas!


----------



## ~D~

MittensKittens, hope your mac starts behaving soon! Sending







: to your 'puter...


----------



## cupcakeladybug

I had a pretty good day at work today, so I was pleased with that








MK, hope your mac behaves soon!


----------



## 106657

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~D~* 
I was born in Florida & my parents moved us here when I was 15... That's why I'm such a baby about the cold...

Have a fabulous day, mamas!

I was born in Florida too. Lived there until I was 39. I am from Hollywood Florida.


----------



## BaBaBa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redveg* 
BaBaBa, I am going to let you in on my dirty little secret. Last night I was watching my favorite trash tv, Big Brother. I know, I know bit I can't help myself.











When we used to have TV I loooooooved Big Brother. Gee, I think I can still remember some of the people from the first season







The last time I saw it was in 2006 when I was pregnant. I managed to keep it a secret from DH. I remember having a crush on that Will guy. Must have been the hormones

Would you ever go on a reality TV show?

Oh man... I do miss TV


----------



## BaBaBa

*Peacemamalove*, how's the neck?


----------



## 106657

I don't think I would go on a reality show. I wouldn't like the whole behind the back thing, questioning if everyone is telling me the truth. I am too trusting. I love to watch it though. I only watch a few shows, at different times of the year. Once the school year starts we only watch tv on the weekends if we have time. We do so much running around and are usually not home before 8:00p there's not enough time. We watch movies a lot. I wait until they go on sale buy 2 get 2.


----------



## BaBaBa

I wouldn't do the game-show types but I'd do the historical ones you see from PBS or BBC in a heart beat. I've seen great ones like the American Frontier, London during WWII, Edwardian England and the Iron Age. Food might be a big problem for me though... Motherhood has me well prepared for living with sub standard personal hygiene, sleep deprivation etc...


----------



## cupcakeladybug

I don't think I'd be interesting enough for a reality show, though that just may be my opinion







I'd like to try to video blog, but I don't know what to discuss. Any suggestions? I am usually a chatterbox, but put a camera in front of me, and I become Little Miss Shy and Quiet!


----------



## BaBaBa

Here's your video blog:

littlemissshyandquiet.com

It's just you being shy and quiet on video. Every day.


----------



## 106657

I have not heard of the historical reality shows. I am going to have to look those up.

I am too shy to speak on video. I can't even stand for my picture being taken let alone talkies!!


----------



## simplespirit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redveg* 
I have not heard of the historical reality shows. I am going to have to look those up.

I am too shy to speak on video. I can't even stand for my picture being taken let alone talkies!!

My fav was '1940's House'... a vistory garden in London? Heaven!


----------



## BaBaBa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *simplespirit* 
My fav was '1940's House'... a vistory garden in London? Heaven!

That's the one!

Hot water was a problem wasn't it? I think the mom was a vegetarian in 'real' life and had major problems. That would be me


----------



## BaBaBa

No... I think I'm confused but the one I remember was definitely in London... maybe in WW I?

My favourite was the Edwardian country house one


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
Here's your video blog:

littlemissshyandquiet.com

It's just you being shy and quiet on video. Every day.


I love it!







:














That was too funny


----------



## 106657

Hey SS how's it going?

I haven't heard of any of these reality shows.


----------



## BaBaBa

What's everyone up to this weekend?

Yesterday I signed DD up for skating. I hope it wasn't a mistake...

We also went to the running of the bulls put on by the Portuguese community. We were the only non Portuguese people there so it was a bit uncomfortable at first but I have never encountered a more generous, welcoming and friendly bunch in my life. The free home made wine wasn't bad either


----------



## MittensKittens

Hey y'all!







Just showing off my cutting/pasting skills here - I still don't have a new keyboard. If anyone has an old mac keyboard for sale, you might have a deal







. Fall is slowly creeping up on us here and the sewing and knitting for winter has begun! How is the weather with you all?

I am obviously TV-ignorant too, and have not heard of any of these reality shows. We don't watch a lot of tv, but I would love to be able to go to the cinema once in a while!


----------



## 106657

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
If anyone has an old mac keyboard for sale, you might have a deal







.


I might have one and if I do it's yours! Let me go look.


----------



## 106657

I found it. If you want it pm me with shipping address


----------



## MittensKittens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redveg* 
I found it. If you want it pm me with shipping address

really??? that would be wonderful! do you know how much it is for shipping?


----------



## BaBaBa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
Hey y'all!







Just showing off my cutting/pasting skills here - I still don't have a new keyboard. If anyone has an old mac keyboard for sale, you might have a deal







. Fall is slowly creeping up on us here and the sewing and knitting for winter has begun! How is the weather with you all?


Don't cut and paste on my account. I'm up for the mental challenge of deciphering your posts if you leave some of the letters out









I can knit, purl and increase and decrease stitches. Do you think 'I can knit a simple childs sweater with that? Everything I've found online is too fancy.

What kind of keyboard? I have I couple of old mac laptops that need recycling.


----------



## MittensKittens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
Don't cut and paste on my account. I'm up for the mental challenge of deciphering your posts if you leave some of the letters out









I can knit, purl and increase and decrease stitches. Do you think 'I can knit a simple childs sweater with that? Everything I've found online is too fancy.

What kind of keyboard? I have I couple of old mac laptops that need recycling.

Let' try tht, if you re up for rel chllenge. I hve two ol mcbook tht nee recycling too, on't rely think tht you cn tke the"keybor" out of them to ue them with n imc though, cn you???

I think the letter I m miing re ome of the mot frequently ue one. i I tell you I threw coffee in the keybor? Tht i wht cue it to brek.

o you ctully follow me?


----------



## MittensKittens

Knitting - have a go, absolutely. The beauty of knitting is that you can reuse the yarn if things don't work out as planned!


----------



## MittensKittens

Reing bck, tht i quite reble, ctully. I unertn wht my pot y, nywy,


----------



## Geigerin

Ha! MK, that's hilarious, and I could figure it all out.







Keep typing!

Sorry I've been missing so much lately. Just haven't had the energy to use the computer. Sounds lame, but as soon as I'm done with work, teaching, chores....it's usually time for a nap or bed or food. I'm reduced to the basics these days.

The lethargy of the 1st trimester is gone, but I still need way more rest than normal.

I've been lurking about once a week, but haven't felt I had much to contribute. Hope everyone is doing well and having a good week!









And welcome back Mimi!







:


----------



## SubliminalDarkness

Hey everyone. Just maybe needing a little reassurance that I didn't do the wrong thing...
My DS2 cut his head last night. It's on the back, towards the top. About 1/2-3/4 inch. It was bleeding a lot at first, but DH and I alternated holding him and pushing down on it, and it stopped bleeding in under 10 minutes. He's acting totally fine. I put some peroxide on it because he cut it on the edge of the grill outside. I put some Bacitracin on it last night after he fell asleep.
He's up to date on vaccines, if that's meaningful at all in this.
But today, I can clearly see the cut, and it's open a bit, but not bleeding. I really don't want him to have to go through getting stitches if it's not necessary. And I know a butterfly closure would be ideal, but this is smack dab on the back of his head, and he has long hair, so I don't see how that's possible.
Did I do the right thing? Or should I take him to the hospital for stitches? I can't get him checked by a ped. cause we just moved here and don't have one yet.
Thanks everyone!


----------



## MittensKittens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Geigerin* 
Ha! MK, that's hilarious, and I could figure it all out.







Keep typing!

Sorry I've been missing so much lately. Just haven't had the energy to use the computer. Sounds lame, but as soon as I'm done with work, teaching, chores....it's usually time for a nap or bed or food. I'm reduced to the basics these days.

The lethargy of the 1st trimester is gone, but I still need way more rest than normal.

I've been lurking about once a week, but haven't felt I had much to contribute. Hope everyone is doing well and having a good week!









And welcome back Mimi!







:

Yeh, woul be if mc prouct were not o increibly expenive n i m mc nob.







I on't think you unertn me now though









Gret to her you re feeling bit better now







:. re you going to fin out the gener of the bby? re you thinking bout the birth yet? orry, I m lwy fcinte by other people' birth pln.

- Tell me if that needs a translation


----------



## MittensKittens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SubliminalDarkness* 
Hey everyone. Just maybe needing a little reassurance that I didn't do the wrong thing...
My DS2 cut his head last night. It's on the back, towards the top. About 1/2-3/4 inch. It was bleeding a lot at first, but DH and I alternated holding him and pushing down on it, and it stopped bleeding in under 10 minutes. He's acting totally fine. I put some peroxide on it because he cut it on the edge of the grill outside. I put some Bacitracin on it last night after he fell asleep.
He's up to date on vaccines, if that's meaningful at all in this.
But today, I can clearly see the cut, and it's open a bit, but not bleeding. I really don't want him to have to go through getting stitches if it's not necessary. And I know a butterfly closure would be ideal, but this is smack dab on the back of his head, and he has long hair, so I don't see how that's possible.
Did I do the right thing? Or should I take him to the hospital for stitches? I can't get him checked by a ped. cause we just moved here and don't have one yet.
Thanks everyone!

I am so sorry that happened!







It does sound like he might have benefited from stitches. I would probably take him to the dr. F?WIW, this comes from someone who NEVER, EVER takes herself or her kids to the doctor.


----------



## cupcakeladybug

I made a site for my blogs. Please PM me if you would like to see them.









Hope that everyone is doing great!







I've also organized my books. I'm such a neat freak


----------



## BaBaBa

I had an awful experience this evening. As I was trying to get the ducks out of the pond I stepped into some long grass on to a hornet's nest (or wasp...I don't know). It took me a moment to realize what was happening. They were in my PJs and down my boots. I ran to the house stripping off my clothes. I must have been in shock because I was just crying and couldn't think what to do. I had started cleaning out the medicine cabinet today so everything was all in jumble. I took some Benadryl (long past the expiry date) and put a homeopathic topical treatment on. Somehow, I got away with only 6 stings. Luckily, I am not allergic and I had left DD in the house while I went out.

So here I am whimpering and licking my wounds....

Cupcake, I can't wait to see the blog. I love reading them. Have you been up to much sewing lately?

MK, I understand you quite well







Thanks for giving my brain some exercise







oh, but I am stuck with 'if mac products were not so incredibly expensive'n i m mc nob'

SubliminalDarkness, I'm a big believer in trusting your instincts. If you think you might have made the wrong decision then I don't think it would do any harm to just get it looked at. I don't know how the health care system works there. Can you just go to a walk in clinic, nurse practioner or emergency room? The body has an incredible ability to heal itself. You're keeping the wound clean and I think that's the most important care you can give to it. I recently read about using sugar to heal wounds. Some hospitals are even experimenting with it because it's so successful. I don't have any links but I bet you could google it.


----------



## BaBaBa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
Knitting - have a go, absolutely. The beauty of knitting is that you can reuse the yarn if things don't work out as planned!

I'll soon have been knitting for a year. I've knit bean bags for DD, a scarf for DH, a wrap for myself and I'm working on a scarf for DH's step dad and a stuffed rabbit for DD. If you have any sweater patterns pass them this way









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Geigerin* 

Sorry I've been missing so much lately. Just haven't had the energy to use the computer. Sounds lame, but as soon as I'm done with work, teaching, chores....it's usually time for a nap or bed or food. I'm reduced to the basics these days.

The lethargy of the 1st trimester is gone, but I still need way more rest than normal.


I'm glad it's all going well. I can't believe you're on to the 2nd trimester already







:

Off to do some movie watching now.... Angel A


----------



## SubliminalDarkness

Thanks everyone. My DH was in chemo all day(and worked all night) so I wasn't able to get a second opinion on it until this afternoon.
DH kind of freaked when he saw it, so I was able to take DS2 to a walk in clinic. As it was, the very kind doctor who looked at him says it never warranted stitches or anything anyway since it's long, but not deep, and the bleeding was totally under control(no blood since when it happened last night). She said to keep using bacitracin and it'll be fine. Not worth shaving his head for butterfly closures since it IS on the back of his head.


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 

Cupcake, I can't wait to see the blog. I love reading them. Have you been up to much sewing lately?



Thanks! I PM'ed you the link. I also have a written blog (let me know if you want the link to that as well







) I haven't been up to much sewing lately, but I've been browsing patterns


----------



## 106657

Morning mamas. I am so tired today, plus it's chilly and overcast so I just want to climb right back into bed! Anyone doing anything this weekend? I am going shoe shopping for DD. Exciting!


----------



## BaBaBa

Chilly here too!









I think we had our first frost.

I think we'll take DD to get outfitted for skating this weekend.


----------



## BaBaBa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SubliminalDarkness* 
Thanks everyone. My DH was in chemo all day(and worked all night) so I wasn't able to get a second opinion on it until this afternoon.
DH kind of freaked when he saw it, so I was able to take DS2 to a walk in clinic. As it was, the very kind doctor who looked at him says it never warranted stitches or anything anyway since it's long, but not deep, and the bleeding was totally under control(no blood since when it happened last night). She said to keep using bacitracin and it'll be fine. Not worth shaving his head for butterfly closures since it IS on the back of his head.

Those are my favourite kind of doctor visits!


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Had a very enjoyable day today. I went shopping with my mom & it was so good just to get out. I'm sure that my bank account took a good hit --- oh oh!







I _*rarely*_ ever splurge, so it was nice to do that. I bought three books and came home to order four more. I need a new bookshelf & I'm debating on just how much I am willing to spend. I know that I do not want to pay over $100 for one, that's for sure. I don't exactly know what size bookshelf I want either considering the fact that I'm trying to figure out where to put it. I would put them in my entertainment center, but the shelves are very weak and flimsy. I'd reach for a single book & the whole shelf comes crashing down. Not fun at all.









Hope that you are all doing amazing!!!


----------



## 106657

Hello everyone. cupcakeladybug, books are my favorite thing to spend money on. I always seem to want more. I have been thinking about a bookshelf too, right now I have all my books in the windows of my bedroom. I was thinking a used one?


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redveg* 
Hello everyone. cupcakeladybug, books are my favorite thing to spend money on. I always seem to want more. I have been thinking about a bookshelf too, right now I have all my books in the windows of my bedroom. I was thinking a used one?


I didn't think about a used one- thank you for letting me know!








I'm so excited that 3 out of the 4 books have shipped (it will take one to two weeks for the last book to come).

I'm dreading going into work tomorrow. It's a six day work week---- UGH!


----------



## MittensKittens

I just wanted to share - it looks like I might be getting my job back. Things are looking up financially for the mag I was working for, and I am the first one getting an offer. I can't wait to hear details of what they are offering!


----------



## 106657

Great news MittensKittens, congrats.

Well the road crew is working right in front of my house! I can't tell you about how loud the noise is.


----------



## 106657

Hello mamas. It's coludy here, going to get some rain. I have been keeping a low profile, enjoying the good weather we were having the last few days. As winter is around the corner I must get outside every chance I get.


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Hey there! Hope everyone is well on this weekend!







I worked extra hours this week so that I didn't have to work today. I felt like I needed the weekend off.









I got my order from the bookstore. One of the books has cut pages and text that's slanted.







So I am going to get an exchange for another copy in the store. I also stated that I wanted the parcel shipped to my house, but instead they shipped it to the post office.







It really could have easily fit into my mailbox. I only ordered 3 books; I wouldn't want to see if I ordered 10+ !!!







So I made the trek to the post after work, as I had to get groceries as well. I was so tired when I got home. Somehow, I stayed up until 4 am!









I should take a picture of the box. I have one more book coming--- and let's hope it comes to my door!


----------



## MittensKittens

redveg, looks like I got the parcel - I found a note from the post office saying something from abroad was waiting for me and could I come to pick it up














. Thank you so much


----------



## 106657

MittensKittens, no problem, glad to help. Hope it's not too dusty!


----------



## Geigerin

Good Morning, Friends! I'm back.









Good news here...I am no longer working. My last day was this past Thursday. I had planned to stop working a little before the baby arrived, but an opportunity presented itself, and we decided now would be a good time. This means I can get things together around the house, prepare meals for our family every night, and take time for myself. I'm also enjoying getting enough sleep now. Yay!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
Yeh, woul be if mc prouct were not o increibly expenive n i m mc nob.







I on't think you unertn me now though









Gret to her you re feeling bit better now







:. re you going to fin out the gener of the bby? re you thinking bout the birth yet? orry, I m lwy fcinte by other people' birth pln.

- Tell me if that needs a translation









I caught most of it. Everything but the end of the first sentence...lol

We are not going to find out the sex of the baby. In fact, we will only have an ultrasound if medically necessary. So far it hasn't been, thought we've heard the heartbeat twice. So amazing.

I'm feeling a little movement now. Not what I expected at all, but it makes everything feel so real.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
I had an awful experience this evening. As I was trying to get the ducks out of the pond I stepped into some long grass on to a hornet's nest (or wasp...I don't know). It took me a moment to realize what was happening. They were in my PJs and down my boots. I ran to the house stripping off my clothes. I must have been in shock because I was just crying and couldn't think what to do. I had started cleaning out the medicine cabinet today so everything was all in jumble. I took some Benadryl (long past the expiry date) and put a homeopathic topical treatment on. Somehow, I got away with only 6 stings. Luckily, I am not allergic and I had left DD in the house while I went out.

So here I am whimpering and licking my wounds....

I'm sorry to hear about that experience. I'm glad you weren't seriously injured. Is it bad that the picture in my mind of you running like a wild woman toward the house, stripping off layers of clothing made me giggle? Only because I've done the same thing before, and I can completely understand that panicked inability to think straight.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
I'll soon have been knitting for a year. I've knit bean bags for DD, a scarf for DH, a wrap for myself and I'm working on a scarf for DH's step dad and a stuffed rabbit for DD. If you have any sweater patterns pass them this way










I'm impressed by what you've accomplished with only a year of knitting. A friend taught me how to knit in college. I never got beyond knit and purl, so I can only make scarves. I've tried using knitting books to learn more, but I do not take instructions from a book well, at all. I'm a kinesthetic learner and need someone to show me how to do. Pictures and words just don't cut it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cupcakeladybug* 

Had a very enjoyable day today. I went shopping with my mom & it was so good just to get out. I'm sure that my bank account took a good hit --- oh oh!







I _*rarely*_ ever splurge, so it was nice to do that. I bought three books and came home to order four more. I need a new bookshelf & I'm debating on just how much I am willing to spend. I know that I do not want to pay over $100 for one, that's for sure. I don't exactly know what size bookshelf I want either considering the fact that I'm trying to figure out where to put it. I would put them in my entertainment center, but the shelves are very weak and flimsy. I'd reach for a single book & the whole shelf comes crashing down. Not fun at all.









Hope that you are all doing amazing!!!










I just recently gave up my book buying habit. Since we knew I'd be quitting my job and we will need to budget with a little one on the way, I've been staying away from the used book store and Amazon.







The library is getting a lot of traffic now...one of the things I love about living in a big city. They have everything my heart desires.

As far as a book shelf. I can't remember how far removed you are from things. I got a 6 foot high book shelf at target for $15 with a coupon a few months ago. It's not super sturdy (not real wood- ew), but it holds a ton of books and is in no danger of falling over. Can't really beat it for $15.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
I just wanted to share - it looks like I might be getting my job back. Things are looking up financially for the mag I was working for, and I am the first one getting an offer. I can't wait to hear details of what they are offering!









Congratulations! That's great news. It speaks volumes that you are the first to get an offer. Keep us updated on how it goes.


----------



## MittensKittens

Just testing my "new" keyboard! Apparently it works fine







It is kinda cool and vintage too









Great to see you again, geigerin. How are you filling your days now you are no longer working?


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Geigerin* 
I just recently gave up my book buying habit. Since we knew I'd be quitting my job and we will need to budget with a little one on the way, I've been staying away from the used book store and Amazon.







The library is getting a lot of traffic now...one of the things I love about living in a big city. They have everything my heart desires.

As far as a book shelf. I can't remember how far removed you are from things. I got a 6 foot high book shelf at target for $15 with a coupon a few months ago. It's not super sturdy (not real wood- ew), but it holds a ton of books and is in no danger of falling over. Can't really beat it for $15.



That's a great price! I need to shop around before I purchase one, and I am thinking of purchasing one in the next month or two. I wish we had a Target here







I'm about a 20 min drive from the city, about 15 min from the nearest WalMart.

I haven't been to the library in ages- *looking for library card*

Congratulations on the little one!


----------



## BaBaBa

Hey all, sorry I haven't posted lately.

MK, that's great news about the job!







Any updates?

Re: libraries.
Ugh! I don't know what it is but I just can't read library books. I have to OWN them. (I must be a very jealous, possessive lover







). Fortunately my amazon bill has greatly diminished since I stopped breast feeding.

Geigerin, I had most of my pregnancy off too. I highly recommend it







Especially if one has a stressful job.
I do admit, that part of my nasty encounter with the wasps was funny.... only now can I say it, but do share your story!

And about the knitting..... knit and purl is about all I can do (well also cast on and off). I just learned how to increase and decrease and those basic skills are all you need to know to make these adorable bunnies I'm making.
Get knitting some baby booties already!


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 

Re: libraries.
Ugh! I don't know what it is but I just can't read library books. I have to OWN them. (I must be a very jealous, possessive lover







). Fortunately my amazon bill has greatly diminished since I stopped breast feeding.


I can read library books, but I'm also part of the group that has to own them. I guess we're possessive together, BaBaBa!


----------



## BaBaBa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cupcakeladybug* 

I can read library books, but I'm also part of the group that has to own them. I guess we're possessive together, BaBaBa!










Okay, well I can read or 'check out' non-fiction books, reference books and the like but fiction? ewh! NEVER! It's far too intimate a relationship to prostitute like that








And for the record, I never lend books to people. If I give it to you, it's a gift.
So I'm consistent


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
Okay, well I can read or 'check out' non-fiction books, reference books and the like but fiction? ewh! NEVER! It's far too intimate a relationship to prostitute like that








And for the record, I never lend books to people. If I give it to you, it's a gift.
So I'm consistent










Haha!So funny







I rarely lend books to people, either. I'm more of a stickler over my movie collection







I know my brother has two of my movies & I think I've been harassing him about returning them for weeks! I'm like a card shark except over movies


----------



## BaBaBa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cupcakeladybug* 

Haha!So funny







I rarely lend books to people, either. I'm more of a stickler over my movie collection







I know my brother has two of my movies & I think I've been harassing him about returning them for weeks! I'm like a card shark except over movies










Maybe I'm cynical but lending anything (including money) is just asking for heart break.

Oh man, it's so nice to chat. It's been too long









Off to bed now. Nighty night


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
Maybe I'm cynical but lending anything (including money) is just asking for heart break.

Oh man, it's so nice to chat. It's been too long









Off to bed now. Nighty night










True enough! I agree; it's been too long! I should be off to bed as well--- work in the morning. Goodnight!


----------



## MittensKittens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
Maybe I'm cynical but lending anything (including money) is just asking for heart break.

Oh man, it's so nice to chat. It's been too long









Off to bed now. Nighty night









I am with you on that one, but then, I am a renowned cynic. I learnt through error







, so if I give you money now, it is yours to keep.


----------



## MittensKittens

Oh, that sleepy smilie is just adorable!


----------



## Geigerin

Good Morning! I love this book discussion. Don't get me wrong. I am a book junkie. We can barely sit at our dining room table because the walls are lined with bookshelves.

It's just a habit I need to quit. I've replaced it with cloth diaper purchases for the time being.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
Just testing my "new" keyboard! Apparently it works fine







It is kinda cool and vintage too









Great to see you again, geigerin. How are you filling your days now you are no longer working?

Yesterday was my first 'work day' off. I took the dog to the dog park, did some grocery shopping, baked cookies and banana bread (sent a package to my BFF who had a baby a few months ago), made a yummy dinner for Bear and me, worked with the dog some (he's 1 1/2 and needs some training refreshing).

Today is more of the same. Leaving for the park in a few minutes. Need to find a body pillow. We had a lot of wind the past couple of days, so time to clean up the yard a bit...I love it!!!

So glad to be in touch with everyone again.


----------



## BaBaBa

So what kind of cloth diapers did you go with?


----------



## BaBaBa

Geigerin, the day you described sounds absolutely perfect. Cherish these moments in your pregnancy.









Almost 3 years later and I still haven't given up my body pillow









What's happening tonight? I'm just settling down with some Calvados, planning for retirement (but that's a bore) so I think I'll watch Return of the King and do some knitting.


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
What's happening tonight? I'm just settling down with some Calvados, planning for retirement (but that's a bore) so I think I'll watch Return of the King and do some knitting.


I am sitting here... trying to relax before bed. I should be curled up with a book right now. I cannot wait for this week to be over at work. It's the most depressing week ever work-wise & I am anxious for Friday. I am thinking of doing some light reading before bed. I should get onto this as I am going to bed in half hour. I've been so exhausted at work, so cuddling in bed sounds great right now!!


----------



## BaBaBa

Yeah, I've been in a real mood today. I think it's because I didn't sleep well last night or maybe it's this awful cold, grey wet weather.

Oh well, only one more day until DH comes home for a break









I don't really like reading at night. Maybe it's because I'm too tired to concentrate. I also just don't like night time alone. It's dark and so quiet. It's creepy. I sleep with the radio on. Maybe that's why I prefer a movie at night...


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
I sleep with the radio on.


I do too! I've got all the paperwork I needed printed off, so I'm off to bed! Hope that you are feeling better soon, BaBaBa!







Goodnight!!


----------



## Geigerin

Oops. I may have missed you before bed. Just had a nice long talk with my Mom. She just heard my news about work. Told her I felt a little stupid leaving so early, so I put off telling her. She then said she quit in the first trimester when she was so tired. She just couldn't deal with work. Now, I feel stupid not telling her two weeks ago...

*BaBaBa*- So far, I've purchased 12 Bum Genius (organic cotton- they are awesome), 4 used Bumkins....I'm losing track. But I know I want some FuzziBunz, too. I'm realistic and know that AIOs are the way to go for me. I don't mind the drying time and laundry (and added expense). As long as the diaper change is quick and easy.

I found a body pillow for $10 at Wal-Mart today. Our local mom and pop shops don't carry them. Generally, I consider Wal-Mart evil and won't shop there. However, it beats the one from Babys R Us that was $58 after tax!!! I HATE Babys R Us. They may even be more evil than Wal-Mart.

I'm not familiar with Calvados. Is that a restaurant? Barry just re-watched the Rings trilogy while I was home visiting family. I could watch those films over and over.

Sounds like everyone's having a bummy week. I hope you get some clear skies and see a turn around in the next few days. It's too early in the fall for the winter blues!

I, too, am home alone this evening. Usually, I would sleep on the couch, but it's just too uncomfortable these days. So, I'll turn the t.v. on in the living room for background noise (can't do the radio because music would keep me up listening all night) and curl up with the body pillow and a book. And just for security, I'll leave the Dog's crate open (That's where he sleeps at night. It's usually closed because if he's left unattended he eats things not intended for consumption.)

Have a good evening and get some peaceful rest!


----------



## MittensKittens

Morning mamas! I attended this kid's first birthday party yesterday, and it turned into a late nighter








I had fun though, and I normally hate kids' parties







.

Geigerin, Sounds like you have got your diaper plan well thought out. I agree about the AIOs in principle, but be aware you will need more of them, because they do take long to dry. I line dry and had underestimated just how long they would take to dry. Are you looking forward to the birth?

Books? What are those? Seriously, I hardly get time to read now, and when I start work again it will be even worse. I did buy this nobel prize-winning Serbian book, "Bridge on the Drina". So far, I read 5 chapters.


----------



## 106657

Hello mamas. It's a cloudy, cold day here, the perfect day to read. I love books too. I never get them from the library, seeing as I have a much larger collection than our small town library anyway. I have lent out books before, but only to 1 very close friend back home. As a matter of fact, I never got that book back and bought a new one for myself. I don't lend them out anymore. I also have a few movies out there that have not found their way home yet! I only lend out to 1 friend, but haven't in a long time.


----------



## BaBaBa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Geigerin* 
Oops. I may have missed you before bed. Just had a nice long talk with my Mom. She just heard my news about work. Told her I felt a little stupid leaving so early, so I put off telling her. She then said she quit in the first trimester when she was so tired. She just couldn't deal with work. Now, I feel stupid not telling her two weeks ago...

*BaBaBa*- So far, I've purchased 12 Bum Genius (organic cotton- they are awesome), 4 used Bumkins....I'm losing track. But I know I want some FuzziBunz, too. I'm realistic and know that AIOs are the way to go for me. I don't mind the drying time and laundry (and added expense). As long as the diaper change is quick and easy.

I found a body pillow for $10 at Wal-Mart today. Our local mom and pop shops don't carry them. Generally, I consider Wal-Mart evil and won't shop there. However, it beats the one from Babys R Us that was $58 after tax!!! I HATE Babys R Us. They may even be more evil than Wal-Mart.

I'm not familiar with Calvados. Is that a restaurant? Barry just re-watched the Rings trilogy while I was home visiting family. I could watch those films over and over.

Sounds like everyone's having a bummy week. I hope you get some clear skies and see a turn around in the next few days. It's too early in the fall for the winter blues!

I, too, am home alone this evening. Usually, I would sleep on the couch, but it's just too uncomfortable these days. So, I'll turn the t.v. on in the living room for background noise (can't do the radio because music would keep me up listening all night) and curl up with the body pillow and a book. And just for security, I'll leave the Dog's crate open (That's where he sleeps at night. It's usually closed because if he's left unattended he eats things not intended for consumption.)

Have a good evening and get some peaceful rest!

Maybe I'm 'precious' but I had no interest in working during pregnancy. The first trimester was just miserable. I really respect women who can work through it all. My job was really stressful with long hours. I don't think it would have been healthy.

I never used the AIO's but in hindsight I wish I had invested in them. Most of my diaper stash was pre folds which I don't think you can beat for the money. But the covers.... bleh! We ended up ECing (part time) after 6 months anyhow.

I agree about Walmart. All those big box stores, actually. But it is near impossible (at least in these parts) to entirely avoid them. Don't feel bad about it. You are a conscientious consumer and that's what matters.

Calvados is an apple brandy from Normandy. None for you!









I can't listen to music at night either but I love almost any kind of talk radio. CBC, NPR, BBC, Howard Stern, Book Radio.... It's the commercials that drive me nuts

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
Books? What are those? Seriously, I hardly get time to read now, and when I start work again it will be even worse. I did buy this nobel prize-winning Serbian book, "Bridge on the Drina". So far, I read 5 chapters.









Ha! Remember a while ago on skype I asked you about journalism? I was going to ask you what periodicals you like to read and if you can get them there but I guess you're not reading anyhow









(But if you like the New Yorker, I can hook you up







)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redveg* 
I have lent out books before, but only to 1 very close friend back home. As a matter of fact, I never got that book back and bought a new one for myself. I don't lend them out anymore. I also have a few movies out there that have not found their way home yet! I only lend out to 1 friend, but haven't in a long time.

See!

I once saw a home library kit for sale. It was basically just a personalized stamp made up for you to stamp inside all you books so people know who they belong to. Only works if they look in them I guess









I'm so happy DH is coming home


----------



## cupcakeladybug

I'm having a good day, regardless of the terrible day at work







. I'm actually thinking of transferring over to sales, but I need to ask my supervisor before anything actually happens and paperwork needs to be filed. I am always exhausted when I get home & I just feel so numb. I don't particularly love my job. I only like it, and the pay is what I like about it. I am trying to save enough money so that I can go back to school & if I can go back next September, I'll be so happy! I don't intend to sound like a whiner, but I just find it is so monotonous. I'm not using my degree whatsoever, and that's bothering me a lot. I sit in my cubicle and pray that I don't have to do this job the rest of my life. I'm probably making this out to be worse than it is, but I feel like a robot saying the exact same things so repetitiously and not being able to help the customers directly with whatever problems they have. I just get yelled at.







I really don't like all the negativity that the job brings. I come home and I feel like I want to cry. It's the money that is keeping me there.

I would *never* speak to someone on the phone like the way some people speak to me. I cannot get over how rude they are & the sense of entitlement is appalling.







I'm only asking questions about the service; you'd think I was trying to do something terrible to them!







This week has been exhausting & it's not even over yet!
I do like my coworkers & haven't had any problems there. So I do have to be optimistic about something work related besides my pay
















Sorry for the diatribe!


----------



## BaBaBa

Hang in there. I know ust how miserable and soul sucking it can be to work in a miserable job


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 








Hang in there. I know ust how miserable and soul sucking it can be to work in a miserable job


Thank you!







I did the job before for 10 months (then went back to school). I am almost at the four month mark. I guess it's pretty good considering how people leave in their first week









I'm drinking water trying to detoxify my body.










How's everyone tonight?


----------



## MittensKittens

I guess that reading is not such a challenge with a toddler. The only risk is that, when they see you reading a book, they will want you to read one of their books to them instead







. Babies tend to tear pages and vomit on them







. Apparently, reading stuff on the internet is somewhat safer, though my baby did manage to break my keyboard by throwing coffee in it. I used to love the New Yorker! The Economist (British) is also great. Serbia has some good periodicals too, but unfortunately several of them which I used to buy have now switched to using the cyrillic alphabet... which I do read, but not for entertainment.









Do any of you ever feel like your intellect flows away with your breastmilk? Or otherwise gets numbed by toddler tantrums? If so, will it come back when your kids grow up some?


----------



## MittensKittens

Oh, I am so proud of my lil boy.... EC has started to go pretty great now, and he seems to love it too. No misses at all lately. Which is wonderful, because he had started to develop some horrible diaper rash. BaBaBa, when did you consider DD to be an EC graduate?


----------



## MittensKittens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cupcakeladybug* 

I would *never* speak to someone on the phone like the way some people speak to me. I cannot get over how rude they are & the sense of entitlement is appalling.







I'm only asking questions about the service; you'd think I was trying to do something terrible to them!







This week has been exhausting & it's not even over yet!
I do like my coworkers & haven't had any problems there. So I do have to be optimistic about something work related besides my pay
















Sorry for the diatribe!










I know what you mean. People can be so rude sometimes and that is really awful. I hope you are one of those people that can leave work at work and not think about it.


----------



## Geigerin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
I can't listen to music at night either but I love almost any kind of talk radio. CBC, NPR, BBC, Howard Stern, Book Radio.... It's the commercials that drive me nuts

I once saw a home library kit for sale. It was basically just a personalized stamp made up for you to stamp inside all you books so people know who they belong to. Only works if they look in them I guess









I'm so happy DH is coming home









Ah...most of those radio stations don't come in on the little radio in my room. I get NPR, but they play classical music all night. BBC and CBC....well, we don't get those via radio around here. We get BBC America on cable, but that's about it.

My Mom has a stamp she puts in all of her books. She has a real library in her house, too, complete with a cozy fireplace. It's my favorite space in their house. So sad they're moving. If we could afford it, I would insist on buying the house.

Glad your DH is on his way home. I can't imagine having to spend all of that time apart. The independence would be fun for a few days, and then I would get antsy. Do you talk on the phone every night while he's away?

*Cupcake*- Sorry to hear about your work day. There's something about talking with customer service or chatting online that can make people real jerks. I can't imagine what those people are like when they get a call center in India. If I were on the other side of things, I would think most Americans are real A-holes. It's shameful how people behave.

I hope things get a bit better at work. Remember how nice everyone was right after 9/11? What happened to that?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
I guess that reading is not such a challenge with a toddler. The only risk is that, when they see you reading a book, they will want you to read one of their books to them instead







. Babies tend to tear pages and vomit on them







. Apparently, reading stuff on the internet is somewhat safer, though my baby did manage to break my keyboard by throwing coffee in it. I used to love the New Yorker! The Economist (British) is also great. Serbia has some good periodicals too, but unfortunately several of them which I used to buy have now switched to using the cyrillic alphabet... which I do read, but not for entertainment.









Do any of you ever feel like your intellect flows away with your breastmilk? Or otherwise gets numbed by toddler tantrums? If so, will it come back when your kids grow up some?









The New Yorker and The Economist are both faves of mine, too. I've stopped subscribing because I didn't have time to read them (and the kids aren't even here yet). I still pick them up for a flight, though.

A friend of mine has a toddler and watches Elmo on YouTube with him. Now, every time she sits at the computer, he thinks it's time to watch Elmo. You just can't win sometimes.

My intellect is already slipping, and I haven't produced any milk yet (I think). You mean it gets worse?!?

*MK and BaBa*- Since you are both ECers, what resource did you use to figure it all out? I'm on a waitlist for the only book they had at our library on it.

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## Blueone

Hi! I would like to make friends here. Anyways I'm a proud mom of a 2 month old boy. He'll be 3 months pretty soon here, they grow so fast! Part of me wouldn't mind already trying for another, but I want to wait for a bit.

Anyways, I'm a SAHM and a military wife so we move a lot and I just recently got settled here in Northern NY. I hope we don't move for awhile. We have no cable so I don't get any TV channels, that leads to a lot of free time while my boy is napping.

As for radios, I don't listen to them anymore. I hated the Commercials. Even the Christian stations that claim to have no commercials have them. Also, I get tired of the repeated songs that I don't like. I'd rather listen to my own playlists on my MP3.


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
I know what you mean. People can be so rude sometimes and that is really awful. I hope you are one of those people that can leave work at work and not think about it.









Thanks!







I'm trying to mellow out & not think about work right now whatsoever.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Geigerin* 

*Cupcake*- Sorry to hear about your work day. There's something about talking with customer service or chatting online that can make people real jerks. I can't imagine what those people are like when they get a call center in India. If I were on the other side of things, I would think most Americans are real A-holes. It's shameful how people behave.

I hope things get a bit better at work. Remember how nice everyone was right after 9/11? What happened to that?


Thank you







It's especially hard when I have to keep repeating a question. I can understand how someone needs it to be repeated once, but any more than that, is just unbearable. I know my speech is fast, but when I am on the phone, I slow it down a LOT. Some customers appreciate it, others still don't understand.







I've been told that the East Coast accent is fast, so I do slow it down for that reason. I can only repeat a question so many times before I can feel my blood pressure rise. It's not even that the questions are hard; they are like on a ten point scale, and then talking about the service. I had a lady who couldn't choose a number today, and I had to repeat the question like 20 times and she was still "Oooh I don't know."







Anyhow, I just shake my head and share customer horror stories with coworkers... which helps a lot because I can see I am not the only one having terrible customers.


----------



## BaBaBa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
Do any of you ever feel like your intellect flows away with your breastmilk? Or otherwise gets numbed by toddler tantrums? If so, will it come back when your kids grow up some?



















I can only hope it comes back


----------



## Geigerin

*Welcome, BlueOne!* Congratulations on the new baby. This is a great place to make some friends.


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blueone* 
Hi! I would like to make friends here. Anyways I'm a proud mom of a 2 month old boy. He'll be 3 months pretty soon here, they grow so fast! Part of me wouldn't mind already trying for another, but I want to wait for a bit.

Anyways, I'm a SAHM and a military wife so we move a lot and I just recently got settled here in Northern NY. I hope we don't move for awhile. We have no cable so I don't get any TV channels, that leads to a lot of free time while my boy is napping.

As for radios, I don't listen to them anymore. I hated the Commercials. Even the Christian stations that claim to have no commercials have them. Also, I get tired of the repeated songs that I don't like. I'd rather listen to my own playlists on my MP3.


Welcome *BlueOne*!! Congratulations on your little guy









Where are you from originally?


----------



## MittensKittens

Hi, BlueOne! Welcome to our group, I hope you have fun here. I hate commercials too







.


----------



## 106657

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blueone* 
Hi! I would like to make friends here. Anyways I'm a proud mom of a 2 month old boy. He'll be 3 months pretty soon here, they grow so fast! Part of me wouldn't mind already trying for another, but I want to wait for a bit.

Anyways, I'm a SAHM and a military wife so we move a lot and I just recently got settled here in Northern NY. I hope we don't move for awhile. We have no cable so I don't get any TV channels, that leads to a lot of free time while my boy is napping.

As for radios, I don't listen to them anymore. I hated the Commercials. Even the Christian stations that claim to have no commercials have them. Also, I get tired of the repeated songs that I don't like. I'd rather listen to my own playlists on my MP3.









welcome.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cupcakeladybug* 

I'm having a good day, regardless of the terrible day at work







. I'm actually thinking of transferring over to sales, but I need to ask my supervisor before anything actually happens and paperwork needs to be filed. I am always exhausted when I get home & I just feel so numb. I don't particularly love my job. I only like it, and the pay is what I like about it. I am trying to save enough money so that I can go back to school & if I can go back next September, I'll be so happy! I don't intend to sound like a whiner, but I just find it is so monotonous. I'm not using my degree whatsoever, and that's bothering me a lot. I sit in my cubicle and pray that I don't have to do this job the rest of my life. I'm probably making this out to be worse than it is, but I feel like a robot saying the exact same things so repetitiously and not being able to help the customers directly with whatever problems they have. I just get yelled at.







I really don't like all the negativity that the job brings. I come home and I feel like I want to cry. It's the money that is keeping me there.

I would *never* speak to someone on the phone like the way some people speak to me. I cannot get over how rude they are & the sense of entitlement is appalling.







I'm only asking questions about the service; you'd think I was trying to do something terrible to them!







This week has been exhausting & it's not even over yet!
I do like my coworkers & haven't had any problems there. So I do have to be optimistic about something work related besides my pay
















Sorry for the diatribe!


















I remember how hard it was to get up every morning and go to a job I hated. I hope you have a better day today.


----------



## Blueone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cupcakeladybug* 

Welcome *BlueOne*!! Congratulations on your little guy









Where are you from originally?


I'm from So Cal. The weather up here is very different, but I like it!


----------



## Geigerin

Good Morning, Friends!

Hope everyone is having a lovely day. It's cool and sunny here. Feels like fall. A good day to pick apples and make some apple butter. Yum!

What are your plans today? Anything exciting?


----------



## Blueone

I gotta clean the bathroom sometime soon so I may do that today. Otherwise don't really have plans outside of watching Fringe and then The Office online later. We have no cable so no channels on our TV.


----------



## 106657

Afternoon mamas, it is grey hear today, but not as cold as yesterday. My plans for the wekend are cleaning the house before I have to close it up for the winter. I have been lazy and not had the wood stove seasoned for the winter, so I will have to do that too.

What's everyone else doing?

I think cable is not needed so much as you can watch everything online.


----------



## Blueone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redveg* 
I think cable is not needed so much as you can watch everything online.

Yep, my parents think it's strange. But I'm not a huge TV watcher and I can catch up on my favorites online.


----------



## ~PurityLake~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blueone* 
Yep, my parents think it's strange. But I'm not a huge TV watcher and I can catch up on my favorites online.

I wish I could do that. I don't know how anyone manages to do so. The few times I've tried watching a show I missed, I spent more time waiting for it to buff than I spent watching the actual show on the net... I had to turn on the captions so I could read what was being said because it was all so broken up.


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redveg* 







I remember how hard it was to get up every morning and go to a job I hated. I hope you have a better day today.

Thanks. I did have a better day today









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blueone* 
I'm from So Cal. The weather up here is very different, but I like it!

Awesome!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blueone* 
Yep, my parents think it's strange. But I'm not a huge TV watcher and I can catch up on my favorites online.


Where can I watch tv online? Any sites that you'd recommend? Thanks


----------



## BaBaBa

Watching TV online in Canada is not as easy as it in the US. The websites know you're in Canada and won't let you download. (I bet it's the CRTC behind that). Cupcake, your best bet is go to the networks website and check there for your favourite shows (eg., CBC, CTV, Global...)


----------



## Blueone

Where can I watch tv online? Any sites that you'd recommend? Thanks







[/QUOTE]

I go to the TV network sites. They often have the 2 most recent ones available. You have to click the Full Episode link. It doesn't work for Cable shows though, at least not to my knowledge. I still haven't been able to find 18 kids and counting (I find that family fascinating and strange).

Alluc.org is a good one too, but iffy sometimes and they might not have everything.


----------



## ~PurityLake~

That is what I did, too. I went to the network site and watched their online episodes (and I'm in the US) and I cannot figure out why everyone else can watch them and I can't without all the breaking up, stalling, and buffing.


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
Watching TV online in Canada is not as easy as it in the US. The websites know you're in Canada and won't let you download. (I bet it's the CRTC behind that). Cupcake, your best bet is go to the networks website and check there for your favourite shows (eg., CBC, CTV, Global...)


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blueone* 

I go to the TV network sites. They often have the 2 most recent ones available. You have to click the Full Episode link. It doesn't work for Cable shows though, at least not to my knowledge. I still haven't been able to find 18 kids and counting (I find that family fascinating and strange).

Alluc.org is a good one too, but iffy sometimes and they might not have everything.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Purity♥Lake~* 
That is what I did, too. I went to the network site and watched their online episodes (and I'm in the US) and I cannot figure out why everyone else can watch them and I can't without all the breaking up, stalling, and buffing.


Thanks for all the suggestions!


----------



## 106657

morning mamas, I hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## Geigerin

Good Morning! It's shaping up to be a great weekend. I'm waiting to hear from my Aunt who may be heading our way for some shopping today (she lives about an hour from us in a smaller college town). She's my favorite Aunt, so I'm excited to see her.

Tonight, we're going to an Oktoberfest party at our friends' house. They make their own beer and are great company. I can't partake right now, but it'll still be fun. (I'm not much of a drinker anyway.)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Purity♥Lake~* 
That is what I did, too. I went to the network site and watched their online episodes (and I'm in the US) and I cannot figure out why everyone else can watch them and I can't without all the breaking up, stalling, and buffing.

What speeds do you get with your internet? Maybe the speeds are what's causing the buffering problems.

Hope you're having a great day!


----------



## BaBaBa

hulu.com was the TV website I was trying to think of. No good for Canadians though. My internet speed is way too slow out here anyhow.

I'm pretty crabby right now. Saturday is Family Fun day but I still have about an hours worth of housework in the morning. Seeing DH reading and on the computer while DD is whining to me, trailing me around while I'm trying to work just made me flip out! They're gone now


----------



## MittensKittens

Oh, I hate it when I go to some website in the hope of watching some program, only to get a message like "viewing this video is not permitted outside the UK". I like Dr Who, but the BBC won't let me watch it online







. No wonder some people resort to things like Limewire.

How is everyone today?


----------



## ~PurityLake~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Geigerin* 
What speeds do you get with your internet? Maybe the speeds are what's causing the buffering problems.

We are using DSL through ACS (Alaska Communications System) and we subscribe to the cheapest/lowest speed. We pay for phone/internet on one combined bill and it's $41/month. It's all we can afford. If we upped the speed of internet, we'd be paying no less than $60/month.

ETA: From speedtest.net ping is 59 ms, Download is 36 Mb/s and Upload speed is 32Mb/s


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Hey there! Just having a weird moment right now.Ugh.


----------



## 106657

Morning mamas, I go to the network websites to watch tv. I have also used hulu.com. I haven't had any problems, but I guess that's because I am in the U.S. I didn't know networks restricted who could view their programs? That's odd to me. Seems like they would want as many viewers as they could get.


----------



## Blueone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Purity♥Lake~* 
That is what I did, too. I went to the network site and watched their online episodes (and I'm in the US) and I cannot figure out why everyone else can watch them and I can't without all the breaking up, stalling, and buffing.

It might be your internet speed. The faster the internet the better. Like dialups would not work at all.


----------



## BaBaBa

Olivia, you asked me a bit back when I thought DD became an EC grad and I forgot to respond...

it's really hard to say. Definitely by 1 year we had some days with no accidents at all but as I think you'll agree one of the biggest challenges in EC is dealing with the failures after you've had a good period of success. And since EC is about more than just using a potty, it's about communication and some might even say dignity, it's hard for me to define what being a 'graduate' is. She still has the odd accident and I put a sposie on if we're going to be out for a long time where finding a bathroom might me a problem. But I'm definitely happy with where we're at and would absolutely EC (probably from birth) if I did it again.


----------



## BaBaBa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
. I like Dr Who,


This is so funny to me. I'm a big Dr. Who fan too, or at least used to be.

When I was in high school instead of having pics up of Johnny Depp or New Kids on the Block I had all the Doctors up in there. I was such a geek. I still am


----------



## BaBaBa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redveg* 
I haven't had any problems, but I guess that's because I am in the U.S. I didn't know networks restricted who could view their programs? That's odd to me. Seems like they would want as many viewers as they could get.

Radio and television communications is tightly regulated by the government in Canada. It's meant to protect and promote Canadian arts and culture. (It's hard to keep a cultural identity being neighbours to the most dominant cultural force in the world







) For example, Canadian stations have to play a certain percentage of Canadian content. I can't say that agree entirely with it but I understand why they do it.

I think also under SAG rules the actors would have to paid more a lot more if the shows are internationally web broadcast. I recall that being an issue years back.

If you're savvy enough you can change some settings on your computer so think think you are in USA but that is well beyond my abilities.


----------



## MittensKittens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
If you're savvy enough you can change some settings on your computer so think think you are in USA but that is well beyond my abilities.

I am too dumb to change the region on the DVD player, which apple apparently locks after five views, and this sounds way more complicated.









Ba, it sounds like you have done great with EC, and it is still a challenge for us. On a related note, I managed to put a sposie I "borrowed" from a friend _in the washing machine_ yesterday. I won't tell you how awful that was!


----------



## 106657

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
It's meant to protect and promote Canadian arts and culture.

I didn't think of that. I watch a lot of BBC or PBS. A lot of the programs I enjoy are on the BBC. Would miss them if I could not see them.


----------



## simplespirit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
Radio and television communications is tightly regulated by the government in Canada. It's meant to protect and promote Canadian arts and culture. (It's hard to keep a cultural identity being neighbours to the most dominant cultural force in the world







) For example, Canadian stations have to play a certain percentage of Canadian content. I can't say that agree entirely with it but I understand why they do it.

omg... this totally reminds me of 'The Great White North with Bob and Doug MacKenzie'! I wonder if I can find clips of them on YouTube!


----------



## BaBaBa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
Ba, it sounds like you have done great with EC, and it is still a challenge for us. On a related note, I managed to put a sposie I "borrowed" from a friend _in the washing machine_ yesterday. I won't tell you how awful that was!









But I'm not ECing with 2!
Hope the washer fairy is kind

Quote:


Originally Posted by *simplespirit* 
omg... this totally reminds me of 'The Great White North with Bob and Doug MacKenzie'! I wonder if I can find clips of them on YouTube!











um... yeah, that's Canadian culture.


----------



## simplespirit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 









um... yeah, that's Canadian culture.

I remember back in the day; when Bob n' Doug were huge and SCTV was a big hit (I loved all of the players!) and Rick Morranis explaining on a talk show that he and Dave pretty much threw that first skit together within days so they could fulfill the 'canadian culture requirement' since SCTV was being televised in the U.S. I loved that show. I need to check out netflix and see if they have some 'best of' selections...


----------



## inspections

Hello boys and girls, I'm new here and I would like to know you and make a lot of friends, you may write me,


----------



## 106657

Quote:


Originally Posted by *inspections* 
Hello boys and girls, I'm new here and I would like to know you and make a lot of friends, you may write me,









Hello, glad your here. Tell us about you.


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *inspections* 
Hello boys and girls, I'm new here and I would like to know you and make a lot of friends, you may write me,










Welcome! Hope that you enjoy it here







Please tell us about yourself


----------



## Geigerin

Good Evening! I hope everyone had a great weekend. We have had lovely fall weather now that the rain is gone. Yesterday, we had a fire in the back yard, and today, I went to a fall festival with my Aunt. A lovely way to spend a weekend.

Tomorrow, it's back to work around the house. I need to tidy up the spare room that will become the nursery. Now that we're at the half-way mark, I'm realizing we need to get stuff done.









What are your plans this week?


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Geigerin* 
Good Evening! I hope everyone had a great weekend. We have had lovely fall weather now that the rain is gone. Yesterday, we had a fire in the back yard, and today, I went to a fall festival with my Aunt. A lovely way to spend a weekend.

Tomorrow, it's back to work around the house. I need to tidy up the spare room that will become the nursery. Now that we're at the half-way mark, I'm realizing we need to get stuff done.









What are your plans this week?


Sounds like a great weekend!!!

I am having a marvelous weekend! I've updated my blog, relaxed (had a very stressful work week), had some tea, and looking forward to Thanksgiving dinner tomorrow!!!


----------



## 106657

Hello mamas.

We have today off of school. Today we are going to be stacking wood, I know fun. We are going to get snow again on Tuesday night I think.


----------



## Geigerin

What is Canadian Thanksgiving dinner like? What traditions do you have? Just curious. It's one of my favorite holidays in the U.S.

So, I'm posting this at 5:46 in the morning because I can't sleep. It's not pregnancy related. I can't sleep because my husband just told me about an armed robbery in our neighborhood on Sunday evening (6:45 p.m.- on a main road- no one noticed). We've had signs that crime is creeping closer to our part of town, but until now it was just small theft from an open garage or solicitors checking doors to see if they are open.

This summer, a couple of gang members were arrested when a police officer's wife saw them driving through the neighborhood, knocking on doors. The only reason they were arrested was because the woman who spotted them is married to a cop, and he came home right away to investigate. I've seen that kind of thing a million times, and we rarely get any response from the police.

We've talked about staying in our house a few more years (until child #2), but I don't feel safe here anymore. I've tried to talk with my husband about it, but he thinks I'm overreacting. I'm afraid he will be unwilling to move until it's too late. Either something awful will happen in our neighborhood and impact our home value significantly or we will be affected directly. Now that I'm home all day, I feel very unsafe.

Sorry to dump on everyone, but I can't sleep and don't know how to convince Bear it's time to move somewhere safer. Even if we have to sell our home for less than we'd like to, I think it's worth it in the long run.


----------



## MittensKittens

Hey Geigerin, I am sorry you are feeling unsafe in your own home, nobody should have to go through that. I do agree that, if crime is really on the rise in that area, it is likely to decrease your house price, and selling now may pay off in the long run. In the meantime, if DH won't agree yet, is there anything you can do to make you feel safer? Like getting a dog, or an alarm system? Also make sure that you always have your cell phone on you, and 911 on speed dial? Perhaps one of those rape alarms as well? This is the last thing that should be on your mind with a baby on the way! Cyberhugs for you!


----------



## 106657

Hey mamas , how is everyone doing? I am keeping the wood stove going.


----------



## MittensKittens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redveg* 
Hey mamas , how is everyone doing? I am keeping the wood stove going.

What's the temperature where you are? Do you enjoy using wood for heating? I remember it being an awful lot of work when we heated on wood when I was a kid. Getting up really early to keep the fire going and so on. We have central heating provided by the city government here. That means they decide when to turn it on and off, and how warm it will be. Last year they had a conflict with the Russian Gazprom, so we were left in the cold for a month or so. I hope this year will be less cold







.


----------



## Geigerin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
Hey Geigerin, I am sorry you are feeling unsafe in your own home, nobody should have to go through that. I do agree that, if crime is really on the rise in that area, it is likely to decrease your house price, and selling now may pay off in the long run. In the meantime, if DH won't agree yet, is there anything you can do to make you feel safer? Like getting a dog, or an alarm system? Also make sure that you always have your cell phone on you, and 911 on speed dial? Perhaps one of those rape alarms as well? This is the last thing that should be on your mind with a baby on the way! Cyberhugs for you!

Thanks for the support. We do have a large dog, and he does tend to freak people out a little. That helps with solicitors, but frankly that doesn't do any good when people are breaking into your home with shotguns.

Of course, in the light of day, I don't feel nearly as nervous. At least until the poor mail lady knocks on my door at 3 in that afternoon and I'm afraid to look outside to see who's on the porch. Maybe it's just hormones...IDK.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
What's the temperature where you are? Do you enjoy using wood for heating? I remember it being an awful lot of work when we heated on wood when I was a kid. Getting up really early to keep the fire going and so on. We have central heating provided by the city government here. That means they decide when to turn it on and off, and how warm it will be. Last year they had a conflict with the Russian Gazprom, so we were left in the cold for a month or so. I hope this year will be less cold







.

Wow. I forget how far away you are until you post something like that. How strange to be at the mercy of the government for your heat. Of course, I'm stingy and have only had the heat on a couple of times, and we are having an unseasonably cold autumn. (It's been in the 30s every night this week.) I hope you get your heat very soon!

I can't wait 'til we move to the country and can install thermal heat in our home. And a windmill. I like the idea of being self-sufficient. And having the power company pay _us_ for power (required by law here- lol).


----------



## MittensKittens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Geigerin* 
Thanks for the support. We do have a large dog, and he does tend to freak people out a little. That helps with solicitors, but frankly that doesn't do any good when people are breaking into your home with shotguns.

Of course, in the light of day, I don't feel nearly as nervous. At least until the poor mail lady knocks on my door at 3 in that afternoon and I'm afraid to look outside to see who's on the porch. Maybe it's just hormones...IDK.

Wow. I forget how far away you are until you post something like that. How strange to be at the mercy of the government for your heat. Of course, I'm stingy and have only had the heat on a couple of times, and we are having an unseasonably cold autumn. (It's been in the 30s every night this week.) I hope you get your heat very soon!

I can't wait 'til we move to the country and can install thermal heat in our home. And a windmill. I like the idea of being self-sufficient. And having the power company pay _us_ for power (required by law here- lol).

How are you feeling about the situation now?

It's so cold here too! Yeah, weird heating system. Communist system, but post-communist prices. I pay the city heating through my nose all year round, then I don't even get to decide how warm I like it in my apartment














. Having the power company pay YOU sounds like utopia to me.


----------



## MittensKittens

It was my first day at work today, by the way. I feel great to be productive again! The kids obviously need to adjust a bit though.


----------



## 106657

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
What's the temperature where you are? Do you enjoy using wood for heating? I remember it being an awful lot of work when we heated on wood when I was a kid. Getting up really early to keep the fire going and so on. We have central heating provided by the city government here. That means they decide when to turn it on and off, and how warm it will be. Last year they had a conflict with the Russian Gazprom, so we were left in the cold for a month or so. I hope this year will be less cold







.


Wow, cold for a month? My pig would not be happy. I like the wood heat. We have propane too, but we never use it. I find that the wood is much hotter. I just keep a pot of water on the wood stove, put some essential oils in it for a nice smell, it's wonderful. All the animals lay in front of it, the kids hang out there too. Plus if the power goes out, we always have heat.

The first year we were here we didn't have the stove our heating bill was $300.00. The first winter we used the stove our propane bill was $29.00.

I Love Wood Heat!


----------



## 106657

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
It was my first day at work today, by the way. I feel great to be productive again! The kids obviously need to adjust a bit though.


Congrats! I bet it felt great to be there.


----------



## cupcakeladybug

My goodness! It's *freezing* here. This morning was -2 degrees C. I wanted to curl back up in bed *so* badly, but I had work. Work's been quite disorganized, to say the least. I'm quite happy to be going to a different program. I've been feeling quite stressed for awhile now, so I am hoping that this new program will ease the stress somewhat.

I've been busy updating my blog, but other than that, I am working. I've also started my Christmas shopping & making my Christmas cards.

It's now pouring rain and it's still so cold!









How's the weather there, everyone?


----------



## 106657

Well, the temp here when I woke up was in the 20's. The one thing I don't like is when it's cold and raining, that chills you to the bone and it's so hard to get warm.

I have heard that Nova Scotia is beautiful cupcakeladybug. My DH has family from there. They say beautiful, but cold!!


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redveg* 
Well, the temp here when I woke up was in the 20's. The one thing I don't like is when it's cold and raining, that chills you to the bone and it's so hard to get warm.

I have heard that Nova Scotia is beautiful cupcakeladybug. My DH has family from there. They say beautiful, but cold!!


It's been cold and raining here *all* week. I'm always warm, usually. This week has been so rough on me, as I am warm one minute and shivering the next!









Nova Scotia is so beautiful & I'm not biased either!







Around here, it looks so beautiful with all the foliage. Winters are so cold here, though! Where's your DH's family from?


----------



## 106657

Hello all.

cupcakeladybug, I will have to ask DH. He told me, but I forgot where his family is from.


----------



## Blueone

*Geigerin*, sorry your neighborhood is becoming unsafe. As for the hormones making it scarier, when I was pregnant I was paranoid the first trimester. I double checked our locks even though our neighborhood was safe. My job was also in a slightly unsafe neighborhood and when I left at night I actually asked someone to walk down to the front of the building and wait until I got into the car. I had never done that before. I think hormones do have an impact. After all we aren't thinking of just ourselves, but us and the baby.

*MittensKittens*, congrats on starting work! I hope you enjoy it!

The temperatures out here haven't been too bad. During the day they are in the 40's and 50's. At night they run down to the 20's and 30's. This morning we woke up to frost! I'm so excited because I haven't lived in a place with 4 seasons for over 17 years. I can't wait for snow!


----------



## Mimi

Everybody!
I have been gone for so long, my computer is still not fixed,
but i did want to let you all know,
I am pregnant!









<3

much love

Mimi


----------



## MittensKittens

Wow!!!!! Congrats, mimi!


----------



## Mimi

thank you!
we'll have a scan on the 19th of november, i do so hope for twins.
i have not announced it on my blog yet though because, oh, because i do want to see it first, does that make sense?
anyway i am so happy


----------



## Blueone

Congratulations *Mimi*! I hope you will have twins!


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Congratulations, *Mimi*!!







Hope that you get your twins!


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redveg* 

cupcakeladybug, I will have to ask DH. He told me, but I forgot where his family is from.


Cannot wait to find out


----------



## Mimi

just wanted to say good morning everybody,
what are you up to today?
I have to take the little one's to a really boring playgroup, but i feel so guilty if i don't take them, so we go.
I'm also waiting for a curriculum to arrive, because we finally decided to use one, & I am actually quite excited about the idea.
Wishing you all a lovely day!
<3

oh & dd wanted me to use this one:


----------



## MittensKittens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mimi* 
just wanted to say good morning everybody,
what are you up to today?
I have to take the little one's to a really boring playgroup, but i feel so guilty if i don't take them, so we go.
I'm also waiting for a curriculum to arrive, because we finally decided to use one, & I am actually quite excited about the idea.
Wishing you all a lovely day!
<3

oh & dd wanted me to use this one:










What curriculum are you using? Which age group is it for? I guess it is secular?

I recently found out that homeschooling is just plain ILLEGAL where we are, unless I can somehow get a homeschool to qualify as a private school. I am really angry, and am considering lobbying parliament to change the law. Alternatively, we might either try out one of the private schools (they are all language based, no alternative methods like waldorf) or move country







.


----------



## Mimi

it was a big part of why we moved to england in the end, because homeschooling's illegal in germany & i just absolutely can not bear the thought of sending them to school.
we used to use the "abc jesus loves me" curriculum without the religious part (makes sense, no? ) it was quite organized & free,which was mainly why, but it simply was not structured enough without the bible stuff.
we now bought one based on our national curriculum, a stupid Ed Balls is trying to change homeschooling laws in this country to, listen:

Find the right balance between parent's wish to home educate & children's right to receive a suitable education.

SERIOUSLY? They don't actually contradict each other,idiot!!!!
it makes me rather angry.
they want us all to register & have visits by the authorities within 4 weeks of the child starting homeschool, they want the right to talk to the child ALONE without the parents present (no thanks, we teach our children not to talk to strangers!) etc, they basically want to treat us like criminals.
but, if it does come to it, at least now we have that stupid curriculum.

we are using http://www.structuredhomelearning.com (let me know if the link doesn't work!) , the "preparation pack" as it seemed quite sweet.
We will still continue with our more nature based learning, starting each day with our morning walk & then circle time, I don't want to push formal learning too hard, but dd does enjoy it so much. (is it bad that her love for workbooks bothers me a bit?







)

It still hasn't arrived though, so I am waiting patiently before I can let you know if it is any good.

I bought a lot of playsilks today, ordered some more toys for the children online & stocked up our music basket.
Oh & i finally found a fairy crown for my fairy princess, so that was all worth the 2 hours walking through the rain. aehm. thinking positive!
What have you been up to?


----------



## 106657

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mimi* 
Everybody!
I have been gone for so long, my computer is still not fixed,
but i did want to let you all know,
I am pregnant!









<3

much love

Mimi
















Congrats!


----------



## 106657

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cupcakeladybug* 

Cannot wait to find out










Oh man, I forgot to ask. I will do it tonight.


----------



## Mimi

all you wise mamas, i would really appreciate your input on this, as i can definitely not call my midwife.
(she'd have to write it down & i could not have a homebirth.)

with ds when i was pregnant at around 30 weeks i had some bleeding, (just about a tablespoon ful, & luckily he was fine, but it did mean that i could not have a homebirth because i panicked & did go to hospital.

the past two days i had a tiny bit of pink blood , really just teeny tiny bit, sort of half a child's fingernail, that is how little.
Now, do I worry & see a doctor or will it all be perfectly fine?

it will be alright, no? because, I haven't had any cramping or anything, so i guess its just all stretching?
as this might be my last pregnancy I really don't want a hospital birth, & most books etc say a bit of spotting is fine.
opinions?


----------



## MittensKittens

I wouldn't go in for light spotting myself, but I'm a UC-er. I'm sure everything is fine







.

Those HS plans sound pretty evil. I hope it doesn't get to that. I really don't like the thought of subjecting my children to government authority either. I really would object very much to being treated as a criminal just because I want the best for my kids. Putting them in school doesn't necessarily stop that, though.

How are you feeling, generally? Morning sickness? What makes you think you might have twins, or are you just hopeful







?


----------



## Mimi

i'm actually not hoping for twins anymore because i don't think i'm allowed to have twins at home?
Every other woman in my family had twins / is a twin, so we are expecting it,
& also because I have never felt this sick & this tired with my other pregnancies.

anyway i'm off to bed while my lovely dh entertains the little one's!

<3


----------



## MittensKittens

Mimi, how would you feel about an "Oops" UC with twins? I thought the NHS was quite accommodating, anyway? Twins sounds wonderful to me, I have to say









I'll be leaving my two babies with my friend for the first time today. I am gonna have a dental bridge repaired and a tooth pulled







. I hope they'll be OK.


----------



## Mimi

hoping for an oops UC anyway to be honest, but dh s not a fan, so i will have to see how it goes.
nearly had one with george after months of contractions that were leading nowhere we had a routine doctors appointment where she noticed that i was actually in labour, so, if we hadn't had that appointment then who knows.
we considered having the baby in germany, but then we could not go with our choice of name as germany is quite strict on that & we'd obviously need to name the baby there for passport for the way back etc, so that's not possible.

oooh i hate the dentist, i do hope you are not as nervous as i would be








<3<3 xxx


----------



## rainbowmoon

Mimi-







Congrats!

Haven't been on this thread in awhile. We moved to VT 3 weeks ago so just been bust packing, moving, cleaning, unpacking and finally settling in! We are almost officially unpacked. Hopefully after this weekend I will be completely organized! I can only hope! I have a lot of writing to do to catch up with work too as I have had my hands full otherwise so I am going to be busy.

Hope everyone is well in MDC land! I am feeling pretty queasy today. Ugh. Hope I am not getting a bug.


----------



## Geigerin

Hi, Friends! My internet chose the wrong week to drop. Welcome back Mimi, and congratulations! I am so happy for you.









A question about having your kids in Germany...When I lived there, I had friends who were not German citizens, and their kids were all born in Germany. Since my friends were American/Barbadian, they were allowed to name their kids whatever they wanted. I think it had something to do with the childrens' citizenship. Since your DH is British, would there be any flexibility with the names? That might allow you to have your children in the way you want without having to worry about the restrictive names list. Just a thought...

I'll be offline for another week, but I had to pop on and say hello to everyone. I hope you are well and enjoying some lovely fall weather if it's autumn in your area. We had a big storm last night, so the leaves are beginning to drop from our trees. Of course, we have others that are still green.









We're off to Asheville, NC for our last vacation w/o kids. We're bringing the dog and plan to do some hiking, etc. Hoping the trees are all in color and the weather is warm.

Have a great week!


----------



## MittensKittens

Good morning mamas! It's 6.30 am here. At five, I was awoken by a neighbor loudly banging on my door. At first, I refused to get up, but then I gave in and the "president of the residents committee" was standing in front of me. Apparently water was streaming down from my bathroom towards theirs, and as soon as I opened my front door they barged in, headed for the bathroom and saw there was no leak there. An hour an many a shouting match later, they make me feel like some kind of criminal because the land lady is not answering her phone. They're actually threatening to chisel into my walls







. They tried to make me go and see their bathroom, which I refused because the kids were sleeping, but when the baby woke up, I went up there expecting to see the Niagara Falls. Well, there were, in fact, a few drops of water, but nothing major. They are still shouting among themselves - the neighbors who have the problem in their bathroom, and the president of the residents committee. "Well, I woke up... She has to as well!!!!" I can hear the president saying.

Who said Comrade Tito was dead







?


----------



## Mimi

ugh, mk, that sounds horrible, how very rude!
hope it will all work out okay!!
<3


----------



## Mimi

geigerin, no, that doesn't work in germany, not if we want the kids to be registered there.
Even though we have absolutely no wish to ever live in Germany for a long time i do think having two nationalities is extremely useful, esp. in case of there ever being a problem with the homeschooling & social services showing up.. (i know i am paranoid, but the new homeschooling laws they are so pushing do seem to prove me right. we are a minority, after all.)

anyway, i am not sure if i am allowed to share links here anymore, but as it doesn't have any adverts on it & doesn't make any money i thought i'd share a site that dh built,
it's for collecting funny children's quotes, so that we never forget them








I'd really appreciate if you could all sign up to it & share the funny things your little one's say.
the site is http://www.justrealhurt.com

thank you


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Sorry that I haven't posted in awhile. I transferred to a new program at work. I hope that you are all doing great!


----------



## 106657

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cupcakeladybug* 

Sorry that I haven't posted in awhile. I transferred to a new program at work. I hope that you are all doing great!










Boy, it took me long enough to get back. My DH's family is from Halifax (I bet I spelled it wrong)


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redveg* 
Boy, it took me long enough to get back. My DH's family is from Halifax (I bet I spelled it wrong)


You spelled it correctly! Halifax is four to five hours away from me







I absolutely *love* Halifax.


----------



## 106657

We have never been to Canada, DH doesn't have a passport. I would love to go though, everyone tells me Nova Scotia is beautiful!


----------



## Geigerin

We're back from vacation. I asked Bear whose idea it was to go hiking in the mountains with the dog while I'm 5 months pregnant. Turns out, it was mine.









Apparently, dogs aren't allowed on any trails in the national park we visited (is this true of all national parks?). The one spot we visited that wasn't in the park required an elevator ride or a climb up 26 flights of stairs. The dog wasn't allowed in the elevator, and I wasn't about to climb those stairs. lol

All in all, we still enjoyed the time together and away from home. We found ways to enjoy the mountains, and the dog had a blast. He's been passed out on the couch all day.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mimi* 
geigerin, no, that doesn't work in germany, not if we want the kids to be registered there.
Even though we have absolutely no wish to ever live in Germany for a long time i do think having two nationalities is extremely useful, esp. in case of there ever being a problem with the homeschooling & social services showing up.. (i know i am paranoid, but the new homeschooling laws they are so pushing do seem to prove me right. we are a minority, after all.)

anyway, i am not sure if i am allowed to share links here anymore, but as it doesn't have any adverts on it & doesn't make any money i thought i'd share a site that dh built,
it's for collecting funny children's quotes, so that we never forget them








I'd really appreciate if you could all sign up to it & share the funny things your little one's say.
the site is http://www.justrealhurt.com

thank you










Bummer about the name thing. I totally understand wanting to have dual citizenship as a protection. I'm so afraid we're going to get in trouble for having a homebirth even though it's perfectly legal here. It's not very popular in our area, and most people act like we're endangering our child and doing this for selfish reasons.

Those quotes are wicked cute. Though this is our first child, I've heard some funny ones from students in the past (can't think of any now, of course).

Hope you're all having a great weekend!


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Hey ladies! It's so good to hear from you. *redveg*, Nova Scotia is just breath-taking; it truly is.

We had 27 trick-or-treaters, and now I am feasting on the remaining junk food. I've been blogging a lot lately, and to find out what I've been up to, here's the link:
*http://ramblings-and-confessions.blogspot.com/*
Hope that everyone is having a lovely weekend


----------



## Geigerin

Wow! That's a good group. We had more than ever this year- about 20. About 10 of them were not from the neighborhood, just friends of neighborhood kids. Compared with our three from last year, it was a surprise. Good thing Bear is a candy junky, and we had tons of stuff in the house.

It was fun seeing all of the neighbors we don't see much from other streets. There are a lot of other expectant mamas in the neighborhood, and we're all due in the spring! It's great because this neighborhood is mostly young couples with no kids and older empty nesters (lots of bungalows in our area).


----------



## SimplyRochelle

Hey ladies! I'm going to join in here if you don't mind. Yay for new friends!


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Geigerin* 
Wow! That's a good group. We had more than ever this year- about 20. About 10 of them were not from the neighborhood, just friends of neighborhood kids. Compared with our three from last year, it was a surprise. Good thing Bear is a candy junky, and we had tons of stuff in the house.

It was fun seeing all of the neighbors we don't see much from other streets. There are a lot of other expectant mamas in the neighborhood, and we're all due in the spring! It's great because this neighborhood is mostly young couples with no kids and older empty nesters (lots of bungalows in our area).

Sounds like you had a wonderful Halloween!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SimplyRochelle* 
Hey ladies! I'm going to join in here if you don't mind. Yay for new friends!


Welcome! Of course we don't mind!! I hope that you enjoy it here!!!


----------



## 106657

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SimplyRochelle* 
Hey ladies! I'm going to join in here if you don't mind. Yay for new friends!

Hello, welcome.

Morning mamas, well for Halloween we had one T or T, one! Can you believe it? I remember when I was a kid there would be tons of us out there from the minute it got dark until we had to stop because our pillow cases couldn't hold anymore candy. It's just sad to me, I have such good memories of Halloween growing up and to see it slowly fade away


----------



## Geigerin

Welcome, SimplyRochelle! This is a good group of ladies.

Where is everyone today? We're going to the dog park in a little bit, and I'm finally getting pumpkins. I slacked on it since we were going out of town and missed having them for Halloween, but I still want some mums and pumpkins through Thanksgiving. This is my favorite time of year.









Have a beautiful day!


----------



## ernalala

Hi lonely mama-colleagues,
I'm not that much around lately, but I still read our thread regularly, just did not have much to add lately and am more active on other threads that take my attention right now (eg ds issues).

I Just want to let you know that our very own 'Mimi' is in a real sad place right now (see http://www.mothering.com/discussions....php?t=1153925)


----------



## Geigerin

Thanks for letting us know. I'm so sorry to hear about her loss.


----------



## cupcakeladybug

I am so sorry to hear about her loss!


----------



## 106657

Oh my, how horrible. I will say a prayer and light a candle for her and her family and friends.


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Hello ladies! I've been sick for almost the past week. It started with a sore throat, and then got the stuffiness and cough with a light fever. I tried my best not to get sick & then boom, it happened!







I am taking tomorrow off work, as I've been hacking up a storm and I feel that with my job being mostly talking on the phone, my throat cannot handle it.

So how are you all?


----------



## Soundtrack

It's been a while since I have been here. Hello friends. I'm getting ready for the holidays...looking forward to going home. I find it funny that as I get older, I have a deeper appreciation for the word home...even though I have been here more than a year now, I can't find myself calling it home. It is a place of residence. I have tried and tired to make it feel like home..and I keep telling myself to give it time. I will keep trying, but I am glad that I for christmas, I get to see my family and friends and the places that have memories that make my heart smile.


----------



## 106657

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Soundtrack* 
It's been a while since I have been here. Hello friends. I'm getting ready for the holidays...looking forward to going home. I find it funny that as I get older, I have a deeper appreciation for the word home...even though I have been here more than a year now, I can't find myself calling it home. It is a place of residence. I have tried and tired to make it feel like home..and I keep telling myself to give it time. I will keep trying, but I am glad that I for christmas, I get to see my family and friends and the places that have memories that make my heart smile.

I have the same issue with Home. I have lived in NH for 4 years now and still it's not Home. I think it's because most of my memories are not here.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cupcakeladybug* 

Hello ladies! I've been sick for almost the past week. It started with a sore throat, and then got the stuffiness and cough with a light fever. I tried my best not to get sick & then boom, it happened!







I am taking tomorrow off work, as I've been hacking up a storm and I feel that with my job being mostly talking on the phone, my throat cannot handle it.

So how are you all?











Hope you feel better. There are some nasty germs going around.


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redveg* 
Hope you feel better. There are some nasty germs going around.


Thanks!! I felt miserable up until Tuesday when it became worse. I woke on Wednesday with no voice. I called off work, which I never do. I went to outpatients where they told me I have laryngitis & post-nasal drip. I've been given an antibiotic. I feel less congested, but my voice is still shaky. I've been off since Wednesday. I wouldn't be able to make up the time that I missed, as it would not be functionally possible. I have a doctor's note, so that helps a lot! My supervisor's been really good through all of this. My paycheck won't be so good though, with only two days work







I don't have any sick days until January when I'll get one.


----------



## AntoninBeGonin

I would like some new friends, so hi everyone! I'll read the thread later.


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AntoninBeGonin* 
I would like some new friends, so hi everyone! I'll read the thread later.









Welcome!!!


----------



## 106657

Well, Hello mamas. I hope everyone is doind well. I haven't been here in so long. I get to chit-chatting, and don't make it out of the group for a while.

Welcome AntoninBeGonin


----------



## ANaturalPush

Hi!

Relatively new to MDC - trying to post as often as possible.
Looking for friends. :]


----------



## mami to 3 :)

I'm new to MDC as well, so HIIII









I want some MDC friends







I feel that I'm the ultimate thread killer here, I think it's becuase I can be too blunt at time when replying, especially about touchy subjects. UGH I have to change, but I can't LOL. I'm European and brutally honest









Allright so I guess an introduction is required???
Fine.

My name is Alexandra or "Alexa", I'm 31 years old, almost 32 yikes I'm old!!! I'm a SAHM to 4 babes, Adelaide(14), Leonora(5), Catalina(4) and finally a precious baby boy Santiago(5 mo), we want to have another one, we're TTC'ing this summer. I love the age gap between Leo and Cata (15 months) and we're more than ready for a new and last addition to your family. And besides, DH feels a little old now and he's turning 52 in April so he says we should hurry up









We're expats and we live in the US at the moment, and I miss Canada badly!! My daughters were born there and I really love it. Lots of things to do there, just beautiful. Love to all canadians








We're moving to Denmark next year, so it will be like going home in a way. I grew up in Norway and my paternal grandmother is Dane. I'm really excited that my children will have the opportunity of living there. We're staying for 5 years, after that I hope that I can convince my DH about settling in Iceland.

I like to cook and bake but that comes in my blood I think. My mom is a chef and she was the private chef of the Norwegian royal family for many many years. That's probably the most interesting thing about me LOL I have an undergrad degree in Engineering and I'm thinking of doing a master's, maybe when I'm in Denmark but nothing is clear yet.

I think it got a little long and boring LMAOOO But that's me : )


----------



## Laur318

hi mami i think you are very interesting!

i'm lauren. i would love to have some mothering friends. i am on DS and i think i might make friends there? HAHA!
i'm in the middle of a move ot a new town and i leave behind my childhood (child-LESS) friends in hopes of making mommy friends. i have a baby playdate tomorrow with 7 other babies! i am proud of myself for branching out!
is ANYONE from connecticut looking for mom friends? i'm 22 and awesome.


----------



## 106657

Hello mamas. I was shocked to come back and see not much has been going on. Thought you all would just have chatted up a storm. I guess everyone has moved on to other threads.

I am so tired of Winter, this is almost 5 years in New Hampshire for me and I have had enough of cold, icy, darkness. I so need Spring! I have been busy planning my garden, veggies of course. Bought the seeds and need to get more materials so I can start them in a few months.


----------



## MittensKittens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mami to 3 * 
I want some MDC friends







I feel that I'm the ultimate thread killer here, I think it's becuase I can be too blunt at time when replying, especially about touchy subjects. UGH I have to change, but I can't LOL. I'm European and brutally honest

Hi, and welcome! I think I remember seeing you on the no-hat thread?







I love cooking and baking too! Have you got any wonderful "secret recipes" to share?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Laur318* 
i'm lauren. i would love to have some mothering friends. i am on DS and i think i might make friends there?

Welcome!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redveg* 
Hello mamas. I was shocked to come back and see not much has been going on. Thought you all would just have chatted up a storm. I guess everyone has moved on to other threads.

I am so tired of Winter, this is almost 5 years in New Hampshire for me and I have had enough of cold, icy, darkness. I so need Spring! I have been busy planning my garden, veggies of course. Bought the seeds and need to get more materials so I can start them in a few months.


Hey redveg! Nice to see you. I haven't checked in here for a long, long while. Busy with work. I totally hear you on the winter darkness. I always feel a bit down during the winter. We live in an apartment, but when spring comes round I am intending to grow some spices on the balcony. Basil, thyme, mint, and perhaps some others. That's nothing like what you have though!







How are your kids?


----------



## BaBaBa

Well, whaddya know? The thread's back in action?
I've been totally AWOL. Avoiding MDC a bit. I guess I've been getting too much of a pity party vibe lately. Plus, I'm getting involved with other things.

Redveg and Mittenskittens! I missed you guys! MK, so are you going to more to Canada or what?!?!

nice to meet you ANaturalPush, Laur318, mami to 3


----------



## CameronsMama

BaBaBa!!! Redveg!!!









How the heck are ya??? It's been...like, forever...how's life?


----------



## BaBaBa

OMG!!! CameronsMama!
All's well here.
Can't chat right now gotta take DD to skating. Can't wait to catch up.


----------



## ernalala

I'm just not that much on MDC lately, seems to be a good sign, like me finding enough to do around here in rl (may it not be very spectacular things 

Sometimes I just check-in to see how you're all doing, but indeed not much going on on the 'no friend' thread, so this may be a good sign for not only me but most of 'us' finding our way ? No?

Makes me think... WHAT is he 'no hat thread'? Curious!!!


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Hey there- it's been forever!! I hope that you are all doing amazing!


----------



## Laur318

hey mamas,
i spied a vegetarian? awesome. i'm vegan i recently made the switch a few months ago.
i cant wait to plant, but now i live in a condo and it's all gotta go in planters rather than in an actual garden. that makes me kind of sad, but i feel like a million bucks in my new condo. it has cathedral ceiling to start, but just having an upstairs and A HALLWAY is a luxury here







it is in the middle of "the sticks", it's all woods around here it feels like camping 24/7 lol. it is an orginal native american area with the walking trails still active and there are farms not to far from here.
sure beats living in a packed-like-sardines apartment in the center of a run down suburban town. that was tough raising a baby in a place where you can see which newspaper your neighbors are reading. the houses were about a car's distance apart.
i'm so happy to bring my son up in a better life.


----------



## Lisalee2

Hey! I want to make friends!


----------



## Steady101

I want friends too.

Hello to all.


----------



## expat-mama

Just thought I'd drop in and say "HI"-








It's been soooooooooooooo long since I've visited this thread, I only recognize a few names now- Hi MittensKittens, BaBaBa and RedVeg... I hope all is well with everyone. I've been limiting my time on MDC to my DDC (yep, baby is finally on the way







), but I've missed this forum. And now that I'm not working, I might find myself popping in here every once in a while again.
We've been in Dubai for...gosh, 7 months now, after traveling around Central America and living in Poland for a few months last summer. And, once again, I find myself in a foreign place with not really any real-life friends yet!

Anyway, it's nice to see both old and new names here.


----------



## 106657

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ANaturalPush* 
Hi!

Relatively new to MDC - trying to post as often as possible.
Looking for friends. :]

Hi









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Laur318* 
hi mami i think you are very interesting!

i'm lauren. i would love to have some mothering friends. i am on DS and i think i might make friends there? HAHA!
i'm in the middle of a move ot a new town and i leave behind my childhood (child-LESS) friends in hopes of making mommy friends. i have a baby playdate tomorrow with 7 other babies! i am proud of myself for branching out!
is ANYONE from connecticut looking for mom friends? i'm 22 and awesome.

So do I mama of 3









Hi Lauren where in CT? My sis lives there.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
Hey redveg! Nice to see you. I haven't checked in here for a long, long while. Busy with work. I totally hear you on the winter darkness. I always feel a bit down during the winter. We live in an apartment, but when spring comes round I am intending to grow some spices on the balcony. Basil, thyme, mint, and perhaps some others. That's nothing like what you have though!







How are your kids?

Hey, how are you? I hope everything is well. Kids are great, driving which is pretty scary. Herb garden sounds great. I love growing herbs.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
Well, whaddya know? The thread's back in action?
I've been totally AWOL. Avoiding MDC a bit. I guess I've been getting too much of a pity party vibe lately. Plus, I'm getting involved with other things.

Redveg and Mittenskittens! I missed you guys! MK, so are you going to more to Canada or what?!?!

BaBaBa, how the heck are you? I too have been keeping a low profile here. I only check in a few places here now. I hope all is well.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CameronsMama* 
BaBaBa!!! Redveg!!!









How the heck are ya??? It's been...like, forever...how's life?

Good! How are things with you? Been thinking about all you mamas, but not much chatting going on.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Laur318* 
hey mamas,
i spied a vegetarian? awesome. i'm vegan i recently made the switch a few months ago.

I am Veggie, almost Vegan but I just can't help having cheese every once in a while. I try to stay as close to Vegan as I can most of the time just don't consider myself one. Thinking about going the whole way though.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lisalee2* 
Hey! I want to make friends!









Hi.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Steady101* 
I want friends too.

Hello to all.

Hi.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *expat-mama* 
Just thought I'd drop in and say "HI"-








It's been soooooooooooooo long since I've visited this thread, I only recognize a few names now- Hi MittensKittens, BaBaBa and RedVeg... I hope all is well with everyone. I've been limiting my time on MDC to my DDC (yep, baby is finally on the way







),

How wonderful mama







So glad to hear this great news.


----------



## 106657

Well hey mamas,

So glad to pop in here and see some wonderful news and some old and new friends







As Spring is here I spend as much time as I can outside. There is not much time for the computer. I just don't have good time management skills







Looking forward to opening the windows. I hope everyone has a great day


----------



## cupcakeladybug

So glad that Spring is finally here


----------



## Laur318

sooo.... who is actually following here?







lets get chatting mamas!


----------



## zoesmom2009

Oooh yay! I wanna be friends ! I even brought something fun


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Hey mamas! Sorry that I've been so MIA lately. It's been a rough time here, but there has been some great news! I applied for a Bachelor of Social Work program back in January and was waiting patiently (or trying to....







) to hear back. I was so happy to hear back from them yesterday saying that I got in!!







I've been applying to programs for years and kept getting rejected, so to finally get in is a wonderful feeling.









Hope that you are all wonderful!!


----------



## Mamacitac

Hi Mamas (and papas?) I too am a loner, by choice though.








I have tons of people on facebook, old friends from hs etc..but that's as far as my friend thing goes. Depressing huh? I even avoid instant messages from people, and I dread seeing "you have 2 new messages" in my inbox on there as well.. I don't want to get personal with people.
I feel okay with it though. Most people in real life suck. I tend to get fed up or tire of "friends" in real life. I get bored with them, and I push them away. Well I lied a little just now, I'm NOT okay with it, I wish I could get along with people better, and have a special girlfriend to complain to about my husband; but I'm just so set in my ways now that I can't picture myself doing that anymore. I used to like people, well before my kids.







I like my privacy and "freedom" of not having to go out and "hang" with them. KWIM? LOL This probably all seems weirdly worded to some on this thread, eh? It's hard to put into words I guess.


----------



## 106657

Hello all







How are things going? It looks like Spring might be here for good, at least I hope so. Been working in the garden when I can. Got a new puppy and adopted a new pig too







I have been very busy with all the animals. Been feeling a bit on the lonely side, missing some real life conversation but I have the worst luck when it come to finding friends. Oh well, I guess it's time to get back outside.

Have a great day all!


----------



## rainyday

I think this is the tribe for me. We don't live where I grew up or went to college, so all my friends from those stages of life are far away, and I seem to find it hard to make friends now. I have some friends now, but they're not the same as my really good friends from growing up, ya know? I miss having that kind of friendship where I can call a friend up or show up at her door when I'm in tears over a fight with DH or who I can just hang out with, drink coffee or wine, and play a board game while laughing hysterically.

I guess that basically...

I just get LONELY!


----------



## cupcakeladybug

Hi there! I've just been really busy with school, but I'm proud to say that I've done all my work for the first module





















I've been working 9-5 and then studying in the evening, so I am really exhausted lately.







I also get frustrated a lot more now, and get bad headaches too..... I'm a mess!

Hope you are all doing wonderful!


----------



## paakbaak

I love this thread and decided to join...if there is any more room!

I just got back to mexico after living abroad all my life. My best friend is here but is moving away next month. I get along with a couple of mother´s from my son´s kinder...oh but nothing comes close to my "sisters"...miss ´em.

So I hope to meet you all, these online friendships seem strange to me, as if they weren´t real. But I wanna try.

Anyone around?

Carla


----------



## paakbaak




----------



## suesdaughter

I've traveled a long way through many threads and shiny new ones to finally arrive at this door. It is nice to meet you and find that I actually do have a tribe. Its easy for me to remain in my brain thinking that I am alone. All the pre-baby friendships seem to have retreated into the woods! aaarrgh! I work full time (wish everyday that I could find more balance between work and home) Mother of a two year old son, Benjamin. Liam our faithful black and white cat is ill without definitive reason and we accompanied him to the vet today. It really was time for the bubs nap and so he screamed despite distractions through our appointment. What a trip to remain patient and then off to work! Exhausted! What to do? Talk to me about two year olds anyone?


----------



## egmaranian

Hi mamas,

I was wandering aimlessly through all the various tribes, while procrastinating from doing work for my J-O-B, and had come to the conclusion that I just don't belong anywhere. When lo and behold...the "I have no friends" tribe appeared before me. WHERE DO I SIGN UP?!?!?

Oh my goodness, I am SOOOO lonely these days. DS is 14 months old and I've had a slow disappearance of all of my pre-baby friends happening for the past 23 months or so (since I spilled the beans about being preggo). I have even lost friends who are mamas themselves! WTH???

A little about me: I'm a WAHM of one bouncy baby boy, Nickolas; wife to my DH for four years, Chris, the love of my life







; I am well educated (BS, MBA) and have had a career in the banking industry for 12 years; and am apparently...friendless. I am trying to be crunchy, but haven't made the full leap just yet. Breastfeeding, cloth diapering, and co-sleeping with my toddler who was born naturally and drug-free in the hospital.

Won't you please be my friend??? Pretty please with some sugar???


----------



## super8

I don't seem to have any friends right now besides my dog...between work and the children maybe I just don't have anything left..? But I used to have friends and would like to again...I'm just not sure how to make any in a small town with no time to spare and poor social skills.


----------



## KenyaJohnson

Hello!! I am new to this whole blogging/forum thing and I just wanted to intro myself and say hello!! I am SUPER excited about being preggers again, and just want to connect with other mommies!!!


----------



## KenyaJohnson

I'll be your friend..we sound kind of similar...I am bored at my J-O-B and I wish I was a WAHM...now that I am expecting again I am finding it hard to balance career with family!! I have a 4 year old daughter with my DH, and we are expecting our 2nd, and I all I want to do is be the BEST possibly mommy and I feel that I could be so much more productive in my kiddies lives if I wasn't spending majority of my time cultivating my career


----------



## mamayogibear

Is this thread still around or is there a new one I'm missing?

I used to be a social butterfly! However since I've become a mom I've become really introverted. Even when I'm not SAH and have been working or in school, I've been really shy and kind of think 'well since i don't have time to go out i shouldn't try to make friends' or 'i can't afford a babysitter so i can go out so i won't ask if there's room for one more' ya know? However I'm moving in about a month to go to college and want to make new friends in the small town I'm moving to. Any advice or suggestions on how to regain a social life while juggling family, school and work?

Thanks


----------



## EveAnnemarie

Needing some encouragement and social interaction as well. Not only do I have 3 kids aged 4 and under, but I just moved overseas....I feel like young children and isolation is a recipe for insanity.


----------

